# 2014-2015 baby club!



## Nanninoo

Would like a buddy/buddies who are ttc this year :hugs: x


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo said:


> Would like a buddy/buddies who are ttc this month.x

Hi Nanninoo

I'm fairly new here and trying to get into the swing of things, not charting so feel like the odd one out as it doesn't really work for me.

I'm ttc and have been for 8 months for baby no 1, I'm 31 and now in my two.

When is your fertile window?


----------



## Jannah K

Hello
I am 4dpo and Would love to have a cycle buddy. I am 31 & trying for 5months for no1. No pregnancy yet


----------



## Nanninoo

Phoenix82 said:


> Nanninoo said:
> 
> 
> Would like a buddy/buddies who are ttc this month.x
> 
> Hi Nanninoo
> 
> I'm fairly new here and trying to get into the swing of things, not charting so feel like the odd one out as it doesn't really work for me.
> 
> I'm ttc and have been for 8 months for baby no 1, I'm 31 and now in my two.
> 
> When is your fertile window?Click to expand...

Hi I'm not to sure when I'm due ovulation as my cycles are long and averaging 40-45 days I am on clomid first round this month to help me ovulate. I'm not temping but I am using opk's daily I'm on cd 16 today and I think the opk's are getting darker so I'm guessing hopefully any day now fingers crossed. I'm ttc baby #2 have a DS who is nearly 2 x


----------



## Nanninoo

Jannah K said:


> Hello
> I am 4dpo and Would love to have a cycle buddy. I am 31 & trying for 5months for no1. No pregnancy yet

Hi this is my first cycle TTC baby #2 I have also started clomid this cycle I'm on cd16 and no ovulation as of yet x


----------



## Phoenix82

Hi Jannah K
Welcome, I'm now 10dpo and am convinced I'm pregnant this month which will mean I'm not lol
Symptom spotting is driving me mad.

Trying is hard especially as we arent telling everyone and every month is different. I didn't ever expect it to take this long!!!! 
How are you finding it?

Nanninoo
Fingers crossed you'll get a positive OPK soon, waiting is so frustrating.
Although I got my first positive result on OPK this month after 3 months of using them. They are so sensitive to how much you drink etc I'd defo keep trying even if you don't see the result on the OPK


----------



## Jannah K

Hello Phoenix 82,
I am trying to keep myself busy at work & school. Will worry about testing if I don't periods.
I have irregular cycles so dr put me on Clomid (50mg). I don't chart just from lh surge and slight stamps, assume I ovulate. I will have to get tubes trusted etc next month along with DH sperm analysis since he is diabetic...
Everyone around me got kids including my 3 sisters who are married right away were preggo....not sure what's taking so long on my end. I am married for 2 1/2 years but didn't start trying seriously until last summer.
Hmmm....
I am afraid to goto gym as not sure how much exercise is acceptable....I travel a lot daily for work (5h)& wonder if that has affected my fertility including weight gain....
Wish you good luck! Think +ve!!!
Keep me posted!!
jannah



Phoenix82 said:


> Hi Jannah K
> Welcome, I'm now 10dpo and am convinced I'm pregnant this month which will mean I'm not lol
> Symptom spotting is driving me mad.
> 
> Trying is hard especially as we arent telling everyone and every month is different. I didn't ever expect it to take this long!!!!
> How are you finding it?
> 
> Nanninoo
> Fingers crossed you'll get a positive OPK soon, waiting is so frustrating.
> Although I got my first positive result on OPK this month after 3 months of using them. They are so sensitive to how much you drink etc I'd defo keep trying even if you don't see the result on the OPK


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> Hello Phoenix 82,
> I am trying to keep myself busy at work & school. Will worry about testing if I don't periods.
> I have irregular cycles so dr put me on Clomid (50mg). I don't chart just from lh surge and slight stamps, assume I ovulate. I will have to get tubes trusted etc next month along with DH sperm analysis since he is diabetic...
> Everyone around me got kids including my 3 sisters who are married right away were preggo....not sure what's taking so long on my end. I am married for 2 1/2 years but didn't start trying seriously until last summer.
> Hmmm....
> I am afraid to goto gym as not sure how much exercise is acceptable....I travel a lot daily for work (5h)& wonder if that has affected my fertility including weight gain....
> Wish you good luck! Think +ve!!!
> Keep me posted!!
> jannah
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenix82 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Jannah K
> Welcome, I'm now 10dpo and am convinced I'm pregnant this month which will mean I'm not lol
> Symptom spotting is driving me mad.
> 
> Trying is hard especially as we arent telling everyone and every month is different. I didn't ever expect it to take this long!!!!
> How are you finding it?
> 
> Nanninoo
> Fingers crossed you'll get a positive OPK soon, waiting is so frustrating.
> Although I got my first positive result on OPK this month after 3 months of using them. They are so sensitive to how much you drink etc I'd defo keep trying even if you don't see the result on the OPKClick to expand...

Hey Jannahk

Good idea, spending too much time thinking about things can get you down or obsessed!

We had the 21 day ovulation blood work done, I had an ultrasound and the OH has a sperm analysis which all came back fine but here we are 8 months ttc no BFP and no reason why not.
It's important to remember ever if everything is timed correctly and everything is ok you only have 20% chance if conceiving each month. That's why they say the average time is 9-12 months for healthy couples. Not much comfort I know but trust me I feel the same.

I know my sister has had 4 kidlets without actually trying so I feel really under pressure lol.

I started using OPK 3 months ago to gauge if I was ovulating - if your worried you might not be or you might miss it they might be worth a shot.
I've not had any experience with Clomid, how are you finding it?
I totally get the exercise thing I love running and Zumba but I daren't do either in case it affects things. I've read if you exercise you can still do that but don't do too much high impact.

How come you travel 5 hours that must be so tiring!
Also when you say weight gain how much are we talking and what's your BMI like ? You don't have to say if you'd rather not.
X


----------



## Taylorboo

Hi all im ttc #2 starting this month. I have a DD who is 18 months this month. I used clear blue digital fertility monitor to help track ovulation with my 1st as we ltttc for 3 years it took 4 months once using monitor so will be using this time around too im just waiting for the high reading to dtd. Look forward to hearing everyones updates x


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey Taylorboo

Ohhh good luck with your first month, keep us posted!!!
So is the monitor a good investment? I've thought about it but not sure if it'll work for me xx


----------



## Nanninoo

Phoenix82 said:


> Hi Jannah K
> Welcome, I'm now 10dpo and am convinced I'm pregnant this month which will mean I'm not lol
> Symptom spotting is driving me mad.
> 
> Trying is hard especially as we arent telling everyone and every month is different. I didn't ever expect it to take this long!!!!
> How are you finding it?
> 
> Nanninoo
> Fingers crossed you'll get a positive OPK soon, waiting is so frustrating.
> Although I got my first positive result on OPK this month after 3 months of using them. They are so sensitive to how much you drink etc I'd defo keep trying even if you don't see the result on the OPK

I am unsure if I actually ovulated or not there are severally reasons for me to think this....my cycles are long and irregular usually around 40 days, I got what I thought was a a positive opk on cd 14 and 15 but I thought it may be my body playing games as I have not experience any EWCM leading up to ovulation then on cd 15 I experienced some major cramping dull aches and my lower back was also painful so I don't know what that was all about? Maybe ovulation, maybe not....nevertheless me and OH have dtd on days 14,15 & 16 just to cover any possibilities. I have my bloods scheduled to be taken on Tuesday to see if I did actually ovulate although for some reason I'm feeling rather doubtful Hmm we shall see x


----------



## Nanninoo

Taylorboo said:


> Hi all im ttc #2 starting this month. I have a DD who is 18 months this month. I used clear blue digital fertility monitor to help track ovulation with my 1st as we ltttc for 3 years it took 4 months once using monitor so will be using this time around too im just waiting for the high reading to dtd. Look forward to hearing everyones updates x

Hi :hi: and welcome!
I used the cbfm with my DS it was great unfortunately I didn't set it in time this cycle and then the batteries needed replacing so I went out and purchased some cheap opk's and having been using them as a replacement if I don't conceive this cycle I will be using my cbfm next month! :thumbup:

I was also lttc it took me 4 years to conceive my DS who is now 19 months old but concieved on my first round of clomid hence we have been given clomid again to TTC baby #2 as it seemed to work for u the first time round quickly enough. What cd are you currently on? I'm on cd 17 but unsure if I ovulated as I did have a positive opk on cd 14/15 but have had no symptoms and no EWCM x


----------



## Taylorboo

I am on CD 14 today and still medium on the monitor beginning to wonder if I will get a high reading for this month as I got it day 14 or earlier last time I was using it o well will see guess things may have changed since having DD. I timed it lucky with getting my cbfm off a friend just in time to start it this month and also needed new batteries. x


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo said:


> Phoenix82 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Jannah K
> Welcome, I'm now 10dpo and am convinced I'm pregnant this month which will mean I'm not lol
> Symptom spotting is driving me mad.
> 
> Trying is hard especially as we arent telling everyone and every month is different. I didn't ever expect it to take this long!!!!
> How are you finding it?
> 
> Nanninoo
> Fingers crossed you'll get a positive OPK soon, waiting is so frustrating.
> Although I got my first positive result on OPK this month after 3 months of using them. They are so sensitive to how much you drink etc I'd defo keep trying even if you don't see the result on the OPK
> 
> I am unsure if I actually ovulated or not there are severally reasons for me to think this....my cycles are long and irregular usually around 40 days, I got what I thought was a a positive opk on cd 14 and 15 but I thought it may be my body playing games as I have not experience any EWCM leading up to ovulation then on cd 15 I experienced some major cramping dull aches and my lower back was also painful so I don't know what that was all about? Maybe ovulation, maybe not....nevertheless me and OH have dtd on days 14,15 & 16 just to cover any possibilities. I have my bloods scheduled to be taken on Tuesday to see if I did actually ovulate although for some reason I'm feeling rather doubtful Hmm we shall see xClick to expand...

Hey Nanninoo

Mmmm it's tricky, although I did read on a medical website that it's quite slim to get the LH surge and not ovulate. There's usually other reasons for that.
I don't always get EWCM or notice it so it doesn't mean you didn't, I got my first positive OPK this month so was reassured something was working!
Well you were active at the right time so that's a good thing.
I spoke to my doc about the 21 day blood test and it can confirm you had the rise in hormones but it can't show when (other then it was before York test date ie 21 days) the other thing is it doesn't show if you have produced an egg but I think that really rare so you don't need to worry about it. Take a look at the below:
https://www.ovulation-calculator.com/surge.htm
Let me know how you get on xx


----------



## Jannah K

Hey Pheonix82!

Hope you are having lovely day in Arizona....It was below 0 earlier in the week but temperature is picking up...cannot wait for winter to be over in IL...

From home to work..it is 2 1/2hr commute for me...so round trip is approx 5hr...Once I conceive, I plan to not continue this commute!!! Let's hope it happens soon lol

I am at 6dpo today and really have no symptoms....and if I do get symptoms, I tell myself it's because I am thinking about it....hehe!
Other than that, this is my 4th month on clomid....1st month was awful and now I think my body is used to it....lol I will not be continuing it from next month until I am ready to do some monitoring....this month I tried pre-seed & robitisson as clomid dries up cm....I also have been eating pineapple core every other day to help with implantation....(not sure how true these things ....!!!) I am a scientist so I like to experiment everything until I don't see the results I want...hehe! I do use OPKs each month since last 6months...but I don't use it like crazy...usually from 12dpo until I see flashy smiley followed by still smiley....I never check for pregnancy either until day of my period....
......... i do know alot of real life friends with fertility issues so it makes me really really anxious...

Since marriage, I have gained like 20-25pounds in 2years ...and it has to do alot with commute & sitting...In fact after 1year, I started walking from train to work (45min) each way but I think body has reached plateau and I am just gaining..plus I think clomid has made me gain some pounds in last 4months as well.....BMI: last I checked was, I am in normal range...With that said, next time I go to dr..I am going to ask her what is consider normal exercise when trying to conceive...I did work out first three months as well thinking that it will actually help me...this month I have only done walking....I don't drink much coffee either..maybe half cup a day...

Pheonix82: what dpo are you on? Happy Happy Weekend!!!!

Taylorboo: Welcome & good luck!!!!

Nanninoo: What is going on with you?!?!


----------



## Nanninoo

Phoenix82 said:


> Nanninoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenix82 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Jannah K
> Welcome, I'm now 10dpo and am convinced I'm pregnant this month which will mean I'm not lol
> Symptom spotting is driving me mad.
> 
> Trying is hard especially as we arent telling everyone and every month is different. I didn't ever expect it to take this long!!!!
> How are you finding it?
> 
> Nanninoo
> Fingers crossed you'll get a positive OPK soon, waiting is so frustrating.
> Although I got my first positive result on OPK this month after 3 months of using them. They are so sensitive to how much you drink etc I'd defo keep trying even if you don't see the result on the OPK
> 
> I am unsure if I actually ovulated or not there are severally reasons for me to think this....my cycles are long and irregular usually around 40 days, I got what I thought was a a positive opk on cd 14 and 15 but I thought it may be my body playing games as I have not experience any EWCM leading up to ovulation then on cd 15 I experienced some major cramping dull aches and my lower back was also painful so I don't know what that was all about? Maybe ovulation, maybe not....nevertheless me and OH have dtd on days 14,15 & 16 just to cover any possibilities. I have my bloods scheduled to be taken on Tuesday to see if I did actually ovulate although for some reason I'm feeling rather doubtful Hmm we shall see xClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Nanninoo
> 
> Mmmm it's tricky, although I did read on a medical website that it's quite slim to get the LH surge and not ovulate. There's usually other reasons for that.
> I don't always get EWCM or notice it so it doesn't mean you didn't, I got my first positive OPK this month so was reassured something was working!
> Well you were active at the right time so that's a good thing.
> I spoke to my doc about the 21 day blood test and it can confirm you had the rise in hormones but it can't show when (other then it was before York test date ie 21 days) the other thing is it doesn't show if you have produced an egg but I think that really rare so you don't need to worry about it. Take a look at the below:
> https://www.ovulation-calculator.com/surge.htm
> Let me know how you get on xxClick to expand...

Thanks for that I'll take a look now I really don't know if I ovulated or if it was my body playing games don't get me wrong the opk's seemed possitive on cd 14 and 15 and then I did have major cramping like pains after so I just don't know? Fingers crossed I guess x


----------



## Nanninoo

Jannah K said:


> Hey Pheonix82!
> 
> Hope you are having lovely day in Arizona....It was below 0 earlier in the week but temperature is picking up...cannot wait for winter to be over in IL...
> 
> From home to work..it is 2 1/2hr commute for me...so round trip is approx 5hr...Once I conceive, I plan to not continue this commute!!! Let's hope it happens soon lol
> 
> I am at 6dpo today and really have no symptoms....and if I do get symptoms, I tell myself it's because I am thinking about it....hehe!
> Other than that, this is my 4th month on clomid....1st month was awful and now I think my body is used to it....lol I will not be continuing it from next month until I am ready to do some monitoring....this month I tried pre-seed & robitisson as clomid dries up cm....I also have been eating pineapple core every other day to help with implantation....(not sure how true these things ....!!!) I am a scientist so I like to experiment everything until I don't see the results I want...hehe! I do use OPKs each month since last 6months...but I don't use it like crazy...usually from 12dpo until I see flashy smiley followed by still smiley....I never check for pregnancy either until day of my period....
> ......... i do know alot of real life friends with fertility issues so it makes me really really anxious...
> 
> Since marriage, I have gained like 20-25pounds in 2years ...and it has to do alot with commute & sitting...In fact after 1year, I started walking from train to work (45min) each way but I think body has reached plateau and I am just gaining..plus I think clomid has made me gain some pounds in last 4months as well.....BMI: last I checked was, I am in normal range...With that said, next time I go to dr..I am going to ask her what is consider normal exercise when trying to conceive...I did work out first three months as well thinking that it will actually help me...this month I have only done walking....I don't drink much coffee either..maybe half cup a day...
> 
> Pheonix82: what dpo are you on? Happy Happy Weekend!!!!
> 
> Taylorboo: Welcome & good luck!!!!
> 
> Nanninoo: What is going on with you?!?!

 I have no idea Jennah first cycle on clomid since being on it with my son nearly 2 years ago I have a feeling it's giving wrong answers on my opks I had possitive reading cd 14/15 but for some reason I think it's a false alarm and the clomid maybe playing games with my hormones or maybe I'm going loopy lol I don't know x


----------



## Nanninoo

This is my opk reading on the night of cd 14


----------



## Nanninoo

Phoenix82 I read that article on ovulation and it's made me think for sure my opk was a false possitive as it said "Clomid can cause a "false positive result" if you test too early in your cycle"
So maybe it was a false ahh well x


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> Hey Pheonix82!
> 
> Hope you are having lovely day in Arizona....It was below 0 earlier in the week but temperature is picking up...cannot wait for winter to be over in IL...
> 
> From home to work..it is 2 1/2hr commute for me...so round trip is approx 5hr...Once I conceive, I plan to not continue this commute!!! Let's hope it happens soon lol
> 
> I am at 6dpo today and really have no symptoms....and if I do get symptoms, I tell myself it's because I am thinking about it....hehe!
> Other than that, this is my 4th month on clomid....1st month was awful and now I think my body is used to it....lol I will not be continuing it from next month until I am ready to do some monitoring....this month I tried pre-seed & robitisson as clomid dries up cm....I also have been eating pineapple core every other day to help with implantation....(not sure how true these things ....!!!) I am a scientist so I like to experiment everything until I don't see the results I want...hehe! I do use OPKs each month since last 6months...but I don't use it like crazy...usually from 12dpo until I see flashy smiley followed by still smiley....I never check for pregnancy either until day of my period....
> ......... i do know alot of real life friends with fertility issues so it makes me really really anxious...
> 
> Since marriage, I have gained like 20-25pounds in 2years ...and it has to do alot with commute & sitting...In fact after 1year, I started walking from train to work (45min) each way but I think body has reached plateau and I am just gaining..plus I think clomid has made me gain some pounds in last 4months as well.....BMI: last I checked was, I am in normal range...With that said, next time I go to dr..I am going to ask her what is consider normal exercise when trying to conceive...I did work out first three months as well thinking that it will actually help me...this month I have only done walking....I don't drink much coffee either..maybe half cup a day...
> 
> Pheonix82: what dpo are you on? Happy Happy Weekend!!!!
> 
> Taylorboo: Welcome & good luck!!!!
> 
> Nanninoo: What is going on with you?!?!

Hey Jannah K

It's been a long day but I guess you know that better then most with your crazy commute. I thought 1.5 hours was bad enough.
I wish I was in Arizona, England isn't quite as glam lol.

Not many people get symptoms this early - I'm convinced there is a lot of people's minds playing tricks on them, plus AF symptoms can resemble pregnancy especially as most people are adjusting to coming off BC and their normal hormones. 

Is it ok to stop and start using clomid or will it mess with you every time?
The tests, monitoring etc can become obsessive so like you I just use OPK to gauge things.

Sadly the way we all live now can cause fertility to be reduced but I think fertility problems are just more talked about ie more public.

The weight doesn't sound like it will be an issue, as long as you have a healthy BMI it should not impact fertility.
Mmm exercise is a toughie as I love running and Zumba but as high impact they are probably slightly too much (I don't do them gently either), I believe the rule is don't do anything you don't normally do like excessive training but regular walks and light exercise is good for you. I'm not exercising when trying as that could be yucky and I'm not around implantation but other then that I am. If it's around those times I'm just doing short walks slowly. Coffee in the quantities you are drinking is nothing, don't worry, too many people give up everything and wonder why they are extra stressed and not falling.

I'm 11dpo I feel preggo but I think it's in my head :(
Happy weekend xx


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo said:


> Phoenix82 I read that article on ovulation and it's made me think for sure my opk was a false possitive as it said "Clomid can cause a "false positive result" if you test too early in your cycle"
> So maybe it was a false ahh well x

Hey Nanninoo

Maybe so but keep hopeful!!
In one of your posts you mention ovulation type discomfort so just because you may not have the exact day you were active around the right time.

My docs told me I am ovulating but only got my first positive OPK test this months which means my previous OPKs missed the surge so making sure you keep up the trying part and you'll get there.

How long are you on a Clomid for?
Xx


----------



## Jannah K

Nanninoo said:


> This is my opk reading on the night of cd 14
> View attachment 719645

On clomid 50mg days5-9 I get lh surge cd15,cd16,or cd17 (first 3cycles). Second round cd21 was 34...yet no pregnancy ever!!
Clomid 50mg days 3-7 lh surge CD 14...today dpo6....

My cycle is 31 days with clomid

Your OPK looks def. Positive. Use digital OPK clear blue....much easier!!!


----------



## Jannah K

hey Pheonix!!.

Good to know you are in Europe. Would love to visit someday!! Wow you commute a lot too!!

I have heard some people take a break & get preggo. Some cannot afford monitoring so they stop & resume...it takes several cycles for some to adjust to clomid while others other one cycle to be preggo...
How old are u? do you have regular cycles?

I did zumba yday for 30min as there was health festival at work....but realized later I shouldn't have...plus I have to stop carrying suitcases etc as well which I was doing first three months....

What are your symptoms so far? Baby dust to you!!!!!

QUOTE=Phoenix82;31225145]


Jannah K said:


> Hey Pheonix82!
> 
> Hope you are having lovely day in Arizona....It was below 0 earlier in the week but temperature is picking up...cannot wait for winter to be over in IL...
> 
> From home to work..it is 2 1/2hr commute for me...so round trip is approx 5hr...Once I conceive, I plan to not continue this commute!!! Let's hope it happens soon lol
> 
> I am at 6dpo today and really have no symptoms....and if I do get symptoms, I tell myself it's because I am thinking about it....hehe!
> Other than that, this is my 4th month on clomid....1st month was awful and now I think my body is used to it....lol I will not be continuing it from next month until I am ready to do some monitoring....this month I tried pre-seed & robitisson as clomid dries up cm....I also have been eating pineapple core every other day to help with implantation....(not sure how true these things ....!!!) I am a scientist so I like to experiment everything until I don't see the results I want...hehe! I do use OPKs each month since last 6months...but I don't use it like crazy...usually from 12dpo until I see flashy smiley followed by still smiley....I never check for pregnancy either until day of my period....
> ......... i do know alot of real life friends with fertility issues so it makes me really really anxious...
> 
> Since marriage, I have gained like 20-25pounds in 2years ...and it has to do alot with commute & sitting...In fact after 1year, I started walking from train to work (45min) each way but I think body has reached plateau and I am just gaining..plus I think clomid has made me gain some pounds in last 4months as well.....BMI: last I checked was, I am in normal range...With that said, next time I go to dr..I am going to ask her what is consider normal exercise when trying to conceive...I did work out first three months as well thinking that it will actually help me...this month I have only done walking....I don't drink much coffee either..maybe half cup a day...
> 
> Pheonix82: what dpo are you on? Happy Happy Weekend!!!!
> 
> Taylorboo: Welcome & good luck!!!!
> 
> Nanninoo: What is going on with you?!?!

Hey Jannah K

It's been a long day but I guess you know that better then most with your crazy commute. I thought 1.5 hours was bad enough.
I wish I was in Arizona, England isn't quite as glam lol.

Not many people get symptoms this early - I'm convinced there is a lot of people's minds playing tricks on them, plus AF symptoms can resemble pregnancy especially as most people are adjusting to coming off BC and their normal hormones. 

Is it ok to stop and start using clomid or will it mess with you every time?
The tests, monitoring etc can become obsessive so like you I just use OPK to gauge things.

Sadly the way we all live now can cause fertility to be reduced but I think fertility problems are just more talked about ie more public.

The weight doesn't sound like it will be an issue, as long as you have a healthy BMI it should not impact fertility.
Mmm exercise is a toughie as I love running and Zumba but as high impact they are probably slightly too much (I don't do them gently either), I believe the rule is don't do anything you don't normally do like excessive training but regular walks and light exercise is good for you. I'm not exercising when trying as that could be yucky and I'm not around implantation but other then that I am. If it's around those times I'm just doing short walks slowly. Coffee in the quantities you are drinking is nothing, don't worry, too many people give up everything and wonder why they are extra stressed and not falling.

I'm 11dpo I feel preggo but I think it's in my head :(
Happy weekend xx[/QUOTE]


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> hey Pheonix!!.
> 
> Good to know you are in Europe. Would love to visit someday!! Wow you commute a lot too!!
> 
> I have heard some people take a break & get preggo. Some cannot afford monitoring so they stop & resume...it takes several cycles for some to adjust to clomid while others other one cycle to be preggo...
> How old are u? do you have regular cycles?
> 
> I did zumba yday for 30min as there was health festival at work....but realized later I shouldn't have...plus I have to stop carrying suitcases etc as well which I was doing first three months....
> 
> What are your symptoms so far? Baby dust to you!!!!!
> 
> QUOTE=Phoenix82;31225145]
> 
> 
> Jannah K said:
> 
> 
> Hey Pheonix82!
> 
> Hope you are having lovely day in Arizona....It was below 0 earlier in the week but temperature is picking up...cannot wait for winter to be over in IL...
> 
> From home to work..it is 2 1/2hr commute for me...so round trip is approx 5hr...Once I conceive, I plan to not continue this commute!!! Let's hope it happens soon lol
> 
> I am at 6dpo today and really have no symptoms....and if I do get symptoms, I tell myself it's because I am thinking about it....hehe!
> Other than that, this is my 4th month on clomid....1st month was awful and now I think my body is used to it....lol I will not be continuing it from next month until I am ready to do some monitoring....this month I tried pre-seed & robitisson as clomid dries up cm....I also have been eating pineapple core every other day to help with implantation....(not sure how true these things ....!!!) I am a scientist so I like to experiment everything until I don't see the results I want...hehe! I do use OPKs each month since last 6months...but I don't use it like crazy...usually from 12dpo until I see flashy smiley followed by still smiley....I never check for pregnancy either until day of my period....
> ......... i do know alot of real life friends with fertility issues so it makes me really really anxious...
> 
> Since marriage, I have gained like 20-25pounds in 2years ...and it has to do alot with commute & sitting...In fact after 1year, I started walking from train to work (45min) each way but I think body has reached plateau and I am just gaining..plus I think clomid has made me gain some pounds in last 4months as well.....BMI: last I checked was, I am in normal range...With that said, next time I go to dr..I am going to ask her what is consider normal exercise when trying to conceive...I did work out first three months as well thinking that it will actually help me...this month I have only done walking....I don't drink much coffee either..maybe half cup a day...
> 
> Pheonix82: what dpo are you on? Happy Happy Weekend!!!!
> 
> Taylorboo: Welcome & good luck!!!!
> 
> Nanninoo: What is going on with you?!?!
> 
> Hey Jannah K
> 
> It's been a long day but I guess you know that better then most with your crazy commute. I thought 1.5 hours was bad enough.
> I wish I was in Arizona, England isn't quite as glam lol.
> 
> Not many people get symptoms this early - I'm convinced there is a lot of people's minds playing tricks on them, plus AF symptoms can resemble pregnancy especially as most people are adjusting to coming off BC and their normal hormones.
> 
> Is it ok to stop and start using clomid or will it mess with you every time?
> The tests, monitoring etc can become obsessive so like you I just use OPK to gauge things.
> 
> Sadly the way we all live now can cause fertility to be reduced but I think fertility problems are just more talked about ie more public.
> 
> The weight doesn't sound like it will be an issue, as long as you have a healthy BMI it should not impact fertility.
> Mmm exercise is a toughie as I love running and Zumba but as high impact they are probably slightly too much (I don't do them gently either), I believe the rule is don't do anything you don't normally do like excessive training but regular walks and light exercise is good for you. I'm not exercising when trying as that could be yucky and I'm not around implantation but other then that I am. If it's around those times I'm just doing short walks slowly. Coffee in the quantities you are drinking is nothing, don't worry, too many people give up everything and wonder why they are extra stressed and not falling.
> 
> I'm 11dpo I feel preggo but I think it's in my head :(
> Happy weekend xxClick to expand...

[/QUOTE]

Hey Jannah K

Yeah my journey is just annoying the distance isn't that far but rush hour equates to drama!

I've not heard a great deal about clomid at this point. Thanks for explaining that for me.

I'm 31 and my cycles are roughly 26 days but to be fair my AF has gone from being hell on earth to barely there.

I doubt a one off session will cause problems but your right not to lift too much heavy stuff. I just realised I carried a massive carton of paper today!! Doh.

So far I had a terrible bout of a poorly tum a week ago out of the blue I was stuck in the ladies for an hour and 10mins which has never happened before (Soz tmi) and it wasn't a bug as once I'd finished I was starving and it never came back. Since then I've had tummy ache, dull, heavy sensations, pinching and stitches. I've been shattered, had headaches, nauseous and eaten loads more. However apart from all those things I just feel Preggo so I doubt I am. AF is due Wed so we'll see.

Baby dust to you too - I really hope it's my turn, 8 months isn't that long really but I've wanted my bubba for the last 5 years xx


----------



## Jannah K

Hellow all:)

Pheonix: How is it going? Did you test yet? I feel nothing...I am 8dpo today
Taylorboo: How is it going?
Nanninoo? What about you?


----------



## Nanninoo

Jannah K said:


> Hellow all:)
> 
> Pheonix: How is it going? Did you test yet? I feel nothing...I am 8dpo today
> Taylorboo: How is it going?
> Nanninoo? What about you?

Hi Jennah I'm 5 dpo feeling no different how about you x


----------



## Jannah K

I am 8dpo..and I feel nothing!! Just have been tired but it maybe because I have a busy weekday schedule...plus winter doesn't help much either...

did u get symptoms in your first one? when did u get them? what were they?


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey Jannah K

Mmm painfully slow, no sign of AF or the 4 days brown discharge I usually get and I'm due Wed. I tested a couple if days ago and will again tomorrow. I feel like AF is on her way but I've had that feeling 3 days with no sign so fingers crossed.
8dpo is still early, some people don't notice anything different. You ok tho? Xx


----------



## Jannah K

OMG! Phoenix!! Good Luck!!! praying for you:) 
I will just have to keep myself busy and not think about it..as I still have a week to kill...hehe!

I am doing okay...just have been tired..but I feel like clomid does that to me...cranky and tired by the time its 2nd week... so yeah lets see...

hru feeling? Keep us posted:)


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> OMG! Phoenix!! Good Luck!!! praying for you:)
> I will just have to keep myself busy and not think about it..as I still have a week to kill...hehe!
> 
> I am doing okay...just have been tired..but I feel like clomid does that to me...cranky and tired by the time its 2nd week... so yeah lets see...
> 
> hru feeling? Keep us posted:)

Jannah K

Another week, well these forums helped me get through this last week so if you need anyone to talk to we are all here for you.

Oh bless you, try and relax. Clomid sounds horrid!!

I'm feeling so scared that it'll be a BFN!!! Tomorrow is test day so let's just hope I sleep . Xx


----------



## Jannah K

Think +ve. You will get BFP!!! Also, don't stress over it as that will only cause harm
Looking forward to your update:)


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> Think +ve. You will get BFP!!! Also, don't stress over it as that will only cause harm
> Looking forward to your update:)

Thx hun xxx


----------



## Jannah K

Phoenix:
Did you test yet???



Phoenix82 said:


> Jannah K said:
> 
> 
> Think +ve. You will get BFP!!! Also, don't stress over it as that will only cause harm
> Looking forward to your update:)
> 
> Thx hun xxxClick to expand...


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah k
Yep BFN although I used a 25miu test so might get something more sensetive if AF doesn't show tomorrow xx


----------



## Nanninoo

Oh Phoenix I hope it's a BFP for you...fingers crossed your not out yet there's still a chance if you get a sensitive test like you said good luck...how many dpo are you currently x

Jennah...I didn't really get symptoms with my DS well not until like 6 weeks then I had terrible nausea every hour of every day but apart from that I felt perfectly normal up until then, I never would if thought I was pregnant so I will just see what the test says. I'm going to test on Saturday I should be around 10dpo if it's neg I will re-test around 14dpo and if it's still neg I'll just take it as af is on her way so we'll see. Hoping its a BFP I really hate clomid it gives me terrible migraines and mood swings :( I went for my blood test today and find out my results tomorrow if I did ovulate this month x


----------



## Jannah K

Good Luck Phoenix! you are still in until AF doesn't show up...sometimes instead of AF there is implantation bleeding as well and than BFP few days later...so hang in there!!!!!! xoxoxoxo

Nanninoo: I have gained weight on clomid as well as when I did days 5-9..I got terrible cramps, nausea, dizzy spells, constipation, mood swings and always thought this may be it..but it wasn't!!! This time I did cycle 3-7 50mg but have no symptoms at all beside mood swing last week but I think it was because I was tired plus failed my exam...

I test on Sunday for first time as it will be 14dpo...usually 14dpo, I start spotting and by 15dpo, it is heavy bleeding (sorry TMI)...9dpo today and feel nothing!! no nausea..no headaches..no dreams...no constipation...so weird!!!

Oh this was our first time also trying SMEP...By the end of it, we were exhausted!!!!!

I hope for BFP..If I don't, I think I will take break from clomid..work on losing weight and try natural TTC for few months and than proceed with testing by summer before my 32 bday!...

I dunno what to say to DH each month esp when he didn't want kids first 2 years of marriage and thought I will be preggo even if he sneezes..LOL

Baby dust to all! tons of prayers!!


----------



## Jannah K

Good Luck Nanninoo for progesterone results!!!!!




Jannah K said:


> Good Luck Phoenix! you are still in until AF doesn't show up...sometimes instead of AF there is implantation bleeding as well and than BFP few days later...so hang in there!!!!!! xoxoxoxo
> 
> Nanninoo: I have gained weight on clomid as well as when I did days 5-9..I got terrible cramps, nausea, dizzy spells, constipation, mood swings and always thought this may be it..but it wasn't!!! This time I did cycle 3-7 50mg but have no symptoms at all beside mood swing last week but I think it was because I was tired plus failed my exam...
> 
> I test on Sunday for first time as it will be 14dpo...usually 14dpo, I start spotting and by 15dpo, it is heavy bleeding (sorry TMI)...9dpo today and feel nothing!! no nausea..no headaches..no dreams...no constipation...so weird!!!
> 
> Oh this was our first time also trying SMEP...By the end of it, we were exhausted!!!!!
> 
> I hope for BFP..If I don't, I think I will take break from clomid..work on losing weight and try natural TTC for few months and than proceed with testing by summer before my 32 bday!...
> 
> I dunno what to say to DH each month esp when he didn't want kids first 2 years of marriage and thought I will be preggo even if he sneezes..LOL
> 
> Baby dust to all! tons of prayers!!


----------



## Jannah K

Nanninoo: Did you feel twinges, pinching, stretching most people talk about?!



Nanninoo said:


> Oh Phoenix I hope it's a BFP for you...fingers crossed your not out yet there's still a chance if you get a sensitive test like you said good luck...how many dpo are you currently x
> 
> Jennah...I didn't really get symptoms with my DS well not until like 6 weeks then I had terrible nausea every hour of every day but apart from that I felt perfectly normal up until then, I never would if thought I was pregnant so I will just see what the test says. I'm going to test on Saturday I should be around 10dpo if it's neg I will re-test around 14dpo and if it's still neg I'll just take it as af is on her way so we'll see. Hoping its a BFP I really hate clomid it gives me terrible migraines and mood swings :( I went for my blood test today and find out my results tomorrow if I did ovulate this month x


----------



## Nanninoo

Jannah K said:


> Nanninoo: Did you feel twinges, pinching, stretching most people talk about?!
> 
> 
> 
> Nanninoo said:
> 
> 
> Oh Phoenix I hope it's a BFP for you...fingers crossed your not out yet there's still a chance if you get a sensitive test like you said good luck...how many dpo are you currently x
> 
> Jennah...I didn't really get symptoms with my DS well not until like 6 weeks then I had terrible nausea every hour of every day but apart from that I felt perfectly normal up until then, I never would if thought I was pregnant so I will just see what the test says. I'm going to test on Saturday I should be around 10dpo if it's neg I will re-test around 14dpo and if it's still neg I'll just take it as af is on her way so we'll see. Hoping its a BFP I really hate clomid it gives me terrible migraines and mood swings :( I went for my blood test today and find out my results tomorrow if I did ovulate this month xClick to expand...

You know what is strange I can't remember what I felt like when I was last on clomid over 2 years ago but I remember I didn't like clomid as the headaches were intense and this cycle being back on it I remember certain things like it's jogged my memory...very strange!
I remember when I concieved my son on clomid in 2011 I felt a popping sensation like my egg was being released I actually felt popping on my right side just above hip but this month I have felt nothing except major cramping on cd 15 and back ache which was uncomfortable so I have no idea what's going on I think clomid effects everyone differently I'm also on 50mg days 2-6 exactly the same as when I concieved the first time around. Good luck with Sunday testing hope it's a BFF for you fingers crossed X


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo said:


> Oh Phoenix I hope it's a BFP for you...fingers crossed your not out yet there's still a chance if you get a sensitive test like you said good luck...how many dpo are you currently x
> 
> Jennah...I didn't really get symptoms with my DS well not until like 6 weeks then I had terrible nausea e
> 
> 
> Nanninoo said:
> 
> 
> Oh Phoenix I hope it's a BFP for you...fingers crossed your not out yet there's still a chance if you get a sensitive test like you said good luck...how many dpo are you currently x
> 
> Jennah...I didn't really get symptoms with my DS well not until like 6 weeks then I had terrible nausea every hour of every day but apart from that I felt perfectly normal up until then, I never would if thought I was pregnant so I will just see what the test says. I'm going to test on Saturday I should be around 10dpo if it's neg I will re-test around 14dpo and if it's still neg I'll just take it as af is on her way so we'll see. Hoping its a BFP I really hate clomid it gives me terrible migraines and mood swings :( I went for my blood test today and find out my results tomorrow if I did ovulate this month x
> 
> Nanninoo - well I checked the tests I did one cheap stick one and one supermarket own brand, turns out one was 10miu and the other was 25miu there goes that theory!!!
> 
> Although AF is due tomorrow but still no sign (which is odd, I've usually already had 3 days of brown discharge by now) mmmm oh we'll we shall see if she turns up (I'm pretty sure she will)
> DPO I had a positive OPK result on the 30th so I assumed I ovulated that day? That would make me 15dpo, but I'm not sure if I'd o that day or one of the next 2. What do you think? X
> Let us know how the blood tests go.
> 
> Jannah k - thx for the support, I'll keep you posted.
> BTW never TMI on here :)
> I felt lots of odd feelings this month but going forward I'm ignoring them coz I'm sure it's my body messing with me xxClick to expand...


----------



## Nanninoo

Phoenix82 said:


> Nanninoo said:
> 
> 
> Oh Phoenix I hope it's a BFP for you...fingers crossed your not out yet there's still a chance if you get a sensitive test like you said good luck...how many dpo are you currently x
> 
> Jennah...I didn't really get symptoms with my DS well not until like 6 weeks then I had terrible nausea e
> 
> 
> Nanninoo said:
> 
> 
> Oh Phoenix I hope it's a BFP for you...fingers crossed your not out yet there's still a chance if you get a sensitive test like you said good luck...how many dpo are you currently x
> 
> Jennah...I didn't really get symptoms with my DS well not until like 6 weeks then I had terrible nausea every hour of every day but apart from that I felt perfectly normal up until then, I never would if thought I was pregnant so I will just see what the test says. I'm going to test on Saturday I should be around 10dpo if it's neg I will re-test around 14dpo and if it's still neg I'll just take it as af is on her way so we'll see. Hoping its a BFP I really hate clomid it gives me terrible migraines and mood swings :( I went for my blood test today and find out my results tomorrow if I did ovulate this month x
> 
> Nanninoo - well I checked the tests I did one cheap stick one and one supermarket own brand, turns out one was 10miu and the other was 25miu there goes that theory!!!
> 
> Although AF is due tomorrow but still no sign (which is odd, I've usually already had 3 days of brown discharge by now) mmmm oh we'll we shall see if she turns up (I'm pretty sure she will)
> DPO I had a positive OPK result on the 30th so I assumed I ovulated that day? That would make me 15dpo, but I'm not sure if I'd o that day or one of the next 2. What do you think? X
> Let us know how the blood tests go.
> 
> Jannah k - thx for the support, I'll keep you posted.
> BTW never TMI on here :)
> I felt lots of odd feelings this month but going forward I'm ignoring them coz I'm sure it's my body messing with me xxClick to expand...
> 
> So you could be 15, 14 or 13 dpo or thereabouts so I would see how you get on if af hasn't shown by end of week mabe try another test? But I wouldn't say your out until af shows..fingers crossed for you and I'll keep you posted on blood test results! I also have brown discharge usually a week before af is due more like brown blood for 4 days then bright red I have no idea why but it's been like this my last 3 cycles and I've had tests and there all clear which really confuses me to why....:shrug:
> 
> XClick to expand...


----------



## Nanninoo

Jannah K said:


> Good Luck Nanninoo for progesterone results!!!!!
> 
> 
> Thankyou I'll keep you posted on results x


----------



## Jannah K

Good luck nan niño & Phoenix!!!
No updates for me...I have no symptoms...by now in my cycle I have nausea, constipation, headache...but nothing this time beside acne on my back which could be due to progesterone increase...
I haven't tested yet...
Phoenix: do u feel cramps during ovulation...I usually get cramps 24-36h after LH surge which I think is egg popping.... I had LH surge on cd14 and slight cramps on cd15 ...day following was 1dpo...I am thinking we should try temping next cycle to confirm ovulation/ implantation etc....
But also, I hope all three of us have good news this month....;)


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> Good luck nan niño & Phoenix!!!
> No updates for me...I have no symptoms...by now in my cycle I have nausea, constipation, headache...but nothing this time beside acne on my back which could be due to progesterone increase...
> I haven't tested yet...
> Phoenix: do u feel cramps during ovulation...I usually get cramps 24-36h after LH surge which I think is egg popping.... I had LH surge on cd14 and slight cramps on cd15 ...day following was 1dpo...I am thinking we should try temping next cycle to confirm ovulation/ implantation etc....
> But also, I hope all three of us have good news this month....;)

Thanks Naninoo, and now for the waiting game again lol.
I've had the brown stuff just like you for the last 8 months and like you apparently everything is fine so :shrug:

Jannah K thanks for your note, keep us posted with you. My body doesn't give me any signs I've ovulated, no cramps etc but I suffer from IBS so I get a lot of cramps that I switch off to.
Temping I'm in 2 minds about, I tried temping at the beginning and my results were never accurate but I also felt slightly obsessed!!

Fingers crossed this is our month and we can do the :happydance:


----------



## Phoenix82

Just a tiny update no AF this am, still feel like she's on her way but got white clumpy cm??? Random xx


----------



## Nanninoo

Phoenix82 said:


> Just a tiny update no AF this am, still feel like she's on her way but got white clumpy cm??? Random xx

Ooh I wonder what that means? I've had no cm prior to ovulation or during this cycle which is strange but I did notice the other day I had some so who knows? Just waiting for nurse to ring me with results the suspense is killing me I just want to know if I ovulated. Currently 7dpo today feel no different to how I normally feel x


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo said:


> Phoenix82 said:
> 
> 
> Just a tiny update no AF this am, still feel like she's on her way but got white clumpy cm??? Random xx
> 
> Ooh I wonder what that means? I've had no cm prior to ovulation or during this cycle which is strange but I did notice the other day I had some so who knows? Just waiting for nurse to ring me with results the suspense is killing me I just want to know if I ovulated. Currently 7dpo today feel no different to how I normally feel xClick to expand...

Naninoo
I know!!! Me either, usually I never really notice any.
4 days before AF brown cm stuff this month none and no AF.
I feel like I've just come on but just this white stuff???
Random!!! And I've felt really nauseous all day.

Ohhh I bet the suspense is driving you mad, let me know x


----------



## Nanninoo

Phoenix82 said:


> Nanninoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenix82 said:
> 
> 
> Just a tiny update no AF this am, still feel like she's on her way but got white clumpy cm??? Random xx
> 
> Ooh I wonder what that means? I've had no cm prior to ovulation or during this cycle which is strange but I did notice the other day I had some so who knows? Just waiting for nurse to ring me with results the suspense is killing me I just want to know if I ovulated. Currently 7dpo today feel no different to how I normally feel xClick to expand...
> 
> Naninoo
> I know!!! Me either, usually I never really notice any.
> 4 days before AF brown cm stuff this month none and no AF.
> I feel like I've just come on but just this white stuff???
> Random!!! And I've felt really nauseous all day.
> 
> Ohhh I bet the suspense is driving you mad, let me know xClick to expand...

Tell me about it our bodies can be very unpredictable but hoping all these signs are good news for you and maybe a bfp...x

Update from me - nurse has rang me this afternoon with my results she said I did ovulate and my progesterone levels were 35 she explained they like to see anything over 30 as a definite ovulate so I'm pleasantly surprised as I thought my possitive opk's were false readings due to the clomid but by the sounds of it they were true readings so now it's just a waiting game until I test to see if we caught the eggy x


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo said:


> Phoenix82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nanninoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenix82 said:
> 
> 
> Just a tiny update no AF this am, still feel like she's on her way but got white clumpy cm??? Random xx
> 
> Ooh I wonder what that means? I've had no cm prior to ovulation or during this cycle which is strange but I did notice the other day I had some so who knows? Just waiting for nurse to ring me with results the suspense is killing me I just want to know if I ovulated. Currently 7dpo today feel no different to how I normally feel xClick to expand...
> 
> Naninoo
> I know!!! Me either, usually I never really notice any.
> 4 days before AF brown cm stuff this month none and no AF.
> I feel like I've just come on but just this white stuff???
> Random!!! And I've felt really nauseous all day.
> 
> Ohhh I bet the suspense is driving you mad, let me know xClick to expand...
> 
> Tell me about it our bodies can be very unpredictable but hoping all these signs are good news for you and maybe a bfp...x
> 
> Update from me - nurse has rang me this afternoon with my results she said I did ovulate and my progesterone levels were 35 she explained they like to see anything over 30 as a definite ovulate so I'm pleasantly surprised as I thought my possitive opk's were false readings due to the clomid but by the sounds of it they were true readings so now it's just a waiting game until I test to see if we caught the eggy xClick to expand...

Nanninio

Yeay I'm sooo pleased for you!!!!! Xx


----------



## Tatemp

Hi ladies, 

Mind if I join you?

I'm TTC #1 and have been trying since may 2013.
I am now 7 DPO and am driving myself totally crazy. I'm constantly thinking if a minor thing I'm feeling maybe a symptom or not.


----------



## Nanninoo

Phoenix82 said:


> Nanninoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenix82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nanninoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenix82 said:
> 
> 
> Just a tiny update no AF this am, still feel like she's on her way but got white clumpy cm??? Random xx
> 
> Ooh I wonder what that means? I've had no cm prior to ovulation or during this cycle which is strange but I did notice the other day I had some so who knows? Just waiting for nurse to ring me with results the suspense is killing me I just want to know if I ovulated. Currently 7dpo today feel no different to how I normally feel xClick to expand...
> 
> Naninoo
> I know!!! Me either, usually I never really notice any.
> 4 days before AF brown cm stuff this month none and no AF.
> I feel like I've just come on but just this white stuff???
> Random!!! And I've felt really nauseous all day.
> 
> Ohhh I bet the suspense is driving you mad, let me know xClick to expand...
> 
> Tell me about it our bodies can be very unpredictable but hoping all these signs are good news for you and maybe a bfp...x
> 
> Update from me - nurse has rang me this afternoon with my results she said I did ovulate and my progesterone levels were 35 she explained they like to see anything over 30 as a definite ovulate so I'm pleasantly surprised as I thought my possitive opk's were false readings due to the clomid but by the sounds of it they were true readings so now it's just a waiting game until I test to see if we caught the eggy xClick to expand...
> 
> Nanninio
> 
> Yeay I'm sooo pleased for you!!!!! XxClick to expand...

Thankyou I'm hoping for that bfp but I'm not getting my hopes up just incase so going to keep myself busy then test over the weekend and see what happens keep me posted on your progress too x

Jennah how you getting on any signs or symptoms? x


----------



## Phoenix82

Tatemp said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Mind if I join you?
> 
> I'm TTC #1 and have been trying since may 2013.
> I am now 7 DPO and am driving myself totally crazy. I'm constantly thinking if a minor thing I'm feeling maybe a symptom or not.

HiTatemp

Welcome!!!! Don't worry it's totally normal!!!! 
Everyone symptom spots it's hard not too lol.

Keep us updated on when your testing, symptoms and if you need anything (questions etc) x


----------



## Tatemp

Thanks,

I think I will be testing on tuesday/wednesday the latest if AF doesn't show up. It's due on sunday, I always start spotting first. 

I have a short cycle 23/24 days with a 10 day luteal phase. So everytime AF arrives, I'm thinking if it is a IB or if it is AF. 
Sometimes I think AF starts before implantation can take place and that I still can be pregnant, is that even possible? 
That's why I use temping as a sure sign I'm not pregnant, as long as the temp is up I still have hope.


----------



## Phoenix82

Tatemp said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I think I will be testing on tuesday/wednesday the latest if AF doesn't show up. It's due on sunday, I always start spotting first.
> 
> I have a short cycle 23/24 days with a 10 day luteal phase. So everytime AF arrives, I'm thinking if it is a IB or if it is AF.
> Sometimes I think AF starts before implantation can take place and that I still can be pregnant, is that even possible?
> That's why I use temping as a sure sign I'm not pregnant, as long as the temp is up I still have hope.

Tatemp

It's rubbish isn't it!!

I'm on a 26 day cycle (well I was until today).
You can have a bleed while pregnant, my syster had what she thought was a period up to 3 months!!!
I know you look for every possibility to get a BFP.

I'm hoping as AF hasn't showed or shown the usual signs but BFN doesn't leave hope


----------



## Jannah K

Phoenix! How is it going?
Nanniooooom...great news!!! I had 35reading cycle2 clomid2 but it looks we didn't db enough..or I didn't catch the egg...20% chance...
Good luck!!


I have little cramps here & there today but it could've from clomid after effects....no other signs yet!!!... Not testing until period late....

Good luck to new ttc buddies!!!


----------



## Jannah K

Nanninoo:
Clomid dries up cm..I usually start getting cm week before af.....but it's not ewcm. With that said, this & last cycle I had robittison upto ovulation to have some cm so the sperm can survive and travel...
But I dont't know if it works for sure ...because I am not preggo yet....really hope this is it....this bd schedule is very hectic along with job school and you know house chores.....

I read msgs all day to see how you all are doing so keep me posted

Love you girls!

.


Jannah K said:


> Phoenix! How is it going?
> Nanniooooom...great news!!! I had 35reading cycle2 clomid2 but it looks we didn't db enough..or I didn't catch the egg...20% chance...
> Good luck!!
> 
> 
> I have little cramps here & there today but it could've from clomid after effects....no other signs yet!!!... Not testing until period late....
> 
> Good luck to new ttc buddies!!!


----------



## Jannah K

Oh my cycle length is 30-31days depending on LH surge...I think this cycle. Is 29 days as LH surge was a day early...my luteal phase is usually 14-15 days long....
Let's see!!!


----------



## Jannah K

Naninoo:
Why were you on cleaner & aspirin second clomid round?

I am pretty hopeful for u since both clomid cycles you conceived....I am not too hopeful with my clomid cycles since this is 4th& last month:( pray for me!


----------



## Nanninoo

Tatemp said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Mind if I join you?
> 
> I'm TTC #1 and have been trying since may 2013.
> I am now 7 DPO and am driving myself totally crazy. I'm constantly thinking if a minor thing I'm feeling maybe a symptom or not.

Hi Hun of course you can the more the better especially as we're all in it together :)
Tell me about it I'm forever symptom spotting although I don't have any I'm always wondering... Are you TTC natural or with clomid? Are your cycles always regular? I'm TTC baby number 2 this is my first cycle using clomid I'm 7dpo and feeling normal no symptoms whatsoever! Good luck x


----------



## Nanninoo

Tatemp said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I think I will be testing on tuesday/wednesday the latest if AF doesn't show up. It's due on sunday, I always start spotting first.
> 
> I have a short cycle 23/24 days with a 10 day luteal phase. So everytime AF arrives, I'm thinking if it is a IB or if it is AF.
> Sometimes I think AF starts before implantation can take place and that I still can be pregnant, is that even possible?
> That's why I use temping as a sure sign I'm not pregnant, as long as the temp is up I still have hope.

Ahh I didn't see this until I posted...egnore my previous reply lol! Just goes to show our bodies never run like clockwork as my cycles are long usually 40-45days and I have brown discharge for about a week before af is due all tests seem normal but body just likes to wind me up sigh! Good luck with testing x


----------



## Nanninoo

Jannah K said:


> Naninoo:
> Why were you on cleaner & aspirin second clomid round?
> 
> I am pretty hopeful for u since both clomid cycles you conceived....I am not too hopeful with my clomid cycles since this is 4th& last month:( pray for me!

Hi jannah!
Long story really but here goes to trying to shorten it lol...
I concieved my first pregnancy naturally although it took 18 months but I ended up having a MMC and was only detected at my 3 month scan I then went another 2 years TTC again after our loss but unfortunately couldn't conceive i was referred to my gyne consultant after begging my doctor for help I needed answers they ran loads of tests and scans and everything was fine to my disbelief but because my cycles have always been long and heavy since my teenage years they started me on clomid to see if that helped which to my absolute shock I concieved but that also ended in another MMC and I was seriously thinking this isn't meant to be I'm never going to become a mum it broke my heart all my friends were pregnant or had children but me, non - zilch & I was so depressed! After doing some research regarding recurring mc's I kept reading about blood clotting disorders (anti-immune disorder) I spoke to my gyne and discussed this and they agreed to do a different blood test to see if I had an immune disorder and low and behold I did!!! every time I was conceiving my body was rejecting the baby by clotting the blood in the umbilical cord resulting in mc'ing so after I conceived on my 2nd round of Clomid they started me on clexane (blood thinners) and aspirin. I had to inject these daily into my tummy right up until the birth, it was what kept my son alive so I would do it all again it's not nice but it's something I was willing to do if it meant me sustaining a pregnancy so yeah there's my long winded story sorry lol.....x


----------



## Jannah K

I never thought getting preggo will be so difficult!
I hope this ttc journey comes easy for you.....
I am so scared to test this weekend...plus if I have to get my tubes tested and follicles monitored...Makes me nervous!!!

Do u get monitoring done on clomid?


----------



## Jannah K

Cramps haven't subsided yet...wonder if af will show up early...plus getting hot flashes ....so weird...
These cramps are really low...and not sharp like af....so not sure....
Hmm...
Feeling restless..anxious...sad....
.....


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> Phoenix! How is it going?
> Nanniooooom...great news!!! I had 35reading cycle2 clomid2 but it looks we didn't db enough..or I didn't catch the egg...20% chance...
> Good luck!!
> 
> 
> I have little cramps here & there today but it could've from clomid after effects....no other signs yet!!!... Not testing until period late....
> 
> Good luck to new ttc buddies!!!

Hey Hun

Mmmmm I've kinda given up to be honest. AF was due yesterday no sign no brown stuff like normal.
BFN tests which I think takes me out of this month but I have heard of people getting late BFP (obviously getting false hope). I'll keep testing every 3 days and if nothing shows up after a week or so I may have to get a blood work up done at the docs. I just want either AF or BFP to put me out of my now 2-3ww!!!! 2 wow is bad enough.

Don't worry about the tests if you go down that route, it is nerve racking but once you have the results you will feel much better. 

Ohhhh looking forward to you testing to see if you get your BFP.
:hugs:


----------



## Nanninoo

Jannah K said:


> I never thought getting preggo will be so difficult!
> I hope this ttc journey comes easy for you.....
> I am so scared to test this weekend...plus if I have to get my tubes tested and follicles monitored...Makes me nervous!!!
> 
> Do u get monitoring done on clomid?

Yep difficult and stressful and can be depressing waiting and hoping for that BFP and just get negitive results is a pain!

Yes I was monitored on all my clomid cycles and was this month aswell but my gyne now says I'm to go it alone for the next 2 more cycles no tests or follical tracking and only to ring if I'm pregnant so they can book me in for an early scan but if I don't conceive within the next 2 cycles they have to take me off clomid for 6 months then put me back on it again which I think is silly but that's how they do it here if u don't concieve within 3 cycles of clomid they give your body a break for 6 months then start it all again after!
I think I'm out this month to be honest though I know it's still early I'm only 8dpo today but I'm a pos addict and have secretly been testing since 5dpo :haha: lol silly I know but I have a bunch of hpt so thought I would use them anyway there's no sign of a possitive not even a faint one so I don't think this is my month as with my other pregnancies I always got a faint line at 8dpo and this time there's nothing but I will test again on Monday morning using fmu I'll be around 12dpo just to be sure but I think i will be expecting af this cycle x


----------



## Jannah K

Cramps didn't go away...increasing cm...hmmm I guess AF on way. 
I only have 1 test & I don't want to use this until AF late...so just waiting for weekend.....
Phoenix & nanninoo...we are all still in until AF.... baby dust to us all!!!


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> Cramps didn't go away...increasing cm...hmmm I guess AF on way.
> I only have 1 test & I don't want to use this until AF late...so just waiting for weekend.....
> Phoenix & nanninoo...we are all still in until AF.... baby dust to us all!!!

Hey Girlies

Get some cheap ones from Access Diagnostics, they will mean you don't waste lots of £.
What kind of cm? 

I wish I shared your optimism for me I'm just waiting for AF to arrive!!!
&#128542; I might try and speak to the doctor to see if she'll do bloods if AF isn't here by next Tues (1 week late) gutted at the mo xx


----------



## Jannah K

I am just afraid to test and see neg...until AF doesn't show, there is hope..
Deep down my heart sinking... 
usually I get cramps with lotiony cm...followed by brown discharge for a day and than full blown..... .


----------



## Jannah K

Job is going crappy & stressful
In laws giving hard time for us to move e out to our house and now this family planning.....
Can't even say to DH anything as he won't get it. 
I am depressed.. & complaining....sign of AF on way


----------



## Nanninoo

Jannah I know the feeling I'm also feeling pretty crappy at the mo I thought I may of concieved this month but I now actually think I haven't I feel fine no symptoms but like you said were still in this until af shows but I'm expecting it to show at some point soon...chin up girls if it's not this month there's always next month keep possitive x


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> Job is going crappy & stressful
> In laws giving hard time for us to move e out to our house and now this family planning.....
> Can't even say to DH anything as he won't get it.
> I am depressed.. & complaining....sign of AF on way

Jannah k :hugs:
Keep smiling sweetie, I know it's tough but I have found things easier this month having you girlies looking out for me :happydance:

Nanninoo

:hugs:

We are all still in it so we have to try and stay positive.

I feel down too but until the witch arrives we are still in it xxx


----------



## Tatemp

Wow Nanninoo, what a story. You are so brave.

I'm a bit afraid to go to the doctor, as long as I don't go there's nothing wrong with me. My problem is that there aren't a lot of women in my family. I am the second oldest cousin, so no pregnancies yet. My mother was the only daughter out of five. She had me with no problem, but had multiple MC/stillbirth after. I have a sister who is 7 years younger then me. She still finds it difficult to talk about, so I don't know the whole story or exactly how many MC's she's had, at least three from what I could deduct. She even had to have a hysterectomy in the end.
My grandmother had five kids with no problem, but her only sister had to have a hysterectomy in her early twenties.

I used to have irregular (around three weeks), very heavy (to the point of having anemia) and painful periods. I have been worried for most of my life, so that's why I'm not all to optimistic, but I try to not think negative thoughts. I don't want to have tests done only to find out the worst.


----------



## Jannah K

cramps kind of disappeared once i got to work...no other symptoms...just waiting for af....
what is everyone else upto?!


----------



## Jannah K

so cramps gone but now i have light brown spotting....I guess I am out:(:(:(




Jannah K said:


> cramps kind of disappeared once i got to work...no other symptoms...just waiting for af....
> what is everyone else upto?!


----------



## Nanninoo

Phoenix82 said:


> Jannah K said:
> 
> 
> Job is going crappy & stressful
> In laws giving hard time for us to move e out to our house and now this family planning.....
> Can't even say to DH anything as he won't get it.
> I am depressed.. & complaining....sign of AF on way
> 
> Jannah k :hugs:
> Keep smiling sweetie, I know it's tough but I have found things easier this month having you girlies looking out for me :happydance:
> 
> Nanninoo
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> We are all still in it so we have to try and stay positive.
> 
> I feel down too but until the witch arrives we are still in it xxxClick to expand...

I'm glad I got you girls too to talk to it really helps as we're all going through it together all we can do is stay possitive it will happen x


----------



## Nanninoo

Jannah K said:


> so cramps gone but now i have light brown spotting....I guess I am out:(:(:(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jannah K said:
> 
> 
> cramps kind of disappeared once i got to work...no other symptoms...just waiting for af....
> what is everyone else upto?!Click to expand...

As long as not red your still in jannah could be IP so fingers crossed Hun x


----------



## Nanninoo

Tatemp said:


> Wow Nanninoo, what a story. You are so brave.
> 
> I'm a bit afraid to go to the doctor, as long as I don't go there's nothing wrong with me. My problem is that there aren't a lot of women in my family. I am the second oldest cousin, so no pregnancies yet. My mother was the only daughter out of five. She had me with no problem, but had multiple MC/stillbirth after. I have a sister who is 7 years younger then me. She still finds it difficult to talk about, so I don't know the whole story or exactly how many MC's she's had, at least three from what I could deduct. She even had to have a hysterectomy in the end.
> My grandmother had five kids with no problem, but her only sister had to have a hysterectomy in her early twenties.
> 
> I used to have irregular (around three weeks), very heavy (to the point of having anemia) and painful periods. I have been worried for most of my life, so that's why I'm not all to optimistic, but I try to not think negative thoughts. I don't want to have tests done only to find out the worst.

It was torture for me Hun altogether it took me and my OH 5 years to have a baby and I was adamant I was never going to have a child because of all the problems I encountered on the way I was either not conceiving or when I finally did I was mc'ing it was awful I was even looking for other roots including adoption at some point down the line...just goes to show miracles can happen and I truly believe that think possitive and stay possitive you will get there in the end!

I can total relate to you when said you don't want tests done only to find out the worst I was exactly the same it took me 4 years before I even went to my doctor for help as I was scared of being told horrible news like I can't conceive or they find something awful on my scans I was so nervous especially as my mum also went through a bad time she had an ectopic pregnancy shortly after having me then she had cancer of the ovary and had to have a full hysterectomy so I always had that worry but I'm glad I went it made me so much more positive and more aware of my situation I didn't feel alone even on my first appointment with my gyne at the hospital in the fertility department the waiting room was full of couples all there with the same problem not being able to conceive. I realised then it's not just me but loads of people go through the same problem unfortunately not everyone's bodies do what they are supposed to do and a lot of us just need a helping hand along the journey. I recommended you speak to your doctor don't be sceard Hun honestly I was exactly the same but I needed to find answers and I so despatetly wanted a child if I hadn't gone then my son wouldn't be here today as they helped me to have my boy x


----------



## Jannah K

Hi friends
Hope you all are well
I haven't tested yet due to cramps and brown discharge....signs of af will start by tomorrow or Saturday...didn't tell DH yet as clock is never ticking for him....DH also thinks I have gain weight...u know I already know about it as clomid made me gain weight but to have him say it made me so upset....plus I am bloated...:(:(:( how do I find time during ttc and my crazy schedule for gym...:(:(:(
Just been crying since last few hours...I am not hopeless...just tired of fighting...
I don't think I am going for another cycle of clomid..going to take a break....will resume gym next week...plan to focus on going back to school for my doctorate & let God just bless me with miracle baby...until than cannot stop living life each month....
Wish we were nearby..could have met for dinner...
Just f eel really low...hormones..clomid...and circumstances.....


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> Hi friends
> Hope you all are well
> I haven't tested yet due to cramps and brown discharge....signs of af will start by tomorrow or Saturday...didn't tell DH yet as clock is never ticking for him....DH also thinks I have gain weight...u know I already know about it as clomid made me gain weight but to have him say it made me so upset....plus I am bloated...:(:(:( how do I find time during ttc and my crazy schedule for gym...:(:(:(
> Just been crying since last few hours...I am not hopeless...just tired of fighting...
> I don't think I am going for another cycle of clomid..going to take a break....will resume gym next week...plan to focus on going back to school for my doctorate & let God just bless me with miracle baby...until than cannot stop living life each month....
> Wish we were nearby..could have met for dinner...
> Just f eel really low...hormones..clomid...and circumstances.....

Jannah k

Oh sweetie, :hugs:

This is an emotional roller coaster and it sucks. But when we all get our BFP it will be worth it.

Weight can be lost sweetie so do not lose sleep over that, as long as you have a healthier BMI the extra weight should not affect any of this.

As I understand it Clomid isn't the nicest of things so I'm not surprised you are feeling low. Maybe you should give it a break if it driving you read as the stress isn't good for you.

Oh I know it would've been good to sit round a table and chat.

We are here for you so keep in touch and keep positive - it will happen!!!! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Nanninoo

Jannah K said:


> Hi friends
> Hope you all are well
> I haven't tested yet due to cramps and brown discharge....signs of af will start by tomorrow or Saturday...didn't tell DH yet as clock is never ticking for him....DH also thinks I have gain weight...u know I already know about it as clomid made me gain weight but to have him say it made me so upset....plus I am bloated...:(:(:( how do I find time during ttc and my crazy schedule for gym...:(:(:(
> Just been crying since last few hours...I am not hopeless...just tired of fighting...
> I don't think I am going for another cycle of clomid..going to take a break....will resume gym next week...plan to focus on going back to school for my doctorate & let God just bless me with miracle baby...until than cannot stop living life each month....
> Wish we were nearby..could have met for dinner...
> Just f eel really low...hormones..clomid...and circumstances.....

Jannah :flower: your not alone hun I too have gained weight with clomid and it's only my first cycle back on it but boy do I dislike it! I'm eating like crazy, moody, depressed and it totally sucks :( like I said in a previous post baby making can be upsetting and can get you down especially when you hope and pray for a BFP and have done everything you can to try and conceive just to be knocked down when you see a bfn! I went through 4 years of it and coming back this month TTC already I feel like I've been at it months it's emotionally draining! The things us woman have to go through hey? :dohh: we're all here for each other jannah keep your chin up :hugs: if you feel you need a break you go ahead it's nice to take a back seat now and again and just restore yourself again and come back feeling refreshed :thumbup: I will be also taking a break (6month one) if I have concieved by my 3rd cycle of clomid x


----------



## Jannah K

Hello friends
I am just on train heading to work
Just wanted to say I love you girls!
I spoke to DH last night. I asked him that you didn't want to try for kids first two year because you thought we will DTD once & it will happen. He is like yes. I am like in high school we were taught about bcb And about plan b and really allit takes is 1 ssneeze around ovulation....I am like I am turning 32...now every month counts adding stress to an already stressful routine...I am like I wish we started two years ago!! There was silence...I told him let's try 3natural cycles and if no news by than we should get testes and not waste time.....and than I laughed and shared about 20percent change each month regardless how our performance is.. there was silence!!! But I shared what I had to & slept. 
This morning no periods yet and brown discharge wasn't there just loads of cm and cramps on /off...I am cd27. Its too early for me to have periods (12dpo) I usually start spotting 14dpo and full blown 15dpo.. 
Didn't test yet. Going to wait till 15dpo which is Monday ......
Have a lovely day!!


----------



## Tatemp

Jannah K said:


> Hello friends
> I am just on train heading to work
> Just wanted to say I love you girls!
> I spoke to DH last night. I asked him that you didn't want to try for kids first two year because you thought we will DTD once & it will happen. He is like yes. I am like in high school we were taught about bcb And about plan b and really allit takes is 1 ssneeze around ovulation....I am like I am turning 32...now every month counts adding stress to an already stressful routine...I am like I wish we started two years ago!! There was silence...I told him let's try 3natural cycles and if no news by than we should get testes and not waste time.....and than I laughed and shared about 20percent change each month regardless how our performance is.. there was silence!!! But I shared what I had to & slept.
> This morning no periods yet and brown discharge wasn't there just loads of cm and cramps on /off...I am cd27. Its too early for me to have periods (12dpo) I usually start spotting 14dpo and full blown 15dpo..
> Didn't test yet. Going to wait till 15dpo which is Monday ......
> Have a lovely day!!

I know right, all those years of panicking if I forgot my BC seem so silly now.


----------



## Nanninoo

Jannah K said:


> Hello friends
> I am just on train heading to work
> Just wanted to say I love you girls!
> I spoke to DH last night. I asked him that you didn't want to try for kids first two year because you thought we will DTD once & it will happen. He is like yes. I am like in high school we were taught about bcb And about plan b and really allit takes is 1 ssneeze around ovulation....I am like I am turning 32...now every month counts adding stress to an already stressful routine...I am like I wish we started two years ago!! There was silence...I told him let's try 3natural cycles and if no news by than we should get testes and not waste time.....and than I laughed and shared about 20percent change each month regardless how our performance is.. there was silence!!! But I shared what I had to & slept.
> This morning no periods yet and brown discharge wasn't there just loads of cm and cramps on /off...I am cd27. Its too early for me to have periods (12dpo) I usually start spotting 14dpo and full blown 15dpo..
> Didn't test yet. Going to wait till 15dpo which is Monday ......
> Have a lovely day!!

Hi jannah it's good you and your OH talked about it at least that's a step in the right direction. My OH isn't so understanding we used to argue a lot when we were trying for our first it put a lot of strain on our relationship as it does with most couples but we got there in the end 4 years later so there's still time! I know age can be another factor to feel down about but your 32 you still have a good chance hun I agree maybe getting some tests might help you both out and find out some answers....good luck with testing x


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> Hello friends
> I am just on train heading to work
> Just wanted to say I love you girls!
> I spoke to DH last night. I asked him that you didn't want to try for kids first two year because you thought we will DTD once & it will happen. He is like yes. I am like in high school we were taught about bcb And about plan b and really allit takes is 1 ssneeze around ovulation....I am like I am turning 32...now every month counts adding stress to an already stressful routine...I am like I wish we started two years ago!! There was silence...I told him let's try 3natural cycles and if no news by than we should get testes and not waste time.....and than I laughed and shared about 20percent change each month regardless how our performance is.. there was silence!!! But I shared what I had to & slept.
> This morning no periods yet and brown discharge wasn't there just loads of cm and cramps on /off...I am cd27. Its too early for me to have periods (12dpo) I usually start spotting 14dpo and full blown 15dpo..
> Didn't test yet. Going to wait till 15dpo which is Monday ......
> Have a lovely day!!

Hey Lovely Ladies

I'm with you Jannah k - I love my girls on here, namely you guys. I don't know where I'd be without your support!!!

Don't be afraid of them tests they are the best thing for you.
My doctor is wicked she put me through blood tests, ultrasounds, OH through sperm tests. Waiting for the results was tough but it takes the worry out once you get them back. 

I'm soooo bored of BFN I am 3 days late and no sign of AF at all, I just hope my cycle hasn't got funny 

How are my other girlies doing? Xx


----------



## Jannah K

Phoenix: why don't you go for blood test?
how were your other tests? everything was fine, i hope....

I am having brown spotting on & off..and cramps....just waiting for af..lol

off from work on monday so glad!!!


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> Phoenix: why don't you go for blood test?
> how were your other tests? everything was fine, i hope....
> 
> I am having brown spotting on & off..and cramps....just waiting for af..lol
> 
> off from work on monday so glad!!!

Jannah k - I'm nt sure they will do them this early :(
I'll be ringing my doc Monday to find out if AF hasn't arrived.

The tests were all normal so that was a relief but it doesn't help 8 months in, it's my turn lol!!!

Maybe that's a good thing!??it could be AF but it could be IB too.

Ohhh how long you off for?


----------



## Jannah K

Blood test should pick up hcg by now...
I am off till Monday back to work Tuesday...

Brown spotting continues....usually I get them before af but only for a day...this is my 2nd day now.....let's see....



Phoenix82 said:


> Jannah K said:
> 
> 
> Phoenix: why don't you go for blood test?
> how were your other tests? everything was fine, i hope....
> 
> I am having brown spotting on & off..and cramps....just waiting for af..lol
> 
> off from work on monday so glad!!!
> 
> Jannah k - I'm nt sure they will do them this early :(
> I'll be ringing my doc Monday to find out if AF hasn't arrived.
> 
> The tests were all normal so that was a relief but it doesn't help 8 months in, it's my turn lol!!!
> 
> Maybe that's a good thing!??it could be AF but it could be IB too.
> 
> Ohhh how long you off for?Click to expand...


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> Blood test should pick up hcg by now...
> I am off till Monday back to work Tuesday...
> 
> Brown spotting continues....usually I get them before af but only for a day...this is my 2nd day now.....let's see....
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenix82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jannah K said:
> 
> 
> Phoenix: why don't you go for blood test?
> how were your other tests? everything was fine, i hope....
> 
> I am having brown spotting on & off..and cramps....just waiting for af..lol
> 
> off from work on monday so glad!!!
> 
> Jannah k - I'm nt sure they will do them this early :(
> I'll be ringing my doc Monday to find out if AF hasn't arrived.
> 
> The tests were all normal so that was a relief but it doesn't help 8 months in, it's my turn lol!!!
> 
> Maybe that's a good thing!??it could be AF but it could be IB too.
> 
> Ohhh how long you off for?Click to expand...Click to expand...

Jannah k yeah I just have to get the docs to do it, I know they don't like to.
Ohh could be IB is the same as normal despite being longer or does it look different - exciting times (hopefully) x


----------



## Jannah K

Phoenix how r u feeling?
Nanninoo where are you? How is going?
I have brown spotting day 3...no signs of AF...cramps very mild...not testing till Monday
Tatemp: how are you doing?


----------



## Jannah K

Brown spotting is mixed with cm.get like a dime size every 5hrs.....usually by now I would get darker & heavy spotting & tons of it followed by red blood spots...


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> Phoenix how r u feeling?
> Nanninoo where are you? How is going?
> I have brown spotting day 3...no signs of AF...cramps very mild...not testing till Monday
> Tatemp: how are you doing?

Jannah k
Hey, I'm ok still no AF but white cm still feel like AF is coming anytime now.
Headache on and off - sore tum and back but nothing serious. 
How you feeling?


----------



## Nanninoo

Hi girls how are you all not much of an update from me..feeling fine will test Monday morning again x


----------



## Jannah K

So small update from me
I was sleeping & woke up with bad cramps...ran to washroom thinking AF started...but NOTHING...I thought I am constipated but I wasn't ...cramps haven't gone away...feel like af on way....going out so even wearing one just in case...
Last two days my breasts felt soar which they are never but I said to myself maybe I am catching cold or a muscle pulled...
Anyways I haven't tested yet & won't till Monday due to all previous months disappointments....
As I am typing I am having cramps...they feel like AF cramps but my abs are soar and fully bloated overnight....and I would say it feels like tummy on fire...


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> So small update from me
> I was sleeping & woke up with bad cramps...ran to washroom thinking AF started...but NOTHING...I thought I am constipated but I wasn't ...cramps haven't gone away...feel like af on way....going out so even wearing one just in case...
> Last two days my breasts felt soar which they are never but I said to myself maybe I am catching cold or a muscle pulled...
> Anyways I haven't tested yet & won't till Monday due to all previous months disappointments....
> As I am typing I am having cramps...they feel like AF cramps but my abs are soar and fully bloated overnight....and I would say it feels like tummy on fire...

Jannah k - I really hope this is all good signs for you!!!! I have everything crossed :flower:
Update from me, I thought AF might be on her way but not yet. Bit of a backache and left hand stitch mmmm if this is AF it's a new type on me :shrug:


----------



## Tatemp

I just noticed some spotting :cry:
Pretty sure I'm out as this is what happens every time.


----------



## Jannah K

AF came: (


----------



## Jannah K

I am just crying & crying...
Spoke to hubby..we have decided to keep trying naturally till summer before getting medical help....
Will resume gym from tom...
No more clomid
Keep me posted xoxo
Baby dust to all


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> I am just crying & crying...
> Spoke to hubby..we have decided to keep trying naturally till summer before getting medical help....
> Will resume gym from tom...
> No more clomid
> Keep me posted xoxo
> Baby dust to all

Jannah k - gutted for you :hugs:
I don't know what to say to help except have some wine and keep me posted xxxx :hugs:


----------



## Jannah K

I don't drink or smoke:$
Ended up crying, praying, & went for brunch & shopping with hubby
Got my running shoes for gym. ..
I hope u all get bfp


----------



## Nanninoo

Jannah K said:


> I am just crying & crying...
> Spoke to hubby..we have decided to keep trying naturally till summer before getting medical help....
> Will resume gym from tom...
> No more clomid
> Keep me posted xoxo
> Baby dust to all

I'm so sad to read this big :hugs: jannah you are not alone I know that feeling all to well like Phoenix said grab a glass of wine put your feet up. I really hope you get your natural BFP very soon hun thinking of you :flower: x


----------



## Nanninoo

Jannah K said:


> I don't drink or smoke:$
> Ended up crying, praying, & went for brunch & shopping with hubby
> Got my running shoes for gym. ..
> I hope u all get bfp

Same here i don't drink nor smoke but I'm a chocolate addict :haha:
It's good to have a cry it gets our emotions off our chest :hugs:
I think I'm out too this month but will test Monday just to be sure I'll be 12dpo! Really dreading taking another cycle with clomid next month :nope: I really don't like it gives me bad migraines x


----------



## Jannah K

My husband thinks I will be preggo when I least expect it.
I need to stop stressing about it else it will never happen
He is like let nature and God take care of this. Its not that we have been trying for years. Just 4months out of those maybe we seriously tried two months....
Nannioo u r in it until Af doesn't show!!!!!xoxo


----------



## Nanninoo

Jannah K said:


> My husband thinks I will be preggo when I least expect it.
> I need to stop stressing about it else it will never happen
> He is like let nature and God take care of this. Its not that we have been trying for years. Just 4months out of those maybe we seriously tried two months....
> Nannioo u r in it until Af doesn't show!!!!!xoxo

Jannah how come you had clomid so soon into TTC? My doc wouldn't refer me until I had been trying for 18 months before they would give me any clomid. 4 months is still early days and your husband is right it will happen when you least expect it that's how I concieved my son we weren't really trying the month I concieved him I was fed up with all the baby making so the week I was fertile I didn't do any ovulation tests and we only bd'd twice in that week but I fell pregnant to my amazement so yes I agree it does happen when you don't think about it....my boobs are really sore at the moment there never usually sore I wonder if the clomid is something to do with this? X


----------



## Jannah K

I went to see my gynecologist in June as I was having irregular and painful periods. I said I want to start family & irregular cycle doesn't help. Dr asked me about birth control pill to regulate cycle which didn't make sense since I wanted to have kids....so I got put on lowest clomid dose for 3months...I didn't start clomid till October though..as I was so confused & scared..they made me do crazy expensive tests too..genetic testing, hormone testing.. etc....and than we decided to hold off hsg ultrasound and follicle monitoring or sperm analysis....my hubby thinks re just making money...and I have to stop going to them ...
After reading all posts, I feel like just let nature take charge and worry if I don't conceive in next 6months...


----------



## Jannah K

Clomid made my boob sore too...



Jannah K said:


> I went to see my gynecologist in June as I was having irregular and painful periods. I said I want to start family & irregular cycle doesn't help. Dr asked me about birth control pill which refused so I got put on lowest clomid dose for 3months...I didn't start clomid till October though..as I was so confused & scared..they made me do crazy expensive tests too..my hubby thinks re just making money...and I have to stop going to them ...
> After reading all posts, I feel like just let nature take charge and worry if I don't conceive in next 6months...


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo said:


> Jannah K said:
> 
> 
> I don't drink or smoke:$
> Ended up crying, praying, & went for brunch & shopping with hubby
> Got my running shoes for gym. ..
> I hope u all get bfp
> 
> Same here i don't drink nor smoke but I'm a chocolate addict :haha:
> It's good to have a cry it gets our emotions off our chest :hugs:
> I think I'm out too this month but will test Monday just to be sure I'll be 12dpo! Really dreading taking another cycle with clomid next month :nope: I really don't like it gives me bad migraines xClick to expand...

Jannah k - ahh no wine for you then!!! I'm diary intolerant so wine is my only vice. Not a lot just now and again so not drinking is driving me mad, especially as 8 months in we are still not pregnant. It affects all social events as no one knows we are trying but everyone knows I enjoy a glass of wine when we go out. 

I know it's tough but it is early, a lot of people take 9-12 months to conceive and the reason it happens when least expected is the lack of pressure. I get it's tough I'm with you in that.

Nanninoo fingers crossed let us know tomorrow how your test goes. Is there nothing else they can give you if it's giving you migraines?

I'm down in the dumps today very pale brown cm when I wiped today and another bfn which I'm guessing means AF is coming (I've never had light brown and this small amount) but I'm guessing in the next day or so I'll get dark brown or full on AF. I just don't get why I'm 5 days late and my cycle has gone random now. I don't know where they leaves me for next cycle :( low is an understatement, I really thought it was my turn xx


----------



## Nanninoo

Hey girls decided to test this morning at 11dpo using cheap hpt and also a frer and bfn for me on both tests ahh well I knew deep down it was anyway now the long wait for af to show as my cycles are long looks like another cycle of Clomid next month....sigh! Hope your all well?

Jennah I have a lot of hope for you hun your still early days TTC I think you will conceive naturally very soon think possitive and take it easy x

Phoenix chin up hun waiting for af is a pain I too have brown discharge before it's due and it really annoys me :( if only our bodies ran like normal x


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo said:


> Hey girls decided to test this morning at 11dpo using cheap hpt and also a frer and bfn for me on both tests ahh well I knew deep down it was anyway now the long wait for af to show as my cycles are long looks like another cycle of Clomid next month....sigh! Hope your all well?
> 
> Jennah I have a lot of hope for you hun your still early days TTC I think you will conceive naturally very soon think possitive and take it easy x
> 
> Phoenix chin up hun waiting for af is a pain I too have brown discharge before it's due and it really annoys me :( if only our bodies ran like normal x

Thanks sweetie - sorry about your bfn

Us girls need to keep in touch going forward I think we have really helped each other through it :)


----------



## Tatemp

I'm definitely out too, AF showed it's ugly head. Very very light though, think I'm going to make an appointment with my doctor this cycle.


----------



## Phoenix82

Tatemp said:


> I'm definitely out too, AF showed it's ugly head. Very very light though, think I'm going to make an appointment with my doctor this cycle.

Tatemp poor you. Let me know what the doc says and keep in touch


----------



## Nanninoo

Tatemp said:


> I'm definitely out too, AF showed it's ugly head. Very very light though, think I'm going to make an appointment with my doctor this cycle.

Yes good luck with doc hun hope you get some answers!x


----------



## Nanninoo

Phoenix82 said:


> Nanninoo said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls decided to test this morning at 11dpo using cheap hpt and also a frer and bfn for me on both tests ahh well I knew deep down it was anyway now the long wait for af to show as my cycles are long looks like another cycle of Clomid next month....sigh! Hope your all well?
> 
> Jennah I have a lot of hope for you hun your still early days TTC I think you will conceive naturally very soon think possitive and take it easy x
> 
> Phoenix chin up hun waiting for af is a pain I too have brown discharge before it's due and it really annoys me :( if only our bodies ran like normal x
> 
> Thanks sweetie - sorry about your bfn
> 
> Us girls need to keep in touch going forward I think we have really helped each other through it :)Click to expand...

Yes it has defiantly helped getting through these tough times with you girls. Feeling rather peed off today especially after getting the bfn this morning I guess I thought I would conceive as I did first and second time when I was on clomid before, but just shows it doesn't always happen straight away sigh! :shrug: the hardest part is after the bfn waiting for that af to show talk about a pain in the rear especially with my long cycles between 40-45 days it could be anytime now until the beginning of feb ahhh! Give me strength :dohh: anyway February is a new month, fresh cycle :flower: think possitive, be possitive were in gods hands now x


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo said:


> Phoenix82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nanninoo said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls decided to test this morning at 11dpo using cheap hpt and also a frer and bfn for me on both tests ahh well I knew deep down it was anyway now the long wait for af to show as my cycles are long looks like another cycle of Clomid next month....sigh! Hope your all well?
> 
> Jennah I have a lot of hope for you hun your still early days TTC I think you will conceive naturally very soon think possitive and take it easy x
> 
> Phoenix chin up hun waiting for af is a pain I too have brown discharge before it's due and it really annoys me :( if only our bodies ran like normal x
> 
> Thanks sweetie - sorry about your bfn
> 
> Us girls need to keep in touch going forward I think we have really helped each other through it :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it has defiantly helped getting through these tough times with you girls. Feeling rather peed off today especially after getting the bfn this morning I guess I thought I would conceive as I did first and second time when I was on clomid before, but just shows it doesn't always happen straight away sigh! :shrug: the hardest part is after the bfn waiting for that af to show talk about a pain in the rear especially with my long cycles between 40-45 days it could be anytime now until the beginning of feb ahhh! Give me strength :dohh: anyway February is a new month, fresh cycle :flower: think possitive, be possitive were in gods hands now xClick to expand...

Nanninoo I can understand that!!! But you have your first so it WILL happen. You will get there and we'll be here with you to do the :happydance:

I wonder if I'll ever get there!!! I did fall when I was young due to some not nice circumstances which I won't go into but I didn't end up with a baby after all of it so I wonder if my body has changed so much I'll never get there boo :growlmad: xx


----------



## Nanninoo

Phoenix82 said:


> Nanninoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenix82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nanninoo said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls decided to test this morning at 11dpo using cheap hpt and also a frer and bfn for me on both tests ahh well I knew deep down it was anyway now the long wait for af to show as my cycles are long looks like another cycle of Clomid next month....sigh! Hope your all well?
> 
> Jennah I have a lot of hope for you hun your still early days TTC I think you will conceive naturally very soon think possitive and take it easy x
> 
> Phoenix chin up hun waiting for af is a pain I too have brown discharge before it's due and it really annoys me :( if only our bodies ran like normal x
> 
> Thanks sweetie - sorry about your bfn
> 
> Us girls need to keep in touch going forward I think we have really helped each other through it :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it has defiantly helped getting through these tough times with you girls. Feeling rather peed off today especially after getting the bfn this morning I guess I thought I would conceive as I did first and second time when I was on clomid before, but just shows it doesn't always happen straight away sigh! :shrug: the hardest part is after the bfn waiting for that af to show talk about a pain in the rear especially with my long cycles between 40-45 days it could be anytime now until the beginning of feb ahhh! Give me strength :dohh: anyway February is a new month, fresh cycle :flower: think possitive, be possitive were in gods hands now xClick to expand...
> 
> Nanninoo I can understand that!!! But you have your first so it WILL happen. You will get there and we'll be here with you to do the :happydance:
> 
> I wonder if I'll ever get there!!! I did fall when I was young due to some not nice circumstances which I won't go into but I didn't end up with a baby after all of it so I wonder if my body has changed so much I'll never get there boo :growlmad: xxClick to expand...

Phoenix you are so right I should count my blessings I have one and if I have more then only time will tell I should just let nature take it's course although nature doesn't always go the way we planned it :growlmad:

I just love children and I really want a sibling for my son I was an only child and boy did I hate it I remember my youth and school days all my friends seemed to have brothers or sisters but me non and I remember begging my mum at a younge age for a little brother or sister but unfortunately she had me later on in life and after me she suffered an ectopic and then had a hysterectomy. I just don't want my son going through the same if that makes sense as I felt lonely and isolated in a way, he's coming up to two in April and I've always said a 2 year age gap would be nice I'm more than ready just wish it was easy sometimes but don't we all :dohh:

It will happen Phoenix I didn't think it would to me but after 4 years and 2 mc's later god gave me a miracle so I truly believe it will happen x


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo said:


> Phoenix82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nanninoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenix82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nanninoo said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls decided to test this morning at 11dpo using cheap hpt and also a frer and bfn for me on both tests ahh well I knew deep down it was anyway now the long wait for af to show as my cycles are long looks like another cycle of Clomid next month....sigh! Hope your all well?
> 
> Jennah I have a lot of hope for you hun your still early days TTC I think you will conceive naturally very soon think possitive and take it easy x
> 
> Phoenix chin up hun waiting for af is a pain I too have brown discharge before it's due and it really annoys me :( if only our bodies ran like normal x
> 
> Thanks sweetie - sorry about your bfn
> 
> Us girls need to keep in touch going forward I think we have really helped each other through it :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it has defiantly helped getting through these tough times with you girls. Feeling rather peed off today especially after getting the bfn this morning I guess I thought I would conceive as I did first and second time when I was on clomid before, but just shows it doesn't always happen straight away sigh! :shrug: the hardest part is after the bfn waiting for that af to show talk about a pain in the rear especially with my long cycles between 40-45 days it could be anytime now until the beginning of feb ahhh! Give me strength :dohh: anyway February is a new month, fresh cycle :flower: think possitive, be possitive were in gods hands now xClick to expand...
> 
> Nanninoo I can understand that!!! But you have your first so it WILL happen. You will get there and we'll be here with you to do the :happydance:
> 
> I wonder if I'll ever get there!!! I did fall when I was young due to some not nice circumstances which I won't go into but I didn't end up with a baby after all of it so I wonder if my body has changed so much I'll never get there boo :growlmad: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Phoenix you are so right I should count my blessings I have one and if I have more then only time will tell I should just let nature take it's course although nature doesn't always go the way we planned it :growlmad:
> 
> I just love children and I really want a sibling for my son I was an only child and boy did I hate it I remember my youth and school days all my friends seemed to have brothers or sisters but me non and I remember begging my mum at a younge age for a little brother or sister but unfortunately she had me later on in life and after me she suffered an ectopic and then had a hysterectomy. I just don't want my son going through the same if that makes sense as I felt lonely and isolated in a way, he's coming up to two in April and I've always said a 2 year age gap would be nice I'm more than ready just wish it was easy sometimes but don't we all :dohh:
> 
> It will happen Phoenix I didn't think it would to me but after 4 years and 2 mc's later god gave me a miracle so I truly believe it will happen xClick to expand...

Nanninoo - I meant you can defo conceive so you WILL get there sweetie.
When you want something so much waiting sucks. I totally get it my fiancé is an only child and I think it's nice to have 2 that way they can keep each other busy lol. I can't believe you have been so strong already - you are an inspiration. 

I should really man up about this 8 months vs what you have been through is nothing.


----------



## Jannah K

Hello girls
Hope all is well.
I am on cd2 and so ready for next cycle.already watching my diet...will start gym tomorrow. Worked non stop today to keep myself busy..my sil came with her two kids but I wanted to stay away from them while my DH was playing with then...as deep down I am sad...disappointed...scared...
Keep u posted about this cycle :)


----------



## Jannah K

Nan niño u are in until af doesn't show up!!!
Are u on 50mg clomid?
At least u have one miracle:)




Nanninoo said:


> Phoenix82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nanninoo said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls decided to test this morning at 11dpo using cheap hpt and also a frer and bfn for me on both tests ahh well I knew deep down it was anyway now the long wait for af to show as my cycles are long looks like another cycle of Clomid next month....sigh! Hope your all well?
> 
> Jennah I have a lot of hope for you hun your still early days TTC I think you will conceive naturally very soon think possitive and take it easy x
> 
> Phoenix chin up hun waiting for af is a pain I too have brown discharge before it's due and it really annoys me :( if only our bodies ran like normal x
> 
> Thanks sweetie - sorry about your bfn
> 
> Us girls need to keep in touch going forward I think we have really helped each other through it :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it has defiantly helped getting through these tough times with you girls. Feeling rather peed off today especially after getting the bfn this morning I guess I thought I would conceive as I did first and second time when I was on clomid before, but just shows it doesn't always happen straight away sigh! :shrug: the hardest part is after the bfn waiting for that af to show talk about a pain in the rear especially with my long cycles between 40-45 days it could be anytime now until the beginning of feb ahhh! Give me strength :dohh: anyway February is a new month, fresh cycle :flower: think possitive, be possitive were in gods hands now xClick to expand...


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> Hello girls
> Hope all is well.
> I am on cd2 and so ready for next cycle.already watching my diet...will start gym tomorrow. Worked non stop today to keep myself busy..my sil came with her two kids but I wanted to stay away from them while my DH was playing with then...as deep down I am sad...disappointed...scared...
> Keep u posted about this cycle :)

Jannah k hey sweetie, good idea to keep busy.
I may be cd1 today I'm pretty sure AF has arrived (I don't mind if it's a proper one not a light barely there one then I know for sure).
I'll let you know. 
Oh I feel your pain, I'm seeing my sis this week and she has 4 gorgeous littleness ones and it is so hard, when it's all you want.
When are you likely to o this month?


----------



## Jannah K

Hey Phoenix
Sorry to hear about your af but it just means we will be ttc buddy next month too since today was my cd3

I usually get LH surge anywhere between cd15,16 or. cd17 ..since no clomid this cycle..not sure how it will be this cycle....I am thinking to bd just every other starting cd 12 and also confirm LH surge ...don't want to really monitor....but if I don't than I will have no reference point...
Hmm....started gym today's s well...back to work tomorrow and gym too...
My one sister is having a second baby next month..my younger sister who got married last year is having her first baby as well...all girls in family who got married after me got a child so going to. Family parties is painful...plus when sil comes over with her kids....but I have full faith in God that our turn is next...just need to relax & try to enjoy this phase.....I think DH was little disappointed too this cycle as SMEP method was tiring!!!!
I have a wedding to attend in march so I am focusing on losing 30pounds and hopefully it will help with my fertility too....
Other than that I am not taking anything beside multi vitamin starting this cycle....
Keep me posted please my lovely friends!!!


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> Hey Phoenix
> Sorry to hear about your af but it just means we will be ttc buddy next month too since today was my cd3
> 
> I usually get LH surge anywhere between cd15,16 or. cd17 ..since no clomid this cycle..not sure how it will be this cycle....I am thinking to bd just every other starting cd 12 and also confirm LH surge ...don't want to really monitor....but if I don't than I will have no reference point...
> Hmm....started gym today's s well...back to work tomorrow and gym too...
> My one sister is having a second baby next month..my younger sister who got married last year is having her first baby as well...all girls in family who got married after me got a child so going to. Family parties is painful...plus when sil comes over with her kids....but I have full faith in God that our turn is next...just need to relax & try to enjoy this phase.....I think DH was little disappointed too this cycle as SMEP method was tiring!!!!
> I have a wedding to attend in march so I am focusing on losing 30pounds and hopefully it will help with my fertility too....
> Other than that I am not taking anything beside multi vitamin starting this cycle....
> Keep me posted please my lovely friends!!![/QUOTE
> 
> Jannah k yeay that is good news, although it would be even better if we got our bfp in the same month!!
> 
> I usually start about day 10 as I think I o early ie around 12-15 by everything I've read says bd for that week but never really know how long is enough?? It might just be me but every other day for a week-two can be v knackering and a bit chore like after 8 months lol.
> Xx


----------



## Nanninoo

Hey girls well an update from me looks like af is around the corner I started the usual brown discharge/blood that I usually get a week before af is due but I wasn't expecting it this early as I have mentioned I always have long cycles and don't get my proper red period til around 40-45 days and my brown discharge around a week prior to that so about day 38 well today's cd28 and I officially have brown discharge and it's quiet abit, sorry tmi didn't even notice until I went to the toilet so I'm hoping fingers crossed that my af starts within the next week and if that's the case that would be around cd35 a normal cycle length for a change fingers crossed that's the case and that it's not my body being silly but I defiantly think being back on the clomid has made my af come sooner along with the sore boobes and frequent headaches. Hope your both ok? And that af isn't being too much of a pain for you both? I have a horrid headache this afternoon just took some nurofen and yesterday we had some bad news our dog suddenly collapsed and died on the kitchen floor it was awful as he was a fit and healthy 7yr old dog so that was such a sad shock yesterday and so unexpected so not had much luck recently x....yes Jannah I'm on 50mg days 2-6 x


----------



## Nanninoo

Just catching up on you lovely ladies posts....
With the cycle I conceived my son I did a couple things differently and this cycle I didn't do certain things like I did the time I conceived for which Im almost certain is what contributed to my pregnancy with my son and with me not conceiving this month has made me want to make sure I do try these certain things next cycle to increase my chances as that's how I believe I "fell" pregnant. Here's a few things you girls may like to read what I did DIFFERENTLY the cycle I conceived my son....It may help you ladies xx


1. Preseed or conceive plus I used both, first time I got pregnant (resulted in mc) and second time I got pregnant (with my son) I believe this as a major contributor as I didn't use it this cycle and didn't conceive maybe just a coincidence but I think it definatly helped I WILL be using this next cycle every time we bd. :thumbup:

2. Bum under pillow/legs in air routine for 30minutes after bd'ing not the greatest sight in the world lol :haha: I did this at night so I was in the dark and oh went to sleep after bd'ing but I did this helping to boost my chances.

3. Bd'ing at night and falling asleep with the :spermy: inside you (after the 30mins of pillow under bum/legs in air routine) and not going to the toilet until the next morning. :sleep:

4. Bd'ing every night for 7 days solid throughout my most fertile week (I know it feels like a chore and it's tiring) :dohh: I usually start the first day I get my high reading on cbfm then everyday for 7 days! I like to make sure Im covering my chances of catching that eggy I know alot of people do it every other day but I felt like I could miss the important time and I also thought if one night no sperm met the egg I still had a chance the next night and this is what I did when I fell pregnant.

5. This is not so important if you know when you ovulate but unlike me I didn't have a clue as my cycles are all over the place I never new when or if I was actually ovulating so I used opk's daily from about cd10.

Sorry it's long winded but I like to give you girls any good positive advice if it helped me it COULD help you xx :hugs:


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo said:


> Hey girls well an update from me looks like af is around the corner I started the usual brown discharge/blood that I usually get a week before af is due but I wasn't expecting it this early as I have mentioned I always have long cycles and don't get my proper red period til around 40-45 days and my brown discharge around a week prior to that so about day 38 well today's cd28 and I officially have brown discharge and it's quiet abit, sorry tmi didn't even notice until I went to the toilet so I'm hoping fingers crossed that my af starts within the next week and if that's the case that would be around cd35 a normal cycle length for a change fingers crossed that's the case and that it's not my body being silly but I defiantly think being back on the clomid has made my af come sooner along with the sore boobes and frequent headaches. Hope your both ok? And that af isn't being too much of a pain for you both? I have a horrid headache this afternoon just took some nurofen and yesterday we had some bad news our dog suddenly collapsed and died on the kitchen floor it was awful as he was a fit and healthy 7yr old dog so that was such a sad shock yesterday and so unexpected so not had much luck recently x....yes Jannah I'm on 50mg days 2-6 x

Nanninooomg you poor thing!!!!! Big hugs sweetie :hugs:
I hope you are ok, pets are like family it's never easy to lose them.

Maybe it's IB? If it's early??? Keep me posted.

AF is usual v light although my sis is a nurse and wonders if with all my symptoms and my unusually late AF if I had conceived but it didn't implant this time mmmm
Also like you I use preseed and stay slid foe. For 30 mins but never go to sleep always get up and do things.
The issue for me is my fiancé has ED which causes him a lot different issues. Ie he has to take mess every time and doesn't like to eat before so we end up having to bd before dinner which isn't ideal. He has been checked with as and everything is normal so we are only really affected by when and how often (every day he finds to stressful so we have to go with every other) sigh xx


----------



## Nanninoo

Phoenix82 said:


> Nanninoo said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls well an update from me looks like af is around the corner I started the usual brown discharge/blood that I usually get a week before af is due but I wasn't expecting it this early as I have mentioned I always have long cycles and don't get my proper red period til around 40-45 days and my brown discharge around a week prior to that so about day 38 well today's cd28 and I officially have brown discharge and it's quiet abit, sorry tmi didn't even notice until I went to the toilet so I'm hoping fingers crossed that my af starts within the next week and if that's the case that would be around cd35 a normal cycle length for a change fingers crossed that's the case and that it's not my body being silly but I defiantly think being back on the clomid has made my af come sooner along with the sore boobes and frequent headaches. Hope your both ok? And that af isn't being too much of a pain for you both? I have a horrid headache this afternoon just took some nurofen and yesterday we had some bad news our dog suddenly collapsed and died on the kitchen floor it was awful as he was a fit and healthy 7yr old dog so that was such a sad shock yesterday and so unexpected so not had much luck recently x....yes Jannah I'm on 50mg days 2-6 x
> 
> Nanninooomg you poor thing!!!!! Big hugs sweetie :hugs:
> I hope you are ok, pets are like family it's never easy to lose them.
> 
> Maybe it's IB? If it's early??? Keep me posted.
> 
> AF is usual v light although my sis is a nurse and wonders if with all my symptoms and my unusually late AF if I had conceived but it didn't implant this time mmmm
> Also like you I use preseed and stay slid foe. For 30 mins but never go to sleep always get up and do things.
> The issue for me is my fiancé has ED which causes him a lot different issues. Ie he has to take mess every time and doesn't like to eat before so we end up having to bd before dinner which isn't ideal. He has been checked with as and everything is normal so we are only really affected by when and how often (every day he finds to stressful so we have to go with every other) sigh xxClick to expand...

Hey Phoenix af started late last night and it's really heavy sorry tmi. It is giving me a lot of cramps aswell but just reading on clomid side effects heavy and painful periods are common symptom...great! Have to nip out to do the food shop today but I would rather stay in bed as this af is heavy and painful. So for once I didn't have my usual 4-7 days of spotting prior to af it started the same day so I had a 28 day cycle with a 13 day lp which I'm glad the clomid has regulated we shall see what this cycle brings.

Yes Phoenix I can understand your hubby thinks it's stressful bd'ing everyday If I'm honest I dread doing it everyday it's so tiring and a lot of people concieve doing it every other so it doesn't matter.
Hope you girls are ok? X


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninooomg you poor thing!!!!! Big hugs sweetie :hugs:
I hope you are ok, pets are like family it's never easy to lose them.

Maybe it's IB? If it's early??? Keep me posted.

AF is usual v light although my sis is a nurse and wonders if with all my symptoms and my unusually late AF if I had conceived but it didn't implant this time mmmm
Also like you I use preseed and stay slid foe. For 30 mins but never go to sleep always get up and do things.
The issue for me is my fiancé has ED which causes him a lot different issues. Ie he has to take mess every time and doesn't like to eat before so we end up having to bd before dinner which isn't ideal. He has been checked with as and everything is normal so we are only really affected by when and how often (every day he finds to stressful so we have to go with every other) sigh xx[/QUOTE]

Hey Phoenix af started late last night and it's really heavy sorry tmi. It is giving me a lot of cramps aswell but just reading on clomid side effects heavy and painful periods are common symptom...great! Have to nip out to do the food shop today but I would rather stay in bed as this af is heavy and painful. So for once I didn't have my usual 4-7 days of spotting prior to af it started the same day so I had a 28 day cycle with a 13 day lp which I'm glad the clomid has regulated we shall see what this cycle brings.

Yes Phoenix I can understand your hubby thinks it's stressful bd'ing everyday If I'm honest I dread doing it everyday it's so tiring and a lot of people concieve doing it every other so it doesn't matter.
Hope you girls are ok? X[/QUOTE]

Nanninoo oh rubbish, I'm so sorry this month wasn't your month. The only positive is you can join us next month :( it doesn't help I know.
I didn't get my brown stuff this month either. Btw it's never tmi sweetie that's what we are here for and let's face it we have all been there.

Thank god I thought it was just be and him who found it v demanding. Fingers crossed that doesn't stop us conceiving. 

My cycle is really painful this month arghhhh being a women is a nightmare sometimes!!!! Xx :hugs:


----------



## Nanninoo

Phoenix the things us woman have to go through if only men experienced what we went through they would cry :haha:
Hope your af is easing up on you abit hun :hugs: I also have a terrible af this month cramps,heavy,clots...urgh! Horrible
Well just going to sit down have a :coffee: and chill then I have a pile of washing to get through :laundry: how exciting :dohh:

Took my first clomid before bed last night and already I've had suffered a headache luckily it was in the night and it only effected my sleep a little but I definatly felt the thudding pain oh how I love clomid :growlmad:
Also started taking a multi-vitamin everyday to see if it helps besides I feel so run down with this heavy af.
Set my cbfm to day 3 today as I forgot yesterday so I'm all ready and just waiting now oh the joys!lol x

Jannah how are you hun?


----------



## Jannah K

Hello lovely ladies
I didn't get chance to be on forum due to my crazy schedule....after coming home from work/commute. Been going to gym...coming home shower...cook..watch some TV..and crash....
I just read all posts...sorry to hear about your dog:(...and am sorry about AF arrival...
I will be done period this weekend and than wonder when I will see lh surge since no clomid
I used preseed du to clomid dry cm up
I also take multi vitamins daily
One thing is for dh I used oil instead of pressed and wonder if that's the issue
I have also tried sleeping through after bd but no legs up or pillow...
I also can do every other day due to hubby not perform well under pressure and than it stresses me..we tried smep last time (sperm meet egg plan). 
I also ate pineapple core after ovulation for implantation
But now I just want to take it easy...taking multi vitamins & will see how much we bad once lh surge.. .I have irregular cycles so don't know how long I will be waiting
I missed u girls!!! 
Its soooooo cold!! Wish I could be home & not on train...lol


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo said:


> Phoenix the things us woman have to go through if only men experienced what we went through they would cry :haha:
> Hope your af is easing up on you abit hun :hugs: I also have a terrible af this month cramps,heavy,clots...urgh! Horrible
> Well just going to sit down have a :coffee: and chill then I have a pile of washing to get through :laundry: how exciting :dohh:
> 
> Took my first clomid before bed last night and already I've had suffered a headache luckily it was in the night and it only effected my sleep a little but I definatly felt the thudding pain oh how I love clomid :growlmad:
> Also started taking a multi-vitamin everyday to see if it helps besides I feel so run down with this heavy af.
> Set my cbfm to day 3 today as I forgot yesterday so I'm all ready and just waiting now oh the joys!lol x
> 
> Jannah how are you hun?

Nanninoo I know men lol!! Women's work is never done.
Clomid sounds horrid stuff, you need to TRY and take it easy!!!
I take pre conception multivitamins everyday and evening primrose oil (from AF to positive OPK). The waiting game commences xx

Jannah k we missed you too sweetie.
You busy bee I bet your shattered!!! 

Xx


----------



## Nanninoo

Hi jannah missed you too :hugs:
It's good that you tried most things so you've got everything pritty much covered :thumbup: when you say oil instead of preseed what do you mean?
Well it's cd 3 for me just taken my 2nd clomid tablet before I go to bed as the headaches like to hit me shortly after so I make sure I take them before I go to sleep :sleep: well I'm all set anyway got my preseed, opk's and picked up a pack of cbfm test sticks today :thumbup: just a waiting game now until ovulation.

Thanks Phoenix I do try to take it easy but clomid gives me bad symptoms boo! Wish it would be nice to me lol

What cd are you girls on now? :flower: X


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo said:


> Hi jannah missed you too :hugs:
> It's good that you tried most things so you've got everything pritty much covered :thumbup: when you say oil instead of preseed what do you mean?
> Well it's cd 3 for me just taken my 2nd clomid tablet before I go to bed as the headaches like to hit me shortly after so I make sure I take them before I go to sleep :sleep: well I'm all set anyway got my preseed, opk's and picked up a pack of cbfm test sticks today :thumbup: just a waiting game now until ovulation.
> 
> Thanks Phoenix I do try to take it easy but clomid gives me bad symptoms boo! Wish it would be nice to me lol
> 
> What cd are you girls on now? :flower: X

Day 1 was 20th so if counting days I'm on cd4 today. I really hope this is our month!!!! :baby:


----------



## Jannah K

Cd6 tomorrow
Hubby doesn't like to use pressed on him...I have used baby oil but not sure if that kills sperm...
Soooo cold here!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> Cd6 tomorrow
> Hubby doesn't like to use pressed on him...I have used baby oil but not sure if that kills sperm...
> Soooo cold here!!!!!!!!

Jannah k I probably wouldn't use that it can't be good for your bits. I don't think it kills sperm, why does he not like pre seed? I'd stick to fertility friendly lube as then you know for sure.

I know it's freezing here too :growlmad: I don't like being cold


----------



## Nanninoo

Yes jannah I agree with Phoenix stick to a fertility friendly lube I would say preseed or conceive plus as it's clinically proven. Does your hubby not like the texture of it?
Just read this on the back of my preseed box...

'Balanced to match fertile cervical mucus and studies show that sperm exposed to other lubricants can become damaged, decreasing their ability to fertilise and support normal embryo development.'

x


----------



## Jannah K

I got pre seed today and prenatal vitamins for myself and multi vitamins for hubby too...
Done with period...now wait for ovulation....planning to drink 8 +glasses of water daily too...
How r u girls doing?


----------



## Jannah K

Hubby doesn't like the smell of pre seed and also texture..it gets dry pretty fast too and little sticky....
Do u girls take mucin ex as well?


----------



## Nanninoo

Jannah K said:


> I got pre seed today and prenatal vitamins for myself and multi vitamins for hubby too...
> Done with period...now wait for ovulation....planning to drink 8 +glasses of water daily too...
> How r u girls doing?

Glad you got preseed :thumbup: and your done with af too :happydance: I'm trying to eat healthy and drink more water.
Cd 5 today for me af is very light barely there so think it will be finished by tomorrow hopefully . 
X


----------



## Jannah K

Yay good timing girls!!
I am going to start trying every other night if I can get hold of dh. ..lol


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> Hubby doesn't like the smell of pre seed and also texture..it gets dry pretty fast too and little sticky....
> Do u girls take mucin ex as well?

Hey Ladies,

Preseed does dry quickly I find but I just use loads of it lol!
My AF has pretty much gone and we start every other day from Wed!!! Fingers crossed - GREAT timing xxx


----------



## Nanninoo

Brilliant timing we shall all be in the 2 week wait close together yay!:happydance: Won't feel as long as we're in it together :) I'll start doing my daily opk's from around cd 8 incase I ovulate early due to having a 28 day cycle this month compared to my usual 40+ cycles:dohh:

Sending you both lots and lots of :dust:

x


----------



## Tatemp

So I got a referral to see a gyno :happydance:
Got an appointment for this Wednesday, so hopefully I'll get some answers then.
I'm going to start the BD routine every other day this week, as I'm expecting ovulation to be next Saturday. 
So good luck and :dust: to us all, here's to a positive cycle.


----------



## Nanninoo

Tatemp said:


> So I got a referral to see a gyno :happydance:
> Got an appointment for this Wednesday, so hopefully I'll get some answers then.
> I'm going to start the BD routine every other day this week, as I'm expecting ovulation to be next Saturday.
> So good luck and :dust: to us all, here's to a positive cycle.

Great news :thumbup: good luck with referral hope you get some answers x


----------



## Jannah K

Yay all three of us are going to be in similar cycle
We started bd today in the AM...I rather do at night &sleep through...
Started multi vitamins yday
I used preseed loads of it
Pillow under but didn't do raise legs...too much moving around...always afffraid that in laws can hear us...
I will start opk CD 10...today is CD
What are you all trying diff this cycle?
Good luck. I hope & pray we all get +ve this time


----------



## Jannah K

Today is Cd8..hubby already asking when is ovulation... I dunno as no clomid this cycle..

Anyone taking mucinex? Nanninno u should take it as clomid dries cm

I meant all 4 of us. :)


----------



## Nanninoo

Jannah K said:


> Today is Cd8..hubby already asking when is ovulation... I dunno as no clomid this cycle..
> 
> Anyone taking mucinex? Nanninno u should take it as clomid dries cm
> 
> I meant all 4 of us. :)

Hi Jannah sorry to sound thick but what is mucinex? I use preseed to help with cm as clomid does make me dry. Cd 6 today for me and I nearly missed taking my clomid last night luckily I took it but 4 hours later than I should of :doh: will be taking my last clomid pill tonight and then just a waiting game for ovulation.

Me and oh started back bd'ing today didn't use preseed though as I'm nowhere near ovulation yet due in about a week so will start doing opk's cd8 and so on...hope you lovely ladies are all good :hug: x


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo said:


> Brilliant timing we shall all be in the 2 week wait close together yay!:happydance: Won't feel as long as we're in it together :) I'll start doing my daily opk's from around cd 8 incase I ovulate early due to having a 28 day cycle this month compared to my usual 40+ cycles:dohh:
> 
> Sending you both lots and lots of :dust:
> 
> x

Nanninoo yeah I'll be on day 8 tomorrow so will start testing although we start bding wed as it will be cd 10. I'm out for the next 2 nights so we couldn't anyway. I really hope this month is our month and we will all be together on this!!!

I've given my OH multivitamins this month, but nothing else new.


----------



## Jannah K

Mucin ex. Or robittison....losens mucus hence more cm...
I started mine on multivitamins yesterday and it actually gave him energy....I am taking myself prenatal vitamins...
Thinking to go to gym but will try not to be hardcore...
I think we all ovulate coming weekend;)


----------



## Nanninoo

I'm also due ovulation around the weekend how crazy our cycles are so near and alike! could be a positive sign and we could all be expecting babies together fingers crossed.
I'm taking centrum fruity chewables daily (I have trouble with certain tablets) so when I have multi vits I tend to have the flavoured chew ones.

Cd 7 today I can't believe how quick this cycle is going it only seemed like the other day we were all in our 2 week wait it soon comes round again quickly.

How are you girls? x


----------



## Jannah K

I am doing okay...didn't start opk yet but tom is cd 10...will bd again tomorrow as we bd yesterday....I usually ovulated on clomid on cd14,15,16,17.....so let's see without clomid so lost.....
....as long as we can do every other day I will be happy...


----------



## Jannah K

Hey girls
How r u?
What's new?
Cd10today...


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> Hey girls
> How r u?
> What's new?
> Cd10today...

Hey Jannah k and Nanninoo

as you said Nanninoo I cannot believe we are all so close on timings and that we are backs into it again so quickly!!! Hopefully this is all good signs that mean this month is our month.

So I am cd10 today started OPK yesterday start bding tonight (I've been away for 2 days). No positive OPK. So that at least means I have missed my chances!!! Bd every other day this time starting today and I usually o about day 12 ish I think.
Random question how long after a positive OPK do you carry on bding? Just want to see what other people do 

How are you girls feeling this time round? Xx


----------



## Nanninoo

Hey girls x

Phoenix I usually carry on bd'ing for a couple of days after my possitive opk as they say once you get a possitive opk you usually ovulate between 12-36 hours later so I like to make sure I cover my chances for them sperm to catch that egg!

Jannah I'm cd 9 today and cbfm asked me for my first test stick today and it's result was low which I was expecting as I didn't ovulate til cd 15/16 last cycle so I'll keep doing the tests daily until I get my peak reading.

I'll start bd'ing daily from when I get my first high reading then carry on until 2 days past my peaks. I'm feeling ok at the moment no cramping yet from the clomid x


----------



## Tatemp

I can't believe we are so aligned with each other, maybe we'll get our BFP's together to. I'm CD 11 today, expecting to ovulate on CD 14. My BD plan for this month is CD 10, 12, 14 and 15. I am going to try doing it at night and not get up till the next morning.

I went to the gyno today. Everything seems okay, a good thick lining and a nice ripe egg ready to burst. :happydance: Wish I had one of those machines at home.

Hopefully this is my/our month. :dust:


----------



## Jannah K

great girls!! we are all in it together.. I am cd11 as well today..

I have alot of watery cm and as well as cramps on left & right...I don't know if its because of no clomid....They feel like ovulation cramps...But I got them first month I was on clomid too and didn't ovulate till cd 17....
I wonder if my body is adjusting...

I bded cd8..wanted to do yesterday but DH was tired....It's always so stressful to get DH on same page:(....I will just take it easy and hope I can get to bd 3-4 times around lh surge....:(:(:(


----------



## Jannah K

SMEP plan is bd every other day and than 3 days in a row during lh surge..skip a day and bd again....I only tried it once and it didn't work...

I will just stick with every other day if Iam lucky:(



Phoenix82 said:


> Jannah K said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls
> How r u?
> What's new?
> Cd10today...
> 
> Hey Jannah k and Nanninoo
> 
> as you said Nanninoo I cannot believe we are all so close on timings and that we are backs into it again so quickly!!! Hopefully this is all good signs that mean this month is our month.
> 
> So I am cd10 today started OPK yesterday start bding tonight (I've been away for 2 days). No positive OPK. So that at least means I have missed my chances!!! Bd every other day this time starting today and I usually o about day 12 ish I think.
> Random question how long after a positive OPK do you carry on bding? Just want to see what other people do
> 
> How are you girls feeling this time round? XxClick to expand...


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> SMEP plan is bd every other day and than 3 days in a row during lh surge..skip a day and bd again....I only tried it once and it didn't work...
> 
> I will just stick with every other day if Iam lucky:(
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenix82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jannah K said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls
> How r u?
> What's new?
> Cd10today...
> 
> Hey Jannah k and Nanninoo
> 
> as you said Nanninoo I cannot believe we are all so close on timings and that we are backs into it again so quickly!!! Hopefully this is all good signs that mean this month is our month.
> 
> So I am cd10 today started OPK yesterday start bding tonight (I've been away for 2 days). No positive OPK. So that at least means I have missed my chances!!! Bd every other day this time starting today and I usually o about day 12 ish I think.
> Random question how long after a positive OPK do you carry on bding? Just want to see what other people do
> 
> How are you girls feeling this time round? XxClick to expand...Click to expand...

Nanninoo - thanks for confirming, it's kinda what I thought. I just realised I get a + OPK on day 12 last month which means o could have been 12,13,14 really!

Jannah k - I remember we spoke about the oh performance last cycle, it's hard to get them onside all the time and every other day is enough. I think everyday can be really draining for both parties, especially as I know mine could keep up with that as much as he loves the bd. He'll just about manage every other day while we need to then go back to once a week at most - I sound like we are past it already!!! 7 years in and he has ED which apparently dulls the interest :(

Tatemp yeah I really hope it's our month!! Great news on your appointment now it's just a waiting game for all of us. 

Tonight we start bding and every other day for a few days after + OPK. Baby bump here we come
:dust: :happydance:


----------



## Jannah K

I am really feeling down girls
Hubby has not been able to perform all week. No lh surge yet but I expect it anywhere CD 14-17...plus I have few symptoms suggesting its coming up...wet cm, slight cramps, nausea
I cried last night while he slept peacefully
This is becoming a chore...u know they only perform 10min..it is us going to go through 9mos+labor/delivery... least u can get is cooperation
I spoke to him yesterday when he was driving us to dinner & than during dinner...made him come to bed early...than he just talk about random stuff and when I asked to be..he says I am tired...and slept
I don't know what to do. I feel like I am already out this cycle... now just leaving it on God.
:(:(:(


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> I am really feeling down girls
> Hubby has not been able to perform all week. No lh surge yet but I expect it anywhere CD 14-17...plus I have few symptoms suggesting its coming up...wet cm, slight cramps, nausea
> I cried last night while he slept peacefully
> This is becoming a chore...u know they only perform 10min..it is us going to go through 9mos+labor/delivery... least u can get is cooperation
> I spoke to him yesterday when he was driving us to dinner & than during dinner...made him come to bed early...than he just talk about random stuff and when I asked to be..he says I am tired...and slept
> I don't know what to do. I feel like I am already out this cycle... now just leaving it on God.
> :(:(:([/QUOTE
> 
> Jannah k - awwww big hugs sweetie :hugs:
> Don't be down, there is still time, as long as you get to be before the surge you are good to go. I've got a different opk this month that says as long as you bd before the surge you are more likely to fall.
> 
> So what's the situation with oh? Is he tired really? If so here's what I would do.
> Message him now and say "babe/huni or whatever you call him. I need to let you know how I'm feeling as it's really getting me down. I only have a day or so left to bd to give us the best chance of conceiving this month which means we need to bd today and every other day to catch it.
> Is tha cool" then see what he says.
> 
> That way you are not expecting anything and being disappointed later and he knows where he stands.
> 
> It can still happen Missy!! Xxx:hugs:


----------



## Jannah K

I msgd hubby but I know that I won't get a reply...
Let's see what happens...
Hope u all r having better month than I


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> I msgd hubby but I know that I won't get a reply...
> Let's see what happens...
> Hope u all r having better month than I

Jannah k - why don't you think he'll reply? Surely it's in his interest to discuss it, you both want a baby.
No sign of + OPK yet :(
Is it later if your cycle is longer last month???? No idea xx

Let me know what he says xx


----------



## Jannah K

He wants a baby but he thinks it will just happen!! But if we don't do it at right time..how will it happen?
This has been a struggle for me..even though he understands ovulation etc...
His reply was 'OK'. Will know tonight if he is up for it or not...
I think starting checking opk starting cd10 since your cycle fluctuated last month.
I have wet cm so I think it will be this weekend...on clomid it was always dry....
Cannot wait for bfp tired of working with hubby and my biological clock.....


----------



## Jannah K

Looks like it is not going to happen
Hubby thinks it will happen when I stop timing: (


----------



## Jlss51313

I'm on CD4 and me and hubby are TTC first time and I would like some ttc buddies and some ppl that can help me on the way, love hugs and baby dust to all of you!!


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey sweetie

That just proves men know nothing about the magic of conception!!!!

My oh was exactly the same at the start, I think he genuinly felt like one time and boom I'd be pregnant. Now my oh is getting to understand how complex things are and also that you have to try and hen you will get there.

Let me know if you managed to get him to bd.

I think my cycle is off as it's cd12 and no + OPK yet, I do have a bit of watery cm so looks like things are changing to o, hopefully it's the weekend. We bd yesterday and will again tonight and hopefully Sunday and Tuesday, but with these men who can tell!! 

If all goes to plan we will hopefully have covered it (providing I o around this time and not later) otherwise we'll have to keep going, that'll please the oh NOT!!! 
However we have a busy Sunday so I'm guessing he'll be too tired annoyingly. Funny isn't it, they want a baby but don't understand the impact of "too tired" on the baby making experience and our emotions. Unlike them we cannot just be ok with missing the boat.

Men huh! We need them but wouldn't be easier if they just got it???

We'll get there hun, I understand the performance issues too hun and it makes this all a lot more difficult. :hugs:
Xx


----------



## Jannah K

Aww phoenix what a lovely msg.
Thank you.
I was telling hubby how it is 4 times in a month that I need him to cooperate and why is it tiring....it should be relaxing for them if 15 min each round...they only have 1h to worry about vs our o and 9 mos ..he is like if u keep monitoring it will never happen...I had to wait tillafter sdinner to talk about this...
Anyways I got home cried talk to God ...and slept early... never thought that it will be this difficult to time with him....dunno how girls on birth control pills manage to conceive...
Anyways hubby came to room at 1AM and I guess felt bad to see me down so we need without me asking. I dunno when will I o and I don't know when next bd session will be..& I won't ask no more..... just left it on God now......


----------



## Jannah K

Welcome jlss
Phoenix naninoo tatemp and I am just waiting to o. .I think it will be this weekend for us. 
Good luck!!!


----------



## Jannah K

https://m.wikihow.com/Know-When-You-Are-Ovulating



Jlss51313 said:


> I'm on CD4 and me and hubby are TTC first time and I would like some ttc buddies and some ppl that can help me on the way, love hugs and baby dust to all of you!!


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> Aww phoenix what a lovely msg.
> Thank you.
> I was telling hubby how it is 4 times in a month that I need him to cooperate and why is it tiring....it should be relaxing for them if 15 min each round...they only have 1h to worry about vs our o and 9 mos ..he is like if u keep monitoring it will never happen...I had to wait tillafter sdinner to talk about this...
> Anyways I got home cried talk to God ...and slept early... never thought that it will be this difficult to time with him....dunno how girls on birth control pills manage to conceive...
> Anyways hubby came to room at 1AM and I guess felt bad to see me down so we need without me asking. I dunno when will I o and I don't know when next bd session will be..& I won't ask no more..... just left it on God now......

Jannah k - well I'm glad you got to bd, so if you do o this weekend at least there should be some :spermy: waiting when the egg comes along.

Keep strong, maybe he'll see the error of his ways and make the effort.

Still no + opk for me cd12, ewcm tho - gosh this whole thing is stressful!!
I know even if we catch it we still may not get our bfp :(
Xx


----------



## Nanninoo

Hi girls :hugs: 

not much of an update from me cd 11 today, no possitive opk's yet and still getting low readings on cbfm and no EWCM .:dohh:

Me and oh started bd'ing last night but what a stressful experience it was and I can totally understand how you feel jannah regarding your hubby my OH was tired and falling asleep I was literally nudging him to wake up but he fell asleep so I was totally miffed off about it then he woke up wanting to bd but I was tired by that time and dozing off to sleep myself but I agreed and we ended up having it 2 hours after initially going to bed so it wasnt enjoyable and just stressful then we both fell asleep straight after.

Like you said girls men just don't understand the concept of baby making and stress it can impact, we're the ones that have to do all the 'hard work' (pregnancy for 9 months, have morning sickness, gaining weight, back ache and go through pain of delivering and experience all the emotions) they really do have it easy compared to us woman. Why can't men just co-operate and be more understanding eh? :nope:

Hope hubby is more understanding jannah and you get bd'ing soon :thumbup:

How you all feeling x


----------



## Jannah K

So girls...I got flashing smiley opk cd13...I will have solid tom cd14 like my last clomid cycle....this cycle no clomid & first time flashy:)

Yday bd had pillow under butt 30min..30min legs up...pressed...multivitamins both have been taking....

We bd yesterday....will hope that we bd tomorrow if not tonight....cannot ask hubby will have to be creative about it....otherwise I will have to hear same line again lol....any creative ideas that worked for u girls??

And I think that will be it for me for this month....ideally I would like to bd 3 days in a row ....
So I won't go to gym next few days as apparently during most fertile time..one shoulndnt....
Had I not pushed hubby yesterday I would have missed my fertile window this cycle....!!!!

Nannioo....thanks for sharing...I have gone thru exact same scenario last 4cycles enough that I was tired, cranky, and crying...it's ridiculous!! Can't we get tired??? Clomid will dry ewcm...so use pressed a lot!!!!

It's so nice to vent to someone who understands frustration.....Phoenix.....u should be getting flashy soon....check two times a day on opk....

Xoxoxo


----------



## Jannah K

I hope this valentines day..we all can tell our difficult oh that we are preggo!!!
Phoenix say to yourself u can be preggo..u will be preggo...;)


----------



## Jannah K

I will be cd27 on v day...day before period due!!



Jannah K said:


> I hope this valentines day..we all can tell our difficult oh that we are preggo!!!
> Phoenix say to yourself u can be preggo..u will be preggo...;)


----------



## Nanninoo

Jannah - Yay congrats on the flashy that's great news especially with you not taking Clomid this cycle! Just goes to show your ovaries/eggs are working the way they should be and there's no reason for you not to fall pregnant :)

It would be lovely to get your BFP at valentines i hope you girls do. I won't be testing til around 19th February depending on when I ovulate but I'm on cd11 now and if I ovulate around cd16 this cycle then I'll only be roughly 9dpo on valentines day so too early to test but I'll be excited to hear your results, fingers crossed Cupid sends you a baby :)

I believe in the think positive be positive saying and it will happen girls my sons living proof of that (4 years a little late lol) but I got there in the end! It's all about the timing trying to get them :spermy: to that import egg at the exact crucial time is the stressful part but try sit back and relax :coffee: (when your not bd'ing of course) and as long as you cover all your windows as I like to say opk's, preseed, bd'ing at least every other night, legs in air/pillow under bum routine for at least 30mins after bd'ing so it's giving them :spermy: enough time and help to get where they are supposed to go then there's no reason for you girls not to conceive! It will happen :hugs:


----------



## Tiffnrick

Hey ladies been reading your posts for a while you guys are very supportive it's great to see. 

A little about me currently trying for my first was put on metformin 6 months ago which took me from 1 period a year to a 27 day cycle . Was put on clomid this month and ovulated for the first time since ttc:happydance: currently 2dpo and due for AF February 13th so looks like I'm on same cycle as Jannah .


----------



## Jannah K

Hi TIFF
Welcome to the group!
I seem to just post here and I am in love with my girlies here
We are here if u need us!
I was on clomid 4 months myself....naninoo is on clomid as well.
Let us know how you are doing! We are going to have valentine baby;)


----------



## Jannah K

Nannioo
Regardless of you testing on Feb 19...I hope we all get bfp this month!
U all are in my thoughts & prayers!


----------



## Tiffnrick

I hope we do I remember when staring clomid I was thinking how awesome of a gift to give DH then my cycle ended up being perfect for that, so fingers crossed for all of us . So far clomid was aweful day of O had really bad pains in left ovary , wasn't expecting that , now my boobs are super sore which I heard is normal after O so things seems things are looking good so far


----------



## Tatemp

Hey girls,

So I missed the BD yesterday, cause hubby decided he was to tired and he had a toothache. :growlmad: I have been telling him about the BD days since last week. I know he wants a kid, but he doesn't seem to understand that we only have a small window of opportunity.
We did get the results of his :spermy: test and everything is OK in that department. So let's hope I can get him to BD today.

Having a positive on valentine's day would be the best gift ever. I checked and my period is due on the 12th, so if it hasn't shown up by then I'll be testing on the 14th. :dust:

Tiffnrick welcome to the same cycle group, I've heard that women who hang out together get synchronized cycles, but that it happens through the internet :wacko: Let's just hope this is a sign from above and that this group was just meant to be and that we all will get our BFP's together also.


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> I hope this valentines day..we all can tell our difficult oh that we are preggo!!!
> Phoenix say to yourself u can be preggo..u will be preggo...;)

 Nanninoo I'm with you!! Men have it EASY!
And no +OPK yet either :growlmad:

But still going to keep bding even if we don't as OPK can be temperamental.

Jannah k - yeay!!! That's brill - maybe just tell hubby that you got the green light on opk so if he's ok with it go for the next 2 days and then his work is done lol!! See - where there is a will there is a way. It was fate for you to bd yesterday. Maybe it's a sign. 

My oh is ok this month although we have only just started so he has more time to get grouchy. Every other day for now gutted no OPK - I would also like to do 3 days in a row but oh defo could not manage that. 

You can vent anytime hun that's what we are here for.
OPK I've started testing 2 times a day but if I don't o soon I will be on the same cycle as Nanninoo however as long as we get BFP this month that's ok with me xx

Ok so we will get a BFP this month :hugs:


----------



## Phoenix82

Tiffnrick said:


> Hey ladies been reading your posts for a while you guys are very supportive it's great to see.
> 
> A little about me currently trying for my first was put on metformin 6 months ago which took me from 1 period a year to a 27 day cycle . Was put on clomid this month and ovulated for the first time since ttc:happydance: currently 2dpo and due for AF February 13th so looks like I'm on same cycle as Jannah .

Hey Tiff - welcome, me too on the first baby I really didn't think it would be this hard or take so long.

But still going to keep bding even if we don't as OPK can be temperamental.

These girls are amazing, especially my girlies - they have made a huge difference to me and it's great to know they are here.

If we aren't lucky enough to get our BFPS together I will defo want to keep hearing about what they are up to.

Yeay on your ovulation now to get your BFP - keep us posted xx

Tatemp hey sweetie

Boys!!!! Jannah k and I were discussing this - they only have a week or so of bding each month to get the deed done so really I don't get the issue.
As Nanninoo says we are the ones with the pressure and work load on us. 

That's why women appear to be the stronger sex!

Keep explaining it to him so he gets it and persevere, as you can see by Jannahs post she did and she got her timing spot on. Now for conception and a sticky bean fingers crossed.

We will all get there xxxx


----------



## Nanninoo

Just reading your posts and catching up with you all....

First of all Hi Tiff and welcome like jannah said we both have taken clomid I'm on cycle two taking 50mg days 2-6 and jannah is taking a break from clomid this cycle and by the sounds of it is doing amazingly ovulating naturally :thumbsup:

A little about me Tiff....I'm 26 TTC baby #2, have 1 DS (who I concieved with clomid), I was a lttc took me and OH over 4 years to have our DS and in them 4 years we had two mc's. I am now back TTC our 2nd baby although I'm hoping it won't take another 4 years like my 1st did fingers crossed! 

These girls are great we are good listeners and supportive as we're all I'm the same boat so we help each other along and it's great to chat to these girls :hugs: Good luck with testing Tiff :thumbup:

Phoenix what cd are you now hun? I'm still getting neg opk's :dohh:

Tatemp that's good news about hubby I hope you can get bd'ing today

Jannah me too I hope we all get some luck of Cupid for v day and we get :bfp:


----------



## Tiffnrick

Thanks for the welcome everyone

I'm part of other threads but it seems once those ladies had there group of girls going it was hard to join and be a part of y'all are awesome !!

I love clomid so far since it got me ovulating now just hoping I bd the right times eek just didn't like the after O side effects but as of today there gone which I'm glad cuz there similar to pregnancy symptoms so it woulda made it hard to symptom spot which I'm addicted to

I'm excited to be able to test with all you lovely ladies I think it's fun to be on near same days as others 

Hoping these good vibes get us all bfps February :happydance:


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey Nanninoo

I'm cd12 no sign of o other then ewcm, OPK neg :(

So we are close but we were both late too. This is really worrying me, I do t want to miss the boat. I'm sure I couldn't of ovulated earlier then cd10 could I? 

Any ideas when you think you might o? Xx


----------



## Nanninoo

Tiff I know exactly how you feel clomid isn't the nicest and gives me a hard time I seem to get frequent headaches which is annoying and I also experience cramping and sore breasts so it's hard to tell the difference between pregnancy or not :dohh:
I also know what you mean regarding the big threads many a time I've tried joining in with big group of ladies but seem to feel an 'outsider' unless I joined from the beginning...this group is definatly different it's a good vibe and nice and welcoming :)

Phoenix I think your ovulation is just round the corner hun I don't think you have missed it what's your cycle lengths usually like? What cd did you get a +opk last cycle? Your getting EWCM which is a great sign and they usually say that shows a couple days before ovulation...I have no EWCM but I'm guessing thats down to clomid drying me out so I'm using the preseed to help in that department

I got a +opk last cycle on cd14 I then experienced major cramping cd15 so I'm pritty sure that's when I ovulated the next day so I'm hoping that my ovulation timing will be similar this cycle too we shall see

x


----------



## Tiffnrick

so I do have a question I've seen a lot of people say you usually don't ovulate until 7 days past your last clomid pill well I got positive only 6 days and pretty sure I woulda gotten it only 5 days after because I ovulated right after I got positive , is that normal? Is that to early after clomid ?


----------



## Jannah K

Phoenix & nanino: don't panic. I have gotten +ve opk cd14-17.....u could be off by few days.....if oh is going to cause probs..wait till +ve opk and than start bding so u don't wear them out...
I don't know if I will bd tonight ..guests just left...hubby with his guy friends and I am already in bed....sis in law came with her kids...and hubby cousins came with kids..I felt so lonely....but I know God is watching & will give me my baby soon...
TIFF: clomid gives false +ve opk right after u finish clomid???they say usually u will get +ve opk 6-7 days after last pill...seems like u r okay...
Tatemp...hru?


----------



## Jannah K

I am done for this month girls
Hubby & I bd but he didn't perform..ended up sleeping
I am so tired of this. ..just feel like I am out this cycle
He had time to sit with his friends & family...I did everything to please him from cooking 3meals to serving all guests...
I dunno what to do:(:(
Am I ever gonna have a baby?:(


----------



## Nanninoo

Tiff I would say you did ovulate like Jannah said as long as it wasn't a couple days after your last pill 5-7 days after is perfectly fine I got my +opk 8 days after my last clomid pill last cycle and then I had lots of cramping the next day. You have a very good chance of conceiving.

Jannah :hugs: hun, I'm sorry your oh isn't being very supportive I think all men (well most) are like this mine for sure is too an he can be a pain in the rear I think men just presume 'it will just happen' but it's not that simple unfortunately and we need them to preform on the important days as we only have a small window every month to catch that egg! Sigh!
This is how my OH was like last cycle not performing on the crucial days that I needed him to an going to sleep I was totally miffed off by it and I was upset but I expressed how I felt and he understood how it made me feel so maybe talking and expressing how you feel may help.

Don't lose hope Jannah your defiantly not out yet there's still time! Can you not sit hubby down and express how you feel if they see your are upset they usually listen and understand but not all men are sympathising because they are MEN!

I'm cd 12 today an got my first high reading on cbfm hoping I peak In the coming days. We have been bd'ing every day recently for the past few days x


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo

I really hope so, my cycle was 26/28 usually pretty much like clockwork until last month where I was 5 days late and no brown stuff before AF.
Not sure what that will do to this cycle.

I got my only +OPK last month on cd11 nothing any other month however I drink a lot of water and I know that will affect it, this month I avoid water around test times and bulk up on it when it won't affect it. Eg test at 10am drink until 12 then test at 3pm then drink water again all arvo and evening.
Test this am 2 lines but the neg line dark the test line faint. Oh well maybe it will be a few days out this month, I just don't want to wear oh out especially as it's best to bd before o not after. 

Don't worry I use preseed too - just helps out. 
I really wish I get signs of o like cramps as I literally have no idea!

Jannah k oh sweetie, don't give up hun! You ovulate up to 1.5 days after the surge AND the egg is viable for a bit afterwards too, grab him today instead.
There is still hope!!!!! Don't feel loney hun it WILL happen.

Big hugs :hugs: xxx


----------



## Tatemp

Ooh Jannah K :hugs:, don't count yourself out yet. Technically all it takes is one :spermy:, you did BD once, so if you ovulate on CD 14-16, you still have a chance. 

I BD yesterday, did the pillow under the bum for 30 min and went to sleep immediately afterwards. Still no sign of EWCM though.

I wish there was an o dance I could do to trigger it. The TWW is torturous, but the waiting to ovulate period is just plain stressful. I do envy those who get pregnant without even trying.


----------



## Phoenix82

Tatemp I did too but I'm not convinced the pillow/legs in the air makes a huge difference. I know 15 mins just helps as that's what they recommend for insemination patients but any longer then that I'm not sure. That said I bd on wed and did the pillow thing for 30 mins then straight to sleep, then last night I stayed like it for 40 mins then laid on the sofa for the evening.

I only noticed ewcm last cycle but some people can only notice it by physically checked if you get my drift.

I wish I could make o happen soon even if the OPK doesn't pick it up!! HATE waiting for these things!!!!!

I too wish it would just happen without trying.

Hopefully this is our month xx


----------



## Jannah K

Hi all
I am so down that I don't want to do anything.
Hubby left for work wanted me to give breakfast & start car but I pretended I am sleeping. They are so good in pretending they are okay.
He spend an hr with his guys and did hookah pipe. He came to room wanted massage and sleep. Why does it have to be about them?
Shouldn't we feel relax around o?
Isn't 2ww stressful enough? Isn't waiting for o stressful?
He is so okay playing with sil kids... never says to me about wisibg for kids....how can it just happen? This is every month pattern. I am tired of telling him...if he wants baby he needs to make some effort or is it just used to having a mom and wife who doesn't even let him sneeze..
I am just not going to ask him no more. If he wants to tonight all good otherwise I am done begging him...I just dunno how so many girls magically get preggo???!! I feel like 2.5 years I didn't get preggi is not because of me...it was more because of his performance & unable to time....
I am having ovulation cramps as we speak going to have Reggie release by tom I think....have to check opk if smiley face solid...
Dunno what to pretend in front of hubbt...am I okay with his treatment? Or am I upset?
If I am not OK than I will have to talk which will go against me and time. If I stat silent, guilt may kick in at him tonight....I just don't want beg him no more so I chose the silence route...
Love u girls
If I didn't have u...wouldn't know what u will do. Cannot share with family such private stuff.....


----------



## Jannah K

Update
Just tested still flashy opk. I should get solid by this afternoon..I usually have day & half flashy.....
Only time we bd was Thursday...if I could squeeze in tonight or tomAM..I should have higher chances..
Not going to complain to hubby coz than ego will kick in..I will be told I got attitude....have to really bite my tongue because I really think he was unfair...


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> Hi all
> I am so down that I don't want to do anything.
> Hubby left for work wanted me to give breakfast & start car but I pretended I am sleeping. They are so good in pretending they are okay.
> He spend an hr with his guys and did hookah pipe. He came to room wanted massage and sleep. Why does it have to be about them?
> Shouldn't we feel relax around o?
> Isn't 2ww stressful enough? Isn't waiting for o stressful?
> He is so okay playing with sil kids... never says to me about wisibg for kids....how can it just happen? This is every month pattern. I am tired of telling him...if he wants baby he needs to make some effort or is it just used to having a mom and wife who doesn't even let him sneeze..
> I am just not going to ask him no more. If he wants to tonight all good otherwise I am done begging him...I just dunno how so many girls magically get preggo???!! I feel like 2.5 years I didn't get preggi is not because of me...it was more because of his performance & unable to time....
> I am having ovulation cramps as we speak going to have Reggie release by tom I think....have to check opk if smiley face solid...
> Dunno what to pretend in front of hubbt...am I okay with his treatment? Or am I upset?
> If I am not OK than I will have to talk which will go against me and time. If I stat silent, guilt may kick in at him tonight....I just don't want beg him no more so I chose the silence route...
> Love u girls
> If I didn't have u...wouldn't know what u will do. Cannot share with family such private stuff.....

Oh sweetie :hugs:

He's a bit cheeky isn't it? Massage!!!! I'd have slapped him!!
You need to be considered it should be a mutual relaxation especially ttc.

He needs to understand the process it takes to get preggo so he understands the impact of his actions or lack of them when it comes to bding! Most men don't like to talk about baby's even if they want them so don't worry about that bit. Surely you wouldn't be trying for a baby if you both didn't want one.
2.5 years of this? Have you been to a doctor together to discuss things? Maybe that will help with his understanding of how it works.

Why don't you not say anything? You have already told him what it means to you the other day. You don't want to nag coz it makes you feel pants.

That's what we are here for hun, I know it's defo something you can't discuss with family they don't need that much info plus it would be embarrassing. My family and friends have no idea that my oh has ED.

Try to relax huni it's not good for you to get stressed ttc (easier said then done, I know). He's being a plonker :hugs:


----------



## Jannah K

Hi all
So today was flashy smiley day2 checked am & Pm..
On clomid I would hardly get flashy...

Spoke to hubby but he was irritated and didn't want to talk about it as he 'was tired ' yet manages to sit downstairs with guys and doing hookah pipe 'to relax'...I am told that he needs massage when he comes to bed..I said only if u bd with me by AM....he said we will see how we both feel....in all honesty, I can never be tired enough to say no to bd...

Hru all?

Thanks Phoenix for your msg...I read it few times through out the day...xoxo


----------



## Nanninoo

Jannah I'm with Phoenix on this one a massage for serious?:growlmad:
How can he feel irritated shouldn't it be the other way round I would be mad if that was my OH jannah he's being totally unfair with you and selfish to expect a 'massage' you should be expecting bd and you certainally shouldn't be asking him over and over again he should be performing knowing it's your fertile time.
Men can be so heartless and selfish at times! :hugs:

Cd 13 for me still high readings on cbfm so far been bd'ing days 10,11,12 and will carry on until I get my peaks I'm feeling a lot less stressed this cycle as I did with my last. I felt like bd'ing became more like a chore last cycle and me and oh we're tired by the end of it all but I'm feeling a lot more relaxed this time around.

Hope you girls are ok


----------



## Jannah K

That's great nannino!!! 
So last night when hubby came to bed asked me why I am sad...I tols him we are not getting younger...everyone got kids and I wanted multiple kids but at our pace we may not...i m like dont bd all month with me but give me the 4 days of the month so we can have a baby...I think he understood...he is like this week was busy & tiring but we can work on it moving forward...I also said to him u chilled with your guys last two nights when u could have bd with me ..and if u were so tired u should have slept lol
In any case, it worked ..we bd this AM...I hope its solid flashy today...we have to remember it takes only one sperm to fertilize...I bd one high fertility and 1 peak today(I hope)...I don't think we can do more this cycle as hubby has diff work schedule next two days...maybe I will squeeze one on Tuesday most likely after o....tonight we will be busy with Superbowl...guests over....
How r u tiff? Phoenix? tatemp?


----------



## Nanninoo

Oh I'm glad he listened to you Jannah that's great news you bd'ed I hope you get your peak today or tomorrow keep us posted


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey Ladies

Jannah k great news that it finally sunk in, I hope you don't think I was too harsh before? Fingers crossed this is your month.

Nanninoo yeay!!! Good news your feeling better this month, hopefully that brings you good things when the results are in :)

Me I'm not getting +OPK yet and started to worry I may have missed it but surely I couldn't have o before day 10? Today is cd14!!!

I'm a tiny bit worried about this as oh has been on form this week bding every other day but it could become a it chore like if my + OPK doesn't happen soon.
I've been period pain cramps today which is random, I wonder what that's about??? 
Not feeling my most optimistic this month oh well xx


----------



## Jannah K

Okay so I just checked and its flashy smiley...really hope solid tonight... too much for this cycle lol
Gluck all..
Phoenix no worries!!


----------



## Nanninoo

Phoenix don't worry Hun I'm sure you will get your +opk soon last cycle I got it on cd14/15 and the cycle I concieved my son I got it on cd 16 so there plenty of time yet and if your getting cramping that's a good sign of ovulating soon.

Jannah I also hope you get your +opk soon!

Good luck ladies x


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey girlies

To add humour to ttc I'm now sporting a diff legs in the air position each time we bd. much to oh amusement, now I'm lying on my sofa eating dinner in the weirdest position to keep things flat lol!!! What we go through

Thanks Nanninoo xx


----------



## Nanninoo

Phoenix82 said:


> Hey girlies
> 
> To add humour to ttc I'm now sporting a diff legs in the air position each time we bd. much to oh amusement, now I'm lying on my sofa eating dinner in the weirdest position to keep things flat lol!!! What we go through
> 
> Thanks Nanninoo xx

:haha: at least there's humour lol x


----------



## Tatemp

Phoenix82 said:


> Hey girlies
> 
> To add humour to ttc I'm now sporting a diff legs in the air position each time we bd. much to oh amusement, now I'm lying on my sofa eating dinner in the weirdest position to keep things flat lol!!! What we go through
> 
> Thanks Nanninoo xx


:haha: I can't even imagine how you managed to eat in such a position. You must be very flexible.


----------



## Phoenix82

Tatemp said:


> Phoenix82 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girlies
> 
> To add humour to ttc I'm now sporting a diff legs in the air position each time we bd. much to oh amusement, now I'm lying on my sofa eating dinner in the weirdest position to keep things flat lol!!! What we go through
> 
> Thanks Nanninoo xx
> 
> 
> :haha: I can't even imagine how you managed to eat in such a position. You must be very flexible.Click to expand...

Or stupid lol xx


----------



## Jannah K

Lol @ phoenix


----------



## Tiffnrick

Hello ladies been busy weekend drove to virginia ( 8 hour drive alone :/ )to see my 16 year old sister give birth to her baby girl ( ugh 16?) she is adorable but worried for her , she has complained the whole time kinda disheartening as I would love the experience and she complained about every movement Mackenzie made ugh if she only knew

As for me I think I'll start testing at 7 dpo just to see when I can get my bfp :) so Wednesday is test day 

No symptoms so far at basically 5dpo but what I'm guessing clomid symptoms sore nipples and occasional abdominal cramps maybe 3 today lasting a few seconds so not much I can go on


----------



## Tiffnrick

And Phoenix totally not stupid as day before O I had legs in the air and DH wanted to show me something stupid about cars in bedroom told him I couldn't get up so what does he do ... Grab my ankles lift up and drag me to bedroom ohh what a thoughtful hubby :dohh:


----------



## Phoenix82

Tiffnrick said:


> And Phoenix totally not stupid as day before O I had legs in the air and DH wanted to show me something stupid about cars in bedroom told him I couldn't get up so what does he do ... Grab my ankles lift up and drag me to bedroom ohh what a thoughtful hubby :dohh:

Brilliant!! Yeah my oh dragged me by ankles to the head board for extra support, I looked like tag doll!!!

Ok so advice needed please girlies

I am cd15 no + opk yet but I had a lot of ewcm 2/3 days in a row, I've had cramps for 2 days. I am currently taking evening primrose oil to help cm quality and conception but you aren't meant to take it once you have o as it can cause early contractions and loss. However as I do know if I have yet as no + opk I'm not sure if I should keep taking it? Thoughts please? Xx


----------



## Jannah K

Since u r so close to o, I will stop taking it phoenix.

Phoenix & TIFF: good job!!

As for me, day 4 of flashy face...worrying me as we cannot squeeze more bd if I don't get solid smile tonight...plus I am out of tests too!! Anyone with 4 day of flashy smily?
What is update on u nanninoo?
I think we all sync in cycle now....lol


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> Since u r so close to o, I will stop taking it phoenix.
> 
> Phoenix & TIFF: good job!!
> 
> As for me, day 4 of flashy face...worrying me as we cannot squeeze more bd if I don't get solid smile tonight...plus I am out of tests too!! Anyone with 4 day of flashy smily?
> What is update on u nanninoo?
> I think we all sync in cycle now....lol

Thanks hun, I will.
Flashy smiley is that like it's coming or it's the surge?
I use the line tests so I'm not familiar. 

I think we are!! The oh said he hopes I get a +opk soon as he shattered!!!
Brilliant! I want one too so I know I have xx


----------



## Jannah K

Flashy smily equals high fertility...high estrogen...
Solid smiley equals low estrogen...high lh..trigger egg release
Usually ppl have 2 day high fertility and 2 day low fertility as u get older...window shortens
How long do u stay on bed for after be? I had legs up 30min..straight 30min but than had to get up..ended up using restroom too...this was yday...I hope I didn't screw up lol


----------



## Jannah K

Sorry
Solid smiley equals peak fertility high estrogen high lh...egg release
I didn't have lh surge yet
On clomid I would get flashy...6-24h get solid...


----------



## Nanninoo

Phoenix I would stop taking it now aswell like jannah said you are so close to ovulation...

Jannah I don't use the flashy either I use the cheap line opk ones I get packs of 30 from eBay for like a couple of pounds and they have always worked best for me especially as I'm a pos addict and I would waste way to much money buying them flashy ones if I did but I also use the cbfm and them sticks are expensive but I like them as they are accurate on telling me my low,highs and peak days.

Phoenix and jannah I think you both are very close to ovulation and them eggs will be releasing soon so good luck!

Tiff good luck with testing but be careful by the results they may be false readings if your testing at 7dpo as when I conceived my son I got negative hpt and frer from 8dpo up until 11dpo, I then got my possitive pregnancy result 12dpo (I was shocked as I thought I wasn't pregnant) I now wait to test until the day my period is due.

I'm cd 14 today cbfm still on high not peaked yet and opk still negitive although line is slowly getting abit darker so hopefully I peak tomorrow or the next day

So far this cycle my cbfm readings have been cd 9,10,11 - low cd 12,13,14 -high just waiting for my peak now x


----------



## Jannah K

so we all are at ur high readings waiting for peak...sync over forum lol

i am hoping to hve solid tonight to avoid stressing over bd again....this cycle has already drained me out...still got 2ww...lol


----------



## Jannah K

looks like your flashy was 12, 13,14...high readings...i guess my day 4 of high reading isnt abnormal..lol

its just that on clomid i never had high readings more than a day!...and cramps=peak for me on clomid...this cycle even when cramping its high not peak yet....it's difficult to tell on digi if lines getting darker but it used to be difficult matching line colors to predict peak timing....i guess i will buy some more tonight to confirm i infact ovulate and try to squeeze in one more bd in a day...





Nanninoo said:


> Phoenix I would stop taking it now aswell like jannah said you are so close to ovulation...
> 
> Jannah I don't use the flashy either I use the cheap line opk ones I get packs of 30 from eBay for like a couple of pounds and they have always worked best for me especially as I'm a pos addict and I would waste way to much money buying them flashy ones if I did but I also use the cbfm and them sticks are expensive but I like them as they are accurate on telling me my low,highs and peak days.
> 
> Phoenix and jannah I think you both are very close to ovulation and them eggs will be releasing soon so good luck!
> 
> Tiff good luck with testing but be careful by the results they may be false readings if your testing at 7dpo as when I conceived my son I got negative hpt and frer from 8dpo up until 11dpo, I then got my possitive pregnancy result 12dpo (I was shocked as I thought I wasn't pregnant) I now wait to test until the day my period is due.
> 
> I'm cd 14 today cbfm still on high not peaked yet and opk still negitive although line is slowly getting abit darker so hopefully I peak tomorrow or the next day
> 
> So far this cycle my cbfm readings have been cd 9,10,11 - low cd 12,13,14 -high just waiting for my peak now x


----------



## Nanninoo

Jannah K said:


> so we all are at ur high readings waiting for peak...sync over forum lol
> 
> i am hoping to hve solid tonight to avoid stressing over bd again....this cycle has already drained me out...still got 2ww...lol

Ahh i forgot about the dreaded 2WW....bummer lol! X


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey Ladies

Well still no positive OPK, I was getting 2 lines, the one that needed to be dark wasn't so that's neg but now I only have one line and still no positive - if I've already o I hope we've caught it or if not that it happens ASAP!!! I did read some people only get what I have when they o but I'm lost - stupid OPK.

I can't believe we are all so close.

Jannah I kept my legs in the air for 45 mins then moved downstairs to then put legs up again while waiting for dinner. Then I laid on the sofa in an odd position until I couldn't hold my pee anymore. I think it worked out to 2.5 hours before peeing. I don't think you'd mess up your chances getting up hun as they only recommend to IVF patients 15 mins. Thx for explaining your readings I totally didn't get it.

2ww arghhhh I'd forgotten about that, this has been too stressful although that said I'm so worried I haven't/won't ovulate I don't think I will get pregnant this month so the 2ww won't faze me this month - I'll be gutted though xx


----------



## Jannah K

so i have had cramps on/off today...i wonder if I am making up symptoms now lol....I am thinking to get home & check opk...
I dont want 2ww...hope we can all get bfp in the first week LOL


----------



## Jannah K

were u opk twice a day?

from 2 lines to 1...i think u ovulated already...
i had black face on thursday..starting friday flashy face...until i dont get solid i know i won't ovulate...than it goes back to blank face....so same concept for lines....2 lines vs 1 line...but the 2 lines have to be same strength in order to have +ve opk... i think u r fine...u have bd enough...and i think your timing was great....
i think u need to think +ve now to get the happy eggie & sperm meet...so u can get bfp:)

i wish i can squeeze in one more day of bd...don't know how!!!!!

Take care!


I can't believe we are all so close.

Jannah I kept my legs in the air for 45 mins then moved downstairs to then put legs up again while waiting for dinner. Then I laid on the sofa in an odd position until I couldn't hold my pee anymore. I think it worked out to 2.5 hours before peeing. I don't think you'd mess up your chances getting up hun as they only recommend to IVF patients 15 mins. Thx for explaining your readings I totally didn't get it.

2ww arghhhh I'd forgotten about that, this has been too stressful although that said I'm so worried I haven't/won't ovulate I don't think I will get pregnant this month so the 2ww won't faze me this month - I'll be gutted though xx[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tatemp

We sure stick together in everything. 
I use temp rise to confirm o and it hasn't happened yet. I have never gone this long without a temp rise, except once but that cycle my temps were all over the place and no ovulation was detected. I'm a bit worried, but the gyno said there was an egg ready to be released. Maybe I missed it? Can an egg grow and then die? :shrug:

I hope I get a temp rise tomorrow, otherwise I think I need to count myself out for this month. :nope:

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for all of us.


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> were u opk twice a day?
> 
> from 2 lines to 1...i think u ovulated already...
> i had black face on thursday..starting friday flashy face...until i dont get solid i know i won't ovulate...than it goes back to blank face....so same concept for lines....2 lines vs 1 line...but the 2 lines have to be same strength in order to have +ve opk... i think u r fine...u have bd enough...and i think your timing was great....
> i think u need to think +ve now to get the happy eggie & sperm meet...so u can get bfp:)
> 
> i wish i can squeeze in one more day of bd...don't know how!!!!!
> 
> Take care!
> 
> Hey Jannah
> 
> I didn't get a darker test line at all but some of the things I've read suggest that 2 lines might be the closest to a + some people get. Don't know why!!! I hope I have and caught it but what can I do?? We'll just have to keep bding until we can't be o - not sure when that is???
> 
> I thought the same as you 1 vs 2 must mean something.
> 
> I need this BFP this month oh and I have been talking about it more and his Dad has started talking about what he wants to buy for us out of the tons of stuff we'll need!!!!
> 
> Fingers crossed for us all.
> Btw I won't be testing until AF is due and doesn't show especially after last cycle bring a week late xx


----------



## Phoenix82

Tatemp said:


> We sure stick together in everything.
> I use temp rise to confirm o and it hasn't happened yet. I have never gone this long without a temp rise, except once but that cycle my temps were all over the place and no ovulation was detected. I'm a bit worried, but the gyno said there was an egg ready to be released. Maybe I missed it? Can an egg grow and then die? :shrug:
> 
> I hope I get a temp rise tomorrow, otherwise I think I need to count myself out for this month. :nope:
> 
> I'm keeping my fingers crossed for all of us.

Hey sweetie

I know I'm with you I have no idea if I have but it didn't show properly on OPK or if I still will o. All we can do is keep bding and hope. Then wait and see if the witch arrives!!!

I'm not sure about the egg thing I've never heard of that before plus if they've checked and it's ready maybe the surge has gone undetected ?
Big hugs xxx


----------



## Jannah K

Good article
https://www.justmommies.com/articles/ovulation.shtml


----------



## Nanninoo

Phoenix these are my opk's from last cycle...

These were cd 14 and 15 of last cycle the first two were two different brands of opk's taken at night time as you can see I got a darkish second line and a light one even though they were taken together so was very confused as one looked like a + and the other looked - :wacko:
The last two were taking with the same brand of opk at the same time in the morning of cd 15 and as you can see there is a difference in colour even though they were used at the same time with the same urine....
So I'm guessing you properly did ovulate already if you have gone from 2 lines to 1 and I wouldn't take much notice of the colour intensity as all opk's are different x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo said:


> Phoenix these are my opk's from last cycle...
> 
> These were cd 14 and 15 of last cycle the first two were two different brands of opk's taken at night time as you can see I got a darkish second line and a light one even though they were taken together so was very confused as one looked like a + and the other looked - :wacko:
> The last two were taking with the same brand of opk at the same time in the morning of cd 15 and as you can see there is a difference in colour even though they were used at the same time with the same urine....
> So I'm guessing you properly did ovulate already if you have gone from 2 lines to 1 and I wouldn't take much notice of the colour intensity as all opk's are different x

Hey ladies

Jannah which article was it sweetie, this link took me to a page but I couldn't see anything re ovulation (it is early am so might be me)!!

Nanninoo this image is a great help that's sweetie.
My sticks we're showing like 3&4 so I assumed I hadn't o yet but based on this I probably have, I just hope we caught it!!!
I think we will bd tonight and again just just to be sure then stop (I'll keep OPK testing for these days too just in case I do o later and haven't yet) I bet the oh is looking forward to a break.

How is everyone else feeling? Xx


----------



## Jannah K

I will send link again at later time
I wasn't able to opk again as out of them but managed to bd again..
I read estrogen is released by maturing egg.. hence flashy face or high reading....when there is enough estrogen it cross talks with FSH (follicle stimulating hormore) which result in increasing levels of lh...lh induction makes follicle rupture hence egg release
I assume I will have solid by tom...don't want to buy more opks...regardless we are done with bd this cycle....I would make Thursday dpo1
Do u girls feel when u ovulate? Which tube? I have pinching in both right & left for few days now....


----------



## Jannah K

https://www.justmommies.com/articles/ovulation.shtml

Try again phoenix!


----------



## Nanninoo

Great link jannah! Very helpful and understanding

Phoenix I would say you ovulated hun if that's how yours looked! I have never got a a +opk that's as dark as the control line or darker mine have always been a little lighter than control line and I've always ovulated with them readings I think all opk's can be different as you can see by my pic they gave me all different readings which was very bazaar as i used them with the same pee! Lol

Cd 15 today cbfm still not peaked yet just highl :( and -opk's :dohh: getting a little fed up now but I'm hoping I get a + and peak soon

Out of curiosity have any of you girls got facebook? x


----------



## Jannah K

I dunno either if I ovulated but since I didn't check last night or AM...I feel like I could have missed my solid smiley....I will try to test at work lol....cd17 for me today....
I don't have Facebook just linked in.....
Hru all?


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo said:


> Great link jannah! Very helpful and understanding
> 
> Phoenix I would say you ovulated hun if that's how yours looked! I have never got a a +opk that's as dark as the control line or darker mine have always been a little lighter than control line and I've always ovulated with them readings I think all opk's can be different as you can see by my pic they gave me all different readings which was very bazaar as i used them with the same pee! Lol
> 
> Out of curiosity have any of you girls got facebook? x



Jannah - hey hun thank you for the link - very useful xx

Nanninoo I agree I might just bd one more time then stop. That means we would have bd every other day around the right time although that only equates to 4 times, it doesn't seem enough???

I'm not sure which day I should count as o???
Annoying!! So confused!!

I keep looking at baby things - it's driving me mad!!!

Oh sweetie, I'm not surprised your getting fed up!! What's the Leweyes you've o in the past? 
Big hugs xx

Yeah I'm on fb for my sins!! Xx


----------



## Nanninoo

Phoenix I never usually ovulated before I was on clomid and my cycles used to be crazy long 45+ days so I've only been back on clomid last cycle so that's the only time I know I ovulated and kept track as I had a poss opk the night of cd 14 & morning of cd 15 I then had major cramping on the evening of cd 15 so I'm guessing that's when I maybe ovulated? This cycle I haven't got a poss opk yet just 4 days of high readings from cbfm and today's cd 15 me and oh have been bd'ing everyday the poor thing is tired lol and I'm getting a lil fed up waiting for my peak and poss opk to arrive I promised oh we would be done dd'ing by the end of the week if I ovulate soon x


----------



## Tiffnrick

Nanni , I have read a ton of threads were girls on clomid would O on cd 13 or 14 but a couple cycles didn't recieve a positive until cd18 or 19 so maybe that's what's happening as clomid is known to extend cycles by a couple days


----------



## Nanninoo

Thanks Tiff I do hope so..
Have you had any symptoms yet? I see by your ticker your 6dpo I envy you lol you only have a week left of the 2ww I haven't even ovulated let alone in my 2ww...sigh

How's it going girls x


----------



## Tiffnrick

No symptoms so far that I can indicate for pregnancy , I am peeing all the time , nipples still sore and tmi huge there usually small lol DH noticed not me and have back pain but I'm pretty sure that's either clomid or progresterone , I think I'll test fri or sat 9dpo or 10 dpo , this is my first time so I'm super antsy


----------



## Jannah K

TIFF: good luck!!! 
Naninok: on clomid cycle 1 I ovulated cd17 but by my 3rd cycle...I was at cd14....your window is pretty much now....I think u will be fine by end of this week
I don't know what to call 1dpo either this cycle phoenix... I didn't check opk since yesterday morning.... dunno if it was +ve yet...
Tatemp: did temp charting confirmed ovulation?


----------



## Tatemp

:happydance: I've had a temp rise today, I need three high temp consecutive days for o to be confirmed. So two more days to go.

Nice article Jannah K, it's good to know what exactly happens in our bodies. I just wish I could make my skin see through at will, so I can see what's going on.

Nanninoo, Phoenix82 and Jannah K hope you get your +'s and solids soon, If the high readings disappear maybe you just missed it and have o'd somewhere in between? 

My male colleague who just had a baby last year, said the first difference he noticed on his wife were that here boobs got bigger. :haha:


----------



## Tatemp

Ooh and Nanninoo, I have facebook too

Happy tenth facebook year :flower:

I must say I have a love hate relationship with facebook


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey Ladies

So cd16 for me I'm guessing I did o, think I'll take cd14/15 as o as I had 2 days of faint 2 lines cd12/13 and my pink pad has o cd15 - I have AF due 14th/15th but my app has it 17th so not sure if I'll test on valentines day or wait and see as I was a week late last month. Not hopeful this month but hey ho!!

Nanninoo I'm not surprised oh is getting fed up, it can be a chore all the time. If my oh didn't have ed I'd expect everyday too but as he can't it's not possible. You'll get your surge keep testing maybe it will be a tad later.

TIFF good luck for a BFP
Jannah and Tatemp fingers crossed for o soon xxx


----------



## Nanninoo

Thanks girls you cheered me up I hope I ovulate soon fingers crossed! :hugs:
Good luck tiff your symptoms sound promising also jannah and Phoenix I hope you caught that eggy as I'm sure you both ovulated! :thumbup:
Tatemp good news about the temp rise and happy 10 year lol I do too have a love/hate relationship with fb :haha:
X


----------



## Jannah K

I just got home with new ovulation kit...see only one line...so I guess I had my lh surge last night...will never know...couldn't get the smiley one too pricey!!
I didn't feel any cramps this time...I guess coz no clomid
Good luck all


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> I just got home with new ovulation kit...see only one line...so I guess I had my lh surge last night...will never know...couldn't get the smiley one too pricey!!
> I didn't feel any cramps this time...I guess coz no clomid
> Good luck all

Jannah sounds like you have - 2ww it is then!!
Although this month I think I'll get AF so I don't have my hopes up, probably for the best.

Fingers crossed for you x
Girlies keep me posted on o xxx


----------



## Jannah K

Hey girLs
I am so tired since yesterday...went to work today but snow storm was bad....ended up coming home as trains were delayed ....
Hru all doing?


----------



## Tiffnrick

Jannah , yea for the 2ww glad you can join

As for me no symptoms for 7dpo but did have a very strange dream that I remember everything and felt so real ( I was Miley Cyrus's sister) yea don't know how that came about weird brain .

Also we had the same ice storm we got 6 inches of snow the ice then snow , good thing I currently don't work :)


----------



## Tatemp

Lol Tiffnrick that must've been a very weird dream.

I had second day temp rise today, so tomorrow o should be confirmed. 
I haven't been feeling well these days, like I'm getting the flu. I really hope not.


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey girlies

Oh no that's not good having weather like that!!!


They say you are move susceptible to bugs and illness around ovulation as your resistance to bugs reduces to allow you to conceive and so your body doesn't reject the baby, whether your pregnant or not. Most women are more likely to get sick at that time.

I'm feeling meh today not really bothered which isn't like me!!!


----------



## Jannah K

Hope u all are well
I slept all day as not feeling well"got lower back ache, lower tummy cramps...anything I eat gives me cramps & wanting to use washroom..legs hurting...
Not sure what's going on....got no energy to commute tom and go to work...
What are u all upto


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> Hope u all are well
> I slept all day as not feeling well"got lower back ache, lower tummy cramps...anything I eat gives me cramps & wanting to use washroom..legs hurting...
> Not sure what's going on....got no energy to commute tom and go to work...
> What are u all upto

Jannah poor you!!! That's not good or is it? I'm not sure if that could be BFP symptoms or you've caught a bug :( why it is so hard to tell??

If you feel that low don't travel your mission to work it won't make you better or help you.

So I'm using today as 4dpo as im not entirely sure when o was but the 2 days before that I had 2 lines on my OPK. Every other time I've only had one, also on the 2 days my OPK had 2 lines I grew massive chin spots not pimples but painful bumps but after 2 days they started to go. I have read they can be due to the hormone surge and I had them last month around the same time. (This is new in the last 2 months) and I had the cramping.

I'm cd18 - I have no symptoms apart from being v bloated but that can be caused by o anyway.
Xx


----------



## Nanninoo

Hey girls not really much of an update from me but thought I'd post anyway to keep you filled in...
Cd 17 today for me still not peaked :nope: but I'm not letting it bother me otherwise it will get me down so trying not to think about it to much and let nature take it's course but on the plus side though opk's are getting darker bit by bit since yesterday and the cbfm test sticks are getting darker on the second control line as well so I'm hoping I get my surge soon I'm taking opk's 3 times a day incase I miss my surge & just to be safe....
Hope your all ok x


----------



## Nanninoo

Update!
Think I'm having my surge and finally have a +opk here's today's tests at cd17 the darkest one having just done is at 3pm. What do you girls think? But I only got a high reading on cbfm this morning so I'm presuming (and hoping) that my cbfm will show peak tomorrow as my surge is happening now and that it didn't pick it up this morning hence no peak? What you reckon? X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Tatemp

There is definitely a solid second line there, so hopefully you'll get a peak tomorrow. I'm not really sure how it works, so I can't say.


I got my third temp high today, but it was lower than the previous two days. I got woken up around 3.30 am by heavy cramps and I took my temp then, which is earlier than usual. Not really sure what to make of the cramps. My app put me at 3DPO today, so it's too early for implantation and too late for ovulation. I hope it wasn't my body rejecting it.


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo said:


> Update!
> Think I'm having my surge and finally have a +opk here's today's tests at cd17 the darkest one having just done is at 3pm. What do you girls think? But I only got a high reading on cbfm this morning so I'm presuming (and hoping) that my cbfm will show peak tomorrow as my surge is happening now and that it didn't pick it up this morning hence no peak? What you reckon? X

Nanninoo I think that's a + even just 2 lines as you said to me is likely to be + yeay!!! :hugs:

Tatemp me too - I have had cramps, slight backache and a headache!!! 4dpo.
I AM NOT symptom checking this month I'm obs ill so that's the cause, if I dare to hope I'll be gutted xxx


----------



## Nanninoo

Thanks girls I hope it peaks tomorrow just for reassurance if anything. Having the odd twinge/cramps hear and there so maybe an ovulation sign? We have been bd'ing every night except weds as oh was totally shattered and we have bd today aswell, will proberly for the next two nights then that's it a break is much needed! Bd'ing for over 7 days is hard work and becomes more like a chore than actual 'love making'
Phoenix I'm with you on that one it's just like me I don't want to symptom spot after ovulation as I don't want to get my hopes just incase as last month I was getting excited and I was pos everyday from 6dpo til 14dpo became obsessed with it and I got totally down about getting all negatives so this month I'm not going to test until around 12-14dpo.
Tatemp I'm sure it's not your body rejecting anything and fingers crossed you caught eggy! X


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo said:


> Thanks girls I hope it peaks tomorrow just for reassurance if anything. Having the odd twinge/cramps hear and there so maybe an ovulation sign? We have been bd'ing every night except weds as oh was totally shattered and we have bd today aswell, will proberly for the next two nights then that's it a break is much needed! Bd'ing for over 7 days is hard work and becomes more like a chore than actual 'love making'
> Phoenix I'm with you on that one it's just like me I don't want to symptom spot after ovulation as I don't want to get my hopes just incase as last month I was getting excited and I was pos everyday from 6dpo til 14dpo became obsessed with it and I got totally down about getting all negatives so this month I'm not going to test until around 12-14dpo.
> Tatemp I'm sure it's not your body rejecting anything and fingers crossed you caught eggy! X

Nanninoo I think you will have it covered!! 
I know symptom spotting is BAD for you and last month I was sure I conceived and the oh and I were gutted with a capital g when I wasn't 

Fingers crossed xx


----------



## Jannah K

No update from me. Still cramping & body ache...
Good luck Naninoo...looks +he


----------



## Phoenix82

:hugs:


----------



## Nanninoo

Cbfm still not peaked and opk's have gone back to negitive :growlmad: god knows what's going on I can't unstand why my cbfm hasn't picked up my surge but opk's have so I don't even know if I ovulated or not? :wacko: x


----------



## Tiffnrick

Hello ladies nothing to new for me , had my 21 day bloods yesterday waiting for the results today! I did wake up last night with a wave a nausea and today still a lil off feeling hope I'm not getting sick I have also had random back pain and legs cramps , not sure what that could be


----------



## Tiffnrick

Also not going to test till Sunday or Monday as they say most commonly implantation occurs 9dpo which is today so I don't wanna see a bfn being so early !


----------



## Nanninoo

Good luck testing TIFF your symptoms definatly sound good! I'm having major cramping today been trying to lie down and rest so I'm guessing I'm ovulating as I got the exact same pain last cycle the day after a +opk and seeing as I got a +opk yesterday and the cramps are there again so going to say I'll be 1dpo as of Saturday then let the 2ww begin! Waiting for oh to finish work to get one last bd in but Im dreading it because I'm so uncomfortable with all this cramping

What dpo are all you girls currently?


----------



## Tatemp

Nannino I think if the opk's turned to negative, then you must have o'd. Plus the amount of days you guys have been bding some of them should have been in your fertile window. 

I'm on DPO 4. I can't help not symptom spotting, my FF app tells me the percentage of pregnant charts who had the same symptom for each DPO. I must say however, I don't really have any symptoms to spot though. Except for a mild headache. 

Maybe I should put all my focus on valentine's day next week and it'll keep my mind off the tww.


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo said:


> Good luck testing TIFF your symptoms definatly sound good! I'm having major cramping today been trying to lie down and rest so I'm guessing I'm ovulating as I got the exact same pain last cycle the day after a +opk and seeing as I got a +opk yesterday and the cramps are there again so going to say I'll be 1dpo as of Saturday then let the 2ww begin! Waiting for oh to finish work to get one last bd in but Im dreading it because I'm so uncomfortable with all this cramping
> 
> What dpo are all you girls currently?

TIFF good luck!!! What did the bloods say?

Nanninoo I bet you are ovulating!!!
I'm 5/6dpo I've got headaches, odd tummy and I'm tired but that doesn't mean anything more then I'm drained :(

Jannah, Tatemp how are you?


----------



## Tiffnrick

They haven't called with them yet, how long should it take to get?


Well I called them instead and it's a 41 so I deff ovulated ( is that to high ? usually I see girls saying there's was in the 20s)


----------



## Phoenix82

Tiffnrick said:


> They haven't called with them yet, how long should it take to get?

I didn't realise they called the same day!! Here it's 3 days!!!


----------



## Tiffnrick

Oh wow what's crazy , I got them done yesterday so it's been 24 hours they said it normally takes a day maybe 2 but 3 days I wonder why


----------



## Phoenix82

Tiffnrick said:


> Oh wow what's crazy , I got them done yesterday so it's been 24 hours they said it normally takes a day maybe 2 but 3 days I wonder why

Time wasting in my opinion


----------



## Nanninoo

TIFF I got my bloods done last cycle and the next day I got my results which were 35 and my consultant said to me anything over 30 they like to see to indicate ovulation so 41 is a great result for you

Phoenix I'm not even in my dpo yet....looks like I'm late catching up with you all this month I still have my 2ww to go yet sigh!

Had a lot of major cramping this afternoon and tonight it's so bad it actually reminded me of contractions the cramps are really intense but i had the exact same intense cramping last cycle with the clomid this is another reason why I dislike clomid so much if it's not the headaches and migraines it's the cramping :( x


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo said:


> TIFF I got my bloods done last cycle and the next day I got my results which were 35 and my consultant said to me anything over 30 they like to see to indicate ovulation so 41 is a great result for you
> 
> Phoenix I'm not even in my dpo yet....looks like I'm late catching up with you all this month I still have my 2ww to go yet sigh!
> 
> Had a lot of major cramping this afternoon and tonight it's so bad it actually reminded me of contractions the cramps are really intense but i had the exact same intense cramping last cycle with the clomid this is another reason why I dislike clomid so much if it's not the headaches and migraines it's the cramping :( x

Nanninoo I'm not 100% convinced if I did O or not, signs are there but no guarantee. Don't worry I'll still be here with you.
I won't be testing until my AF is due and I make 26/27 the 14/th feb but my app shows AF due on 17th so I'll wait until the. Before I test xx


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey ladies 

How are you doing?

Update from me: I'm cd20 assuming 6dpo ish.
I've had an annoying headache on and off for 3 days now and 2 days ago I had low tummy cramps which were really annoying. Yesterday after peeing I got some brown cm when I wiped (sorry if tmi) has anyone had these things after ovulation before?

I'm not thinking these are BFP related just curious if anyone else has these within a week of o?


----------



## Nanninoo

Phoenix82 said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> How are you doing?
> 
> Update from me: I'm cd20 assuming 6dpo ish.
> I've had an annoying headache on and off for 3 days now and 2 days ago I had low tummy cramps which were really annoying. Yesterday after peeing I got some brown cm when I wiped (sorry if tmi) has anyone had these things after ovulation before?
> 
> I'm not thinking these are BFP related just curious if anyone else has these within a week of o?

Hey Phoenix I've had a horrible migraine today so feel pritty crap :( in bed trying to sleep it off but it's still lingering several hours later!

My cramps have gone now I'm so thankful because boy they were painful had a rubbish nights sleep aswell due to them. I'm classing today as 1dpo so I'm officially in the 2ww :thumbup: we dtd cd 12,13,14,15,17 & 19 I got my +opk cd17 and had cramping cd18 so I'm guessing I ovulated cd18 :shrug:

When I was pregnant with my DS I had implantation bleeding around a week after ovulation so it could be good sign for you. I've never had it when I'm not pregnant so fingers crossed but some people do spot between periods. They say implantation bleeding usually happens 6-12dpo if that helps?

Hope all you ladies are ok x


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo said:


> Phoenix82 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies
> 
> How are you doing?
> 
> Update from me: I'm cd20 assuming 6dpo ish.
> I've had an annoying headache on and off for 3 days now and 2 days ago I had low tummy cramps which were really annoying. Yesterday after peeing I got some brown cm when I wiped (sorry if tmi) has anyone had these things after ovulation before?
> 
> I'm not thinking these are BFP related just curious if anyone else has these within a week of o?
> 
> Hey Phoenix I've had a horrible migraine today so feel pritty crap :( in bed trying to sleep it off but it's still lingering several hours later!
> 
> My cramps have gone now I'm so thankful because boy they were painful had a rubbish nights sleep aswell due to them. I'm classing today as 1dpo so I'm officially in the 2ww :thumbup: we dtd cd 12,13,14,15,17 & 19 I got my +opk cd17 and had cramping cd18 so I'm guessing I ovulated cd18 :shrug:
> 
> When I was pregnant with my DS I had implantation bleeding around a week after ovulation so it could be good sign for you. I've never had it when I'm not pregnant so fingers crossed but some people do spot between periods. They say implantation bleeding usually happens 6-12dpo if that helps?
> 
> Hope all you ladies are ok xClick to expand...

Nanninoo - sorry to hear that sweetie :hugs:
Migraines, they are horrific!! Is it that nasty Clomid?
Ohh fingers crossed for you this cycle hun.

I'm just thinking it is something to do with o, I don't normally get it but it was one day only so I'm guessing it's a post o spot. I cannot afford to let myself it could be anything else.


----------



## Jannah K

Hey girls
Hope all is well
Phoenix sounds like implantation spotting
I have no symptoms...not even sure how many days I am
Just going to wait two weeks for period before testing


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey Jannah

I think it's o spotting at least that's what I'm telling myself so when I get a bfn I'm not shocked. My body likes to mess with me.

I think the symptoms i get are all post o nothing more.
Most people don't get symptoms until 4-6 weeks from what I can see. :hugs:

Good idea waiting for a AF then testing that's what I am doing too.

How is everyone else today?


----------



## Tiffnrick

Hello everyone bfn today :/ oh we'll still time af still 4 days away only thing I'm experiencing today is peeing a lot and also a few times today I had random shooting pains on left side of breast only happened a few times and lasted only a few seconds , very strange , anyone else have this happen to them?


----------



## Phoenix82

Tiffnrick said:


> Hello everyone bfn today :/ oh we'll still time af still 4 days away only thing I'm experiencing today is peeing a lot and also a few times today I had random shooting pains on left side of breast only happened a few times and lasted only a few seconds , very strange , anyone else have this happen to them?

Hey Tiff

It's still early - wait till AF is due then test, some BFPs don't show early, your in it until AF shows up (or doesn't) fingers crossed!!

I've had random breast ache/pain and stitches in the last 8 months but nothing too bad. Hopefully yours is a good sign.

I've had niggly pains in my tummy for the last 3 days but I'm convinced my tummy is just playing with me and it's nothing more then that - obvs I hope to be wrong but getting a bfn for the last 8 months has defo made me pesemistic xx


----------



## Nanninoo

Hi all not much to update on me but I'm 3dpo my temp has risen in the last two days Sunday it was 97.45f and today it was 97.60f so I will keep charting my temp.
TIFF your not out until af shows so maybe test when af is due
How's everyone else doing? What dpo are you all now?


----------



## Tiffnrick

Hello all ! Hope you had a great weekend ! I got to help DH bleed his brakes ( never volunteer for that lol) only symptoms today are blue veins in my boobs ? And they started hurting today since O my nipples have stayed sore but now my areoles are super sore I've never heard of that anywhere -_-


----------



## Tatemp

Wow Tiff I must say that your symptoms are sounding promising.

I on the other hand have no symptoms at all. I do feel sick sometimes, mostly at nighttime, but I would hardly call being sick a symptom. Plus my temps jojo like they're on a roller coaster.
So I don't have all to high hopes for this month. We'll see.


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey Ladies

Cd22 or assumed 8dpo I think no signs :(
Did have a v upset tum Fri pm and haven't been able to go since (2 days is a long time for me) Soz if tmi
Very emotional but that could just be me lol
Xx


----------



## Jannah K

Hello all
No symptoms for me either.


----------



## Tiffnrick

Started getting AF type cramps , so not feeling to hopeful :/


----------



## Jannah K

When is AF due TIFF?
U r in it till no AF show;)


----------



## Phoenix82

Don't worry girlies - I had a pregnancy when I was 16 I won't go into detail as it wasn't under the nicest circumstances, but I had no symptoms until 12 weeks so no news doesn't mean your not xx


----------



## Tiffnrick

In 3 days AF should be here that's y the cramps have me worried there no hardcore like AF but still there


----------



## Phoenix82

Tiffnrick said:


> In 3 days AF should be here that's y the cramps have me worried there no hardcore like AF but still there

Tiff don't worry hun, some people get them when they are preggo.
Keep everything crossed until AF is due then test, I've read a lot of people with those cramps go on to have no issues if they get a BFP it can be the uterus stretching.

Keep us posted 

Update from me cd23 or 9/10 dpo I think AF due 3 days by cycle dates or 6 by my app. 

How's everyone else today? Xx :hugs:


----------



## Nanninoo

Hi everyone x

Cd 22/dpo 4 for me today and feeling fine. Had another temp spike this morning and basal temp was recording 97.90f hoping it stays high. How are you all


----------



## Phoenix82

I'm feeling really stressy the last 2 weeks so I'm pretty sure I won't get a bfp this month :(
Sadface today


----------



## Nanninoo

Phoenix82 said:


> I'm feeling really stressy the last 2 weeks so I'm pretty sure I won't get a bfp this month :(
> Sadface today

Oh hun why what's making you feel stressed TTC or something else?
I'm not feeling too bad at the moment I'm not even thinking about it too much well trying not to anyway....last month I was so stressed everyday throughout my 2ww I was getting depressed in a way lashing out at oh for no reason I put it down to womanly hormones :dohh: don't think you won't get your BFP you will hun but when is the question as long as we try and time everything right we will get there I hope you feel better soon Phoenix fingers crossed you get your BFP x


----------



## Tatemp

I am CD24/DPO8, I just started to feel some cramps like AF is coming. 
Normally I have 24 day cycles and I start spotting at night on CD 24, but this month I ovulated two days late, which means I should have a 26 day cycle this month.
I get very nervous every time I go to the bathroom. I've been examining the toilet paper (sorry if tmi) like I'm looking for gold. As of right now, I haven't had any spotting or anything. This TWW is driving me crazy.


----------



## Tiffnrick

Tatemp were exactly the same for waiting for AF I'm 2 days away maybe even tomm I usually spot a day before so doing the same as you when using the bathroom and also have tiny cramps -_- hope AF stays away for both of us !


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo said:


> Phoenix82 said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling really stressy the last 2 weeks so I'm pretty sure I won't get a bfp this month :(
> Sadface today
> 
> Oh hun why what's making you feel stressed TTC or something else?
> I'm not feeling too bad at the moment I'm not even thinking about it too much well trying not to anyway....last month I was so stressed everyday throughout my 2ww I was getting depressed in a way lashing out at oh for no reason I put it down to womanly hormones :dohh: don't think you won't get your BFP you will hun but when is the question as long as we try and time everything right we will get there I hope you feel better soon Phoenix fingers crossed you get your BFP xClick to expand...

Hey Nanninoo - ttc isn't affecting me this month as I'm sure I'm not (don't ask me why) we did everything we could. I just feel stressed I'm guessing work and little things are driving me mad lately which will stop us getting a BFP!!!

Also I saw an amazing friend tonight, as soon as I walked into her house she asked if I was pregnant/trying - she said "I just had a feeling you were". This normally wouldn't phase me but she has a sixth sense about things. She guessed me and my fiancé were together as she dreamt it (no one had a clue).
Thx for the support I just need to snap out of it xx


----------



## Jannah K

Hey girls I am doing OK
Feel like I am catching something & having fever.
No other symptoms


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> Hey girls I am doing OK
> Feel like I am catching something & having fever.
> No other symptoms

Hey Jannah

Oh no!!! Maybe that's a good sign?? Fingers crossed. When are you testing?

I'm really struggling at the mo but not ttc more feeling down but also without giving tmi I'm not able to go to the loo on and off. I had a poorly tum, then didn't go for 2 days the didn't go until really late at night the next day but not enough and then today I feel like I need to but I can't :( I never have his problem, I'm a regular kind of girl in that dept. I wonder if it's hormone related - anyone else had this issue in the 2ww?


----------



## Nanninoo

Phoenix82 said:


> Jannah K said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls I am doing OK
> Feel like I am catching something & having fever.
> No other symptoms
> 
> Hey Jannah
> 
> Oh no!!! Maybe that's a good sign?? Fingers crossed. When are you testing?
> 
> I'm really struggling at the mo but not ttc more feeling down but also without giving tmi I'm not able to go to the loo on and off. I had a poorly tum, then didn't go for 2 days the didn't go until really late at night the next day but not enough and then today I feel like I need to but I can't :( I never have his problem, I'm a regular kind of girl in that dept. I wonder if it's hormone related - anyone else had this issue in the 2ww?Click to expand...

Phoenix I had this exact problem when I concieved my son so fingers crossed it's a good sign for you and wow your friend has a sixth scence how cool is that to predict you and your fiancé were together, I love reading stories like that I hope her prediction of pregnancy for you is correct and you get that BFP.

5dpo/cd23 for me today and feeling fine nothing to update on x


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo said:


> Phoenix82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jannah K said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls I am doing OK
> Feel like I am catching something & having fever.
> No other symptoms
> 
> Hey Jannah
> 
> Oh no!!! Maybe that's a good sign?? Fingers crossed. When are you testing?
> 
> I'm really struggling at the mo but not ttc more feeling down but also without giving tmi I'm not able to go to the loo on and off. I had a poorly tum, then didn't go for 2 days the didn't go until really late at night the next day but not enough and then today I feel like I need to but I can't :( I never have his problem, I'm a regular kind of girl in that dept. I wonder if it's hormone related - anyone else had this issue in the 2ww?Click to expand...
> 
> Phoenix I had this exact problem when I concieved my son so fingers crossed it's a good sign for you and wow your friend has a sixth scence how cool is that to predict you and your fiancé were together, I love reading stories like that I hope her prediction of pregnancy for you is correct and you get that BFP.
> 
> 5dpo/cd23 for me today and feeling fine nothing to update on xClick to expand...

Nanninoo omg I hope so :happydance:
Yeah she dreams of random things and quite a few have actually happened, when I told the oh what she'd said he got really excited and said maybe we are!!! 

I'd heard it was something that happened early on but as we said before hun no symptom spotting, so I thought I'd see if people had it just because too.

I might do a test on Friday - when will you test? X


----------



## Nanninoo

Phoenix82 said:


> Nanninoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenix82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jannah K said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls I am doing OK
> Feel like I am catching something & having fever.
> No other symptoms
> 
> Hey Jannah
> 
> Oh no!!! Maybe that's a good sign?? Fingers crossed. When are you testing?
> 
> I'm really struggling at the mo but not ttc more feeling down but also without giving tmi I'm not able to go to the loo on and off. I had a poorly tum, then didn't go for 2 days the didn't go until really late at night the next day but not enough and then today I feel like I need to but I can't :( I never have his problem, I'm a regular kind of girl in that dept. I wonder if it's hormone related - anyone else had this issue in the 2ww?Click to expand...
> 
> Phoenix I had this exact problem when I concieved my son so fingers crossed it's a good sign for you and wow your friend has a sixth scence how cool is that to predict you and your fiancé were together, I love reading stories like that I hope her prediction of pregnancy for you is correct and you get that BFP.
> 
> 5dpo/cd23 for me today and feeling fine nothing to update on xClick to expand...
> 
> Nanninoo omg I hope so :happydance:
> Yeah she dreams of random things and quite a few have actually happened, when I told the oh what she'd said he got really excited and said maybe we are!!!
> 
> I'd heard it was something that happened early on but as we said before hun no symptom spotting, so I thought I'd see if people had it just because too.
> 
> I might do a test on Friday - when will you test? XClick to expand...

Yes hun I remember being 'bunged up' if that's the way to best describe it lol sorry tmi but I felt I needed to go but when I went to the loo nothing was happening I put it down to just constipation in general not thinking i was pregnant then when my period was due it didn't show so I tested and low and behold I was pregnant which was a total shocker as me and the oh weren't really trying but not preventing either as we were both so busy that month and I caught the eggy that way so I always say when you don't think about it the unexpected definatly happens :thumbup:

I'm going to test Monday I'll be around 10dpo/cd28. Good luck with testing x


----------



## Phoenix82

Thanks hun x


----------



## Tatemp

Well I'm back to CD1, AF showed up this morning. 
So it's back to the drawing board for me. :cry:


----------



## Phoenix82

:hugs:


Tatemp said:


> Well I'm back to CD1, AF showed up this morning.
> So it's back to the drawing board for me. :cry:

:hugs:xx


----------



## Tiffnrick

Sorry about the bad news tatemp :/ 

Afm - still no sign of :witch: but FF does say tomorrow she is due but I usually have a 27 day cycle so today should be it, I didn't test today !


----------



## Tiffnrick

Pretty sure I'm out , had a few light spots just now ..... She's around the corner ugly :witch:


----------



## Jannah K

Seems like 2 weeks flying because of you girls
No symptoms my end


----------



## Jannah K

So girls my lower back has been aching two days. I thought it is coz I did a lot of lifting...
I just wiped after using restroom and saw red spotting. Not sure what it means...
My tummy bloated no cramps..


----------



## Nanninoo

Tatemp sorry about af showing I know how you feel it's horrible think possitive it's a new month fresh start again x


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey Tiff and Tatemp - sorry that AF is making an appearance :(

Nanninoo how are you feeling?

Jannah me too achey where the kidneys are/lower back, stitchy feelings and today a bulk of ewcm? I really want it to happen but I'm sure that it isn't.

Yours sound promising tho xx


----------



## Jannah K

I am thinking to test Monday
Not sure when AF is coming due to irregular cycles...


----------



## Tiffnrick

Thanks :/ I started spotting after sex last night then it went away today 15dpo nothing not a spec , I wish it would hurry up already


----------



## Nanninoo

Phoenix82 said:


> Hey Tiff and Tatemp - sorry that AF is making an appearance :(
> 
> Nanninoo how are you feeling?
> 
> Jannah me too achey where the kidneys are/lower back, stitchy feelings and today a bulk of ewcm? I really want it to happen but I'm sure that it isn't.
> 
> Yours sound promising tho xx

I'm ok hun feeling fine no symptoms, had another temp spike this morning and currently 6dpo/cd24


----------



## Phoenix82

TIFF the sex might have caused the spotting - fingers crossed.

Jannah keep us posted

Nanninoo glad your ok xx


----------



## Jannah K

Hello lovely ladies
My lower back ache is still there similar to what phoenix got. I also got upset stomach

Haven't test yet as I don't have high hopes:$


----------



## Jannah K

Nanninoo: how does temp spike work?


----------



## Nanninoo

Jannah K said:


> Nanninoo: how does temp spike work?

Fertilityfriend.com I'm new to it and this is my first month using it but as opk's don't actually guarantee ovulation (which I didn't know) and I thought a positive meant you were ovulating for sure but all it's detecting is the lh surge that usually triggers ovulation but it doesn't mean you will def ovulate as sometimes your body can gear up to ov, create the surge and for some reason not release an egg (stress etc) your body will then try again until an egg is released which is why many women temp along side to confirm ov has taken place.
I've been temping daily every morning as soon as I woke to determine ovulation did take place and then after ovulation you carry on temping and basically as long as your temp stays up until around the time af is due then it's possible signs that conception has taken place and your pregnant as your body temp is warmer in pregnancy but if it dips and keeps falling towards the time your period is expected then that usually confirms your not pregnant. Take a look at there site it's really helpful x


----------



## Jannah K

Thanks nAnninoo
Great explanation!!!


----------



## Jannah K

Who is testing today??


----------



## Phoenix82

Naaa not me I have low tummy ache and pubic bone aches which I think means the witch is coming :(


----------



## Nanninoo

Jannah K said:


> Who is testing today??

Meee....GUILTY! :dohh: caved in as it's valentines day and thought ahh well what the heck plus I've got a bunch of hpt so i tested but obviously it was bfn I'm only 7dpo :haha: I thought I saw a second line well a v v faint one but then I guessed it was prob just an evap as I thought I saw a line last month got my hopes up then witch arrived shortly after I took the test so must of been an evap or my eyes seeing things so I'm going to test Monday morning as originally stated I will be good girl and wait :thumbup: x


----------



## Jannah K

I tested too. It was bfn:(
I have lost track of my cycle but I am in between yours & phoenix cycle....
Phoenix hru feeling? U r in it till AF arrives...


----------



## Phoenix82

I'm ok although the pains in my pubic bone and lower tummy have been horrid today!!!
I don't think I am but I'll test tomorrow to make sure then see what AF does!
I knew you'd cave Nanninoo lol
Jannah fingers crossed for you too xx


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey Girlies

So 12dpo (I think) bfn for me so I'll wait for the witch to arrive as the pains suggest she is coming - thankfully they have stopped now but first time I've had them that bad since I can remember. 

Hope everyone is ok and had a nice valentines day xx


----------



## Jannah K

I am having cramps too...looks like I am out for this month too....


----------



## Nanninoo

Keep possitive girls, still in until af arrives xx


----------



## Phoenix82

Big hugs girlies x


----------



## Jannah K

Hoping miracle happens & we all get bfp soon!!!


----------



## Phoenix82

I know sweetie, I feel like any minute I'll go to the loo and AF will have started :(
It NEEDS to happen soon for all of us xxx

How is everyone feeling today? 

This is my 9th month ttc baby #1 and I'm getting REALLY down about it not happening!!!!!!EVERYONE around me is preggo or trying and I just want it to be my turn - bored of BFNs and AF is an understatement :(


----------



## Tatemp

Hey girls, how is everyone doing. 
I don't have much news, I do have a cold. 
My temps have not dropped after AF arrived, but since I don't have any other symptoms I think it's because of the cold.


----------



## Jannah K

Hello lovelies
I got no update either beside cramps..feel like AF arriving any minute...
Phoenix I know how u feel. I have never gotten bfp myself:(


----------



## Phoenix82

I'm so fed up with it not being my turn and all I want is to be a mum!
Sorry for being moany I'm just struggling to deal with constant no's even though I kinda knew this month wasn't the month.

I just worry I may never get there and maybe I'm not meant to be a mum, I don't think I could take the amount of no's a lot of people have had - I don't think I'm strong enough x


----------



## Jannah K

Phoenix you are in my prayers
U will be a mom! Even if road is rocky...
I feel so lonely without my parents & siblings in States... all sisters older & younger got kids so all busy...would love to have a child....esp I wanted to have multiple kids... doesn't help when around o have to get oh on same page each month....so much as a woman we go through


----------



## Phoenix82

Thanks Jannah that's very kind of you.

I'm in he same boat as you everyone else in my family has kids just not me.
Oh hun i didn't realise your family didn't live in the states!!! That must be REALLY tough on you. Do they know you are trying? Can you talk to them?

It must be so hard getting the oh on the same page every month, I don't get why he isn't prepped knowing it needs to happen. My oh gets tired of it and says it'll be good when we stop. Although he thinks 4 times is enough (every other day) but I just don't know. Maybe I'll get a turkey baster lol!! I cannot believe people do that but it would be a whole lot easier :hugs: xxx


----------



## Nanninoo

Hey girls no update from me either been in bed most of the day since a migraine struck me at lunch time had to call oh who was out to come home quickly to look after our son. I was in so much pain with my migraine I get them really bad blurred vision to the point I can't actually see and go partly blind, slurred speech, and paralysis down half my face that is similar to a stroke it's horrific going to book an appointment in with my doc tomorrow as the pain is so bad I can't function at all and have to lie in bed in darkness for around 7 hours until it finally subsides! I really hope he changes my medication or at the very least refer me to a neurologist for further tests like an MRI :cry:

Hope you girls are ok? :hugs:

Jannah - yes I hope miracles happen for us all fingers crossed for bfp's very soon 

Tatemp - I agree it's possibly your cold that's keeping your temp up I read that can happen if your ill whilst basal temping it can mess it up, hope you feel better soon

Phoenix - it will happen hun but sometimes it just can take abit more time than others unfortunately. I concieved naturally for the first time after 24 months TTC all the bfn's and then 2 yrs later what a shock I finally conceived (that ended in a MMC sadly) but I conceived so I knew it could happen it just took time which was so frustrating then I went another 24 months before I got my next BFP with the help of clomid that time but it happened and look I now have my precious DS after a total of 4 years TTC and 2 losses we got there in the end!! I used to say to myself I would never become a mum it was devastating getting all them bfn's and like yourself all my friends and family members were either pregnant or had children I lost all hope but i finally got there, I'm sure you'll become a mummy soon keep positive xx


----------



## Jannah K

Just found out another family friend having second baby
I don't want to go to family gatherings from oh side as I feel so left out..
My family doesn't know & I can't tell them....
Oh thinks it will just happen ...I dunno...:(


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo said:


> Hey girls no update from me either been in bed most of the day since a migraine struck me at lunch time had to call oh who was out to come home quickly to look after our son. I was in so much pain with my migraine I get them really bad blurred vision to the point I can't actually see and go partly blind, slurred speech, and paralysis down half my face that is similar to a stroke it's horrific going to book an appointment in with my doc tomorrow as the pain is so bad I can't function at all and have to lie in bed in darkness for around 7 hours until it finally subsides! I really hope he changes my medication or at the very least refer me to a neurologist for further tests like an MRI :cry:
> 
> Hope you girls are ok? :hugs:
> 
> Jannah - yes I hope miracles happen for us all fingers crossed for bfp's very soon
> 
> Tatemp - I agree it's possibly your cold that's keeping your temp up I read that can happen if your ill whilst basal temping it can mess it up, hope you feel better soon
> 
> Phoenix - it will happen hun but sometimes it just can take abit more time than others unfortunately. I concieved naturally for the first time after 24 months TTC all the bfn's and then 2 yrs later what a shock I finally conceived (that ended in a MMC sadly) but I conceived so I knew it could happen it just took time which was so frustrating then I went another 24 months before I got my next BFP with the help of clomid that time but it happened and look I now have my precious DS after a total of 4 years TTC and 2 losses we got there in the end!! I used to say to myself I would never become a mum it was devastating getting all them bfn's and like yourself all my friends and family members were either pregnant or had children I lost all hope but i finally got there, I'm sure you'll become a mummy soon keep positive xx

Thanks Naninnoo

So sorry to hear you are feeling horrid!!! You need them to find out heats making them so bad sweetie, it could be meds but you can't go on like that. :hugs:

The witch has arrived today (very slightly) but she's here none the less!
Onto next cycle once she's done argggggghhhhhh
Feeling meh but hey ho at least I can go for a proper lava shell massage now


----------



## Nanninoo

Phoenix sorry to here af has arrived :hugs:
Bfn for me today :(


----------



## Jannah K

Hru feeling nanninoo??
Phoenix I am sorry to hear AF arrival...
I am okay....lower back ache & cramps ongoing...now bloated too...AF coming any min:(


----------



## Phoenix82

Don't worry I'm just frustrated at how long it's taking, I kinda knew it wasn't my month.

Fingers crossed yours isn't tho!! When are you due to get AF?


----------



## Jannah K

I m not on clomid cycle neither do I know when I ovulated due to the flashy smiley...
As of today...lower back ache...cramps not there....a lot of cm....I keep going to washroom thinking AF is here
Found out another friend expecting without even trying


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> I m not on clomid cycle neither do I know when I ovulated due to the flashy smiley...
> As of today...lower back ache...cramps not there....a lot of cm....I keep going to washroom thinking AF is here
> Found out another friend expecting without even trying

Ohhhh fingers crossed. Any idea when AF should show or are you irregular? Another one !! Oh annoying - great for them but arghhhh for us


----------



## Jannah K

My cycles are irregular...I would think by tom if AF should come....a lot of cm is so weird!
I tested on Friday and it was bfn


----------



## Phoenix82

Boo!!! I had tons of cm last cycle - never normally do - odd huh??

I meant to say I was on the depo injection over 2 years ago having no AF at all. When I changed from that to the patch my AF become evil. Heavy bleeding every month, flooding and feeling rotten. But since stopping the patch in May last year my AF has been 2-4 days of v light bleeding. So light in fact some days opt for a liner as it's more comfortable. It's defo a bleed but not much.

My doc says the blood test showed o and I've read light AF doesn't mean there is anything wrong but I can't help but worry that is what causing the delay?


----------



## Nanninoo

Not to sure when af due as iregular cycles which doesn't help usually long 40+ but last month it was 28 days long so will see what time af shows it's face this month. I Know how you girls feel 2 of my friends on Facebook have just announced they are expecting talk about feeling jealous and down in the dumps why can't life be kind to us and gives us those much awaited bfp's :( but life is never simple is it sigh! God really does like to test us hey! Feeling really down now and starting to think it's going to take me another 4 years to have a baby like it did with my first :cry:
Don't think I can take the emotional stress with all the pressure if it's going to take that long again :nope:
My OH just keeps telling me stop stressing and don't think and talk about it then it will happen! Yeah that's easier said than done....that's men for you, they have no idea what us woman actually feel like! X

P.s
If any of you girls have facebook and want to be friends then pm me your names and I'll look you up x


----------



## Jannah K

My lower back pain not going away....esp at night its very painful ...I did Google search & it said ectopic pregnancy, endometrosis can cause it
Any thoughts?
No AF yet but it is irregular so u never know


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo I hope it doesn't take that long for you - I cannot imagine how 4 years feels as 9 months is doing me in. All I can say is you are amazing.

Jannah sounds promising - if you are worried about ectopic please speak to a doc, my sis had an ectopic and it was really bad - please speak to a doc x


----------



## Nanninoo

Hey girls I'm feeling better today, I deactivated my facebook account to give me a break from it, I was sick of seeing friends posts about pregnancy and also friends posting newborn pics of there new bundles of joy I know it sounds so selfish to say but it was depressing me to see as I'm jealous, so I just decided to deactivate it for a while and I feel so much better already it's keeping my mind off it!
As you can see by my ovulation chart in my sig my temp has dropped this morning so I'm guessing that's confirming I haven't conceived this cycle as well as the bfn I got yesterday...I expect af to arrive anytime soon unfortunately.
Yesterday I went to see my doctor regarding my migraines and he put me on new medications propranolol twice daily and also imigran if my migraines attack to take the edge of it so hoping it does the trick will go back to see him in a months time to give him an update on how I'm doing. I hope it works.

Phoenix thanks for calling me amazing I think I'm just a tough cookie really but I can crumble at any point under the pressure when I look back I can't actually believe it took me 4 years but I was so determined to have a child I was willing to try anything and suffering two mc's in between were horrific and at one point I didn't think I would try again as I was scared of going through another mc but I took each day at a time and kept positive and it happened in the end.
Jannah if your concerned give your doctors a ring there's no harm in it and least it gives you peace of mind, my mother suffered an ectopic and she had no symptoms whatsoever until she went for a scan they detected baby wasn't growing where it should of been and had to have an emergency operation so defiantly get it checked if you feel concerned hun but I'm sure you will be fine x


----------



## Jannah K

No signs of af yet...
Lower back ache continues
Apparently u get bfp even if u have ectopic & I didn't on Friday.... I must have pulled a muscle.....
Nanninoo when do u think you are due for AF?


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo said:


> Hey girls I'm feeling better today, I deactivated my facebook account to give me a break from it, I was sick of seeing friends posts about pregnancy and also friends posting newborn pics of there new bundles of joy sounds so selfish but it was depressing me to see so I just decided to deactivate it for a while and I feel so much better already it's keeping my mind of it!
> As you can see by my ovulation chart in my sig my temp has dropped this morning so I'm guessing that's confirming I haven't conceived this cycle as well as the bfn I got yesterday...I expect af to arrive anytime soon unfortunately.
> Yesterday I went to see my doctor regarding my migraines and he put me on new medications propranolol twice daily and also imigran if my migraines attack to take the edge of it so hoping it does the trick will go back to see him in a months time to give him an update on how I'm doing. I hope it works.
> 
> Phoenix thanks for calling me amazing I think I'm just a tough cookie really but I can crumble at any point under the pressure when I look back I can't actually believe it took me 4 years but I was so determined to have a child I was willing to try anything and suffering two mc's in between were horrific and at one point I didn't think I would try again as I was scared of going through another mc but I took each day at a time and kept positive and it happened in the end.
> Jannah if your concerned give your doctors a ring there's no harm in it and least it gives you peace of mind, my mother suffered an ectopic and she had no symptoms whatsoever until she went for a scan they detected baby wasn't growing where it should of been and had to have an emergency operation so defiantly get it checked if you feel concerned hun but I'm sure you will be fine x

Nanninoo Thank god they have given you some meds for the migraines. Hope it works for you.

I don't understand how you managed to survive the amount of time trying and then the mcs - I'm just not sure I could manage it :( I hope it happens soon


----------



## Nanninoo

Phoenix82 said:


> Nanninoo said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls I'm feeling better today, I deactivated my facebook account to give me a break from it, I was sick of seeing friends posts about pregnancy and also friends posting newborn pics of there new bundles of joy sounds so selfish but it was depressing me to see so I just decided to deactivate it for a while and I feel so much better already it's keeping my mind of it!
> As you can see by my ovulation chart in my sig my temp has dropped this morning so I'm guessing that's confirming I haven't conceived this cycle as well as the bfn I got yesterday...I expect af to arrive anytime soon unfortunately.
> Yesterday I went to see my doctor regarding my migraines and he put me on new medications propranolol twice daily and also imigran if my migraines attack to take the edge of it so hoping it does the trick will go back to see him in a months time to give him an update on how I'm doing. I hope it works.
> 
> Phoenix thanks for calling me amazing I think I'm just a tough cookie really but I can crumble at any point under the pressure when I look back I can't actually believe it took me 4 years but I was so determined to have a child I was willing to try anything and suffering two mc's in between were horrific and at one point I didn't think I would try again as I was scared of going through another mc but I took each day at a time and kept positive and it happened in the end.
> Jannah if your concerned give your doctors a ring there's no harm in it and least it gives you peace of mind, my mother suffered an ectopic and she had no symptoms whatsoever until she went for a scan they detected baby wasn't growing where it should of been and had to have an emergency operation so defiantly get it checked if you feel concerned hun but I'm sure you will be fine x
> 
> Nanninoo Thank god they have given you some meds for the migraines. Hope it works for you.
> 
> I don't understand how you managed to survive the amount of time trying and then the mcs - I'm just not sure I could manage it :( I hope it happens soonClick to expand...

Either do I and if someone had told me before hand that TTC was going to be hard for me and that it would take me 4 years and two mc's before I had a child I would of defiantly said no way I'm not going through all that but looking back I would do it all again it was worth it all in the end obviously not the mc's but that's nature and I had no control over that :nope:
I hope I don't have to wait another 4 years to concieve baby number 2 and I hope I don't miscarry ever again but no one knows what life's going to throw at us and if it's going to take a while like it did with the first then so be it as long as I can have another baby it's worth it fingers crossed it doesn't take too long though :thumbup:

Jannah I don't know when af will show hun as I have irregular cycles hun but I'm guessing soon x


----------



## Phoenix82

Wow is all I can say. I have to be honest the thought of waiting 4 years isn't a great one let alone the mcs :(
I've waited 5 years for the oh to be ready and now it's taking ages ( I just kinda thought it would happen straight away) not 9 months with no luck :( 

I'm really impatient with most things but this I think I've been pretty good about waiting for him to be ready. I just don't want it to take over everything but it's kinda hard not to when it's all you want. I'm sure you understand it. I still think you are amazing because he went through soooo much and your back trying again AND supporting others!!! That's truly amazing stuff.

Well next week we'll start again as day 9 is tues so better make sure I'm back to it again so we don't miss out :( 

Thanks ladies the 2ww wait hasn't felt that long and now I'm back to it in 6 days- this month definitely feels shorter!! I guess it's coz my cycle was 27 days roughly not a week late x


----------



## Jannah K

Wow Phoenix....it seems like yesterday we all were talking about o...
No af or spotting yet..just backache and legache.....I bought pregnancy test will test tomorrow again....tired of irregular cycles....
Gluck to u all...
Miracle will happen for all of us:) stay positive!!


----------



## Jannah K

Just tested bfn
I guess now just going to wait for af


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> Just tested bfn
> I guess now just going to wait for af

:cry: sorry to hear that hun :(

I cannot believe we start trying again next week!!! I don't really know where the time goes. Now will I get a + OPK this month lol


----------



## Nanninoo

Sorry it's bfn jannah :hugs:
This month has felt a lot quicker than the previous month it has helped being able to talk to you ladies x
As you can see by my chart my temp has dropped significantly so I'm pritty sure af will be arriving very shortly


----------



## Jannah K

No AF yet...waiting continues:(


----------



## Nanninoo

Phoenix82 said:


> Wow is all I can say. I have to be honest the thought of waiting 4 years isn't a great one let alone the mcs :(
> I've waited 5 years for the oh to be ready and now it's taking ages ( I just kinda thought it would happen straight away) not 9 months with no luck :(
> 
> I'm really impatient with most things but this I think I've been pretty good about waiting for him to be ready. I just don't want it to take over everything but it's kinda hard not to when it's all you want. I'm sure you understand it. I still think you are amazing because he went through soooo much and your back trying again AND supporting others!!! That's truly amazing stuff.
> 
> Well next week we'll start again as day 9 is tues so better make sure I'm back to it again so we don't miss out :(
> 
> Thanks ladies the 2ww wait hasn't felt that long and now I'm back to it in 6 days- this month definitely feels shorter!! I guess it's coz my cycle was 27 days roughly not a week late x

Phoenix Wow day 9 already for you on Tuesday that's soon come round again hasn't it?

Jannah me too I'm still waiting for af to show I'm cd 30 today x


----------



## Nanninoo

Just been to the bathroom and af has started only light at the min but it should be heavy by tonight/tomorrow I knew she would show her ugly face soon it kinda gave it away by my basal temp dropping so I was certain she was on her way ahh well another month another try no point moping about even though it is disheartening x


----------



## Jannah K

I dunno what to do so AF starts & I can start my cycle


----------



## Jannah K

I am going to try temping from next cycle too
No spotting yet either. No symptoms of AF!
Just a lot of cm....


----------



## Nanninoo

Jannah K said:


> I am going to try temping from next cycle too
> No spotting yet either. No symptoms of AF!
> Just a lot of cm....

Could be because you haven't had clomid with this cycle Jannah so maybe just your body getting back to normal so could delay af abit!
My cycles have always been irregular and spotting on an off before af is due but since being on clomid I've had no spotting and my last 2 cycles have been like clock work 28-30day long x


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo - sorry about you bfn an AF :hugs:
It is hard but like you said this time has been easier with each other.

Jannah - sorry you had a bfn :hugs:
Not fun

My AF has been v light this month - barely worth having!!!!
Can't believe I'm on cd3 now and cannot believe tues is cd9 already!!!
But glad it's back on a 28 day cycle this month.

Ok so we WILL get BFP results in March - it's our turn xxxx


----------



## Jannah K

Cd33 no signs of af...
I had my flashy smiley on cd13....my luteal phase is usually 15days..
I will wait till this weekend if no af I am going to get blood work...some ladies don't get BFF on hpt...some get BFF many days after missed period...I dunno...it could be also my body adjusting since no clomid plus no cramps etc...no signs of af..just cm....
Good luck girls!!


----------



## Phoenix82

Good luck, keep us posted x


----------



## Nanninoo

Jannah K said:


> Cd33 no signs of af...
> I had my flashy smiley on cd13....my luteal phase is usually 15days..
> I will wait till this weekend if no af I am going to get blood work...some ladies don't get BFF on hpt...some get BFF many days after missed period...I dunno...it could be also my body adjusting since no clomid plus no cramps etc...no signs of af..just cm....
> Good luck girls!!

Good luck hun x


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey Ladies

So AF is sooo much more painful this month :(
To add to that the oh has got man flu - me being all sympathetic said well we start trying Tuesday so you'd better get well. Oops!!! Xx

How are you all? X


----------



## Jannah K

Sorry to hear about painful AF and OH not well...
I woke up this morning with bad cramps & nausea...ran to washroom and just cm...no spotting or AF...
Let's see what today brings
I just got 7up and came back to bed after sending off oh to work...
Don't feel good at all...will feel better if I throw up...


----------



## Phoenix82

Fingers crossed for you, this sounds promising xxx


----------



## Tatemp

Ooh Jannah, that sounds so promising. Fingers crossed.

I'm on CD 9 so I told my oh he better be prepared. :haha:

I'm trying to exercise 30 min at least every other day and I'm looking into some yoga classes in the neighborhood. I always said I want to be in the best shape before getting pregnant and I'm not anywhere near where I want to be. I was doing pretty well at the beginning of this TTC journey last May, but it's been so long that I kinda gave up. But after watching The Gabby Douglas story I realized that if a child can work so long and so hard for a small chance at achieving their dreams, I can do 30 minutes of exercising to be in good shape for a pregnancy.


----------



## Phoenix82

Tatemp brilliant!!! 

I was exactly the same as you, I wanted to carry on exercising as I'm quite a fit active person but I was worried will affect our chances. However I have not had luck not exercising soI'm back to it.

I did an hour of Zumba last night and I ache sooooo much today, just got back from a lush massage. Stress free and healthy - fingers crossed this helps


----------



## Jannah K

Been on bed all day
Cannot eat or drink
Cramps on & off
Really bad nausea
Fever on & off
No AF cd33 today


----------



## Jannah K

Another symptom all day sore boobs. Never got them before...


----------



## Jannah K

Going to goto Dr Monday if periods don't start
Just been on bed all day. Feeling so drained...nausea better...but tummy cramps and fever still there...
On a side note...my sis due today with second baby getting c section in few hrs...:) I have 1 nephew and 4 nieces..let's see what is the addition in few hrs...another sis due too in few weeks....
They are in Canada so might not be able to visit for sometime
Hru all?


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey Jannah

All sounds promising - let us know what the doc says.

And let us know niece or nephew ;)

Update on me, still having AF cd5 the last 2 days have been heavier so maybe my cycle is coming back - more blood then normal in the last 2 days which is promising! Maybe I've been having that lack of period thingy after contraception and this might mean my body is in a better place so I can get pregnant xx


----------



## Jannah K

Baby girl born:)
Brings it up to 5 nieces and 1 nephew!
My cramps still there...nausea better...fever on/off...been on bed 24h


----------



## Phoenix82

Yeay!!! Congrats.
I know it's hard seeing more babies BUT it's a great addition to your family.

Xx


----------



## Jannah K

It truly is great addition
Happy for them:)
No updates from me...no AF just cramps...and runny nose


----------



## Jannah K

Hey all
What's going on?
Cd35 no period neg test
Going to see Dr next week..
I have had period like cramps but no period or spotting...
Feel like I am out this cycle but dunno what to do at this point...


----------



## Nanninoo

Hi all how are you doing?

Jannah congrats on your new niece lovely news :) I think clomid has messed with your cycles as when I'm on clomid my cycles run like clockwork 28-30 days and when I'm not on clomid I can be anywhere between 40-50 day cycles so a big difference I read it's something to do with hormones....hopefully your doctor should explain what's going on and why your getting all the symptoms of af except no blood?

No update from me I'm cd 4 today just taken my 3rd Clomid pill have 2 more days of taking them I still got af although its slowing down now so hopefully will finish soon.

Hope your all well x


----------



## Tatemp

Hi everyone,

Jannah congratulations with the new addition to the family. I hope the doctors can tell you what's going on with your cycle.

I am now supposed to be in my fertile window. I must say this is a very stress free cycle for me. I am not expecting this month to be my month either, so I'm just going through the motions.


----------



## Jannah K

Wow u all r in next cycle and my cycle seem to not start lol
My hubby thinks I should wait to see how long it takes for me to get period as Dr will just give more meds and tests which may not be needed
Before clomid my cycle Avg length was 31 days..on clomid 28-31 days...I am on cd36 today...


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey Ladies

How are you all???

So I need some advice if you don't mind?
My cycle started v light again and lasted 5 days the last 2 were quite heavy in comparison to my last 9 periods so I feel like maybe my cycle is getting better or adjusting a bit. What do you think?

Today I'm roughly cd7 and I did an early OPK test which was neg but had 2 lines. I was planning to start bd ing round Tuesday which would be cd9 incase I O early. Now I'm not sure if I should start tomorrow every other day incase. What do you think I should do?

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Nanninoo

Jannah I hope af shows up soon for you :hugs: I think it's just abit delayed due to no clomid this cycle so it's just adjusting itself I'm sure it will be a one off and the next cycles will be on time (if you don't concieve) fingers crossed you will obviously! I know it can be anoying waiting for af just hang in there Hun I wouldn't worry too much by the sounds of it I would say it's just a little confused as it didn't get the clomid this month and your hormones are working extra hard in doing all the work themselves instead of clomid.

Phoenix maybe your cycles are getting better for you well by the sounds of it so hopefully! Regarding your opk you stil got two lines even though it was a neg your hormones are obviously building up so I would bd tomorrow and the next few days as that's when your most likely in your peak fertile window right before ovulation.

I'm cd 5 and Af has finished tonight but it's been a strange consistency today it was lightening up yesterday and so I knew I would be finished soon but today when I went to the toilet every time I wiped (sorry tmi) but it was like very light yellow/brown and jelly consistency very strange like clumps of jelly :wacko:

X


----------



## Phoenix82

Thanks Nanninoo

That's what I thought so we'll bd today then every other day until I get my + or it seems too late. The 2 lines defo shocked me and it was mid afternoon. Hormones are defo on the rise I've become spotty mc spottison over the last couple of days!!

Ohhhh the AF for you sounds diff, have you poas just to be sure? I've heard jelly like cm can't be IB (not trying to get your hopes up but I've never heard if that on a normal AF) xx


----------



## Nanninoo

Phoenix82 said:


> Thanks Nanninoo
> 
> That's what I thought so we'll bd today then every other day until I get my + or it seems too late. The 2 lines defo shocked me and it was mid afternoon. Hormones are defo on the rise I've become spotty mc spottison over the last couple of days!!
> 
> Ohhhh the AF for you sounds diff, have you poas just to be sure? I've heard jelly like cm can't be IB (not trying to get your hopes up but I've never heard if that on a normal AF) xx

Hi Phoenix
From what I read up on the internet last night Im certain it was just the lining of my uterus shreading and coming away aparently it's very common to notice it during your af especially being on clomid you notice it more and looks like fleshy membrane. Good luck bd'ing hun :thumbup: x


----------



## Phoenix82

Boo :( shame.

Thanks hun - it feels odd so close to AF I almost would prefer not to but I'll be gutted if I miss out - so will have to xx


----------



## Jannah K

No AF girls
Called Dr office they want me to test again AM 
If neg start prover a
Have never missed a period
Don't want to take prover a
What u suggest?


----------



## Nanninoo

Jannah what is prover a ? Sorry to hear af still hasn't shown herself yet when was the last time you did a pregnancy test at what dpo? Could there be a chance your preg? :hugs:

Took my last clomid pill this evening just waiting to ovulate now which could be anywhere between cd14-cd18 and I'm only cd6 today so another 10 or so days :dohh: I will just keep temping and looking out for a dip and spike rise in temp and keep monitoring my opk's and see how I go x


----------



## Jannah K

Hi nanninoo
I tested on Friday night
I am asked to check first thing am with a digi....
Prover a is use for starting period
Never in my life I have missed period...I feel like waiting this week incasw it is just late
Maybe I shouldn't have ignored flashy smiley...
The thing is I didn't take clomid and nurse thinks I should have gone back to my old cycle
I asked to do blood preg test but she said to do urine as it is very Accurate.....
I feel so bloated even after gym I feel like I am gaining weight...
Any suggestions?


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey Ladies
Jannah - boo :( :hugs:

I'd hang fire as I was a week late the cycle before last which put me at cd33 before AF showed up. I'd give it another week before taking meds - but that's just me. And I am never usually late!!!

I'm REALLY bloated at the mo too, not sure why!!!!

Fingers crossed for you both.

I'm cd9 and started bding yesterday in case o shows up early, I just hope I get a + OPK this month and a BFP :thumbup:


----------



## Jannah K

Hi girls
Another neg today
Still fighting flu...got bad headache today name tummy cramps and gas....
Not sure what's going on....so frustrated
Going to wait another week....don't want to start meds...
Hru all


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey sweetie

Maybe it's the bug that's messed up your cycle? I've heard it can happen.
:hugs:

No update from me really, nothing new here xx


----------



## Nanninoo

Jannah I'm sorry your having such a hard time I agree with Phoenix your flu proberly isn't helping the situation with your delayed af aswell as minus the clomid your body is having it tough this cycle :hugs: im sure af will arrive soon and that you don't have to start the meds fingers crossed and I hope your feeling better soon x

No update from me girls cd7 feeling fine I'm dreading ovulation to be honest only because of the pain I experience it's crippling like pain and I'm literally bed bound for a whole day or two not nice at all these clomid pills cause havoc to my poor ovaries :(

How is everyone getting on


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo - poor you :hugs:

I wish I knew when I o but minus all the pain you get.
Hopefully this month is less painful for you and I'm hoping this month is our month girlies.

I'm in a positive frame of mind at the mo lets see how long it lasts :shrug:
I've got swollen boobs and I've had a few tummy cramps but as I'm only cd10 it's probably nothing to write home about xx


----------



## Tatemp

I don't have much going on either. I normally o on CD 15 and am now CD 16. I'll have to wait a few days of temp rises to confirm it now. My temps have been very weird this month, so it's going to be hard to tell.


----------



## Phoenix82

So I have a question - sorry it's dumb......

Cd10 today, neg OPK but a very faint 2nd line, just before bding I had pale pink when I wiped (sorry tmi) any ideas? 
AF is unusually dark brown with deep red never this colour (again sorry tmi) 
I'm confused.com 

Xx


----------



## Nanninoo

Phoenix I have no idea hun could be cm mixed with bit of pinky af that you last had? Not sure but the run up to ovulation woman experience all types of colour changes in cm and textures so I wouldn't worry too much although I have no idea otherwise what else it could be I doubt it's anything to be concerned by and I bet it's just the run up to ovulation and changes in your cm x


----------



## Phoenix82

Thanks hun

I assumed it was related so probably a sign of fertility/ovulation coming.
I've just never had it before so wondered :)
Xx

Jannah - I've just seen another post where someone mentioned provera and said it usually works for them but this month no AF has shown up even on it. I think you would be better off waiting a bit before taking that :hugs:


----------



## Nanninoo

Jannah any sign of af? Have you had any cramps and How you feeling? X


----------



## Jannah K

Hey girls
Thanks for support
No signs of AF...even though everyday I wakeup with this burning feeling in tummy thinking AF is here but no spotting nothing...
I am just going to wait for cycle to start naturally...
Maybe I will ovulate next month... not sure where to start opk from....
Is it possible?


----------



## Tatemp

Hi girls not much news. I am now waiting to confirm o. I do not have any symptoms whatsoever, but it's a bit to early for that anyways. 

Jannah K, maybe your skipping your period this month, have you ever skipped one before? You should consider temping it will give you a better view of what's happening with your body.


----------



## Jannah K

Hey tatemp
I have never skipped period
I dunno when to start temping etc...I am on cd42...any suggestions?


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah

:hugs: it must be so confusing for you. Sometimes I've read people miss periods which means they may not have o that month. The ones I have seen have had 21 day blood work done to check. (Blood test at cd21 will usually show o)

I'd start temping now, act as if you had AF around the right time for OPK testing just incase your cycle is still on track.

That way you can see what is going on. 

Keep strong maybe she is just being stubborn this month :hugs:

How is everyone feeling
I'm cd12 no + OPK yet :( xx :shrug:


----------



## Nanninoo

Jannah you may of missed a period but It still might be just delayed without clomid my cycle lengths were 40-45 days long so hang in there I also once didn't have af for 10 weeks I wasn't pregnant and had tests and never found a cause it just never showed for nearly 3 months then reappeared again very strange by our bodies hormones can play up from time to time especially with stress,diet, meds ect and totally throw our cycles off course!
Fingers crossed she shows her face soon x


----------



## Nanninoo

Ok here's an update from me my temp has dipped this morning by 0.15 degrees and cbfm has peaked!!! I am shocked to say the least as it's gone straight from low to peak in two days and didn't even go to high and i'm only on cd 10. I haven't even started my opk's yet as I thought it was to early and wasn't going too until around cd 12, I have never ovulated this early the last two cycles I ovulated cd 15 and cd 18 so this was totally unexpected!! I've just texted the oh to inform him we have to bd TODAY! x


----------



## Phoenix82

Blimey !!!


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey girlies

So I have to say this coz it's freakin me out a bit.
I mentioned I had pink after wiping the other day well it's stayed as pink/brown when wiping the last few days since. We are bding every other day so Mon,Wed and today however tonight after diner I got a BAD case of feeling like I wanted to throw up and I had an upset tummy midday at work out of the blue. It isn't something I've eaten and I don't think I'm sick, could it be the rise in hormones? Xx


----------



## Nanninoo

Phoenix I hope your feeling better It may be something you have eaten or it may be your hormones I have no idea why you keep getting the pink discharge it may well be your hormones just going crazy this month could be a good sign! Did your opk's get any darker? I'm really confused right now, I've been testing with my opk's today and they are all negitive stark white not even a hint of a second line which I don't understand as I got peak on my cbfm this morning and had a temp dip? See what tomorrow brings I guess although I am slightly confused as to what's going on and if or when I'm ovulating


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey Nanninoo
Yeah I'm fine today!! Odd huh? I'm pretty sure it has to be hormones.
It was very pink to start with and not much (only when I wiped) and now it's brownish which I would guess is older blood?? Again only when wiping. My OPK are still neg but the 2nd line is defo a bit darker today then yesterday (cd13 for me). I can't really trust OPK though. As you said last month maybe my good sign is the 2 lines slightly darker.

Well I had a bit more blood in AF this month on the last 2 days, now odd spots so maybe my body is starting to work properly, who knows :shrug:

Oh no how confusing!!!!
So cbfm shows a peak just before o like an OPK?
Temp dip usually means o is coming and then it increases after o - have I got that right? I only ask as I don't temp or use cbfm.
I'd be confused too, you'll have to keep temping to see, maybe your body is having a funny hormone month too (wouldn't that be strange?? Both of us having hormone issues in the same month). Fingers crossed for you. Let me know how you get on Xx

How is everyone else today??? :hugs:


----------



## Nanninoo

Phoenix yes isn't it strange we seem to be both having an odd month! :wacko:
I have no idea what's going on with my hormones at the minute I had a temp rise this morning so that would indicate ovulation surely? It's my first month properly temping so it's all new to me too, I used opk this morning and still negitive and cbfm gave me my second peak (which it automatically does after you get your first peak) it's so confusing right now I just don't know what to think am I ovulation/aren't I ovulation who knows I'll just keep monitoring it and using my opk's.

Why can't our bodies just be normal :dohh:

How is everybody else? X


----------



## Jannah K

Hey girls
Crazy hormones!at least u guys are one step closer to o....
I am still waiting for AF!!
I had cramps yday thinking AF on way but nothing!!


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo said:


> Phoenix yes isn't it strange we seem to be both having an odd month! :wacko:
> I have no idea what's going on with my hormones at the minute I had a temp rise this morning so that would indicate ovulation surely? It's my first month properly temping so it's all new to me too, I used opk this morning and still negitive and cbfm gave me my second peak (which it automatically does after you get your first peak) it's so confusing right now I just don't know what to think am I ovulation/aren't I ovulation who knows I'll just keep monitoring it and using my opk's.
> 
> Why can't our bodies just be normal :dohh:
> 
> How is everybody else? X

:hugs:

Jannah I know it's tough sweetie it will come, AF is just being lame. After the one before this cycle I had AF a week late and I thought maybe it was my month but no she was just bloomin late :(
But she turned up
You will get there :hugs:

The hormones are just annoying me now but I'm glad for them obs.
Not sure if/when o is happening but oh well, we'll just bd still and hope xx


----------



## Jannah K

Hi girlies
Hope all is well
I keep getting af cramps lower tummy but nothing
Feel so sad and hopeless:(


----------



## Tatemp

Hi girls,

I'm now DPO 5 according to my chart. I really have no symptoms whatsoever, maybe it's a bit to early for that?

Jannah K, I would suggest you to start temping immediately. You must temp at the same time everyday after 3 to 4 hours of consecutive sleep. Your temperatures will be low pre-ovulation and then rise after ovulation. If your pregnant your temp will remain high otherwise it will lower back. A lot of things can affect your daily temp, so look for trends and try not to base your conclusions on one day. 

I have been temping for over 6 months now, not saying I'm an expert, but if anyone has any questions I'll try to answer them. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/478503/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Nanninoo

Hey girlies well I've come to the conclusion I haven't ovulated yet for several reasons really opk's are still negative not a hint of a second line still and temp dropped again this morning so I am pritty sure my cbfm gave me a 'false' peak and from what I've read up on the internet this can be a common problem sigh! :dohh:

I'm sticking with my other opk's as they seem more reliable as last cycle and the cycle before after I got a positive I experienced intense ovulation cramping the following day and I haven't had any cramps since getting my 'false' peak 2 days ago so I've put my cbfm machine away now as it is annoying me seeing as last month I never even got my peak just highs even though I did ovulate it never picked it up and now this month it's giving me peaks when I haven't even ovulated yet very dodgy!

Cd 12 today for me, Hope you girls are ok?

Jannah hugs hun, I know exactly how you feel I know what it's like to have a long cycle/missed af I've had plenty of them! Try to take your mind off it I know it's hard but I bet she will show her face when your least expecting it on a good note though af type of cramping sounds good maybe she's on her way at long last x


----------



## Jannah K

I dunno
I have been having cramps on & off for two weeks...they r on both side of my pelvic... right in middle this burning sensation...as if something is ripping off and going opposite direction...usually get them at night and sometimes in morning....
Usually if I cramp I spot but nothing ....


----------



## Nanninoo

Jannah K said:


> I dunno
> I have been having cramps on & off for two weeks...they r on both side of my pelvic... right in middle this burning sensation...as if something is ripping off and going opposite direction...usually get them at night and sometimes in morning....
> Usually if I cramp I spot but nothing ....

I don't know hunny but your not alone I've had it happen to me on several cycles even before I conceived my son so there's always hope! I think with you stopping the clomid it has just messed you up abit and has either skipped af or missed it or it will show soon and just be delayed I went 10weeks once without a period and I defiantly wasn't pregnant so god knows why! Our bodies can play tricks on us at times unfortunately. I hope she shows soon hun x


----------



## Phoenix82

:hugs:


----------



## Phoenix82

Ok so today my opk is just one line cd15, I had 2 lines at the drakes they have been on cd13 so I am guessing I've ovulated (at least I really hope so).
Could March be my month? God I hope so

How is everyone? Xx


----------



## Jannah K

Nothing my end
Just been crying since last night. really down:(


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> Nothing my end
> Just been crying since last night. really down:(

:hugs: :flower:
Keep your chin-up sweetie, I wish there was something I could do xxxx


----------



## Nanninoo

Cd 13 still -opk's....:dohh:
Hugs jannah :hugs: x


----------



## Tatemp

Jannah, lot's of :hugs: for you.
Try to set other daily milestones for yourself that make you happy. For me it's little things like planning to excercise, calling someone or watching a tv show. It helps to keep your mind from constantly thinking about TTC.


----------



## Phoenix82

What's new with everyone today?

I'm struggling, niggling tummy ache and pelvic twinges, the hormones are probably messing with me :(


----------



## Jannah K

Nothing new with me
Went to see Dr got neg urine & blood test. Going to start prover a today & than back to clomid...
Did u all o yet?


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey Jannah

I don't know for sure , I had 2 lines on Fri.sat and sun but other then that 1 line.

My assumption is I have but there's no real way of proving it. I think I'm 3/4dpo.

Boo for you, I know you didn't want to go on provera, you ok? Xx


----------



## Jannah K

Good luck phoenix
I didn't wanna go on prover a but cannot wait longer as I am going for pilgrimage next month & I need to make sure I try before that plus cannot me on mensus.
Will make prayers for all you that you are bless end with healthy baby soon.
Hopefully period start by Tuesday next week than Dr wants me to call to get clomid prescription


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah :hugs:

Sorry you are going on those meds.

Thank you for your prayers.

I'm sure my achy tummy is nothing (surely it's far too early for anything else).

Let me know how you get on.
When are you going on your pilgrimage and how long for? Xx


----------



## Nanninoo

Hi girls
Sorry jannah to hear af hasn't shown I'm sure provera and clomid will sort it out
Phoenix fingers crossed your signs are hopeful
No update from me cd16 opk's still negitive boo :(
X


----------



## Jannah K

Hey girls so I took provera first dose yday. Started spotting not much though....4 more doses to go...lower tummy ache.....
Gluck all!


----------



## Jannah K

I leave for pilgrimage during my 2WW which will be around third week April...will barely make it back for o time in April....hopefully I am preggo in march so don't have to stress about it lol


----------



## Jannah K

Its 2ww (end of period and start of o) leave end of period return around o. ...going for 2weeks


----------



## Rcp925

Hi ladies- I've been reading your posts for a little while and wondered if I might join in? My husband and I decided to finally ttc. I have this crazy need to always know/try to learn as much as I can about anything but I think it's just working me up in regards to ttc. I'm also trying to not over talk it with the hubby so having some people to talk to would be really nice. I feel like I'm bursting at the seams with...everything! So many feelings and worries go into this, which is so funny. I kind of always thought it would just happen but apparently that's not the case. 
Anyways, just thought I'd pop in and say "hi". This is technically our first month of really trying (we've NTNP for a little bit) and of course he's now sick. Hopefully, he'll get better before I o. Thanks


----------



## Jannah K

Welcome RCP!!
Wish you good luck on this TTC:)
Let us know if u have any questions xoxo


----------



## Tatemp

Hi girls,

I'm DPO9 today, so I'll probably start spotting tomorrow and be on CD1 Saturday. I don't have any symptoms at all, so I don't think this is my month. At least it'll be weekend and I won't have to keep up pretenses at work.


----------



## Rcp925

Thanks, jannah! So happy to have people that understand this whole journey. I can talk to my husband about anything but I don't want to obsessively talk to him about this right now. I just have to go with the flow and see what happens. 

Tatemp-you never know! Just wait and see. I'm keeping my hopes high for you:winkwink:

Do any of you take any supplements at all?


----------



## Nanninoo

Welcome RCP us ladies are here to help each other were all in it together :hugs: good luck on your ttc journey! I only take multi vits and also on clomid

Jannah spotting is good sign least your closer to af and closer to back ttc!

Tatemp good luck with testing keep us posted

Phoenix how many dpo are you now and when do you plan on testing?

Just did another opk tonight and second line is now much darker so I'm guessing I'll get my +opk by tomorrow will dd in morning before oh goes to work as he is sleep now x


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey Lovely Ladies

Rcp - welcome, ask away with any questions you might have, our group is ace and very supportive.
Ttc is sadly not as easy as everyone thinks but we will all get our BFPS soon and when it doesn't happen at least we have each other, I couldn't have done without these girls they have been my rock.

Jannah - fingers crossed AF shows properly so you can get back onto ttc next cycle :hugs:

Tatemp - symptoms don't meant a thing, a lot of peoples body play tricks on them, also progesterone has a lot of symptoms like being preggo. Anywho your in it until the witch shows up so good luck sweetie xx

Nanninoo how's things ?? Xx


----------



## Nanninoo

Hi Phoenix, I've suffered two migraines in the last two days so feel awful no apatite and nausea due to it unfortunately and feels like someone is bashing me around the head with a baseball bat :grr:
Abit annoyed aswell as i thought the new meds were working and keeping my migraines at bay but now have come back with a vengeance yet again :cry: so will tel my doc all about on my next check up and maybe try another medicine he did say it was a hit and miss though and it's like trial and error some drugs work some don't but he knows I'm willing to try anything to keep them away :thumbup:

Got my +opk today I'm cd 17 so I'm expecting the awful cramps to kick in tomorrow :sad1: I should be 1dpo Sunday I think... How's you?x


----------



## Rcp925

Good morning, ladies! Hope all is well with everyone. 

Nanninoo-sorry to hear about your migraines. Those are absolutely horrible. I hope you find a medication that works for you soon. Which one are you taking now? I can't remember the medication that ended up working for me. I haven't taken it in a little while because I changed my diet and it seemed to make my migraines go away. I'll look at it when I get home and see what it was. 

Tatemp-how are things going?

Jannah-do we have full-fledged af yet? Hope so. Then you can get busy again ttc. 

Both myself and my hubby have been taking maca powder for a little bit. I read some really good things about it and did a lot of research on it before actually taking it. It's supposed to improve egg health and ovulation. It's also said to increase sperm quantity, quality and motility. So, that being said, this is what I've noticed this cycle: I ovulated DAYS earlier than normal. I usually O day 18-20. This cycle I o'd at day 14, which was yesterday for me. No hope for a bfp this cycle because of my husband being sick but I'm ok with it. Just gonna keep on with the maca powder and a good "fertility diet" and hope for a positive in the next few months. 

Anyways, hope you all have a wonderful day. Stay positive and enjoy the start to the weekend :winkwink: ciao!


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey Girls

Naninnoo - nooooo - :hugs:
I thought your meds were working for sure this time!!
Damn it but yeah on the opk result (but then boo again coz of the I pain).
Being a woman sucks!!!

Rcp macca and I didn't get on - it gave me and the oh tummy aches and moodiness but if it works for you that's great news.

Me - still feeling odd - tummy ache isn't as bad but still not right and I have a bit of a backache too :( I just don't want an infection or AF but I'm sure it's one if the 2 xx


----------



## Rcp925

Pheonix-yeah. Some people said they had issues with the maca and it's definitely not for everyone. I was worried, too, about having an issue with it so I only take 1 tsp every other day in a smoothie. Hubby takes 1500mg every day with capsules and hasn't had any issues that I know of. Will keep my eye on it though. What CD are you on now? Sorry to hear you're not feeling so great. Ttyl


----------



## Rcp925

Woops! It's Phoenix. Sorry. Spelled it wrong last time.


----------



## Nanninoo

Thanks girls yes migraines suck!! 
I think it's a combination of things but sleep deprived, hormonal are top of the list of triggers that bring it on unfortunately but it's not nice it's horrible hope doc can try me on something else when I next see him.

rcp - I'm currently taking beta blockers propranolol twice daily although doc said I can have these increased to 4x daily if I want to try it see if it helps, I also take imigram when an attack strikes and a whole lot of codeine and paracetamol as extra if the pain is still unbearable.

Phoenix when are you planning on testing or are you just waiting until af is expected then testing? Fingers crossed you don't have an infection and that af doesn't show.

Jannah & tatemp how you getting on?

I never even heard of maca until you ladies have just said (feel stupid) lol but I'm definatly willing to try it out especially after reading up on the sperm benefits have you got any ideas what I could put the maca powder in I don't drink smoothies so any drink ideas I could mix it with? I also read that black maca powder is the best for sperm is this true as I read there are also red and brown so slightly confused x


----------



## Phoenix82

Rcp yeah I've heard the same and it made me feel odd.

I think I'm 6 ish dpo but not sure
Don't worry about the spelling.

Nanninoo we tested v early tonight knowing it would be way too early.
We will test again mid week just because of the tummy, backache and nauseous feeling (unless I get sick) I might ask the doc to test for infection too as ttc we are all at a higher risk of that :(

Your oh could go onto macca powder and you could go pill form, shame I've still hot some here unopened as I didn't get on with them. Put it in milk or on porridge that kind of thing, it doesn't taste great. I've not heard of black macca tho, it's also good for hormone imbalances.

There's lots of diff opinions on it xxx


----------



## Jannah K

Hello ladies
Two days on prover a and I have full fledge period CD was today
Discontinued prover a and didn't take all 5pills...
Start clomid on Sunday CD
This will be last clomid cycle..April break...Dr wants me to come for monitoring in may before giving clomid refill....
Let's hope bfp thus month.....don't wanna go on meds or testing....
Plus April no clomid and pilgrimage so no bd

Gluvk all


----------



## Phoenix82

:hugs:


----------



## Tatemp

Well I'm back on CD1 as expected. :nope:
I'm so sad, I don't even expect a BFP anymore, but I'm still very sad when AF arrives again. 
It's my birthday Monday, I haven't even planned anything, because I'm not in the mood for a party. Plus I wanted to have two kids by the time I'm thirty and the time is getting shorter day by day. Just two years left now.


----------



## Nanninoo

Tatemp said:


> Well I'm back on CD1 as expected. :nope:
> I'm so sad, I don't even expect a BFP anymore, but I'm still very sad when AF arrives again.
> It's my birthday Monday, I haven't even planned anything, because I'm not in the mood for a party. Plus I wanted to have two kids by the time I'm thirty and the time is getting shorter day by day. Just two years left now.

Please don't be sad hun :hugs: your not out your still younge and I believe it will happen I know it's disheartening when af shows I know the feeling all to well it's not nice and is depressing but it will happen when you least expect it, it took me 4 very long and hard years of bfn's but I got there in the end I never thought I would get a BFP but I did when I was least expecting it....typical! Happy birthday for Monday Hope you have a lovely day x


----------



## Jannah K

Tatemp: don't be sad. You are still so young. Perfect timing to start trying....I am turning 32....I wanted to have two kids by 35 wanted to finish my doctorate...but guess what life goes on...keep goals in life and keep moving...God Willing we will have kids soon and than we will wish we accomplished other goals in life....
I know how difficult it is..I cry every af cycle beside this one as I needed af to get onto next cycle...hope DH cooperates this cycle and it becomes little relaxing...beside becoming chore...lol

Girls I got digi thermometer today...when do I start temping..I understand everyday sometime before I leave bed....is it suppose to be cd 1...I am already on cd2....I thought this will help beside opk to learn about my irregular cycles....plus opus are pricey so temp maybe better to work with unless otherwise you get sick during cycle...what app do i need to use to plot...

Thanks so much lovely...I hope those who are waiting to test gets bfp...will give all hope ...

I am on cd2...don't recall having such painful heavy periods since clomid was cramps but lighter periods.....I couldn't sleep all night..got one side lower backache too..same side that was hurting last month which I thought I pulled the muscle....


----------



## Phoenix82

Tatemp :hugs:
You will get there sweetie, I know how you feel EVERY month is heartbreaking!!! I cry every time - and I don't expect a BFP anymore but maybe that's the key (we are more relaxed that way)?

Chocolate all the way.
You need to celebrate your birthday, it might take your mind off of things for 10 seconds. 

Jannah - you need to temp as soon as you wake up in the morning before you get out of bed (this hives your resting temp).
I've temped for a couple of days since these symptoms started and I'm confused. My temp has gotten higher each day and as I understand it that is normal. I think it will drop before AF shows xxx


----------



## Nanninoo

Jannah you can start temping now your only cd2 in so not to worry I started just after ovulation last cycle just to familiarize myself with it and getting used to recording my info down I started properly this cycle and like you I'm doing it to monitor my cycles as they have been known to be irregular. I use fertility friend I downloaded the app on my phone aswell which is handy to have to note down your temps, symptoms ect. I take my temp every morning straight after I wake and before I get out of bed ( I leave my digi on the floor next to bed so easily at hand) and take my temp 7am when oh's alarm sounds and wakes for work hope that answers some questions x


----------



## Rcp925

Jannah-I temp every morning when my alarm goes off for work before I get out of bed. On my days off, I still set my alarm, take my temp real quick and then go back to bed. I have one of the bbt's that remember the temp so I don't have to. Just look at it again when I go to chart later on. A lot of people use fertility friend but I use lily pro. It's another app and I feel it's a lot more user friendly and just quicker to use. I've used both but prefer lily pro. You can start temping any time during the cycle but you won't see your pattern until a couple cycles have gone by. It's really cool looking back at your cycles and finding the patterns. 

Tatemp-I know it's hard when af comes. I get upset, too, but let's look to the next cycle and stay positive. Our thoughts and emotions have a huge effect on our bodies and sometimes we have to do whatever it is that makes us feel peace or comfort. Maybe do something to treat yourself and give your body and spirits a pick-me-up. A massage? A day of shopping? Or lunch with a friend? Hugs to you** you will get through this and you are definitely not alone in this frustrating journey. 

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey everyone

How are you all?


I have to say this 2ww is killing me!!!
The cramps have eased but come back sporadically, slight backache too. I hope it doesn't mean I'm in for a bad AF a week Monday!!!

Also today I had quite a bit if clumpy white cm ( sorry if tmi) no odour or anything - what the heck us that about?


----------



## Rcp925

Oooo...Phoenix, that sounds promising. I've read that the clumpy white cm is a sign. How many days until you can test? I'm excited for you. 

I don't have anything to wait for this tww unfortunately. Because of hubby's cold, we weren't able to bd on the right days. Now I have the cold. It's ok, though. We'll try next cycle. Anybody have any idea on how you'll break the news to dh when the time comes? Just curious. I always liked reading pregnancy reveal stories. Haha!


----------



## Phoenix82

Rcp thanks sweetie I'm just REALLY hoping it's not an infection!! Everything online says it can be either!

I'm honestly getting my hopes up which is silly as when AF turns up I will be devastated!!! My oh wants us to test Sat am, as AF isn't due until Monday. 

Sorry you couldn't bd at the right times although if you bd near o you are still in with a chance - big hugs.

Reveal story for me is mainly family related as the oh insists in letting poas then coming into the bathroom to get the result together.

What about you??? Xx


----------



## Jannah K

I usually don't tell dh about pregnancy result. If AF starts, 1)I am crying or 2)I tell him AF started I am upset.
He connects the dots on his own....few times I had nausea dizz spells due to clomid & he wanted me to test. Even then I don't go break news to him on neg result. Usually he doesn't ask me about it either...he knows I will share when there is good news ...


----------



## Rcp925

Yeah. My husband has said in the past that he wants to be there for the test but I kinda wanted to have it be a surprise for him. I bought a couple of cute onesies that say "I love my daddy" and "daddy loves me". The tentative plan is to throw them in a regular load of laundry and ask him to fold it with me. Then see what happens. Of course, this could all go out the window and I might just burst at the seams if I get a bfp. Haha. Wishful thinking, maybe. But we have talked about how we would reveal to our families and everything. We would wait until about 14ish weeks before saying anything to anyone else. I work in medicine as a nurse anesthetist and the drugs I'm exposed to make my risk of miscarriage a little higher than the average person. So, we will see. 

Phoenix-keep us in the loop about it all. Sounds like you could get a bfp  
The last time I was able to bd was a full 5 days before I ovulated. I had some cm but didn't really take too much note of it at the time because I wasn't expecting to ovulate on cd14 because I usually O on cd18. I'm not really gonna think much on it. Just gonna wait for af to arrive and start fresh the next cycle. 

Ciao ladies hugs to all


----------



## Phoenix82

Rcp - that's too cute!!!

We have talked about our big reveal to the family - my oh would never forgive me if I did the test without him. 

Thx hun, I'll let you know but I'm convinced it's an infection not BFP but I can hope arggggghhhhh this WILL be the longest week EVER!!! Xxx


----------



## Nanninoo

Oooh Phoenix sounds promising I'm excited for you :) are you going to test on Saturday how many dpo will you be? I'm hoping you get your bfp I'm rooting for you hunny! :hugs:
Had another migraine this afternoon totally sucked as the weather was the nicest day of this year so far and was enjoying it at the park with my little boy then I go and get a migraine and it ruined our day! Really sick of them now I'm fed up and its getting me so down the thing is I never had a single one until a couple of years ago they started out of the blue and now they are so frequent I get at least 1 a week but recently been getting a couple a week and this medication is not helping either! I wish there was just a cure and I could be migraine free! If only life was so simple x


----------



## Phoenix82

Thanks for your kind words, it's lovely to hear someone genuinely hoping it's my time. 

Do you think so huni? I keep thinking it can't be and has to be an infection.
Do the symptoms sound like preggo to you? I've read the cm can't be so I'm v confused. 
I temped after the symptoms started as I understand it your temp rises then stays high if you are or drops if your not? I was 35.67 but yesterday I was 36.57 - I forgot to temp today.

I'll be 14dpo when we test on sat. AF is due the Monday after.

Oh no!!!! You poor thing!!! It must be so hard having to live with migraines. I have the odd attack but never regularly. I don't know how you cope.

I'm guessing yours are hormone related? Xx :hugs:


----------



## Nanninoo

I work in Fahrenheit so based on them readings I have converted them which would be 96.20 & 97.82 and is good temperatures for someone 9dpo plus you have had a high shift between the two days which could indicate implantation? Keep checking your temp hun if it stays high that's a good sign x


----------



## Phoenix82

OMG I have to be honest I'm bursting with excitement although if the temps don't stay high I may actually lose the plot.

I hope it's my turn - thank for the support.

Cm today was lotion like and thick (sorry if tmi) this is. Good sign as I understand it - eekkkk!!!!


----------



## Nanninoo

Regarding cm I had tons of creamy mucus texture when I concieved my son so again that could be a good sign aswell I'm hoping it's a BFP hun fingers crossed x


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo I've pm you, let me know if you don't get it xx


----------



## Nanninoo

Phoenix just seen your pm I've replied hope that helps! X


----------



## Jannah K

Phoenix...I am so excited for u!! Looks like a bfp this time for u:)

I am on clomid day2...will start bd this weekend!
When is everyone else testing?


----------



## Phoenix82

Thanks hun, although I'm suddenly panicking as I randomly took my temp tonight and it's lower!!! I know I'm meant to do it am but I was just intrigued and now I think my temp is lowering - only tomorrow will tell!!!

Good luck for this cycle huni xxx


----------



## Nanninoo

Hi Jannah how are you doing? Yay back to ttc at last x
Phoenix egnore the temp you just did it doesn't count so don't let it bother you it could of been low for many reasons even room temp, what you have eaten, drank, lack of sleep,meds ect... That's why only morning temping as soon as you wake is an accurate reading as your body is nice and relaxed after waking!
Hope you get a nice high temp in morning fingers crossed x


----------



## Rcp925

Hey ladies. Hope all is well. Phoenix, I can't wait to find out the story. It totally sounds like your bfp is around the corner. How long have you been trying? Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you. I'm not sure I would think too much on a temp taken at an unusual time of the day. Temp in the morning and see. Good luck!

I couldn't help myself today and googled stories on people who have gotten bfp's with only bd'ing once 5 days before O. Apparently it does happen. We'll see. I'm 5dpo tomorrow but I really don't think I'm pregnant this cycle. I'll just wait for af to show and hope for the best. But then again, if no bfp this cycle then there's a chance for a Christmas baby if I conceive next month. Silver lining, right? That would be really nice, I think. 

Hope everyone's week is starting off right!


----------



## Jannah K

I temped yday & today morning and my temp was significantly lower...I would think it is due to clomid dose that I started last night
Phoenix:)Temp AM. I am praying for you:)


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo it's 36.57 - I'm guessing that is still ok??? I didn't temp yesterday as I forgot my thermometer and was out over night, the day before was 36.61 and the day before was 36.57 - I really don't get the temping thing yet and am soooo nervous. 
How are you ?

RCP I've been ttc #1 10 months 
You have to think there is always a chance, think of those accidental babies that just happen somehow!! Fingers crossed for you xx

Jannah google luck this cycle. Thanks for thinking of me xxx


----------



## Nanninoo

Hey girls, got my 3rd high reading this morning after a dip which would confirm ovulation so I just hope we caught that eggy at the right time so in gods hands now praying it's our month!
Got my doctors appointment tomorrow to revue my medication for my migraines hoping I'm put on something different that actually works.
Purchased some floradix magnesium liquid mineral supplement and iron formula to try and see if it helps as I've read up taking magnesium has lowered people's migraines by half and I'm willing to try anything so hoping this works aswell besides it it also makes you more energetic rather than lethargy which I feel most times and helps stress to make you feel much calmer so all beneficial lets hope it works....
3dpo today this tww already seems a long way off! Hope everyone's ok x


----------



## Phoenix82

Ohhh fingers crossed huni.

Let us know how you get on. The 2ww arghhhhh HATE IT xxx


----------



## Tatemp

Phoenix as long as your temps stay up it's good. One dip between about 6 to 10 DPO may mean implantation. Your symptoms are sounding promising, so fingers crossed.


----------



## Phoenix82

Thanks sweetie. 

I'm just so scared my temp will drop and AF will come - this is the closest I've been in 10 month xx

How are you? Xx


----------



## Tatemp

Ooh I know how you feel. Temping can turn into a real addiction, but at least it's a free one. :thumbup:
What I've been doing lately is checking other peoples pregnancy charts to see if I can find a trend that looks like mine. You can check them on fertility friend. 

I am now on CD 3 or 4, waiting to o. Basically the most boring and irritating part of a cycle. There is nothing you can do and you know nothing is happening.


----------



## Phoenix82

Tatemp big hugs - if I'm honest I hate the whole process of ttc - I just want my turn!!

Question on temping ladies - sorry to be annoying but I really don't get it and is making me want to temp less and less. 

So my temps were highest a few days ago but can you tell me at what rate they drop before AF starts so I know if my temp is just naturally fluctuating or if it's a sign the witch is coming? (I don't even know if it's normal or how much your temp would fluctuate).
I temped today after a really restless nights sleep and my temp has gone from 36.57 to 36.47 and I'm wondering if my temps have been slightly less each day is this AF coming? In my heart I'm guessing it is but I don't really understand temping yet so am hoping someone can confirm?
Therefore I'm assuming I'm out and that my body played a cruel trick on me - I won't believe any symptoms ever again and am really sad :(

Sorry I just needed to ask - the oh doesn't know how it works either so is asking me how my temps are :( xxx

Sorry for being negative I'm just feeling really low as I know what's coming and I was so sure this month.


----------



## Nanninoo

Hugs hun don't be sad your still very much in regardless of temps.
The past two months of temping I've noticed mine fluctuate but have a tendency to stay above 98f (36.6c) after ovulation then when af is on it's way they drop steadily below this.
I've looked at other peoples charts and seen they have had a dip in temp then the next day gone straight back up resulting in conceiving so there's always hope! Keep monitoring your temps hun, what dpo are you now? X


----------



## Phoenix82

Thx hun, I'm assuming 10/11 however now I'm doubting I'm in I'm wondering if the pains I had like AF may have been late o as I would have been cd16, although I had 2 lines on my opk before then and then they disappeared , again not official +)
I don't know what to think anymore!
I've never had pains or that much diff cm before either &#55357;&#56875;

The last 2 nights I haven't slept well and stirred a lot which I've read can reduce your bbt but I think I'm just hoping now. My pee has smelt quite strongly too and I don't appear to have an infection - see my body hates me and loves to need with me!!

Thanks for the support sorry for being so negative, I really appreciate your support :hugs: xxx

Let me know how your appointment goes today? Xx


----------



## Rcp925

Hey Phoenix-I've been temping for about 15 months. At first it was to make sure I was actually ovulating and to tta without using pills or anything. My temp after ovulation fluctuates between 97.6-98.1 until about a day or two before af starts. That's when it starts to drop a little each day and on the day my af comes it drops below my coverline and stays down until after ovulation the next cycle. Temping can be extremely frustrating in the beginning and things such as working out, restless sleep, sleeping in cold rooms/warm rooms, drinking,sleeping with your mouth open, etc., all have an effect on your temps. It take several cycles to understand what's happening and be able to find the patterns. Don't give up hope. It's not over until af comes and your temps dropping could just be because you didn't sleep well. Good luck!


----------



## Phoenix82

Thanks sweetie. I really appreciate the support.

My symptoms have even strong this month and even today I feel like I'm going to be sick and my pee smells - how is that normal??
It's probably a good thing I think I'm out as we have a busy weekend and at least I won't be this down by then (I hope)

You ok? Xx


----------



## Nanninoo

Your symptoms sound promising Phoenix I'm rooting for you hunny!
When are you testing? Did you say Saturday or Monday?
Doc appointment went abit hit and miss I was very stressed got there to find out receptionist booked me in Thursday not today so after basically telling her she got the appointment mixed up and I wasn't having a wasted journey she then told me I had to wait until my doctor was free (2hours later) finally saw my doctor he was going to try me on the same medication epileptic people have to treat there seizers which I was happy about as my mum is on the same drug due to her migraines and since being on it she hasn't suffered a migraine so I was more than happy to try these 'wonder drugs' then he realised at the last minute he couldn't give them to me as they are not suitable for woman TTC or pregnant which annoyed me slightly so I've been put on another stronger medication and also tramadol for pain relief he said it should knock me out for a few hours when I take it for a migraine attack as it's very strong. I go back to see him in 8 weeks time for a follow up see how the medication is he also referred me to the hospital for MRI scan to check there's no tumors as precaution. X


----------



## Tatemp

Hi Phoenix, your symptoms are sounding more positive everyday. I just read about the weird pee smell being a good sign last week, so fingers tightly crossed. :thumbup:

About the temp, one dip is nothing to worry about. My post o temps vary mostly between 36.3 and 36.5, sometimes going as low as 36.1 or as high as 36.7. So a fluctuation of 0.1 is nothing to worry about. Like rcp said you need to do it for a few months to recognize the trends. 
Let's hope this is your month and you won't even need to keep temping.


Nanninoo, I'm sorry about the 'wonder drug' being a no go. Apparently TTC is a pain in the ass in more ways than one. I hope the new medication will help you. :hugs:


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo thanks huni I think sat as AF is due Monday, what do you think?

Omg your docs sound as useless as mine!!

Tramadol!! That's heavy stuff, it will make you drowsy but as long as it helps you then I guess it's worth a try. Let me know how you get on with it and although the owner drug is a no go now at least you know when you've had your bump you can have it xxx

Tatemp thanks hun xx


----------



## Jannah K

Hello lovely ladies.
I am sorry to not message earlier. Clomid is making me cranky, tired, bloated and giving bad headaches. 4th pill today. Will start be this weekend every other day until next weekend. Hope I o on this thing by next week.
Phoenix like everyone saying. You sound promising. Stay calm & try to relax. You can test on Sunday day after missed period;)

Nanninnoo glad u didn't try anti epileptic med. They are awful. I do research on kids with epilepsy. Poor outcomes! How many days are you post o? 

RCP & tatemp: what's new?


----------



## Rcp925

Jannah-I'm sorry the clomid is making you feel shitty but it's all for a good cause. And you're out of that wacky cycle you had. Hoping for good news this month for you. I have a good feeling!

Phoenix- you can test before af is due but just remember that a lot of false negatives happen before af. If there is a bfn it may be a bfp the day after your af is due. 

Nanninoo-sheesh, these migraines sound just awful for you! I hope the doc gets your meds all straightened out. Have you looked into what you eat and how some highly inflammatory foods can cause migraines? My dad had really awful ones all his life until he changed his diet. Now he gets them very rarely, maybe a few times a year where it used to be a few times a month. Just something to look into as it's all natural and doesn't require a prescription. :flower: hope you find something soon that helps. 

I'm doing fine. 6dpo today and I'm really telling myself there's just no way this month. Noticed my boobs are sore and I honestly can't remember if they get this sore a full 8-9 days before af. I made a note of it and will pay more attention next cycle to see if it's the same. 

On a different note, has anyone seen that discovery channel documentary called the great sperm race?? I think that's the name. You can find it on YouTube and it is hilarious!! Extremely informative and I learned a lot I didn't know before, but I laughed my ass off at it. Very entertaining. You should all check it out. Haha! 

That's all for me! Sorry I just wrote a book

Ciao!!


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey everyone

Jannah I'm sorry you feeling so rotten - hopefully this is your month so you can stop them!!

RCP and Tatemp how are you feeling?

Nanninoo omg I almost fell out of bed this am my temp was 36.62!!
That's a good sign right? After o it rose to a max of 36.61 then it dropped off a bit and then rose again, omg I feel sick
I know it doesn't mean I am but surely this is a good sign if your temp rise happens twice after o? Xx I'm guessing it could be a rogue reading?


----------



## Nanninoo

Tatemp thanks hunny I hope it works too.

Phoenix so it was 36.62 that would be around 97.91f is a nice high reading for someone close to when af would show I have a feeling it's your month I'm so hoping it is hunny fingers crossed! :hugs:

Jannah sorry clomid isn't making you feel too good hope you feel better soon, I'm currently 5dpo as of today.

RCP yes hun they are awful I've tried loads of things even swapping my diet and changing my lifestyle to no effect my doctor thinks my triggers are a bunch of things including certain smells and sunlight! Yes sunlight of all things... :dohh: just praying this new medication works.

X


----------



## Rcp925

Hmm...well, ladies, my body is playing mean tricks on me. Mean, mean, mean. My boobs are SORE now. They were sore yesterday but they're even worse today. Unbelievable. I think this is my mind/body just playing tricks. It hurts to lie on my stomach, even. And walking. 

...It's not possible, right? Someone help me keep my expectations low, please. I was all fine a week+ ago when dh got sick and I thought "well, we're out this month". But then I ovulated 4 days sooner and now this. I just want af to come so I can work on next month. Any advice??

Hope everyone is doing well. Give updates! How's it going Phoenix?? Nanninoo-any progress? Tatemp and jannah?


----------



## Jannah K

Hey rcp
U r in it till AF doesn't show. When is AF due? Also it only takes one sperm. I watched sperm race with hubby last night....it gave him better idea about timing and reproduction.
Don't go by the signs unless u miss AF. I had nausea dizzy spells bloated backache but no bfp. When AF came I was shattered...

I am done my pills!! Done AF!! Back to bd. We started tonight and will continue every other day till opk +ve.

I hope we all get bfp in march:)


----------



## Rcp925

Yes. Thank you. I needed someone to snap me out of it. Haha! Af is due in 7 days. I fully expect to see her and then get my April bd'ing under way. Good luck, jannah! This could be your month! Sperm race was really interesting, right?


----------



## Jannah K

Sperm rate was interesting. Learn a lot!
Good luck RCP:)


----------



## Phoenix82

RCP don't worry hun we all do it. Wait till AF doesn't show then test - fingers crossed.

Jannah good luck this cycle huni (yeay off the pills)

Update from me - I am actually going insane!! Fact:shrug:
My temp is still 36.60 and bfn, AF is due mon so don't know what I should do now.
I'm guessing if I was preggo I would know by now. I'm not sure when my temp would drop if AF was coming? Anyone know?
I know I've had 2 temp rises which is a good sign but surely I'd've had a BFP if thus was my month.

I don't know what to think xx


----------



## Nanninoo

Phoenix82 said:


> RCP don't worry hun we all do it. Wait till AF doesn't show then test - fingers crossed.
> 
> Jannah good luck this cycle huni (yeay off the pills)
> 
> Update from me - I am actually going insane!! Fact:shrug:
> My temp is still 36.60 and bfn, AF is due mon so don't know what I should do now.
> I'm guessing if I was preggo I would know by now. I'm not sure when my temp would drop if AF was coming? Anyone know?
> I know I've had 2 temp rises which is a good sign but surely I'd've had a BFP if thus was my month.
> 
> I don't know what to think xx

Phoenix your not out yet hunny, I've seen people's fertility friend graphs on the gallery section and seen them get bfn's even upto 13/14dpo then the next day BFP so it is still possible I would wait until Monday if that's when af is due and test again keep tracking them temps but your certaininly not out yet :thumbup: x


----------



## Nanninoo

Rcp like jannah said it only takes one sperm and your symptoms sound good fingers crossed!

Jannah good luck with bd'ing hun x


----------



## Phoenix82

Thanks hun, I don't know what I'd do without you ladies xxx

Randomly lying on my tum is incomfortable at the mo and if moving/twisting my tum it's felt strange.
Low down tummy ache, like a poorly tum not AF like, had a sharp pain in my boob/nipple and then my hip - one offs tho :(
I guess it could be AF - especially as I've had bfn so far.
Shame - I wanted my bfp for the weekend so I knew I couldn't drink at a party but what's the chances, I bet I'm not and I could have! 

Oh well at least the sun is shining xx


----------



## Jannah K

Phoenix: I hope you get bfp. My twin sis never showed +ve urine test on both her pregnancies. She missed period & got blood test done. She had cramps & twinges like you. My fingers crossed for you!
I am just anxiously waiting for +be opk. Sperm race video helped hubby understand the complexity. He understands now why we need to bd so much during the week lol hope that gives me bfp as I am relaxed this time.
I have been working out too since January 4times a week so hoping that will help too. With that said since fertile period around corner, I will not do intense workout.
I am taking robitisson too to increase cm since clomid dries cm. Also using per seed.
Anxiously waiting to hear bfp stories from you girls. Xoxo


----------



## Jannah K

I have been temping this cycle. I want to load my chart here so you all can see..I don't know how to do that
Also my temps are all over...


----------



## Jannah K

Naninnoo: how is migraine?
Clomid made me tired , hot flashes and headaches. I was wondering are you able to tell while on clomid which ovary working or which tube release egg?


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey Jannah

I'm glad the oh is more on side this month. One less thing to stress you out :)
I hope this is your turn - I'll keep everything crossed for you huni xxx :hugs:

Ohhh so your a twin (maybe you'll have twins) yeah I've heard some people don't get a + I think I'm just conscious of getting hopes up when I keep getting a bfn. I don't think I'll believe it when it actually happens (fingers crossed it does) cxxx


----------



## Nanninoo

Jannah - when you are at your chart, looking at it, at the top right it says "shareing" click that and a drop down menu will come up and then it will say "charting home page" and under it click "get code" then copy and paste the link under "bbcode" in your signature and click save! That will show your fertility friend chart :)

Regarding ovulation I didn't feel which side I was ovulating from just experienced intense cramping...

Phoenix- fingers crossed all these symptoms are signs of good things to come x


----------



## Nanninoo

Well I think I'm out this month I thought it may have been my month as well so I'm gutted :( my temp has dropped below my cover line (same as pre-ovulation) I'm cd25/dpo7 so may be a sign af is coming sooner than I thought usually not expected till cd28/31 and if af does show earlier then that means my luteal phase is incredibly short as I didn't ovulate until cd18/19! Will see what tomorrow's temp brings but I'm convinced af is around the corner as also woke this morning with af type cramps x


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo :hugs: poor you - I hoped it was your month too.
Let us know how your temps look today you are not out until the :witch: shows up. :hugs:

Stupid question what's your cover line in lay mans terms? This temping thing is losing me and I only started temping part way through my cycle.

I'm fed up now, bfn and I think I'm 13/14 dpo surely it would show by now??? Also my temp today has confused me.

So as I understand it, the earlier you test in the am the lower your bbt will be after o, if you test in the pm it's likely to be lower again? You need 3/4 hours of rested sleep for accurate readings?

I've slept for 2.5 hours, then slept 4 then temped. My temps have been ok but today I woke every 2 hours, I test roughly 30-1h earlier then normal and I was 0.03 of a degree under yesterday's temp (but I did a lil experiment yesterday which showed earlier then my normal testing time was out by up to 0.20 of a degree) so today I tested after another 2 hours sleep and got 36.82 - now I'm lost - I'm expecting AF to come and to be one of those people who don't get a temp dip :cry:


----------



## Tatemp

Hi Phoenix you should try to temp at the same time every day after after at least 4 hours of sleep. After o your temperature rises at least 0.3 degrees and stays high until AF arrives. If you have a chart of your cycle from AF to the next AF you can draw a horizontal line between your pre and post o temps, this is called the coverline. With me my temps stay above the coverline until CD1, sometimes even CD2. So most of the times I get AF prior to a temp dip, don't count yourself out before AF shows up.

Nanninoo I got all excited after seeing your chart and then I read you were down. Well you shouldn't be yet, cause a dip at 7DPO may mean implantation. It does happen on non pregnant charts as well, but occurs more often on pregnancy charts. Fertility Friend has done some research on this, here are there results:


11% of charts that showed ovulation but did not result in a pregnancy displayed this pattern.

23% of charts that showed ovulation and did result in a pregnancy showed this pattern.

 Of the pregnancy charts that showed this pattern, the most likely days for the dip to occur were between 7 and 8 days past ovulation.
I think this means that two thirds of the charts that showed this pattern, resulted in a pregnancy (not sure if my calculations are correct here, can any of you verify this?). Whatever it is, the odds are in your favor :happydance:
For more information, just search for implantation dip.

RCP, you never know. Maybe the not expecting it part makes you relaxed enough to make it happen. At least that's what everyone keeps saying, relax and it will happen.

Jannah were in the same boat this cycle, I'm CD8. Going to start BD every other day till temp rise. 

:dust: to all of us. It would be awesome if we all got our BFP's around the same time, would love to be bump buddies with you girls.


----------



## Jannah K

Nannioo
I think you are having implantation dip/cramps
You are in it till AF shows!!!


----------



## Jannah K

Phoenix:
Wait till Monday & do another test. Than wait a week in case it is late. If no show blood test....
Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Jannah K

Tatemp
I am on CD9 today. We started bd CD 7 every other day. I am expecting +be opk on cd14/15. What about u?
Oh so that's good idea to bd till temp rise. I need to make sure to do temps daily. Jus t having difficulty doing it first thing AM or waking up lol
Good luck!!
Would love to be bump buddies!!!


----------



## Jannah K

Rcp
How are you feeling?
How are your temps looking?


----------



## Rcp925

Hi ladies!!! 
Phoenix-temp at same time every day with the same thermometer in the same way (orally, etc.). Never temp twice in a day because it will mess up your pattern. Do it before getting out of bed or anything. It was so frustrating for me for a few months because I didn't know what anything meant at all. I started doing it January 2013 and by march I saw a general pattern with my cycles. It's a big picture type of thing-each individual temp doesn't matter much on its own. Only when you're looking at the whole thing do you see what your temps mean. Take it slow, follow the basic rules and you'll see a pattern soon enough. Maybe it's your bfp month and you won't need to keep doing it!! Fingers crossed for you

Nanninoo-you're not out of it until af comes!! This low temp may be a rogue one, could be implantation (yay!), or a million other reasons. How long is your lp usually? I would be surprised if it were all of the sudden short if it has been usually within the normal range. Just keep going.

Jannah- yay!! You're at one of the most fun parts of the whole cycle!! Bd as much as possible good luck!

I'm still having incredibly sore boobs...and the nipples are much bigger. I'm kind of laughing about it because I'm pretty certain this is all the fault of the maca I've been taking. I've been taking such a low dose, though. I guess we'll see. Currently 9dpo. Af due on Thursday. If I don't get it Thursday, I'll test Friday. I really don't think it will come to the testing phase, though. I'm having af-type cramps so I think it will be along. Sometimes I get these cramps a few days before af comes but only a few times a year. I usually get the cramping the heaviest day of my cycle and no other time. My body is just playing games. But my mind is totally calm and relaxed...I'm just taking it as it comes. 

Love you ladies! You keep me sane and give me someone to talk to. Have a nice day!


----------



## Tatemp

Jannah, I'm expecting o to be on CD 14, which means I'll probably BD till CD 17.


----------



## Nanninoo

Thanks girls you have lightened my mood :)
I did read about possible implantation around 7dp and dips in temps around that time so I'll keep my fingers crossed see what tomorrow brings. My boobes are extremely sore they have always been sore on clomid but these last few days they have been really sore more than usual and I'm getting a lot of cm (sorry tmi) may be a good sign or may be my body playing tricks I'll keep an open mind don't want to get my hopes up. Hope you lovely ladies are all ok hoping to hear some bfp stories soon x


----------



## Phoenix82

:hugs: Naninnoo

How is everyone? Xx


----------



## Jannah K

Hey girls hru?
Cd10 today. Will start opk test from tom.


----------



## Nanninoo

Hey Jannah cd10 already that's gone quick! Yay to opk testing, hope you get your + soon!

9dpo/cd27 today breasts are extremely tender and sore but don't know if that's a good sign or just a symptom from clomid.

If af hasn't arrived by Friday I will test Saturday

How is everyone x


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey Girls 

I can't believe your cd10!! 

Fingers crossed Nanninoo :)

AF is coming, temps are still up at the mo but cm is now slightly brown so it must be the :witch: I've had twinges, been starving, not sleeping and in general just fed up.
Gutted doesn't come close

Oh well xx


----------



## Nanninoo

Phoenix :hugs: your not out yet until proper af arrives I had brown blood (old blood) when I concieved DS it lasted a couple days then disappeared and all was fine so chin up hunny it might not mean af is on it's way fingers crossed it doesn't turn up hoping you get a bfp x


----------



## Phoenix82

Thx huni xxx


----------



## Nanninoo

And your temps are still up so your still very much in until the :witch: arrives! X


----------



## Phoenix82

Thanks Naninnoo 

I'm expecting my temp to drop v soon.
How low does the temp go? 0.03 or like 1 degree?
As I started this month and part way through I'm not sure where the norm is.

Xx


----------



## Phoenix82

As an update - temp still 36.61

Spotting started this am - bfn still


----------



## Jannah K

Hey girls
Hru?
I am OK. Just fighting headache today. No +ve yet. Was very emotional yesterday just crying like little baby. Lost my job so at home all day & house is so quiet that I would love to have a child running around house & making mess hehe

Tatemp: what is your status?
RCP: where are you?
Good luck phoenix & nanninoo


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey Jannah

:hugs:

Oh no!!! How come you lost your job?
Xx


----------



## Jannah K

I had to quit as my boss was harassing me at work. 
Didn't go to gym today just slept all day. Just did zumba and Pilates at home 
I have headache, emotional, watery cm, this smell that I get around o, constipated. So I am thinking I should get flashy soon...
Hru doing?


----------



## Jannah K

Congrats RCP!! I saw your bfp news!!! You give us hope!!!
Happy & healthy 9 months!!!


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah poor you xx

Big hugs


RCP congrats!!!!!!

Me I'm out back to cd2 although my temp is still high, still bfn

My doc is referring me to get further tests just to rule anything else out - it could take 2 months to be seen. 
Meh! Tired of BFNs now


----------



## Nanninoo

Girls....I have some news! I got a BFP this morning!! I'm 11dpo today and I did a test this morning as I had a feeling I may be pregnant these sore boobes have been continually hurting and I have had some very strange dreams aswell as a lot of cm (which I don't normally get)
I am happy but very anxious as I've had previous mc's I'm praying this is a keeper!
Phoenix and jannah I pray you both get bfp's very soon! :hugs:
Congrats rcp!! X


----------



## Rcp925

Hi ladies!!!!! I DID get a bfp! I'm in complete and utter shock. My husband and I are terrified, excited...all of the above. I decided to try on 11dpo just to see, fully expecting a bfn. Used an Internet cheapie....walked away from it and came back a little while later and thought I saw a line. Didn't believe it, so I repeated it a few hrs later. Line was a little darker this time and definitely there. Ended up getting a positive digi later that day as well which is when I broke the news to my husband. We're still trying to get used to it. I just hope it sticks. 

Phoenix-if your temp is still high then I think there's still a possibility. Keep watching your temps. If you're really having af then they should have dropped by now.


----------



## Nanninoo

Rcp925 said:


> Hi ladies!!!!! I DID get a bfp! I'm in complete and utter shock. My husband and I are terrified, excited...all of the above. I decided to try on 11dpo just to see, fully expecting a bfn. Used an Internet cheapie....walked away from it and came back a little while later and thought I saw a line. Didn't believe it, so I repeated it a few hrs later. Line was a little darker this time and definitely there. Ended up getting a positive digi later that day as well which is when I broke the news to my husband. We're still trying to get used to it. I just hope it sticks.
> 
> Phoenix-if your temp is still high then I think there's still a possibility. Keep watching your temps. If you're really having af then they should have dropped by now.

Same here hun, was expecting a bfn but wanted to test as my boobes have been so sore. I used an internet cheapie walked away came back a minute later and there was a second line! I was shocked to say the least I then went around the house testing under different light just to see if I was seeing things but nope there's defo a second line I used another internet cheapie with different urine and it still showed a second line I am so excited but so nervous I just praying I don't miscarry again I don't want to go through a 3rd loss! Going to my local town shortly have an eye test booked I will also pick up a frer whilst I'm out!
I also have to stop all my medication for my migraines which I am disappointed but i have to as it could potentially harm baby. Roll on the migraines!!! :cry: x


----------



## Jannah K

oMG!! Congrats Nanninoo!!! This is great news!!! Happy & healthy 9mos!!!! Look after yourself:)

I am so happy for you both. I hope we all get bfps soon so we become bump buddies.

Phoenix: hang in there. I hope you get bfp before your doc appt.

As for me. Got +ve opk just in shock after my crazy last cycle. This +ve is there without flashy smiley....so weird!!! It is the earliest we have ever gotten +very opk. Pray for me:)
Hmmm...We bded Thursday, Friday, Saturday, Tuesday. Will do tonight and next two nights. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Jannah K

oMG!! Congrats Nanninoo!!! This is great news!!! Happy & healthy 9mos!!!! Look after yourself:)

I am so happy for you both. I hope we all get bfps soon so we become bump buddies.

Phoenix: hang in there. I hope you get bfp before your doc appt.

As for me. Got +ve opk just in shock after my crazy last cycle. This +ve is there without flashy smiley....so weird!!! It is the earliest we have ever gotten +very opk. Pray for me:)
Hmmm...We bded Thursday, Friday, Saturday, Tuesday. Will do tonight and next two nights. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Jannah K

Nanninoo and RCP
What did you do this cycle different from last cycle?

Also I got solid smiley this morning. Yesterday was blank circle. When I look at the stick without digi, I don't see two lines just smudge...also I don't have much cm....I did take robitisson everyday from CD7 onwards.

Please share!


----------



## Jannah K

Nanninoo was this your 3rd clomid cycle/ TTC cycle?
RCP: was it your first?


----------



## Nanninoo

Jannah I'm not too sure regarding your solid smiley with smudge but this cycle I got a peak on my cbfm which would be like a solid smiley in your case and I got it at cd10 but I didn't actually ovulate my body geared up to it realising the hormone but didn't release the egg as I confirmed it with my temps they raised but didn't dip like they should when ovulation occurs I then actually ovulated on cd18 temps and opk's confirmed this so my cbfm was wrong no fault of its own my body was messing about with my hormones so maybe that's your case I don't know. What cd are you on now jannah?

Yes this was my 3rd cycle of clomid hun. The only thing I did different this cycle was plenty of bd'ing before ovulation as you can see by my chart we bd from cd10-17 I ovulated on the morning of cd18 whereas last cycles I was focusing on bd'ing more around ovulation and the days afterwards so bd'ing early definatly helped I also took floradix magnesium liquid mineral supplement and floradix liquid iron and vitamin formula which also includes b2,b6,b12 and c.
And also used preseed.

If I can be of any more help just ask! :thumbup: now let's get some more bfp's I'm rooting for you girls :hugs: I need bump buddies x


----------



## Jannah K

Thanks Naninnoo
I am cd13 today. I can't tell much from my chart yet as it is my first month. I can feel both right & left ovaries with twinges....I am thinking that I am going to ovulate by tom...my temps suppose to go up if I ovulate?
I am using pre seed, drinking water, bd next 3-4days, will take last dose of robitisson today....

I am going to test another opk I have in an hour to confirm lh surge. Maybe that's what my body does too lh surge and no o for a while and of course not bding enough prior to o....
Hoping for miracle baby for myself, phoenix, tatemp...so we can all be bump buddies:)


----------



## Nanninoo

Well I'll be stalking this thread and keeping In touch with you wonderful ladies x


----------



## Tatemp

:happydance: Nanninoo and RCP congratulations, I wish you both a happy and healthy 9 months.

I am now CD12 and BDing every other day. This month is a bit weird for me, because I always said I didn't want a December baby. So I kind of not want to try, but I don't want to skip a month of trying either. So if it happens it happens otherwise it's OK too.


----------



## Jannah K

Good luck tatemp
I am cd13..got solid smiley on digi AM but when you tske out stick i only see smudge so not sure of it...so we will bd next 3-4days in a row. But when I use no name brand, it only showed 1line and also it was not first urine of day..


----------



## Rcp925

hey everyone! sorry I've been MIA. I'm completely and utterly exhausted.

Nanninoo-CONGRATS!!!! So happy and excited for you!! That is wonderful. What did your dh say?

Jannah- This was a weird month. We've been ntnp for a few months but decided to start really trying during this cycle. I did start taking maca powder before this cycle, not particularly because I thought I had a fertility issue but mostly because I had some symptoms (and have had for some time) of hypothyroidism. I decided to try the maca to see if it would regulate that, but I thought it couldn't hurt too much if it helped fertility. DH was taking it, too, though probably not long enough to have any effect. And then I thought we were out because we BD'd on CD9 and then hubby got sick on CD11. When he got sick I thought we were totally out even though I wasn't supposed to ovulate (or so I thought) until CD18. That's when I usually ovulate. Instead, I woke up on CD14 and my temp had jumped. No idea if it was just a fluke or the maca. So, in my mind I had crossed this month off because I thought we hadn't had enough bd'ing. I didn't even seriously think I could be pregnant until a little further on when I started to feel crappy. My breasts were extremely sore, more sore than ever before. And my left nipple was randomly bigger than my right. haha! I was also a bit queasy and way more tired than I thought I should have been. The only reason I tested on 11dpo was because that was my last day off before a week of work and I knew I'd be able to spend that day with DH. I was fully expecting a bfn but I definitely got the surprise of my life.

All that being said, I've been charting for 15 months in preparation for this ttc thing. My cycles at first were confusing and weird. My luteal phase was short, which I was a little concerned about. But I was able to tweak things in my diet and stuff that I guess made a difference.

Good luck on BD'ing this month!! I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you to get a BFP! Holiday babies!! woohoo!!!

Tatemp--keep on doing your thing. I'm a december baby...a Christmas baby, to be precise. And I realized last year that it was actually really nice. I always get to be around my family, pretty much everyone has off of work and it's a happy, jolly time of year. Don't let a potential December baby throw you. It will be magical and wonderful no matter what happens. Go for it. As it is, my baby will be due Thanksgiving day! Go figure.


----------



## Rcp925

phoenix- whatever happened with your temps? did af come? good luck!! fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Jannah K

Good luck tatemp
I am cd13..got solid smiley on digi AM but when you tske out stick i only see smudge so not sure of it...so we will bd next 3-4days in a row. But when I use no name brand, it only showed 1line and also it was not first urine of day..


----------



## Nanninoo

RCP my OH was happily surprised he said "I told you it would happen" I kept saying prior to getting the BFP I wasn't going to get pregnant and that it would proberly take me another 4 years to concieve like it did with our son and I was on my last 3rd round of clomid as consultant wanted me to try 3 cycles using it then if bfn I had to take a 6 month break from TTC so I was a little down to say the least so I've been lucky really getting my BFP now before I come off the clomid. I am excited but I can't help but be anxious at the thought of possibly mc'ing again, OH tells me not to worry and be positive which Im trying to be but with my DS I never stoped worrying until the day he was born and I have another 36 weeks to go yet!

Told in laws and parents the news but strictly keeping it quiet from everyone else until at least past the 5 month mark just like I did with DS just to be on the safe side. 
Phoned my fertility nurse yesterday and told her the news, she has booked me in for an early scan on 8th April I should be around the 7 week mark and they did the same with my DS once heart beat is detected they start me on my clexane injections (blood thinners) that I have to inject daily until 2 weeks aftert the birth as I have APS (blood clotting problem) which they think is why I have had previous mc's and I took clexane injections with my pregnancy of DS and it resulted in me having a healthy baby!

Started eating really healthy at the start of the week to try and help relieve my migraines or at least find a trigger so I've stopped eating cheese, chocolate and caffeine and so far so good also not eating any greasy foods or processed foods and eating a lot of fruit and veg and drinking more water I'm really hoping these big changes help with my migraine attacks as I've now come off all my migraine preventative medication due to the pregnancy so fingers crossed!

Good luck bd'ing Jannah!
Phoenix how you doing hun?
Good luck Tatemp!
Rcp h&h 9 months.

Wishing you all luck and hoping to hear some bfp's very soon :hugs:

Xxx


----------



## Phoenix82

Sorry for the delayed reply ladies.

OMG I am soooo pleased for you Naninnoo!!! 
I wish you and rcp a 9 happy healthy month pregnancy and cannot wait to Jannah and I can join you with bfp. We HAVE to keep in touch.

I'm cd3 with AF and my temps are still high - oh well
Next cycle maybe xxx


----------



## Nanninoo

Phoenix I'm sorry af struck! New cycle fresh month lets catch these eggs girls! I have a good feeling yourself, jannah & Tatemp will be conceiving shortly and I will defiantly be keeping in touch and stalking this thread! You girls are a rock and so supportive and understanding. Just remember girls don't ever give up hope because I did I hit rock bottom and remember it took me along time to have my son it wasn't easy and I honestly didn't think it would happen to me so stay positive and I know it will happen for you guys! I will be rooting for you all on getting your bfp's I need you as bump buddies :hugs: x


----------



## Jannah K

Phoenix: good thing is your cycles are short. You will be done 2nd cycle while I am still trying to complete this cycle....
I feel little hopeless today. Yesterday I had solid smiley on digi & -ve on no brand name. When I disassemble digi stick, I saw smudge so I redid one before going to bed. I saw faint second line but not dark enough....
Redid this AM using a diff digi and its blank circle with second faint line. I hope I get a solid smiley soon as I don't think I can come up with BD past Sunday....
This cycle we have been better be but it does take a toll on me to get DH to get on board at the time ai want. I can't go back to DH and say it was false positive otherwise we will have to stop bd till smiley...
Since period ended we have been bding 3days in a row than two days off and we were planning to bd5 days in a row but I think I should aim for every other day to assure volume is high...I don't know
Oh to make this more confusing, according to my temp I may have ovulated on cd10. Based on periods, cd14 today so I should ovulate today....
Hmmm...I have twinges in ovary here & there.. I have lower back ache but it must be from my zumba Pilates routine...
What u say girls??? 
In the past on clomid, I had +very on cd15 cd3-7,cd16cd5-9,cd17cd5-9...
I wonder if I had false +ves before and I didn't pick on them!!


----------



## Nanninoo

Jannah can you post your chart so I can have a look for you x


----------



## Jannah K

Phoenix: good thing is your cycles are short. You will be done 2nd cycle while I am still trying to complete this cycle....
I feel little hopeless today. Yesterday I had solid smiley on digi & -ve on no brand name. When I disassemble digi stick, I saw smudge so I redid one before going to bed. I saw faint second line but not dark enough....
Redid this AM using a diff digi and its blank circle with second faint line. I hope I get a solid smiley soon as I don't think I can come up with BD past Sunday....
This cycle we have been better be but it does take a toll on me to get DH to get on board at the time ai want. I can't go back to DH and say it was false positive otherwise we will have to stop bd till smiley...
Since period ended we have been bding 3days in a row than two days off and we were planning to bd5 days in a row but I think I should aim for every other day to assure volume is high...I don't know
Oh to make this more confusing, according to my temp I may have ovulated on cd10. Based on periods, cd14 today so I should ovulate today....
Hmmm...I have twinges in ovary here & there.. I have lower back ache but it must be from my zumba Pilates routine...
What u say girls??? 
In the past on clomid, I had +very on cd15 cd3-7,cd16cd5-9,cd17cd5-9...
I wonder if I had false +ves before and I didn't pick on them!!


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey girls

I'm sooo devastated this month that it's a bfn.

I just keep crying, what a nightmare!
I'm convinced I'm never going to get there. 
My oh things I've lost the plot and I'm being impatient!!! It's been a long time coming ttc and now we are finally there it's not happening, it ok for guys they don't have this rollercoaster!!!

Oh well I'm onto my next cycle anyway so what can I do.
I've still got night temps and a blood test booked for 21 hormone test while awaiting referral to the specialist.

I don't know how long I can take this waiting to get there :(

Sorry for the moan


----------



## Jannah K

Nanninoo said:


> Jannah can you post your chart so I can have a look for you x

Please check PM
Thanks!


----------



## Jannah K

Hang in there love!!
You are young & healthy..you will have bfp soon.....baby dust!!!
You will be in next cycle sooner than you think.....xoxo
I am temping and opk & I am so confused...my last clomid cycle.....lower back ache & heavy ovaries....just was craving tea and coconut ice cream today...


QUOTE=Phoenix82;32072147]Hey girls

I'm sooo devastated this month that it's a bfn.

I just keep crying, what a nightmare!
I'm convinced I'm never going to get there. 
My oh things I've lost the plot and I'm being impatient!!! It's been a long time coming ttc and now we are finally there it's not happening, it ok for guys they don't have this rollercoaster!!!

Oh well I'm onto my next cycle anyway so what can I do.
I've still got night temps and a blood test booked for 21 hormone test while awaiting referral to the specialist.

I don't know how long I can take this waiting to get there :(

Sorry for the moan[/QUOTE]


----------



## Nanninoo

Phoenix :hugs: hunny! Af sucks I know but it will happen. On a good note least you have a referral to specialist that's what I had when I was TTC for a long time it's great when you get seen they will test everything and you will proberly be given clomid my consultant told me that's the first point of call and clomid is what worked for me! Stay positive sweetie!

Jannah I've replied to your pm hun x


----------



## Jannah K

Tatemp did u get +very opk?


----------



## Jannah K

My younger sis just gave birth to baby boy:):) 
I am officially the only one married with no child both side of families
My side. 3 nieces 2 nephew
My OH side 2 nephew 2 nieces


----------



## Phoenix82

Thanks Nanninoo, I think I'm going to buy a fertility monitor - that way hopefully it won't be as stressful as not getting + OPK!!

On one side I hope they find nothing is wrong but then on the other side I hope there is a reason we aren't falling rather then because we are not - if that makes sense?

How is everyone else?

Cd4 for me


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> My younger sis just gave birth to baby boy:):)
> I am officially the only one married with no child both side of families
> My side. 3 nieces 2 nephew
> My OH side 2 nephew 2 nieces

Congratulations on the birth and having a bundle of joy in the family. 

You will get there and it will be all the sweeter, this wait for our BFP is just fates way of making us feel more privileged and appreciative.
That's what I'm telling myself to get me through!!!

:hugs: xxxx


----------



## Nanninoo

Jannah congrats on your new nephew! Lovely news :)
Phoenix you are right it's defiantly gods way of making us feel more privileged when we are finally blessed with your miracles that's what I kept thinking to my self as well. When I picked my sons name because I liked it I never new the meaning of the name so I looked it up and it means 'god remembers' I thought to myself how perfect of a meaning for my son after 4 years TTC and 2 losses god remembered and blessed me with a healthy baby! X


----------



## Jannah K

Thanks girls for your support!!
Phoenix already on CD4 wow
I feel like my cycle so slow ...first no AF...than prover a after 50 days...than AF now ovulation wait...hehr!!

On a good note, I def have +he lh surge today. Will be tonight & next two days and hopefully it will do the trick...
Hopefully temps will confirm o soon


----------



## Nanninoo

Jannah sounds good will be good to hear your temps in the next few days fingers crossed you ovulate x


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> Thanks girls for your support!!
> Phoenix already on CD4 wow
> I feel like my cycle so slow ...first no AF...than prover a after 50 days...than AF now ovulation wait...hehr!!
> 
> On a good note, I def have +he lh surge today. Will be tonight & next two days and hopefully it will do the trick...
> Hopefully temps will confirm o soon

I know I am lucky to have short cycles, but it means more heartache more regularly!! Or so it feels anyway.

Well I got persona monitor today so hopefully that will be less stressful then stupid OPK!!!!

Fingers crossed you catch that eggy! Xx


----------



## Jannah K

Let me know how monitor working,,,
My opk says that it will show 4fertile days but I don't think that's true since I got solid smiley today and not flashy..to be on safe side we will just continue bd as Long as we can till af....
I think short cycles better so u can keep trying.....I feel like Iam ttc too long due to loongcycles....without clomid from next month I will go crazy...so please pray that it works this time....

I didn't get ewcm so I am just counting on pre seed and drinking water and green tea...tried robittison too but don't see diff,,,,

Oh my older sis told me that after her first miscarriage they tried for two years and she didn't get preggo...she got on clomid...cycle3 she conceive first daughter...second daughter two years later was natural,...I didn't tell anyone I am on clomid,..sisters know now that we are trying but I have long irregular cycles....so they are suggesting clomid.....I don't want anyone to know about all this until we get bfp.....


----------



## Phoenix82

I will, it's got to help, I hope!! Although it's the contraceptive monitor that tells you when not to bd but everyone is saying it's the same thing as a cbfm just bd when it says not too lol

Big hugs for you and I have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Jannah K

Girls I have been. Working out....and watching diet
I think I lost like 7lbs since last cycle!!
Hope it helps fertility!!


----------



## Phoenix82

Ohhh well done xx


----------



## Jannah K

Hey girls
Hope all is well 
I still have solid smiley which previously would be there for only few hrs.....opk lines getting darker
..bd enough this cycle....
Going to check temps in morning and hopefully o confirms soon...
On side note my ovaries don't feel heavy...no cramps...usually I get bad cramps if on clomid during o....so confusing!!


----------



## Nanninoo

Good luck jannah sounds like ovulation is around corner x


----------



## Jannah K

Temp was 97.3 AM. Still solid smiley...cramps since last night....oh tired to bd today....
How long after solid smiley usually there is o?


----------



## Nanninoo

Never used smiley opk's but the internet cheapie opk's after I got dark lines about 24 hours after I had major cramping (ovulation) but everyone's different they say after a + usually between 12-48hrs after x


----------



## Jannah K

I have cramps since last night...
This AM had solid smiley...lines were dark...
Will bd tonight or AM last time for this cycle and will check opk again....


----------



## Nanninoo

Good luck jannah!
How are you Phoenix and Tatemp?

I'm feeling abit crappy to be honest I don't know why exactly I think it's me worrying about the whole pregnancy, every time I go to the toilet I'm always checking for blood or any slight cramp I'm worrying, I was the same with my other pregnancy with my son I didn't enjoy it and was constantly worrying until the day I gave birth! This should be a happy time but I'm in no mood for celebrating let alone announcing the news to friends and family, since having 2 losses prior to having my son I am forever worried, wish I could be happy I just don't like to get excited if the worst was to happen. I really need to snap out of this, prob just my hormones and being extra sensitive I don't know....sorry for the moan I just needed to let it out somewhere can't tel OH he just tells me stop being negitive and be possitive easily said than done though...

Anyway I hope you girls are ok and good luck xx


----------



## Tatemp

Hi girls,

I had a temp jump yesterday from 36.2 to 36.5, today it dropped to 36.3. So I'm waiting to see if it will remain up tomorrow to confirm ovulation. 
I must say this month was the most fun I had bding in a few months. Since I don't really want a December baby, I wasn't really stressing about everything. I do notice that now that ovulation is here I am starting to stress more out about it. 

jannah and phoenix how are you holding up? Our BFP's will come too one day, don't lose hope.

Nanninnoo how are you doing? Any symptoms? I was thinking, how we spend the TWW symptom spotting, but I really have no idea what happens to those symptoms after the BFP. I almost never look up info on pregnancy, because I don't want to build up all this knowledge and then turn out that I can't use them myself.


----------



## Jannah K

Temp went up from 97.3 to 98.1. I guess if it stays up next two days confirms o?


----------



## Jannah K

Aww naninoo
Try to enjoy it....!!
Life has many uncertainties so you gotta enjoy the moment you have....just look after yourself 

Xoxo

QUOTE=Nanninoo;32094495]Good luck jannah!
How are you Phoenix and Tatemp?

I'm feeling abit crappy to be honest I don't know why exactly I think it's me worrying about the whole pregnancy, every time I go to the toilet I'm always checking for blood or any slight cramp I'm worrying, I was the same with my other pregnancy with my son I didn't enjoy it and was constantly worrying until the day I gave birth! This should be a happy time but I'm in no mood for celebrating let alone announcing the news to friends and family, since having 2 losses prior to having my son I am forever worried, wish I could be happy I just don't like to get excited if the worst was to happen. I really need to snap out of this, prob just my hormones and being extra sensitive I don't know....sorry for the moan I just needed to let it out somewhere can't tel OH he just tells me stop being negitive and be possitive easily said than done though...

Anyway I hope you girls are ok and good luck xx[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jannah K

Hru doing RCP, tatemp, phoenix?


----------



## Rcp925

Hi girls! Jannah-that sounds like an awesome jump. I'm sure you'll see high temps the next 2 days and O will be confirmed. That's why I loved charting. I always knew when/if I ovulated. 

Nanninoo-try to enjoy things now. So much of this is out of your control-just take care of your body and get as much rest as you can. I know it's easier said than done, but try not to worry about what may happen and just love the fact that you're pregnant right now. 

Tatemp-glad you had fun this month! Hopefully it will be a bfp month for you. 

Phoenix-how are things? Whatever happened with your temp? Did it fall?

I'm feeling ok. Very queasy and extremely tired. Just trying to take care of myself. Eat right and get lots of rest while still getting some exercise in. This baby is definitely already kicking my ass...but I'm ok with it. I worry about miscarriage, too, which I think is a common worry. So, the fact that I'm feeling crappy gives me hope that I have a nice sticky bean. 

Let me know how everything is going, ladies!


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey Girls

Nanninoo - I totally understand your worried, you've had a tough time but this one will work out, I don't doubt it.

Jannah and Tatemp - finders crossed on o. 

I'm ok, I'm a bit fed up to be fair.
My temp did drop finally xxx


----------



## Jannah K

Phoenix: I know how u feel...but God had best timing
My OH keeps saying I will never get preggo if I constantly do charting. Opk etc....guys don't get it!!! He is like it will happen when you least expect it.....but with irregular cycles you have no choice but to time it ...


----------



## Jannah K

https://www.myfertilitycharts.com/webedition/20/ovulation_chart.aspx?y=2014&m=3&d=7&ev=1&a=1&dt=1&l=107&fid=94345&pub=1"

Girls can u look at my chart? Did I ovulate?


----------



## Nanninoo

Jannah I'm unsure...it looks that cd14 you had a slight dip followed by 3 highs but you didn't get a possitive opk until cd15 so it can't mean ovulation if you got a poss opk after the dip in temp but looking at cd18 you have had a dip again so that could indicate ovulation if it is followed by high temps considering you have a poss opk on cd15.
See what temp you get tomorrow if it's high for next 3 days then you ovulated today! x


----------



## Jannah K

Naninoo rem digi gave me +ve on cd13 which I thought was false positive...
Hmmm...
We haven't bd since cd15 ...my cramps were on cd15 &cd16...
So confused!


----------



## Tatemp

Hi Jannah K,

I believe you have ovulated, because you temps kept rising since CD 14/15. Even though you had a small dip today it's still above the coverline. Let's see if your temp stays above the coverline the next couple of days and than we can be sure you did ovulate.


----------



## Phoenix82

I know - mine says the same.

However it probably does come as a surprise for them but it's our bodies.

I'm ok - just sick of the no and feeling like this.
Hopefully the monitor will help me feel more in control and relaxed. I'm cd7 today do think I'll start bding cd10 this month and my monitor isn't showing moon it's way yet. I usually bd from cd8 but I'm not feeling like it for tomorrow (busy couple of days) but if we get the o sign it will be too late as we haven't bd much between trying this time, so there won't be fresh swimmer anyway. We shall see.


----------



## Nanninoo

Jannah that was properly a true positive not a false then as you did have a big dip then 3 consecutive highs plus cramping I would say you ovulated cd 15/16 x


----------



## Jannah K

Temp went back upto 98.1.
Girls I don't know what to do....since o...I feel depress and cranky. Anything OH says or does getting to me....I am crying a lot too....
Have runny nose on/off since yday
No other symptoms....
Is this clomid after effects? I have never felt like this after o...


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah I'm not sure about temping really hun, sorry.

Don't be down huni :hugs:

Maybe it's your month - exciting xxx


----------



## Jannah K

Thanks phoenix!
I am actively looking for jobs as home alone maybe getting to me....there is only so much cooking and cleaning I could do for two of us....
How r u all feeling?


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> Thanks phoenix!
> I am actively looking for jobs as home alone maybe getting to me....there is only so much cooking and cleaning I could do for two of us....
> How r u all feeling?

Good luck with the job hunt
I'm cd8 due to start bding again and I'm not feeling it this month, can't be bothered with it all - strange and not like me


----------



## Phoenix82

So girls I need some girly advice if you don't mind.

Most months I used to have brown cm before AF shows up then a very light AF.

However the last few months I've had only a couple of hours of brown the. Red and brown together, with my cycle appearing to get slightly heavier.

This month I'm on cd9 and I had no brown cm before AF but since AF I've had brown cm on and off and today bright red blood when going to the ladies.

I'm not sure what is happening and it's bugging me now especially as we start to be tomorrow (but I don't really want to if there is blood).

I've started to excercise again but that shouldn't affect it.

My persona monitor is showing me as being in the fertile window and on the test stick it now has 2 lines which I understand to be showing estrogen and the the normal one hcg. 

My temp was in the 35 degrees but is at 36.10 so I have literally no idea what my body is doing. 

Any ideas or advice???

I have a 21 day blood test booked this month xxxx


----------



## Jannah K

Is the cd9 flow heavy? Do u have cramps?


I am 4dpo...been really irritable, depress, cranky for no reason...since o, OH and I have been clashing...
Got wet cm...weird as around o I was so dry...
Had runny nose last two days...

Other than that my neck acted up after so many minths yday..cannot take any med so in pain..dr says stress makes me get this pain...also suspects disk reversal in my neck....OH too busy to give me neck massage so i am just fighting pain as I dontw ant to take meds and interfere with implantation....


I haven't been going to gym since fertile period...just been doing fertility yoga, Pilates, Zumba at home....I am not too sure what is considerd too much...


----------



## Jannah K

https://www.myfertilitycharts.com/webedition/20/ovulation_chart.aspx?y=2014&m=3&d=7&ev=1&a=1&dt=1&l=107&fid=94345&pub=1"

Tatemp, RCP, nanninoo, Phoenix... how is my chart looking?


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey Jannah

There's no flow as such just spotting brown cm all day and this morning had a fair bit of blood.

I just don't know what is causing it and why it's happening :(


----------



## Tatemp

I'm DPO6 today, no symptoms at all. My temps were very near to my coverline, until today when it jumped from 36.3 to 36.7. Not really sure what's going on, I'll see what it does tomorrow. Since I have no symptoms at all i don't think this is my month either.

Phoenix, I am just as confused as you are about your symptoms. CD9 is a bit long to still be period related, have you ever had a period that long? It can't be ovulation, too many days and it's definitely too early for implantation. You tested BFN so it can't be an early miscarriage. As long as it's not so much that you need to wear a pad, I wouldn't worry too much. You did have an unusual cycle, maybe your body needs a little more time to readjust?.

Jannah K, your chart looks great. There is a clear shift in temperatures, so you definitely ovulated. :thumbup:


----------



## Jannah K

Thanks Tatemp......I hope your temp stays up!!
Phoenix how r u feeling? Did u have period for this long before? Keep a record of all this so when u see a dr...they can provide some guidance....


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey girls

I just feel v low at the moment but more confused then anything.

I've never had a period go for more then 4 days and nothing like this, it's not really AF anymore.
Confused.com

Now I've scared myself it pcos, cysts, endometriosis, premature menopause, anything else that will stop me having a baby - mad I know but I can't help but worry.

I honestly don't think I'll sleep tonight. Xxx


----------



## Jannah K

Phoenix
Sometimes women body act up for no reason at all. I don't think there is Anything serious going on unless bleeding continues for month...also is this fresh blood or AF blood?
For peace of mind, try to see a dr


----------



## Phoenix82

Thanks Jannah

I think I'm losing it this month. I want to start bding but with this cm I'm not sure I'm comfortable doing that.

It's mainly brown cm like before AF comes and the red was pinkish then full on red but that only happen when I went to the loo once and then after that nothing but brown - it's that kind of brown sticky stuff :( :shrug:

I had a bit of an emotional time last night and cried myself to sleep, I think the oh thinks I've finally cracked.


----------



## Nanninoo

Hey girls just been catching up on your posts...
Jannah your chart looks great! It looks like you ovulated so it just a waiting game now, fingers crossed you get your BFP

Good luck Tatemp!

Phoenix please don't be sad sweetie I used to have a couple of months bleeding inbetween periods I had af then stopped then about 10 days later I bled red blood for a couple days then went back to brown cm then I bled again the following cycle about the time I would of ovulated and I spoke to my consultant about it and he did ultrasound but couldn't find any problems and he also did bloods which showed my hormones weren't right they were low then it never showed again it was very strange but my cycles have never been right I always had long iregular heavy periods, I even went 10 weeks without af showing and I definatly wasn't pregnant! Since my consultant prescribed me the clomid it really has helped (apart from the major cramping when I ovulate) it has regulated my cycles to normal length and i haven't had any more bleeds between periods and most of all it made me ovulate! When do you see specialist? I think they will prescribe Clomid as they usually do that for woman not conceiving/ovulating or if they have iregular cycles like me. Hope that helps x


----------



## Phoenix82

Thanks sweetie, I don't have a date yet I'm still waiting xx


----------



## Nanninoo

:hugs: xxx


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey ladies

Do any of you know which line on the fm shows estrogen? I understand that that line should get fainter as the lh hormone rises, is that right?

I cannot understand when to know I'm ovulating as the first month you won't get the o symbol - I wanted to do smep but can't if I don't know - help!!!!
Xxx


----------



## Jannah K

Can u get digi ?
Basically on digi its flashy smily meaning estrogen high
Solid smiley both estrogen and lh at peak

Not sure based on FM...

Nothing new with me ..6dpo today and don't feel a thing...


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> Can u get digi ?
> Basically on digi its flashy smily meaning estrogen high
> Solid smiley both estrogen and lh at peak
> 
> Not sure based on FM...
> 
> Nothing new with me ..6dpo today and don't feel a thing...

Hey hun

To be honest it's just one month so I'll just keep bding every other day for a bit.

I was just hoping I could pin point o straight away with the monitor so I could smep.

So much to think about ttc

My temps were
Cd 1 36.61 degrees c
Cd 4 35.81
Cd 7 36.19
Cd 8 36.13
Cd 9 36.10
Cd 10 36.18
Cd 11 36.07


----------



## Nanninoo

Phoenix I'm not too sure regarding lines on persona as I've never used one I'm guessing they are similar to cbfm though? Why not post a thread in the TTC section with the title....ladies using persona monitor need help? and see what responses you get, worth a try especially if others are using the same monitor as you and would be more helpful. I never used the smileys clear blue ones that jannah used either and my cbfm started to play tricks as well saying I ovulated on cd 10 when opk's confirmed I didn't till cd18 so I will always stick to my internet cheapie opk's they worked for me and were a lot cheaper x


----------



## Phoenix82

Apologies in advance but I need to vent this!!!

I've got what appears to be the signs of ovulation happening with the monitor and sticks (no o symbol but I'm still in my first month of using my monitor). But last month cd12 I had diareah at lunchtime and I have the same again today - cd12!!! So I'm assuming this is just before o (I could be wrong).

And today I've rushed home to bd mid afternoon before being out and unable to bd again until Monday and the oh has a "headache" (the most crucial time if I ovulate in the next day or 2!!!!!!!) I may as well write this month off, bloody men - I'm livid with him.
I know he can't help the headache but I'm sure he could mange 15 mins (tmi I know but if we need to just get it done it is possible, god knows I've felt terrible some months but still done it).

Especially as we are out with his Dad for dinner and he's go karting tomorrow ( I'm sure he'll manage those 2 things)!!!

I'm soooooo disappointed :growl mad:


----------



## Jannah K

Aww phoenix
I know how u feel. I was ready two years ago and finally got OH on same page to start trying...but I had same prob last 4mos!!...just this mos we bd enough but I feel nothing 7dpo today...don't wanna go next month as I may not o without med and oh may be too busy when needed for *15min*...
Don't stress over it...easy said than done...but try to relax so if u guys bd one time around o..it will do the miracle baby...it may happen this time coz you least expect it...putting pressure on OH may mean not performing well ...
Take good care & try to enjoy weekend


----------



## Phoenix82

Thanks Jannah 

I know, my oh finally agreed and got in the right mindset after 5 years of me wanting babies.

Now it's not happening and this month he's ruined it by going to bed and saying no way!! I don't think we will get there this month as it's better to bd before o and I've got a feeling I'll o any day now because of the sticks and the poorly tummy and it being cd12!. 

I just want to kill him right now - mental I know but I can't help it.
I have to wait another month now before we can start trying again and all I want to do is cry and say I'm not coming tonight or tomorrow because you can't be that ill of you can still do those things. How childish am I???
At least I won't have the 2ww this month.

Oh hun, no symptoms doesn't matter - you could still be preggo - fingers crossed xx
When are you testing?


----------



## Jannah K

I don't get it when oh wants to be dad why can't they make effort in timely fashion lol
On a side note don't ruin your weekend...carry out plans and hopefully oh feels guilty and decides to perform....
I think I will test @12dpo ...what u say?
Every month on clomid I had horrible symptom s but this month nothing beside depression....
Other than that if no preg this cycle. I plan to lose 40pounds and focus on my health...and hopefully it will improve fertility....


----------



## Phoenix82

Omg my message just lost itself!!!

Oh just came downstairs and said I don't know why you're sooo cross, really!!!!!
I may actually kill him!!

Although apparently I might be lucky enough to bd tomorrow!! How I didn't kill him on the spot I don't know!!! 

It's not a big amount of time to bd but apparently it could ruin tomorrow if it makes him feel worse!!
Well I honestly hope he feels as crappy as this has made me feel. Why don't they get it???

Now I have to wait a whole calendar month!!!!

I just want to cry and I wish he would get it.

Fingers crossed for you hun, no symptoms doesn't mean it's a no for you .
When are you testing? Xx


----------



## Jannah K

Men are weird creatures lol
They make u cry and make you feel terrible...and don't even realize what they did to u or made u feel...I am keeping my fingers crossed for u:)

I am thinking to test 9dpo if I can spot symptoms...my temp staying up but had no implantation dip....


----------



## Phoenix82

I know!!!! These boys!!

Well it never happened and today I was violently ill so have felt horrid all day!!!! I'm just starting to feel human and have told the oh I still want to bd so we don't lies every chance!!! Today us cd13 so if I haven't/don't ovulate until tomorrow I may still have a shot!! 

I won't hold out much hope.

Yeah I think you could test then, keep an eye on your temps too.
Feeling low is defo low in this ttc

Keep me posted missy - I cannot wait for us to get our BFPS!!!!! Xx :hugs:


----------



## Jannah K

Hope u feel better love and good luck TTC!!

My temps are high and experiencing lots of cm needing pantyliner (sorry tmi).
I have been down and crying since last two weeks. Today got my first speeding ticket and now got another reason to cry.. my hormones are messed up!!



Phoenix82 said:


> I know!!!! These boys!!
> 
> Well it never happened and today I was violently ill so have felt horrid all day!!!! I'm just starting to feel human and have told the oh I still want to bd so we don't lies every chance!!! Today us cd13 so if I haven't/don't ovulate until tomorrow I may still have a shot!!
> 
> I won't hold out much hope.
> 
> Yeah I think you could test then, keep an eye on your temps too.
> Feeling low is defo low in this ttc
> 
> Keep me posted missy - I cannot wait for us to get our BFPS!!!!! Xx :hugs:


----------



## Phoenix82

Ohhhh fingers crossed for you!!!

Big pants on the speeding ticket though. Just think the tears could be tears of joy very soon xxxx


----------



## Nanninoo

Hey girls!
How are you all getting on?
Phoenix I've attached a pic here as I couldn't through your pm message for some reason? Hope it helps x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Phoenix82

Ohhh how did you attach that pick? Xxx


----------



## Jannah K

Hi girls
9dpo today
Used clear blue digu fmu but bfn
:(
No symptoms. Temp at 98.1 last few days...

Hru all


----------



## Tatemp

Hi girls,

I'm 11DPO today, my temps went down since yesterday. AF still hasn't shown up yet, which is strange, not even any spotting. I am starting to feel some cramps, so probably on it's way. I've had no symptoms at all since o, so have no reason to expect a BFP.

Jannah, sorry about the BFN, but 9DPO is a bit early, so you can still be in.


----------



## Phoenix82

Totally still early sweetie try again in a few days fingers crossed.

I'm cd14 and think I'm about to ovulate as my monitor is showing these stick results (attempting to add image - it might not work)!!!!

What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Tatemp

Well there definitely is a second line. Not sure if it's getting darker, but it doesn't seem to get lighter either. So ovulation must be coming.


----------



## Phoenix82

Thanks hun, I think the left one is getting darker so fingers crossed xx


----------



## Jannah K

Thanks all
Gluck Phoenix. I hope you get to bd next few days:)


----------



## Nanninoo

Phoenix looking at your pic I think ovulation is approaching in a couple more days the dark line on your sticks needs to go lighter and the light line needs to go darker....if that makes sense hun?

Jannah 9dpo way too early so defiantly not out yet, I didn't get my BFP until 11dpo and it was very very faint as long as your temps stay elevated your still in! Good luck 

Tatemp your still in too hun until af arrives good luck all of you

Hope to see bfp's soon from you ladies x


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo said:


> Phoenix looking at your pic I think ovulation is approaching in a couple more days the dark line on your sticks needs to go lighter and the light line needs to go darker....if that makes sense hun?
> 
> Jannah 9dpo way too early so defiantly not out yet, I didn't get my BFP until 11dpo and it was very very faint as long as your temps stay elevated your still in! Good luck
> 
> Tatemp your still in too hun until af arrives good luck all of you
> 
> Hope to see bfp's soon from you ladies x

So does this look it's going the right way???
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Jannah K

Looking great...
Start testing two times a day.
am and PM so you don't miss out on high reading/ peak reading...
You are in this month;)

My temp has been 98.1 all last 5days. No dip no further rise..cover line is 97.5
Naninoo, RCP, tatemp: need your expertise:)




Phoenix82 said:


> Nanninoo said:
> 
> 
> Phoenix looking at your pic I think ovulation is approaching in a couple more days the dark line on your sticks needs to go lighter and the light line needs to go darker....if that makes sense hun?
> 
> Jannah 9dpo way too early so defiantly not out yet, I didn't get my BFP until 11dpo and it was very very faint as long as your temps stay elevated your still in! Good luck
> 
> Tatemp your still in too hun until af arrives good luck all of you
> 
> Hope to see bfp's soon from you ladies x
> 
> So does this look it's going the right way???Click to expand...


----------



## Jannah K

So girls after I posted earlier...went to empty my bladder...have this pressure on my ovaries since...from belly button down I feel pressure...was uncomfortable to sleep too...it is not gas, not uti, not food poisoning....
The symptoms are close to how it is 1day before af but AF due Monday for me...also had this shooting pain for sec in my right breast near armpit followed by cramps
I hope I am not just creating them and overanalyzing


----------



## Rcp925

Hey jannah! My temps seemed to be normal for me with no "implantation dip" or anything that looked funny. After I got my bfp I noticed they started to increase at that time but that was near when af would have been due. I also had cramping that started several days before af was supposed to be due. I figured it was af coming on early but it never came. Keep on going! Stay positive  which cd are you now?


----------



## Jannah K

Hi Rcp
Cd26 10dpo.....I ended up sleeping through cramps....I wonder if af early....it's like ovulation/af type of feeling...pressure on pelvic bone ...my luteal phase is 15days....I got 5 days to go!!! 
I am thinking Togo to gym but not sure if i should go....


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah it sounds v promising!!! Xx


----------



## Rcp925

Hey jannah- I tested 11dpo and got a really, really faint line on an internet cheapie. And it was on afternoon urine, which I hear can be better than fmu for many people. Wait another day or 2 and try testing again. If nothing, then wait until day of af or after. I was convinced the cramping meant af was coming but I still get the cramping here and there. Apparently cramping early in 1st trimester is normal so it might be that Can you attach a link to your chart?


----------



## Jannah K

https://FertilityFriend.com/home/4e...tyFriend.com/ticker/4e4052/ttc.png[/img][/url


----------



## Jannah K

I might get frer & test Friday afternoon. I will be 13dpo

Digi is usually not sensitive this early...

I am sitting & I can feel cramps sometimes right sites left....bit it is not bad like AF....it is just u feel someone knocking on your tummy...lol



QUOTE=Rcp925;32201357]Hey jannah- I tested 11dpo and got a really, really faint line on an internet cheapie. And it was on afternoon urine, which I hear can be better than fmu for many people. Wait another day or 2 and try testing again. If nothing, then wait until day of af or after. I was convinced the cramping meant af was coming but I still get the cramping here and there. Apparently cramping early in 1st trimester is normal so it might be that Can you attach a link to your chart?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Rcp925

Yup! That's how mine felt/feel. They're uncomfortable but not as bad as af cramps are. Your chart looks awesome. The only odd thing my temp did that it never did before was that it got up into the 98.0-98.4 range and stayed there. It usually would be high 97's and maybe a random 98 but nothing more. It looks promising!! 13 dpo sounds like a good plan.  hoping this is your month!


----------



## Jannah K

Hi girls
Feeling low, hopeless:(
11dpo bfn
No symptoms. Those cramps are gone too after 2h yesterday.
AF due on Sunday. Usually spotting starts day before.


----------



## Rcp925

Jannah-don't feel so low, babe. It's so early yet and lots of people don't have any symptoms until they're 8 weeks! Just keep living your life and try to keep your stress level down thinking of you!


----------



## Nanninoo

11dpo is still early sweetie some people only get a faint around 14dpo I would leave it until then if af doesn't show but your temps are still looking good! Fingers crossed for you

Jannah agree with rcp enjoy your life and try and try not get stressed (I know it's hard) I was stressing for 4 years looking back it was the worst time of my life I was forever crying, down, angry and feeling depressed, but it's true what they say when your least expecting it and not thinking about it, it happens! I took a couple months break from TTC and ntnp instead and I fell pregnant so I defiantly believe stress levels play a significant part in it and when I wasn't stressed and taking my mind away from it all I conceived. It will happen jannah don't feel low hunny! On days you feel down why not treat yourself go shopping, go for a nice meal, day trip or anything just to make you feel you again :hugs: x


----------



## Phoenix82

:hugs:


----------



## Jannah K

Love you girls!
Don't know what I will do without your support. I feel better today...yesterday was weird has hot flashes and when I got on elliptical within 4min it said I reached target heart rate usually takes 13min or so on the program I use. Also after pee I keep getting pelvic pain last 48h. 
12dpo temp dropped from 98.1 to 97.6. My luteal phase is 15days so on 14th I start spotting and 15th full flow(sorry tmi).
I guess AF is on way. Dunno how soon before AF temps drop...


----------



## Jannah K

https://FertilityFriend.com/home/4e...tyFriend.com/ticker/4e4052/ttc.png[/img][/url


----------



## Nanninoo

Jannah I don't like to say but looking at your chart I agree temps have dropped...but miracles happen I've seen charts on fertility friend gallery of ladies having late implantation (temp drop then rise) so I would just see what the next few days bring if temps drop then I'm guessing af is on it's way if a rise then maybe the drop was late implantation if you look at my chart I had an implantation dip in temp at 7dpo x


----------



## Phoenix82

Until the witch shows your in!!
Have you found another Job yet? Big hugs xxx

Ladies how is everyone?????

Do any of these look like peak to you (ignore the upside down numbers I had the sticks the wrong way round lol)
So the cut off bit should be left. Only the 17th is the right way (although no idea why it's rotated my image!!!)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Jannah K

Hi all
I am okay. I prayed a lot and feel better. I know we did our part & if God doesn't want us to parents now than I can't forced it. I have to let nature take its course like RCP and nanninoo said not to stress...
I am home alone and without my family or friends...having a baby would have helped...I am looking for jobs now to keep myself busy....

Phoenix day17 looks promising but pics are blurry. Could u retake day17?

Good luck!!

Tatemp how r u doing?


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey Jannah
Big hugs sweetie, it must be so tough on you being away from everyone.


Thanks for your comment - I've uploaded it - hopefully it's better?
Which day do you think ovulation happened based on my sticks? Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Jannah K

I was wrong..
It looks like you had a peak on day14 but test line didnt become much darker or equal strength as control..suggesting no o yet....but you must have missed peak on day14 If you didn't test twice that day...
Do u have temp chart?

.UOTE=Phoenix82;32226783]Hey Jannah
Big hugs sweetie, it must be so tough on you being away from everyone.


Thanks for your comment - I've uploaded it - hopefully it's better?
Which day do you think ovulation happened based on my sticks? Xx[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tatemp

Well I'm CD2. :growlmad:
I'm down and sad, I must say oh is picking it up very well and actually cheering me up.


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey Jannah

Boo :( I really hope I ovulated otherwise it's a wasted month.
I'm having blood tests done Monday to check so fingered crossed.

No I don't temp too well, I have an app on my phone I'll upload a pic plus my monitor stick from today - I am very confused

Tatemp :hugs: keep smiling xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Jannah K

My temp didn't rise today. It was weird last night...had bit of spotting requiring pantyliner (sorry tmi) but than nothing yet..... had nausea, body ache, legs stiffened basically on bed rest today.... told oh that AF on way ...there was awkward silence...all I wanted to hear was it's OK there is next month or a huggy but there was nothing...if I am sad over this I am going to hear that I will never be preggo with this attitude...
Anyways I know without clomid...I will have loong cycles....I am not going to do opks...maybe just temp to get idea but oh wants me to do nothing and just let it be....
Good luck all of u!! I will try to check forum once a week....just don't want to be thinking about baby etc everyday etc...


----------



## Jannah K

Hi girls
I don't feel good at all.
Been on bed all day. Feeling like this since last night after I got home from party ...
Nausea, body ache, soar muscles, achy legs, tummy cramps
No spotting or AF yet


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah

You poor thing sweetie.
Oh needs to understand that you can't help keep an eye on it, with just 20% chance per month or 40% with smep you need a little lick.

It's hard not to spend all you time thinking about it, I'm going mad!!!!

My sticks have got a darker 2nd line again and I don't know if that means I tried to ovulate but it didn't happen or if there's a whole other reason it doesn't make sense (last pic I promise) advice would be REALLY useful

Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Jannah K

R these all fmu?
It seems like you may be peaking soon...can u test AM & PM and post pic day19?
Is it poss you have been bding wrong window as seems like u didn't o yet as of day18....


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey Jannah

Yeah their fertility sticks so 2 hormones so not quite like OPK

That's what I'm worried about, maybe I've been missing it!! If i do have later ovulation is my lp long enough? 28 day cycle roughly.
Annoyingly yo days stock has gone odd :( pic attached

I really appreciate your support xxxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Jannah K

Why is there so much smear on day 19? Did u get +ve reading? False positive it maybe.
Btw without clomid thats how my sticks look never reach the peak hence the medicine but you got 28 cycles vs mine 35-60days long.I would say be until you next period 2-3times a week to cover your window. That's what I plan to do next month without clomid.
I had 4cycles on clomid. Ovulated in all according to opk and cd21 but no pregnancy....

On side note cd14 today. Been cramping & spotting since yday very light still no period. Just took pamprin as cramps are bad....don't have hopes of bfp so not even testing....

QUOTE=Phoenix82;32241981]Hey Jannah

Yeah their fertility sticks so 2 hormones so not quite like OPK

That's what I'm worried about, maybe I've been missing it!! If i do have later ovulation is my lp long enough? 28 day cycle roughly.
Annoyingly yo days stock has gone odd :( pic attached

I really appreciate your support xxxx[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jannah K

CD1 for me

Boo!


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey Jannah

My cd19 stick clear up after a bit if time (odd huh???)
I did an OPK and it now has 2 lines, so I'll test again tomorrow - I didn't test with OPKs this month as I'd hoped the monitor would help :(

My bloodwork will show if I ovulated this month (by day 21) if it's in the next few days it'll be mood anyway as my lp will be too short.

Sorry you got AF sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey ladies

So this morning cd20 I get a bloomin obvious ovulation line on my monitor sticks and the egg symbol on the actual monitor. So im super excited coz I may have just been missing the egg all these month but worried about my lp now (if it's not one thing it's another!!!)
28/29 day cycles and o around cd20/21 how can I get pregnant xx


----------



## Rcp925

Alright Phoenix! That's good news! I'm glad you've figured out you may be ovulating later in the cycle. And if your lp is on the shorter side there are some things I've read that can help make it longer. A B complex vitamin has been said to lengthen a luteal phase by several days. Keep us updated!


----------



## Phoenix82

Rcp925 said:


> Alright Phoenix! That's good news! I'm glad you've figured out you may be ovulating later in the cycle. And if your lp is on the shorter side there are some things I've read that can help make it longer. A B complex vitamin has been said to lengthen a luteal phase by several days. Keep us updated!

Thanks sweetie

I'm sure this month will be out due to the short lp but I've been taking pre conception vits but I might need some b complex separately, thank you xxx


----------



## Nanninoo

Hey girls how are you all missing our chats hope your all well :hugs:
Jannah sorry af showed fingers crossed next month is your month sweetie
Phoenix good luck fingers crossed for you
Rcp how's the pregnancy going? How many weeks are you now?
Tatemp how are you doing?

Have my first scan tomorrow I'm super nervous due to previous mc's praying baby is ok x


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo said:


> Hey girls how are you all missing our chats hope your all well :hugs
> Jannah sorry af showed fingers crossed next month is your month sweetie
> Phoenix good luck fingers crossed for you
> Rcp how's the pregnancy going? How many weeks are you now?
> Tatemp how are you doing?
> 
> Have my first scan tomorrow I'm super nervous due to previous mc's praying baby is ok x

Hey sweetie

Ohhhh good luck for tomorrow, let us know how it goes - exciting!!!! Xxxx


----------



## Nanninoo

Thanks Phoenix I will keep you all posted x


----------



## Rcp925

Hey ladies! I'm doing ok. Feel super sick every day, all day. It's really taking a toll on me. I'll be 7 weeks on Thursday. My first appointment is a week from today and I'm so nervous! Still haven't told our families, yet. We're going to see my family Easter weekend to tell them (which I'm a little nervous to do) and then we'll tell my husband's family that following week or weekend. I don't know why I'm nervous to tell my family. It'll be their first grandchild and so I don't know how they'll react. Haha! But I'm the youngest child (even though I'll soon be 30) so maybe that's why I'm nervous? Who knows. How did everything go nanninoo??


----------



## Tatemp

Hi girls,

Nanninoo how is it going, how was your appointment, I hoped it helped to but your mind a bit more at ease.

Rcp how exciting. I'm sure your family will be thrilled with the news.

Hi phoenix, I have a very short LP of 10 days. Other women have gotten pregnant with such a short LP. I tried the vitamin B, but it didn't do nothing for me.

Jannah how are you doing?

I am now CD 7 and starting the bd every other day routine. I don't think I'm going to conceive without any help, so I'm not stressing myself out anymore. I'll just try a few more months and go to the doctor end of May or June.


----------



## Nanninoo

Hey girls well what a day! This is long winded sorry....

So I saw my consultant and the fertility nurse at my hospital (the same ones I always see who prescribed me the Clomid and who checks my follicles)
Well...at first my nurse could only see a sac and so could I as the screen was turned to me and she kept asking when was my last af and when did I get a possitive pregnancy test.....I automatically thought something doesn't add up with what she can see and I automatically thought blighted ovum! my heart sank then my consultant wanted to have a look to double check as the nurse and myself couldn't see anything he moved about with the transvaginal scan and zoomed in and there it was right in the corner of the sac a yolk sac,fetal pole and next to it a flutter (heartbeat) I was quiet shocked and I think they were too as I think they thought it was empty! Then I asked how many weeks it was looking he said by his measurements 5+1 I was like what? I'm supposed to be 6+6 by LMP or 6+3 by ovulation so that concerned me a lot as when I've had mc's before they have always been dated behind and with my son he was dated in front so I don't know what to make of it all to be honest I'm not getting my hopes up it's best if I not do that way if anything happens I can be prepared! He also said he wants to re scan me a fortnights time to see how the pregnancy is going as he said he can't confirm it's a viable pregnancy as it's too early? Mistake me if I'm wrong but there's a heart beating away I would of thought that was viable enough so that annoyed me as well him saying that!! He's prescribed me my clexane injections (blood thinners) that I have started injecting already he gave me the same ones when I was pregnant with my son so I'm hoping they do the trick again but I can't help but think the worst my OH tells me to stop worrying and have faith but I'm very cautious! I thought the 2ww was bad enough but the next two weeks are going to be worse waiting for the next scan I'm hoping everything is fine and hoping my dates have caught up at least because I know exactly when I ovulated I also know when I got my 3+ on clear blue digi conception indicator at 5 weeks which was 10 days ago so how can I be only 5+1 now as that would only make me 3+6 when I got my 3+ on digi so that doesn't add up??? I'm not going to think about it too much and try and take my mind off it even though I know it will be hard but what will be will be I'm in gods hands now it's not the worst news don't get me wrong but it could of been better as my dates are completely off and I know with my past pregnancies when my dates were off I ended up micarrying so pray for me girls and hope for the best.....

Hope your all ok, miss you girls xxx


----------



## Phoenix82

Naninnoo 

Oh huni that's just rubbish.

I'm so sorry that you are having these issues, the heartbeat is a good sign.
As long as it's the right speed I'm led to believe that's all good.

Keep us posted. I wish I could come and give you a big :hugs:
Fingers crossed for you.
Xxxxx


----------



## Nanninoo

Thanks Phoenix I'm still sure his dates are off from what I researched the hb starts beating closer to 6 weeks and yesterday the hb was visible ahh I don't know I kid you not the first tri is just as stressful as TTC if not worse the worry is constantly there and it's soooo stressful! I have another 2 weeks to worry! How is your cycle going Phoenix x


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo said:


> Thanks Phoenix I'm still sure his dates are off from what I researched the hb starts beating closer to 6 weeks and yesterday the hb was visible ahh I don't know I kid you not the first tri is just as stressful as TTC if not worse the worry is constantly there and it's soooo stressful! I have another 2 weeks to worry! How is your cycle going Phoenix x

Oh it's sooo unfair, we wait forever and a day to get there and it's not guaranteed then anyway!!!

I didn't realise this could happen until 2 other people I know have had something similar.

I thought at 5-6 weeks they could see a hb, but I'm not 100% sure.
If his dates were off and the hb was of the right sound I'd ignore them for now. I know it's easier said the done but try not to think about the what it's as you don't need any stress!!!

Big hugs - I wish I could fix it for you.

Nothing really to report from my side I'm cd23 and I got the egg symbol cd20&21 we bd both days so think it's done now, and as we had been trying before we've kind of given up. Too tired to try now. We will start bding again next cycle as with AF being due in 7 days my lp is so short it probably wouldn't work :(

I'm kind of tempted to give up completely but then I'd drive myself mad thinking about it all. Can't win xxx


----------



## Phoenix82

Tatemp I've read b6 helps but I take a pregnancy vitamin (it has most of the same things in it that a pre conception one does) it also has b6 at 1.4mg so that should be helping.

I'm so nervous as this is my first month I know we bd at the right time but worried coz I ovulate so late!

Do you know what cd you ovulate?

Xx


----------



## Tatemp

Phoenix I've tried B6 200mg. I normally ovulate on day 14 and have a luteal phase of 10 days.


----------



## Phoenix82

Tatemp said:


> Phoenix I've tried B6 200mg. I normally ovulate on day 14 and have a luteal phase of 10 days.

I'm waiting to check with my doc too about my referral.

Nightmare!! :growlmad:


----------



## Phoenix82

How is everyone? Xxx


----------



## Rcp925

I'm good over here. Still sick as a dog...have my first appointment with my midwife on Tuesday. I'm really nervous for it. How is everyone else doing?? Nanninoo? How do you feel?


----------



## Nanninoo

Phoenix hope you get your referral date soon
Rcp good luck at your midwife appt, I'm feeling ok still feeling very anxious about my next scan hoping for good news but I'm optimistic only another 10 sleeps to go the wait is unbearable.....been having nausea every day and sore boobes also frequent toilet trips becoming more common, last night I must of gone to the toilet about 5 times in the night which kept waking me so trying not too drink too much before bed....today I had my first migraine in about a month and oddly enough it wasn't as intense as the ones I used to get pre-pregnancy when I was on lots of medication all I needed was 2 paracetamol and a sleep and it subsided thankfully, must be my hormones.....hope your all ok? Jannah how are you x


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey ladies

How are you all?

I'm ok, well that's a lie, I've felt better. I've had a headache for 2 days. I've felt nauseous and had tummy ache - this month the witch is defo out to get me!!!

I'm cd28 and no AF yet but she's not due until tomorrow.

My doc called today and said my bloods show I didn't ovulate (I could have told her that as I got the egg symbol the day before and the day of my blood test)!!!
My referral should be in June. I'm feeling a little fed up and done in this month!!
Xx


----------



## Nanninoo

Hi Phoenix sorry your feeling rubbish but yay for your referral in June that's great news and a possitive thing to look forward too.
I never ovulated without clomid my cycles were always iregular so when I got my referral it was the best thing to happen for me unfortunately after scans and blood tests and OH's seman analysis everything turned out ok and was classed as unexplained fertility so they put me on clomid as I wasn't ovulating and it did the trick so fingers crossed it's the same for you!
Past two days I have had migraines I went 4 weeks without any then boom I get two in the space of 2 days but they haven't been no where near as bad as my usual ones thankfully....apart from that I'm feeling ok just want this week to be done with so next Tuesday can come round quickly I'm so eager to know how the ultrasound is looking hoping baby is growing nicely but I can't help but worry! Still have nausea everyday and sore boobes and sleepless nights due to the amount of toilet trips I try it reduce my liquid intake before bed but I seem to be peeing more in the night than I do in the day very odd no sooner I go to the bathroom and get comfy in bed it feels like I've only nodded off before I need to pee again but I remember this all too well with my other pregnancies! How is everyone doing? Xx


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo said:


> Hi Phoenix sorry your feeling rubbish but yay for your referral in June that's great news and a possitive thing to look forward too.
> I never ovulated without clomid my cycles were always iregular so when I got my referral it was the best thing to happen for me unfortunately after scans and blood tests and OH's seman analysis everything turned out ok and was classed as unexplained fertility so they put me on clomid as I wasn't ovulating and it did the trick so fingers crossed it's the same for you!
> Past two days I have had migraines I went 4 weeks without any then boom I get two in the space of 2 days but they haven't been no where near as bad as my usual ones thankfully....apart from that I'm feeling ok just want this week to be done with so next Tuesday can come round quickly I'm so eager to know how the ultrasound is looking hoping baby is growing nicely but I can't help but worry! Still have nausea everyday and sore boobes and sleepless nights due to the amount of toilet trips I try it reduce my liquid intake before bed but I seem to be peeing more in the night than I do in the day very odd no sooner I go to the bathroom and get comfy in bed it feels like I've only nodded off before I need to pee again but I remember this all too well with my other pregnancies! How is everyone doing? Xx

Hey sweetie

Thanks or your note I just feel rough (if I get a BFP this month I wouldn't mind feeling rough lol).

I'm sure AF is on her merry way I just can't help but hope!!!
I'll just have to wait and see.
She did say my AF should be later as my ovulation was.

I keep getting cm and achy tummy so I guess it won't be long.

Rubbish that you're getting migraines again!! Big hugs!!
Very exciting that you have your scan soon, keep positive sweetie things will be all good (I'm sure of it) xxx


----------



## Tatemp

Hi girls, how is everyone doing?
I'm possibly DPO 3, I don't have a very clear temp shift. No symptoms yet, so I'll see what happens during the next week.


----------



## Phoenix82

Tatemp said:


> Hi girls, how is everyone doing?
> I'm possibly DPO 3, I don't have a very clear temp shift. No symptoms yet, so I'll see what happens during the next week.

Good luck huni xx

I'm almost 100% out this month.
I've had brown spotting for 4 days, today my temp dropped by almost half a degree. I'm sure she'll turn up soon and I'm cd33 (12dpo) 
Gutted again xxxx


----------



## Nanninoo

Hey ladies how are you all doing? Any update on jannah? Not heard anything for a while....? Hope your all ok x


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo said:


> Hey ladies how are you all doing? Any update on jannah? Not heard anything for a while....? Hope your all ok x

Hey sweetie

A bit sad face with more friends getting preggo, more people at events being preggo and everyone on telly being preggo it's a bit annoying but I guess it just feels that way.

Ok thx - cd6 today onto our next cycle, if I ovulate late though I've got a 2ww to ovulate!!! If we don't get there this month we will have a months break while going on holiday (I think it is needed after a year of bfn in June). That way we can relax, I can drink and eat whatever I want and just let our hair down a bit.

My referral has come in for when we get back so we shall see. 

How is everyone else?

How are you getting on? Anymore news about your bump? 
Sorry I've been absent I've given it a break to stop me getting down so much Xxx


----------



## Nanninoo

Phoenix82 said:


> Nanninoo said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies how are you all doing? Any update on jannah? Not heard anything for a while....? Hope your all ok x
> 
> Hey sweetie
> 
> A bit sad face with more friends getting preggo, more people at events being preggo and everyone on telly being preggo it's a bit annoying but I guess it just feels that way.
> 
> Ok thx - cd6 today onto our next cycle, if I ovulate late though I've got a 2ww to ovulate!!! If we don't get there this month we will have a months break while going on holiday (I think it is needed after a year of bfn in June). That way we can relax, I can drink and eat whatever I want and just let our hair down a bit.
> 
> My referral has come in for when we get back so we shall see.
> 
> How is everyone else?
> 
> How are you getting on? Anymore news about your bump?
> Sorry I've been absent I've given it a break to stop me getting down so much XxxClick to expand...

Oh hunny it's totally normal to feel like that :hugs: I was exactly the same everywhere I went I saw pregnant woman and babies and it got me so down I thought it was so unfair I was TTC for all them years I was really down about it and fed up! It will be your turn soon hun and it really will be worth all this wait I'm sure of it.

Yay for your referral positive things are coming your way Phoenix.
Yes I agree a break if you get a bfn is what you need enjoy your holiday like you said just in time for your referral :thumbup:

I'm ok-ish I say ish because the worry is constantly there but trying to keep my mind occupied....I had another scan on Tuesday baby was growing nicely I'm 8 weeks today my next scan is in two weeks time they are scanning me every fortnight until I get to 12 weeks as they know I'm prone to mc's in first trimester, I also see my midwife for booking in appt 2 weeks today. Don't even know my due date yet until I have my 12 week dating scan but it's looking like an early December baby fingers crossed it stays sticky!

Miss chatting x


----------



## Tatemp

I'm DPO 8, pretty sure I'm out. Since I have no symptoms whatsoever. Plus it's been so long, don't think it's gonna happen spontaneously anymore. Next week were going on a little vacation and after that we'll see what happens.


----------



## Phoenix82

Oh hunny it's totally normal to feel like that :hugs: I was exactly the same everywhere I went I saw pregnant woman and babies and it got me so down I thought it was so unfair I was TTC for all them years I was really down about it and fed up! It will be your turn soon hun and it really will be worth all this wait I'm sure of it.

Yay for your referral positive things are coming your way Phoenix.
Yes I agree a break if you get a bfn is what you need enjoy your holiday like you said just in time for your referral :thumbup:

I'm ok-ish I say ish because the worry is constantly there but trying to keep my mind occupied....I had another scan on Tuesday baby was growing nicely I'm 8 weeks today my next scan is in two weeks time they are scanning me every fortnight until I get to 12 weeks as they know I'm prone to mc's in first trimester, I also see my midwife for booking in appt 2 weeks today. Don't even know my due date yet until I have my 12 week dating scan but it's looking like an early December baby fingers crossed it stays sticky!

Miss chatting x[/QUOTE]

Yeah I know, I'm just sick of feeling like this. I'm annoying myself lol.

Maybe the referral will get us there if not I may give up, dunno how long I can take BFNs.

Oh brilliant news on the scan, keep me posted on you. It's your time!!
Xmas baby - yeay!!! What an Xmas present!
You will have a sticky bean, I feel it.

I miss our chats too, don't be a stranger, and sorry I've been a bit distant xxx


----------



## Nanninoo

You know I'm rooting for you girls just remember I was in the same position as you I kept getting 2 yrs of bfns then 2 years of miscarriages until I finally had my little rainbow baby! I also felt like giving up me and oh we're looking into saving for ivf and I also researched on surrogacy and adoption I wanted a child so badly that I was willing to try anything so don't give up when you feel down and fed up have a break...treat yourself shopping,holiday anything to take your mind away from it as it can be stressful I know! Never ever give up it will happen I'm sure of it nothing is impossible! I wish you so much luck for your referral Phoenix. Keep me updated on your progress and sending all of you possitive vibes! xx


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo said:


> You know I'm rooting for you girls just remember I was in the same position as you I kept getting 2 yrs of bfns then 2 years of miscarriages until I finally had my little rainbow baby! I also felt like giving up me and oh we're looking into saving for ivf and I also researched on surrogacy and adoption I wanted a child so badly that I was willing to try anything so don't give up when you feel down and fed up have a break...treat yourself shopping,holiday anything to take your mind away from it as it can be stressful I know! Never ever give up it will happen I'm sure of it nothing is impossible! I wish you so much luck for your referral Phoenix. Keep me updated on your progress and sending all of you possitive vibes! xx

Ohhh I know you are hun and I REALLY appreciate it and the support you've given me.

Xxx


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey everyone, it's gone very quiet here? Everyone ok?

So today I'm cd14 and soooo hacked off you wouldn't believe.
Last cycle my fm showed me ovulating cd20/21. This month it's only asked for one sample on cd6 so far. I used OPK sticks yesterday and got a + at 11 ish am and then in the afternoon neg. so I told the oh we should try so we don't miss out. 

That was agreed but I was out for the evening yesterday so we said we'd rendezvous when I got home. Well my oh has some performance issues when he eats or has too much to drink as he has ed so what does he bloody do, oh yeah eats too much!!!! 

When I got in he said we couldn't but maybe this morning instead and what happened he went to work without bothering. I'm utterly livid!!!!is there any point bding tonight? As you usually ovulate 12/36 hours after the latest would be tonight at 11pm but I've been having pains on one side so looks like I'm out without even trying. He can't see how we've missed the boat but we didn't even start this month as I ovulated so late last month.

Another wasted month and we agreed we weren't trying next month as we are away - I don't know what to do. He knows I'm cross because he caused this by eating a big dinner knowing he shouldn't. What do you think? Xx


----------



## Nanninoo

Phoenix82 said:


> Hey everyone, it's gone very quiet here? Everyone ok?
> 
> So today I'm cd14 and soooo hacked off you wouldn't believe.
> Last cycle my fm showed me ovulating cd20/21. This month it's only asked for one sample on cd6 so far. I used OPK sticks yesterday and got a + at 11 ish am and then in the afternoon neg. so I told the oh we should try so we don't miss out.
> 
> That was agreed but I was out for the evening yesterday so we said we'd rendezvous when I got home. Well my oh has some performance issues when he eats or has too much to drink as he has ed so what does he bloody do, oh yeah eats too much!!!!
> 
> When I got in he said we couldn't but maybe this morning instead and what happened he went to work without bothering. I'm utterly livid!!!!is there any point bding tonight? As you usually ovulate 12/36 hours after the latest would be tonight at 11pm but I've been having pains on one side so looks like I'm out without even trying. He can't see how we've missed the boat but we didn't even start this month as I ovulated so late last month.
> 
> Another wasted month and we agreed we weren't trying next month as we are away - I don't know what to do. He knows I'm cross because he caused this by eating a big dinner knowing he shouldn't. What do you think? Xx

Oh Phoenix hugs hunny :hugs: I can totally relate first cycle on clomid I was so excited as I got a +opk (never get them usually without clomid as I don't ovulate on my own) ran down stairs told OH and said we need to dtd and what did he say...."I'm too tired tonight hun" I went mad! Knowing we had three chances of clomid cycles to concieve before they took me off it and he was waisting the perfect opportunity I was very cross and didn't speak to him for a few days I think that's what contributed to me getting a bfn as he didn't preform on the important days! Men pfft! If only they knew what stress they can put us through...
Hope you have a nice holiday hun plenty of drink, food and chill out time! Enjoy it :thumbup:
Not much to update this end....have another scan next Thursday at the early pregnancy assessment unit so will update then. My tummy is black and blue from all the injections but I don't mind as long as it's keeping peanut safe been listening to baby's hb daily on my Doppler that I purchased when I was expecting my son it's reassuring to hear!

How is everyone else any update? X


----------



## Phoenix82

Oh Phoenix hugs hunny :hugs: I can totally relate first cycle on clomid I was so excited as I got a +opk (never get them usually without clomid as I don't ovulate on my own) ran down stairs told OH and said we need to dtd and what did he say...."I'm too tired tonight hun" I went mad! Knowing we had three chances of clomid cycles to concieve before they took me off it and he was waisting the perfect opportunity I was very cross and didn't speak to him for a few days I think that's what contributed to me getting a bfn as he didn't preform on the important days! Men pfft! If only they knew what stress they can put us through...
Hope you have a nice holiday hun plenty of drink, food and chill out time! Enjoy it :thumbup:
Not much to update this end....have another scan next Thursday at the early pregnancy assessment unit so will update then. My tummy is black and blue from all the injections but I don't mind as long as it's keeping peanut safe been listening to baby's hb daily on my Doppler that I purchased when I was expecting my son it's reassuring to hear!

How is everyone else any update? X[/QUOTE]

Thx hun.
Well he felt guilty so we bd yesterday so we may have caught it but unlikely unless I ovulated later. I told him I want to bd again today cd15 but he was very moany about it!! I gave him the speech "15 mins is all I need I have to do the 9 months and labour either you want a baby or you don't" so reluctantly he said we could. With his ed he gets worried about not performing and the other night made him a bit down - he swears they have changed his meds which affect things, I'm sure it's in his head.

Oh well, on a positive note I think? I had red blood about an hour ago, could that be ovulation spotting? If so that's exciting as I don't think I've ever has it before what do you think?

Cd13/14 I had a lot of tummy ache and cd13 right side pain front and back before getting my + OPK could this be my body working properly????

I was going to ask when your next scan was, how far along are you again?
What jabs are you having?
Big hugs and thank you for being there xxxx :flower:


----------



## Nanninoo

Ooh sounds promising if you got the +opk fingers crossed you ovulate and catch the eggy :thumbup:
I'm 9+1 going by my early scan I had the other week or 10+3 by LMP or 10 weeks by ovulation so easier to say I'm in my 9th-10th week lol! See what date they give me on Thursday.
I'm taking clexane injections daily (blood thinners) I took the same with my last pregnancy as they believe that was my cause of recurrent mc's was blood clotting in the unbiblical cord x


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo said:


> Ooh sounds promising if you got the +opk fingers crossed you ovulate and catch the eggy :thumbup:
> I'm 9+1 going by my early scan I had the other week or 10+3 by LMP or 10 weeks by ovulation so easier to say I'm in my 9th-10th week lol! See what date they give me on Thursday.
> I'm taking clexane injections daily (blood thinners) I took the same with my last pregnancy as they believe that was my cause of recurrent mc's was blood clotting in the unbiblical cord x

Yeah I'm on cd15 and got a positive OPK cd13 so my gut feel is ovulation bleeding? I've never had bleeding at this time of my cycle before and I'm a bit excited it might be good news as in an eggy to catch!
Although as we didn't bd before hand or anything I doubt we will catch it but as long as I'm ovulating that's good.

We bd yesterday and today so hopefully all is not lost :nope:

Ohhhh exciting times for you.
Keep me posted on the scans and how you are doing.
Well as long as those jabs are keeping you both healthy then they are soooo worth it!
I had no idea that could even happen. Ttc is such a learning curve xxx


----------



## Tatemp

Hi girls, back from my week away with oh. 
We decided (read: I finally convinced him) to try SMEP this cycle. This is my 15th cycle and my last cycle before we hit the one year mark. So I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Phoenix82

Tatemp said:


> Hi girls, back from my week away with oh.
> We decided (read: I finally convinced him) to try SMEP this cycle. This is my 15th cycle and my last cycle before we hit the one year mark. So I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

Hey sweetie welcome back!!!!
Where did you go? Did you have fun?

When are you likely to o? Xxx


----------



## Tatemp

Hi phoenix how are you doing?

We went to Luxembourg, it was actually really fun. It was good to spend some time just the two of us. 
I am now CD10 and got a +opk today, was not expecting it at all. Since i normally don't o until about CD14. So now I'm waiting for my oh to get home so we can dtd. 

Nanninoo how are you, everything going ok? I'm keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## Phoenix82

Tatemp said:


> Hi phoenix how are you doing?
> 
> We went to Luxembourg, it was actually really fun. It was good to spend some time just the two of us.
> I am now CD10 and got a +opk today, was not expecting it at all. Since i normally don't o until about CD14. So now I'm waiting for my oh to get home so we can dtd.
> 
> Nanninoo how are you, everything going ok? I'm keeping you in my prayers.

Hey, sounds nice. Probably what you needed, I bet you get preggo as you weren't thinking about it and less stressed this month!! Good luck.

I'm ok cd18 today and I got my +OPK cd13 despite getting it cd21 last cycle :shrug:

Not hopeful this month tho as oh didn't want to bd cd13 so may have missed our eggy.

I think I may have had ovulation spotting as cd14&15 I had red on the first day followed by brown cm (not huge amounts) but enough.
Then nothing 16&17 but today a tiny bit of paler brown (sorry if tmi)

What's with my body???? Xxxx


----------



## Nanninoo

Hi Tatemp Thankyou hunny I have my scan tomorrow I'm nervous and excited I then have my midwife booking appointment on Friday if all goes well at scan tomorrow!
Glad you had fun in Luxembourg that's what you need a break as TTC can be very stressful so it's nice to get away from it all once and a while :)

Phoenix sorry your body is playing games regarding the bleed and spotting! Our body's are so temperamental if it makes you feel better I used to get mid bleeds between cycles around ovulation time I bled for a day or 2 then had brown cm (tmi) this was before I was put on the clomid, my body created havoc with me so I definatly think clomid would be ideal for you it definatly sorted out my cycles and stopped bleeds between them....can't want for your referral lets hope for good outcomes! Keep positive

Xx


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo said:


> Hi Tatemp Thankyou hunny I have my scan tomorrow I'm nervous and excited I then have my midwife booking appointment on Friday if all goes well at scan tomorrow!
> Glad you had fun in Luxembourg that's what you need a break as TTC can be very stressful so it's nice to get away from it all once and a while :)
> 
> Phoenix sorry your body is playing games regarding the bleed and spotting! Our body's are so temperamental if it makes you feel better I used to get mid bleeds between cycles around ovulation time I bled for a day or 2 then had brown cm (tmi) this was before I was put on the clomid, my body created havoc with me so I definatly think clomid would be ideal for you it definatly sorted out my cycles and stopped bleeds between them....can't want for your referral lets hope for good outcomes! Keep positive
> 
> Xx

Good luck for tomorrow, let us know how it goes.

I know I had a random amount of bleeding is fine I'm just sooo fed up now and want my turn. Cannot wait until I get to do my referral xx


----------



## Nanninoo

Hey girls scan was great, baby measuring bang on dates I'm 11 weeks :) here's a pic of my rainbow clomid baby xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo said:


> Hey girls scan was great, baby measuring bang on dates I'm 11 weeks :) here's a pic of my rainbow clomid baby xx

Yeay!!! I'm soooo pleased for you - I knew it xxxxx


----------



## Nanninoo

Thanks hunny for being so supportive! Roll on your referral and good times ahead!! I have everything crossed for you :) xx


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo said:


> Thanks hunny for being so supportive! Roll on your referral and good times ahead!! I have everything crossed for you :) xx

OMG of course I would be :hugs:

Yeah we will see what my referral brings in June until then I'm assuming it won't happen (might take some of the stress out of it).

I've been really down about it this month (especially swapping rooms round for the future, seeing an empty room highlights it) on top of that we started trying June last year and we are going on holiday to the same destination but a different hotel this June and kinda hoped we would have a lil bump by now. I supposes it's just not meant to be yet xxx


----------



## Tatemp

Yeah Nanninoo, I hope that lessened the worries a bit for you. 

I just got a new referral to the gyno today. I'm planning to go at the end of this month. A small part of me still hopes it will happen before it comes to that.


----------



## Nanninoo

Thanks girls :) Yay for these referrals, it's great news and a step in the right direction for you both! There's defiantly good news to come for you both! The referral did me a world of good and I finally got answers and most importantly conceived my rainbows DS and baby #2 on the way so I'm all for referrals my consultants were fantastic and really looked after me so I'm wishing you both lots of luck :hugs: xxx


----------



## Phoenix82

Tatemp when's your appointment?

I'm super grumpy today :growlmad: I've had brown spotting that varies in colour since I ovulated. The first day it was fresh blood but not since. I only need a pant liner but still I feel like the witch is coming everyday and I'm only on cd21 or 8doo so this shouldn't be happening yet.

I woke up at 4am feeling ultra nauseous today and have felt icky all day (stupid hormones). I've also had a dull heavy, achy and bloated tummy, what is my body trying to do to me??? I measured my tummy and it's 2 inches bigger just from bloating arghhhh I need putting down! Lol xx


----------



## Tatemp

Ooh Phoenix how annoying. Our bodies like to play tricks on us. :growlmad:

I haven't made an appointment yet, I'm going to call them on Monday. I'm hoping to get an appointment on the 30th since I'm planning to take that day off.


----------



## Phoenix82

Tatemp said:


> Ooh Phoenix how annoying. Our bodies like to play tricks on us. :growlmad:
> 
> I haven't made an appointment yet, I'm going to call them on Monday. I'm hoping to get an appointment on the 30th since I'm planning to take that day off.

I know :dohh:
I don't believe what I feel as I know I won't get my BFP anytime soon :nope:

Wish it was my turn :cry:

I've been spotting brown cm on and off since ovulation - this is new and v annoying!! Especially as it HAS to mean I'm out - there's no way I've conceived and a baby could stay safe with spotting for all this time - it's totally rubbish and I'm bored of it now lol xxxx :wacko:


----------



## Tatemp

Hi Nanninoo, happy mother's day.

Phoenix let's hope you and I will be celebrating our first mother's day as mother's next year. We still have about two more months to make that happen. Don't count yourself out, just because of the spotting. Pregnant women experience spotting and still go on to have healthy pregnancies. 

I'm waiting on my app to confirm ovulation. I think I'm DPO 2 right now. We bd'ed on CD 6 and 8 through 14. So I did all I could possibly do from my side, let's see if nature is on my side this cycle. Finger crossed.


----------



## Phoenix82

Tatemp said:


> Hi Nanninoo, happy mother's day.
> 
> Phoenix let's hope you and I will be celebrating our first mother's day as mother's next year. We still have about two more months to make that happen. Don't count yourself out, just because of the spotting. Pregnant women experience spotting and still go on to have healthy pregnancies.
> 
> I'm waiting on my app to confirm ovulation. I think I'm DPO 2 right now. We bd'ed on CD 6 and 8 through 14. So I did all I could possibly do from my side, let's see if nature is on my side this cycle. Finger crossed.

Omg I hope so sweetie!!!
Yeah I know but I doubt I'm implantation spotting but I can't help to hope.
I've had odd feelings for the last few days and me and the oh wished upon a rainbow today hoping it has the same effect as a shooting star.

I ho on holiday next month so once AF arrives I can move onto my hol and months break then maybe it will be my turn. I've got bloods tomorrow to confirm ovulation.

Ohh let me know how you get on, fingers crossed it's your month xxxx


----------



## Jannah K

Hello my lovely ladies
I am sorry to have not been msging...
I have been reading posts but not as often
All is OK with me...no clomid last month got my period on cd35....just finished my period and onto next cycle...hoping I m preggo before my bday in august...
Not taking any pills beside vitamins...no o strips or monitor...not pushing oh either as it is very stressful...will let nature take its course... will worry about it in august...
Rest is all OK...just job hunting otherwise home alone all day...been going to gym 4-5dsys a week. ..and that's it
I miss u all....tatemp & phoenix Gluck with appts
Nanninoo glad you and baby doing well
RCP how r u?
Muaaah!!


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> Hello my lovely ladies
> I am sorry to have not been msging...
> I have been reading posts but not as often
> All is OK with me...no clomid last month got my period on cd35....just finished my period and onto next cycle...hoping I m preggo before my bday in august...
> Not taking any pills beside vitamins...no o strips or monitor...not pushing oh either as it is very stressful...will let nature take its course... will worry about it in august...
> Rest is all OK...just job hunting otherwise home alone all day...been going to gym 4-5dsys a week. ..and that's it
> I miss u all....tatemp & phoenix Gluck with appts
> Nanninoo glad you and baby doing well
> RCP how r u?
> Muaaah!!

Hey sweetie

Glad your all good. The stress free plan might help - you never know.
Fingers crossed for your birthday BFP!!!

I'm not trying now until the end of June. I have my appoint, I need my cycles to be regulated and hopefully that's all that's wrong but I can't do anything until my referral - I predict Clomid and hopefully that gets me there. So until then I'll be around for support but not trying We go away in June for 2 weeks and I intend on splurging drinking and eating many treats 
Love to you all xxx


----------



## Jannah K

Hey Phoenix
Good luck with appt
I hope u have a miracle baby before than!!!
Where are u vacationing to?


----------



## Tatemp

Jannah, very good keeping up with the exercises. I'm trying to do half an hour every day, but it turns into two to three times per week most of the time. 

Phoenix did AF show up or are you still in the game?

I'm slowly driving myself insane, the TWW is pure torture. We've bd'ed so much this cycle, that it's impossible we missed the egg. So I'm really hoping nature did it's job. I told my mother we we're TTC after she asked again when we'll give here a grandbaby. She told me it took here a year to conceive me, which actually made me feel a little better, because she always told me she had no problem conceiving me. Now I know it took here a while too. I think the TTC journey for her second child was so much more difficult that here first TTC was a breeze compared to it. 

I am now DPO11 according to FF, but personally I think it should be DPO9. Normally I have a 10 day LP. So I am expecting AF to show it's face on tuesday.


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey Girls

Jannah - thx hun. I'm going to Italy - cannot wait!!!!!

Tatemp fingers crossed for you
Sadly the witch did show I'm cd5 today and not trying now until July :(
I'm done in and sooo down with it all.

My doc said she cannot do anything more so I need to see the gynaecologist. She's positive our issue is that my cycle is irregular we've just missed it a lot.
Hopefully meds will regulate me so we can fall xxx


----------



## Jannah K

Hru all?
I m cd15 todays so will start bd few times a week until next period....not using opk etc
What's up with u all


----------



## Phoenix82

Ohhhh fingers crossed you catch your egg

I'm cd9 but I only know that as my app says so - not trying at the mo so keeping my head down a bit xxxxx


----------



## Jannah K

Hi girls
Just wanna share with someone so messaging here... as u know TTC journey so well and we are in it together
OH wants kids but everyday he is busy with something till midnight and than GE comes to room just wanting to sleep. Since I am not opk we really should bd at least 2-3times a week but seems like that is too much for him.... anyways last night again he wanted to sleep I just had a breakdown ....I mean this shouldnt be my stress each month and begging him to bd. If I didn't want baby so bad I would never ask him on my own....anyways I m super frustrated. If it doesn't happen this month...I will take next month off due to fasting ...in Aug I will most likely get iui done as this is too much headache...
When I was using opk he didn't care about o timing now when I m not using he is asking when I o which I don't know as no clomid either....dunno how ppl keep trying for years...this journey feels so lonely....can't tell anyone how it feels to stare at walls all day....
Rem me in prayers please


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> Hi girls
> Just wanna share with someone so messaging here... as u know TTC journey so well and we are in it together
> OH wants kids but everyday he is busy with something till midnight and than GE comes to room just wanting to sleep. Since I am not opk we really should bd at least 2-3times a week but seems like that is too much for him.... anyways last night again he wanted to sleep I just had a breakdown ....I mean this shouldnt be my stress each month and begging him to bd. If I didn't want baby so bad I would never ask him on my own....anyways I m super frustrated. If it doesn't happen this month...I will take next month off due to fasting ...in Aug I will most likely get iui done as this is too much headache...
> When I was using opk he didn't care about o timing now when I m not using he is asking when I o which I don't know as no clomid either....dunno how ppl keep trying for years...this journey feels so lonely....can't tell anyone how it feels to stare at walls all day....
> Rem me in prayers please

Oh sweetie you poor thing :hugs:
What a nightmare, how has he not worked out that this is what needs to happen. He needs to make time for this if he wants it to happen.

I know exactly how you feel it took a while got my oh to get on board with the plan. Then he stills has days where he isn't up to it.
They really don't have much to do after the deed is done, that's down to us!!!!

I'm not surprised you feel this way at all, I really struggle not being able to discuss it with friends etc but no matter how much I vent on here or to the select few that know I don't feel different.

I'm so fed up hence the mini break. It's probably what you need to feel refreshed.

If only I could help, I feel helpless for me and you xxxx


----------



## Jannah K

I m glad you both are going away...it will certainly help and who knows...miracle baby :)
I dunno if I can go anywhere alone as OH wants his siblings & parents every time as he finds it boring with just two of us.....
With clomid it was more stressful because it had to be all timed putting more pressure on me...
I hope I can bd some more this month at the right time....!!


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> I m glad you both are going away...it will certainly help and who knows...miracle baby :)
> I dunno if I can go anywhere alone as OH wants his siblings & parents every time as he finds it boring with just two of us.....
> With clomid it was more stressful because it had to be all timed putting more pressure on me...
> I hope I can bd some more this month at the right time....!!

Well I'm due to ttc this week so won't get a miracle baby :growlmad: but I knew we'd be out this month. 
It's our annual holiday. 
Oh no he's being rubbish - you guys need time!!!

Good luck bding - keep in touch xxx


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey Jannah

How are you doing?

Tatemp How's things??? Xx


----------



## Tatemp

Hi everyone, so I'm back to square one. I have an appointment with a fertility expert on the 20th of June. We are going to try smep one last month. Just to prove that the reason I'm not getting pregnant is not because I'm missing ovulation.

Are you girls hanging in there?


----------



## Phoenix82

Tatemp said:


> Hi everyone, so I'm back to square one. I have an appointment with a fertility expert on the 20th of June. We are going to try smep one last month. Just to prove that the reason I'm not getting pregnant is not because I'm missing ovulation.
> 
> Are you girls hanging in there?

Oh no!!! Big hugs xx
:hugs:

Ohhh 4 days b4 me! Fingers crossed x
Do you ovulate the same time every month?
I'm sure my bc has affected my hormones causing an irregular cycle hence no BFP.

I'm cool, enjoying vino and not bding at the mo (a mini break).
Holiday in 2 weeks then my appointment xxx


----------



## Jannah K

Hey girls
Nothing new with me ...bd 3times last 4days....will bd until next weekend....not using opk so not sure when/if I ovulate....n I guess will see what happens at the end of the cycle
My hubby cousin preggo with second one...she got married 6months after me..got an yr old n now second on way...here I m hoping for miracle before my birthday.....


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> Hey girls
> Nothing new with me ...bd 3times last 4days....will bd until next weekend....not using opk so not sure when/if I ovulate....n I guess will see what happens at the end of the cycle
> My hubby cousin preggo with second one...she got married 6months after me..got an yr old n now second on way...here I m hoping for miracle before my birthday.....

Fingers crossed huni.

I know it's tough, I've had loads of people get preggo and have the baby while I'm still bloomin trying, it's rough to deal with (even though I'm happy for them). Everyone I've met on here has got their BFP except 2 people so I'm starting to feel like I'll never get there and I'll be the only one left!!

My mum asked how things were and I said we were taking a break, she said ohhhh maybe you'll get preggo now then. I said we weren't even bding and she was shocked!!! (isn't in normal after bding soooo much for the last 12 months that actually I don't want to for a couple of weeks?) don't get me wrong it's not like I've gone off my oh I just think we both need a break from it all and bding is the main part if ttc so it's probably not a bad thing? What do you think? Xxx


----------



## Jannah K

Phoenix I agree with u...once I get preggo I need break from bd....it becomes a chore after few months of ttc...
I guess you, I, Tatemp will all be preggo around same time....at least u both r getting medical help:)


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> Phoenix I agree with u...once I get preggo I need break from bd....it becomes a chore after few months of ttc...
> I guess you, I, Tatemp will all be preggo around same time....at least u both r getting medical help:)

:thumbup:
I'm sure my cycle is totally irregular since coming off bc a year ago.
My cycles are anything from 26 days to 36 so just need something to give us a shot if catching ovulation each month and hopefully that'll do the trick.

I hope we all do, I couldn't bare it if I were the only one left :wacko: xxx


----------



## Tatemp

Well my cycles are pretty consistent around 24 days and I ovulate between CD13 and CD16. At least that's what my chart says. 
I'm so scared I'm going to be diagnosed with unexplained infertility.

Phoenix maybe time away with your OH is just what you need, to remember what bd'ing was like before it became a 'chore'. Don't think about TTC and just enjoy each other. Italy should be just the right venue for that. :flower:


----------



## Tatemp

Jannah, it would be so awesome if we all got pregnant around the same time. 
I hardly go to the TTC or TWW forums anymore. I get so annoyed when I see women who have only been trying for three months or so, complain that it's taking too long. On the other hand I don't feel like I can go to the LTTTC forums either, because I don't feel I've tried long enough and it wouldn't be fair to the ladies who have been trying for years. So I'm glad we have each other, as it seems were walking on the same path almost.


----------



## Phoenix82

I know your fear Tatemp - me too!!!

I'm enjoying not bding and not stressing :)

And I KNOW on the other pages!!! Ttc for 2 months why won't it happen REALLY?
Sooo frustrating for us when we have waited ages!!!!

I'm so glad I have you guys xxx


----------



## Jannah K

I know what u girls mean...some of them would have bfp on the first month while others r ttc for years.....
I hope none of us have to go through infertility....I hope n pray God bless us all three with bfp before summer ends;)
Hang in there girls..we r in it together...I have people telling me to consider adoption and I m like just coz I m married three years doesn't mean we were trying last three years...
Really hoping for a mirAcle this month!!!


----------



## Jannah K

Ahh girls been trying to bd last three days but no luck with oh...according to my app..I m supposed to o a yday..last I bd was on Monday...feel I m out already....been crying since oh doesn't cooperate....he has time for everything but than when he comes to room all he wants to do is sleep....:(
Just so over this ttc


----------



## Phoenix82

Defo!!!

I know my biggest fear is them not knowing why it's not happening followed closely by worrying there is something seriously wrong. I'm praying for hormone imbalance or irregular cycles if that makes sense ?? 

Adoption seems like jumping the gun - nothing like making you feel rubbish.
It's too early for that by far xxx


----------



## Jannah K

hey lovely ladies

so i did manage to bd last night...today i have lower tummy cramps...wonder if o is around corner but i also have cramps on left on tuesday and some cramps on right on wed....will bd some more this weekend and call it off for this month...thats the prob with irregular cycles...
my cousin was like u r married 3 years...no babies yet..i said no,,,,so she is like consider adoption...i was so down coz we really didnt start trying till september and we have not be consistent either....
i also hope that there is no fertiliy issues and that it is just taking time but soon eggie and sperm will unite...lol 
fingers crossed for all of us!!

dunno what will i do without u girls!!!

love!


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> hey lovely ladies
> 
> so i did manage to bd last night...today i have lower tummy cramps...wonder if o is around corner but i also have cramps on left on tuesday and some cramps on right on wed....will bd some more this weekend and call it off for this month...thats the prob with irregular cycles...
> my cousin was like u r married 3 years...no babies yet..i said no,,,,so she is like consider adoption...i was so down coz we really didnt start trying till september and we have not be consistent either....
> i also hope that there is no fertiliy issues and that it is just taking time but soon eggie and sperm will unite...lol
> fingers crossed for all of us!!
> 
> dunno what will i do without u girls!!!
> 
> love!


Fingers crossed you catch your eggy this cycle :hugs:
I can't believe your cousin is saying that!!! Irregular cycles just mean they need regulating not you may as well give up and adopt!!! 

Don't listen - they probably don't realise how that comes across when your in our position.

Always here huni xxx

I'm cd18 and I've had the egg symbol on my monitor since yesterday. Feels odd ignoring it.
My last 3 cycles I've ovulated cd21 - cd13 and cd17 no wonder I'm not getting preggo we never seem to catch it - and as you know with oh it's not as simple as bd every other day as get can't - hopefully I'll get something to regulate my cycle and get my BFP :shrug:

Naninoo how are you???? Xx


----------



## Nanninoo

Hey Phoenix I'm here just lurking about still :)
I agree what you said to jannah I had irregular cycles and the only thing that worked for me was clomid but some woman need other things there's lots of different drugs /procedures they can offer woman who are struggling to concieve so no one should jump the band wagon and think adoption! How long have you Phoenix and jannah been TTC for now?

As for me I'm doing ok I'm nearly 15 weeks along I've had 4 scans up to now and everything looks good so fingers crossed this baby is a sticky!

Your always in my prayers girls I hope I hear wonderful news of you all soon! Thinking of you all x :hugs:


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey you

15 weeks, that's flown!!!! Probably not to you though lol x
I've been ttc for a year now but my fiancé is positive if my cycles were regular we would have gotten there naturally by now.

Oh well holiday next week for 2 weeks then off to the gynae xxx


----------



## Nanninoo

Yes my cycles were all over the place my gyne consultant said i will always have to take Clomid if I want future children as for some reason my ovaries don't like to release an egg naturally! Your right it feels like it's dragged for me lol from finding out at 4 weeks up until the end of the 1st trimester felt like ages..... Yay for the holiday and for your appointment soon enjoy the break and Ill be looking out to hear what your gyne says x


----------



## Phoenix82

Keep me posted on bump

Of course I'll let you know what happens xxxx


----------



## Jannah K

Hey girls
Naninno so good to hear from you!!!! Glad all is well
Phoenix happy traveling
So we did manage to bd three times since Thursday....I m hoping I ovulated and caught egg....I have been bd just 8 months but was on clomid 4months but I don't think we bd enough plus maybe there is another problem.or maybe I will conceieve this cycle....will think about seeing gynae in august till than gotta keep trying....people with irregular cycles do conceive naturally....
Tatemp how r u???


----------



## Tatemp

Hi girls,

I am now 4 DPO, I hate this time. I'm going to drive myself crazy this coming week only to be dissapointed again.


----------



## Jannah K

I dunno how many DPO I m but cd 29 today....had really bad cramps on left side yday.....slept over it n they r gone now,....
Other than that not feeling much..,


----------



## Jannah K

Hey girls cd32 today...numb right thigh..bad headaches...feel like brown spotting on its way....meaning witch around corner....
Hru all


----------



## Tatemp

Hi girls, I am now DPO 8 or 9. Expecting AF to show on Saturday most likely, don't have any symptoms to expect otherwise.


----------



## Jannah K

CD 1 for me today....going to try upcoming month but it will be tricky as we are fasting for a Monty due to Ramadan...
If no luck after the fast, I am going to get HSG done ...oh family Dr appt in two weeks so will get him to do SA analysis....my last natural cycle was 35 days and this one 32....does it mean I m ovulating? When on clomid I was def ovulating due to positive opk yet no pregnancy...is there another problem? I hope not!!!....off to month 9...


----------



## Jannah K

Update girls...
I am going for fertility awareness checkup in 9hrs...basically for $90 I will have AFC ultrasound, fSH And ESh blood test and oh SA analysis.....
On Monday i m going to get HSG done....and see my gynecologist...
Tuesday planning to drop off oh sample at fertility center...
Praying all goes well and we can figure out next steps...it looks like my last two cycles were 35days and 32 days.....
I am starting fasting June 27 so figured to do all testing before thAt and try it one more time before the fasting begins.....
When are your appointments Tatemp and Phoenix??


----------



## Jannah K

Let me know what tests you girls a re going through....I m so nervous....


----------



## Tatemp

Hi girls, I'm currently DPO11. I have been spotting since Wednesday. My longest LP ever has been 11 days, so AF will probably arrive later tonight or tomorrow. I have an appointment at the gynecologist next week Friday. 

Good luck with your appointment Jannah K. 
Phoenix and Nanninoo how are you?


----------



## Nanninoo

Good luck with your appointments jannah & Tatemp it's a step forward and I hope you get the answers/test you need wishing you all the best :)

Tatemp I'm good thank you everything's going as well as it possibly can thankfully! I found out yesterday I'm having another little boy which is wonderful.

I Keep checking in on you girls to see how your all doing x


----------



## Jannah K

Tests on Friday were all normal....good ovarian reserve, normal FSH and estradial day
Today getting hsg done to check tubes
SA analysis plan for wed/Thursday as well
Most likely this will be another natural cycle but heard that hsg clears tube and increases chances....
Keep me posted tatemp
Naninoo good to hear from you....happy to hear about boy addition:):)
Phoenix hope vacation going well!!


----------



## Nanninoo

Jannah good to hear tests were normal, good luck with hsg today and the other tests on Thursday sounds like you have a busy week x


----------



## Phoenix82

Sorry I've been MIA, I've been stopping by now and again but with not trying due to the hols I've just had a clean break from it all.

I've just started my new cycle and we will be trying this month - yeay!!!!
I'm still on holiday so Internet connection is quite random.

My gynae appointment is 24th and I guess we will discuss the next course of action etc
I'm also very nervous!!

Good news on your tests though Jannah
Tatemp hopefully this is your month :)
Naninnoo yeay great news!!!! 

Jannah I had the ultrasound (external). Blood tests for hormones and the oh had sa all by the doc - apparently I'm looking at my tubes being checked and probably clomid but who really knows!! I'm just petrified they might say I'm broken!!!

I don't know what is do if I couldn't have kidlets it's all I want!

I have a few preggo friends who keep moaning about how hard it is being pregnant and all I want to do is tell them how lucky they are!!! Mean right?


----------



## Nanninoo

I hear you Phoenix when I was struggling to conceive I had friends who conceived quickly (weren't really trying it just happened as they say) they used to moan about being pregnant and how fed up they were and how they wished it was over and done with it use to make me so annoyed I wanted to be pregnant so badly and there they were moaning about it! I never moan not even when I had morning sickness I always think to myself how lucky and how I longed to be pregnant I always keep positive and count my blessings.

Good luck with your appointment on the 24th will be thinking of you and looking for an update sending positive vibes your way x


----------



## Phoenix82

Annoying because some people don't appreciate what we go through.
There is always a positive and like you say you are truly grateful and tbh that's how I thought everyone was until now. You are a true inspiration - I really don't know how you have stayed sane throughout everything you have been through.

I'm so glad it's your turn &#55357;&#56836;

Thanks Sweetie, soz I've been distant just kept myself away from it all as it was driving me mad and making me grouchy &#55357;&#56852;

I will defo let you know how it goes.
Xxx


----------



## Jannah K

Girls hsg was sooooo painful ....
But good news is
Both tubes clear
Healthy uterus
No fibroid
No cyst
No Pecos
No endometrosis
Two eggs growing...let's see...
Good ovaries good cavity
Good reserve
sA analysis pending
Nurse thinks I don't need clomid....i just need insemminatiom depending on oh results
Thanks God...


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah I am soooo pleased for you!!!

So it's just a matter of time!!

OMG the dye and tube check is painful oh s**t that's my next step &#55357;&#56877;

Just found out another friend is preggo (2nd baby) &#55357;&#56874;&#55357;&#56874;&#55357;&#56874;


----------



## Nanninoo

Wonderful news jannah it's just a matter of time now! When I had my tests it showed I wasn't ovulating hence the clomid but that's great news if your eggs are growing nicely :) sorry your hsg was painful I've never had one but they wanted too as the next step if the clomid didn't work. I've heard mixed reviews some people say it's painful some say uncomfortable a friend of mine had it done she said she was ok during the procedure it was after she had really bad cramping pains and they told her to take paracetamol and bed rest for the remaining of the day x


----------



## Jannah K

Yes hsg is pretty painful...I took two advils 30min before yet I felt it a lot...plus I have high pain tolerance....it went away after 5min but those 5min I felt I will faint lol
I will feel better after OH SA analysis this Thursday....
Good luck tatemp and phoenix...
They say after hsg you become more fertile....wonder if it is true....
Let's hope it is our month
Hsg has to be done day6 of your cycle so time your doc visits
Ovarian reserves day 3or4 of your cycles


----------



## Jannah K

Nannoo what test you had done to see eggs growing
Vaginal ultrasound showed I have one egg on right and one on left...out of 19follicles that was seen Friday at diff doc. Both tests confirmed no Pcos...vaginal ultrasound confirmed no fibroid or endo as imp for implantation.....followed by hsg showed clear tubes...really only puzzle is oh now
What other tests do oh get? Blood work?


----------



## Jannah K

Yes hsg is pretty painful...I took two advils 30min before yet I felt it a lot...plus I have high pain tolerance....it went away after 5min but those 5min I felt I will faint lol
I will feel better after OH SA analysis this Thursday....
Good luck tatemp and phoenix...
They say after hsg you become more fertile....wonder if it is true....
Let's hope it is our month
Hsg has to be done day of your cycle so time your doc visits
Ovarian reserves day 3or4 of your cycles


----------



## Nanninoo

Jannah I had lots of transvaginal ultrasounds done everything looked fine no PCOS, no cysts ect.. OH had seman anayasis which came back fine and I hade blood work done which showed I wasn't ovulating (FSH hormone) but my bmi was high had to lose 5 stone before they would put me on the clomid I then started the clomid once my bmi was normal and had follicle tracking done which showed nice big follicles x


----------



## Jannah K

Oh yeah...my FSH was normal... looks I do o on my own...doc suspecting oh with problem....but apparently that could be fixed with meds...oh has diabetes....
My cramps finally went away this am....vaginal ultrasounds are cupcakes...never again I would do hsg lol....I wonder if my nurse and tech were just aggressive hence the pain....
I think it was wortg spending over $300 to have peace of mind that it is just matter of time...hopefully not unexplained infertility:$
We will start bd next week every other day
How r u all doing?


----------



## Jannah K

Hi girls
Hru
I m a little upset at fertility center...for my appt I waited 2h...I had to drop off specimen for SA analysis today and they didn't accept it as they didn't make an appt to drop off specimen...need to go back Monday...but they were so rude....telling me I didn't understand etc ..I was like I spoke to multiple people and no one mentioned making appt....plus u have to time on producing specimen as well which off course they didn't highlight when they said to reproduce later today...they talk to me so rudley in front of other patients..no pricy no service took money last week..don't even understand that some people may not feel culturally religiously talking about semen or intercourse or fertility yet they didn't bother taking me to a corner to apologize....as a middle eastern girl men usually don't do fertility testing...it is women who has to produce kids and if they don't than they have tabu all their lives...husbands remarry etc...I m thankful my oh is willing to get tested but not everyday is a lucky day when u TTC...depends on his mood...if u know what I mean
Anyways I have filed complain for this fertility center...as I was like coz of their irresponsibility someone may miss out on cycle....women from all cultures religions deserve respect...sex shouldn't be talk so openly in front of strangers...we goto doctors for help not to make it a public forum discussion....I drove 15min with specimen and I was thinking how am I going to take out contained from under my shirt....not only the fact I m carrying semen embarrassed me but also sample under my shirt....but off course these Dr offices get desensitize after seeing all patients that they forgot concept of haya (pious).
Anyways thought to share and create awarwness


----------



## Phoenix82

OMG you poor thing!

That's terrible, I would totally have complained. It's hard enough ttc let alone having these horrid experiences. 

Here it seems to be a different way of doing it all so I didn't have these issues but I would have gone mad at them!!!

We've just got home from our vacation and hopefully start trying next week, fertility appointment on tues fingers crossed xxxx


----------



## Jannah K

Hey Phoenix..
Welcome back to ttc
Oh will do another SA analysis Monday...he is also referred to urologist for further testing.....
I should ovulate next weekend +/-2days......we will start bd after Monday.....also will use test strip this cycle as my nurse said to get them....since they saw two eggs growing....let's see
Hope all goes well on your Tuesday appt


----------



## Nanninoo

Jannah - sorry you had a bad experience with your fertility clinic I hate rude people so I don't blame you for complaining I would of done too!!

We had a 1 hour window to return OHs seman analysis they booked me in with a specific time slot that I had to be there with it and our nearest fertility clinic was at our hospital and that was a half an hour drive away so my OH preduced his sample at home and then we drove to the clinic there was traffic and when I got there I literally had to run with it under my top as they told me I had to keep it warm and get there on time I had about 5 mins spair but it was very stressful 

Phoenix - good luck with appointment hunny x


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah thx hun
Let us know how Monday goes.
My oh as was the same as Nanninoo's

Thx for the support girls

I have to say I saw a programme today that made me cry!!
There was babies everywhere and this mother said it took her 2yrs to get preggo but she hasn't complained about any of the bad things as she was lucky to have her lil man! She read my life without the BFP to a T
I think I cried coz I felt like I wasn't mental!!

Xxx


----------



## Nanninoo

Phoenix you aren't mental sweetie it took me so long as well it does and will happen just sometimes we need a little help along the way. I used to cry most days thinking life was very unfair but miracles do happen!
Can't wait to hear how you get on at fertility appointment x


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo said:


> Phoenix you aren't mental sweetie it took me so long as well it does and will happen just sometimes we need a little help along the way. I used to cry most days thinking life was very unfair but miracles do happen!
> Can't wait to hear how you get on at fertility appointment x

Thx hun, you know what it's like, you start thinking your mad as a lot of people don't get why you feel the way you do. The only people who know are my mum, sis and a good friend and the oh dad, but they all look at me as if my emotions are irrational. I'm sure the oh thinks I'm mental too.

I wish they could understand it more instead of saying don't worry you'll get there if you relax!
They don't get with my cycle it's more timing that seems to be the issue

Rant over sorry.

I know this will make me treasure my bump if/when I get one but i think I've waited long enough.

I'll let you know what they say, I'm sure it will be a chat first (doubt they will do anything on the first appointment)

How you feeling? How's bump doing? Xxx


----------



## Nanninoo

Oh hunny yes I totally understand I used to get 'your only young it will happen' off my family but it frustrated me as I had waited so long I was questioning why it hadn't already!
At my first appointment I had a chat and they sent me for blood tests and booked a date for OH to drop of his seamen analysis at my second appointment I had transvaginal ultrasounds to have a look for cysts like poly cyst ovaries and how my eggs were looking then they gave me the Clomid to start ready for the next cycle! You will be fine and at least get the answers you need I felt like a weight had been lifted from my shoulders after I had a good chat with my gyne consultant they are so reassuring and understanding and it's nice to find out why I couldn't conceive naturally.
I'm doing good thankyou Phoenix I'm 17+3 weeks today have started feeling movements and I thank god everyday for this opportunity I call him my little Clomid baby number 2 :) I have my next scan in 4 weeks time to check for abnormalities the waiting game is the worst fingers crossed and praying baby is nice and healthy!

Can't wait to here an update of how you app went x


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey ladies

I'm looking for an opinion please!!!

So we start trying soon however the oh has ed and cannot bd every other day constantly so we are opting for the targeted smep however I have a bit of a tricky choice to make.
Last 3 cycles I ovulated cd13, cd21 then cd18.

So I'm cd12 tomorrow and I've got a + OPK as early as 13 and as late as 21 so my question is.....

Should we bd tomorrow then see if we get the + OPK within the next 2/3 days then try again? I just don't want to bd every 3 days and then not smep as he can't do both. (We know his swimmers are fine) it's just getting him to do whats needed as often as needed. I get his pressures so I don't want to put pressure on him in our first month back ttc.

My aim is to get the + OPK then bd every day for 3 days.
But I can't just bd every other day for 2-3 weeks he just couldn't manage it. 

Should we go every 3 days for a week and a half and hope or should we bd tomorrow and then go for smep as long as we get our + within 3 days ???

Sorry for the confusion (I hope this makes sense) xx


----------



## Jannah K

Hi Phoenix
I would start bd three days when u get positive opk...my gynae told me to do that this cycle....

Nanino why did the put u on clomid...did they not see follicles/ eggs....do u have pcos...

Oh didn't give sample today for analysis..now I have to wait till Friday....but I m afraid I will ovulate any day....he says he doesn't wanna give sample as he smokes on weekend....but I m like what if I o on weekend..that's the true sperm health ...but we go into huge argument...

Nanino u use pressed? I went to three stores...none carrying it...I m out of the syringes...I usually don't have the cm people talk about...I have tried mucin ex in past along with clomid but nothing....

Tatemp where r u???


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> Hi Phoenix
> I would start bd three days when u get positive opk...my gynae told me to do that this cycle....
> 
> Nanino why did the put u on clomid...did they not see follicles/ eggs....do u have pcos...
> 
> Oh didn't give sample today for analysis..now I have to wait till Friday....but I m afraid I will ovulate any day....he says he doesn't wanna give sample as he smokes on weekend....but I m like what if I o on weekend..that's the true sperm health ...but we go into huge argument...
> 
> Nanino u use pressed? I went to three stores...none carrying it...I m out of the syringes...I usually don't have the cm people talk about...I have tried mucin ex in past along with clomid but nothing....
> 
> Tatemp where r u???

Hey Jannah 

We started last night just incase I o in the next 3 days that way there is some waiting, then hopefully I'll o in the next couple of days so we can bd for 2-3 days at o. Fingers crossed. Off to my appointment in a mo!! Scary!! 

Oh hun, I'd say do the sample on Friday but then can't you bd anyway on the Sat?
Does he realise that smoking then giving a sample would give the true indication of where he is with the swimmers? Seems odd he doesn't want to do it but if it is affecting things then you should know?

I use preseed but not the syringes as I think it's way too much and I also think it makes things come back out too quickly. I've been using it as a normal lube and it seems better. Xxx


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey Ladies

So update after my appointment 

I had all the checks weight, height etc, very intimate checks as well.
The consultant discussed the results of the tests we have both had so far, then said I need a hsg test which will be within 6-12 weeks followed by an appointment in Oct o discuss the next steps. Then if at 2 years I'm not preggo I can get IVF on the nhs.

Gutted

I was hoping for Clomid but apparently she doesn't see that it works or will help :(
So nothing new then, I'm so gutted I've been trying not to cry all day.

To make matters worse the clinic I attended (fertility gynaecologist) is inside the maternity wing!!! Brilliant lets put the people who aren't getting pregnant in with all the pregnant women - how I didn't lose the plot I'll never know.

The only positive I can see from today is the oh saw how hard I am finding this as I was fighting the tears and he said I looked stressed and scared.

He said we just need to bd every other day until we get there - it's only taken him a year to work it out!!!

Xx


----------



## Jannah K

Phoenix I m sorry that the appt was more scary than u thought....
I hope u get hsg soon as that also increases fertility....
Our next step will be iui as well after oh testing this week... I still hope for natural baby....
Also my oh also said we should bd every other day before getting medical help as we may just be missing window...I dunno since I took clomid n still not preggo
Hang in there...we will get our babies soon but stress will not help in anyway...it is a blessing to have oh support ..cherish time with him as soon u will be busy with newbie.....hsg will answer a lot of qs about your fertility....u can always get second opinion...
U r in my thoughts & prayers xoxo


----------



## Phoenix82

Thanks hun, I guess the frustrating thing is that my specialist said she doubts my tubes are blocked and doesn't think there is anything wrong with me.

She said it would go down as unexpected but I was hoping it was hormone related and therefore fixable.

Oh well we will just keep trying and hope it isn't IVF that's needed and it's just a timing issue as my cycles seem all over the place.

Stress is a funny thing, I don't feel stressed but this process is stressful and hard but how to not be stressed out by not getting preggo!!!

Glad your oh is now on page - Fingers crossed for you guys xxx


----------



## Nanninoo

Jannah no pcos, they could see my eggs weren't maturing on ultrasounds and blood tests confirmed I wasn't ovulating plus my cycles were 50+ days long!

Phoenix I'm sorry hunny! My fertility clinic is also inside the same building as maternity I had to walk past it every time I had an appointment it was very upsetting seeing babys and bumps so I know how you feel :( regarding the wait they wouldn't give me an appointment with the Gyne until I had been ttc for at least 2 years the wait felt so long too but they told me that it was standard practice as people can naturally concieve within that time frame.X


----------



## Phoenix82

Thanks hun

Well when we got back the oh said "well we just have to bd every other day until we get the positive OPK and make sure we cover it" I was like WHAT!!! what does he think I've been trying to get him to do - men.

So today I got the egg symbol at cd16 we bd on 13&15 and I messaged him to say we need to bd today, tom and Sunday and OMG he said yeah that's fine. Then he said let's face it it's nothing compared to what you gave to go through!!!!

It's taken a year but he finally gets it :happydance:


----------



## Tatemp

Well I'm totally frustrated. 
I went to the gyno last friday and she ordered some bloodwork done. 
I also told her about having a short luteal phase so she said we should follow my follicle growth with ultrasounds. What happens now is that I am having an anovulatory cycle. :growlmad:
I was already expecting it, because my temps were all over the place, but I'm now CD13 and still no positive OPK so I'm pretty sure. Tomorrow I'll have my third ultrasound which will probably confirm what I already know. 
:growlmad:


----------



## Nanninoo

Phoenix my OH was exactly the same he frustrated me so much I kept explaining we needed to cover the 'important days' of my highest fertility but he was so laid back by it all it annoyed me! Some men just don't understand what we go through! Some woman are lucky to just fall pregnant with no timing but then there are other woman who need to track there cycle and bd on important days during it! I wish the whole ttc process was easy but unfortunately it isn't and men sometimes don't grasp the importance of it. I'm glad he's understanding now Phoenix :) x


----------



## Jannah K

phoenix: I hope timing is the only issue with u guys and bd every other day just resolves it..i m hoping the same for us....

tatemp: good news is that ur problem will be fixed with clomid..and u will have your first bfp right away....it is better than the unexplained that phoenix and I am going through....

have to drop off OH sample tomorrow....we start fasting this weekend for 1 month so I hope I get +ve opk in next few days so I can just focus on fasting etc vs stressing over bd....my oh is aalso willing to bd every other day for next 6 months before getting iui...i think he is affraid that maybe it is him thata may have issues as my testings came out okay but who knows...i dunno if i o or not but according to hsg i had two eggs growing..not sure if they mature for release or not.....but atleast no pcos or endo....really hoping for +ve opk soon..started the strips today to make sure i dont miss the window.....we will start bd from tom night once we give the sample to fertility center....

USA is different...i got my appts right away like within 24hrs...ut too much out of pocket to pay ....vs in canada appts taake foreevr to get but everything is covered.....

hang in there girls...God is great....we will get there sooner or later...love u all for your support in good and bad days....otherwise this journey would have been much more difficult....glad all oh are on samepage after an year of tears...lets hope they stay understanding of our needs...


----------



## Jannah K

phoenix:

i am also cd16 today..!! we bd on cd 13 & 14 and now on hold due to SA analysis until cd17.....no +ve opk yet but usually my +ve will be cd 18-cd21 according to my cycle length...which varies greatly as well...



Phoenix82 said:


> Thanks hun, I guess the frustrating thing is that my specialist said she doubts my tubes are blocked and doesn't think there is anything wrong with me.
> 
> She said it would go down as unexpected but I was hoping it was hormone related and therefore fixable.
> 
> Oh well we will just keep trying and hope it isn't IVF that's needed and it's just a timing issue as my cycles seem all over the place.
> 
> Stress is a funny thing, I don't feel stressed but this process is stressful and hard but how to not be stressed out by not getting preggo!!!
> 
> Glad your oh is now on page - Fingers crossed for you guys xxx


----------



## Phoenix82

Tatemp big hugs sweetie, I know it's tough but I think the gynaecologist appointments are tough as we have expectations that are not always met.
How do you know your ovulation isn't slightly later this month? 
Fingers crossed for you.

Nanninoo I know!!!! Arghhhhh but he's there now.
And happy to do whats needed - apparently I'm going to go through so much once we get our BFP - my jaw dropped lol - I've been trying to explain that for a year!!

Jannah - it is unexplained for me apparently, the specialist is sure that my tubes are fine - even if blocked the test will clear them so it must be just timing.

Good luck and hugs to you - we will get there sooner or later and Naninnoo please keep me posted on your bump and how you are xxxx


----------



## Jannah K

So girls...I got +very opk today on my own without clomid today cd17...
Irony is that oh had to give sample this AM too..prior to that I found out I have +he...I asked if we should postpone SA analysis but coz of fasting we cannot plus I said why not we bd from tonight....oh is like we won't be able to and I will miss my window as sperm needs time to develop...I asked few times he kept saying no...last I bad was cd14....I feel so low n hopeless:(
How often do u guys be once +ve opk?


----------



## Phoenix82

Oh Jannah :hugs:

See if he changes his mind - highlight you'll probably miss the window.

At least the sa is done now and you can get an answer one way or another.

Now I know I ovulate I bd before hand where poss and then as I get the +OPK we try and bd for 2 -3 days then miss a day then go once more
For example we bd cd13, cd15, cd16 & cd17 then cd19 I got a + OPK cd16 & cd17
Xxxx


----------



## Jannah K

So girls I m confused about three fertile days...I had LH surge +ve opk yday 6am...today 6am it was back to light lines ....
We bd cd 13 ,14,18,19 (fingers crossed) cd20 (fingers crossed) LH surge+ve opk was cd17....do u think I made it to fertile window? I dunno if it is hsg ht I don't have o cramps or any o signs or cm....just hot flashes which I never get....


----------



## Jannah K

I just realize I only get +ve opk for 12hrs-24h +/- clomid
How long your +opk last?
Oh bday in two weeks this will be best gift of bfp....wish he cooperated more ..SA sample threw us off but hopefully it will give me peace of mind...he didn't do smoking yday either coz of my fertile window but just didn't bd at night as he was exhausted due to house remodeling...just hope we can do two more days...we start 15h fast from tom!!!


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey huni - I think I've confused your dates lol
So when did you get your +OPK was it cd17? What were the 3 fertile days?

If you got a +OPK once the rest is irrelevant as it's the first time you should count. I get 1 day with both tests as positive then the following day I have my first test as positive then it goes to faint lines (if that makes sense).

The sticks I use say you should do the test after 10.30 am or are you using a fertility monitor?

So you've bd today and aim to bd today and tomorrow ?

Ohhh I hope you get a BFP for your birthday xx

I hope we get a BFP as we've definately hit our dates completely so I hope it's my turn - I saw loads of kids and babies at a party today :(


----------



## Jannah K

Hey girl
Friday was cd17 +ve opk am didn't bd due to SA
Sat cd18 is when we bd but I saw -ve opk am
Don't think we will bd anymore this cycle so I m pretty much out
I m done with oh not cooperating with me. He does everything he wants and makes me do everything to relax him but when it comes to ttc he is too tired for it....I don't get men...I m seriously super frustrated...really depress...cried so much for last hr...fasting begins in an hr and this will be it for this cycle....


----------



## Phoenix82

Stay strong Jannah :hugs:

So a + OPK shows the lh surge is happening and you can ovulate 12-36 hours after that (usually, obvs some peoples body takes a second try) so just because you didn't bd until after the surge doesn't mean you are out!

Plus you bd cd14 which was only 3 days before the surge so those swimmers could still be in play. 

There is still a chance hun and if it's not this month it will happen but your oh has to start working with you on this. Can you not try smep so some of the pressure is off?

If he wants kids does he not get he needs to do something about it? The stress of him can't be helping you guys conceive (I hope you aren't upset with me for saying).

We just take all the blame but their actions are a big part of ttc too.

I hope the fasting goes well hun - keep in touch - I'm always here 

The party wasn't as hard as I thought last night and the other half was cooing over the baby, then asked all on his own to hold her - which everyone then started asking when we were going to have a family so I had to say we are not sure (I hate lying to friends) xxxx


----------



## Jannah K

Thanks Phoenix
How does SMEP works? It is difficult to plan with oh..after last night episode..i cried, prayed...ask God to help me and slept crying.....he ended up waking me to bd in the am yday..we ended up not fast due to this :$ also bd again this am...guys r weird!!!! When I cried his ego kicked in....
So I think we bd cd13.cd14,cd18,cd19,cd20. Opk +cd17. I think we are done for this cycle...going to focus on fasting next two weeks..oh bday in 2weeks ...hoping for best
I m thinking to get cd21 testing progesterone levels to ensure I o on my own
My oh also makes me hold kids plus kids love me too ...sometimes when I see him playing with kids of my sil...it gets to me as I want to see him with our kids...
Really don't wanna have another ttc cycle...just hope this is it....if oh continues stressing me out I m going to consider iui...I should be the one feeling relaxed but it usually reverse....
How many days DPO r u?
Tatemp hru?


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey you

I totally understand - you NEED to be relaxed - he doesn't 
Smep is purely sperm meets egg plan, everyone uses a slightly diff start date but cd10-11 start bd every 2-3 days until you get a +opk then that day and the next 2 days miss a day and be one last time - you then have double the chance of conceiving - I think it goes from 20% to 40%.

I've been desperate to try but with random ovulation this month is my first month using it.

I was pleased with how my oh was with the baby and I love cuddling them but the next day I always feel like Im missing out.

I'm cd20 or I'm guessing 4dpo as I got a +opk cd16.
I had a bit of brown spotting the day b4 yesterday and then last night cramps and bright pink spotting so I hope we bd at the right time!!

Should you fast if you might be preggo. I don't know how it works.
I REALLY hope it's our month like you I don't want anymore stress and issues.

I also think maybe iui would be a good idea if you have to make oh bd that might be less stressful for you.

Big hugs xxx


----------



## Jannah K

Hey Phoenix
Do u usually get brown sporting etc near o?
I won't fast once I conceived till than I got no excuse not to:)
I m relax now that bd session over....oh n I spoke about bd every otherday but it didn't happen this cycle due to SA analysis...we will get results soon...
Any. Symptoms yet? Do u temp?
I have hot flashes since weekend & feeling warm...


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey, rarely but never pink!

I have a few symptoms but they could easily be due to AF turning up in a week or 2.
Sore nipples (not painful just v sensitive), twinges in my side/tummy, achy and tired but who knows - I don't think it's my turn even though I'm hopeful,

No I don't temp as I've never gotten on with it, how about you? Do you temp? Any symptoms?


----------



## Tatemp

Hi girls,

I had another ultrasound today. There were no follicles visible, so it's pretty sure that I did not ovulate this month. I will take blood test on Wednesday to confirm this. On CD2 I have to take another blood test to test my hormones. 
They are then going to calculate what my chances are to get pregnant on my own, if it's more than 30% I have to try six more months. 
I'm not really sure what to hope for. I have that appointment on the 18th of July, so until then I'm in limbo I guess.


----------



## Phoenix82

Oh huni :hugs:

It's pants being in limbo, can they give you Clomid to make you ovulate? X


----------



## Tatemp

I don't know yet, I still have to get some bloodwork done. On the 18th I have an appointment to discuss what we are going to do next.


----------



## Phoenix82

Tatemp said:


> I don't know yet, I still have to get some bloodwork done. On the 18th I have an appointment to discuss what we are going to do next.

:hugs: :flower:


----------



## Jannah K

I called my doc today to see if I need to get cd321 done..they said no since I got +ve opk! it means I did ovulate
No real symptoms yet since fasting so just tired & low in energy
Hope all is well girls


----------



## Phoenix82

Oh that's rubbish!!!!
:hugs:

I'll be honest I'm feeling a lil low - I've got a sore throat and feel like I'm coming down with something. I'm 7dpo and although I'm hopeful, I'm expecting a bfn again and getting AF on Wed. I found a lump under my arm - swollen lymph node I think which I assume is illness (I've had it once before a long time ago and it was in my groin).

Just used to bfn I guess and although I really hope it's my month the tender nipples are subsiding and I just feel like I'm getting sick :growlmad:


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey girls

Feeling v sorry for myself 7dpo and I've felt like AF is coming all day despite only being day 22 of a 28/29 day cycle. I now have pale brown cm and a few niggly aches which I guess is the start of the :witch: coming by next wed :( gutted - I can't see how I'll get a BFP now!


----------



## Jannah K

Hey phoenix
When do u plan to test...I hope & pray this is your month...7dpo your flu like symptoms sounds promising....
I thought some people get +he opk yet they don't o but nurse said tests are very reliable...
So strange thing I had no cm.around +be opk so I used preseed...I started getting cm with white clumps(sorry tmi) yday...my legs are achy ...feels like I had hard core leg work out...I got similar pain last period before and during AF ...are these signs I m o late or they are signs post o? Not sure but we are not gonna bd more...I must 3dpo today...no other symptoms....I had no o cramps either must be something hsg did...
Tatemp you willmost likely go on clomid....I m still waiting for SA results....our next step is iui if I don't conceieve next two cycles ...really want natural route...
Baby dust all


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey Jannah, I don't think I'll test unless AF doesn't show
I thought the same as you about my symptoms but I doubt it, I got all excited when I was walking at lunchtime I had a stitch like ache on my left side (I've had it on and off since 3dpo) now I'm not convinced maybe I'm just getting sick - I now have a headache :growlmad: 

I don't always get obvious cm around OPK so don't worry about that. So the clumpy stuff could be good news if it gets thicker and more lotion like but it could be the way your body is gearing up for AF annoyingly they can both be the same type (sorry)

Oh your symptoms sound good - maybe it's your turn!!!

I have everything crossed for you xxxxx


----------



## Jannah K

I m so confuses girls
Last Friday cd17 I got positive
Cd18 negative
Cd22 again +ve with cm and achy leg...is it that i m o late and CD 17 was false reading? I don't think we will bd as oh and I had argument yday and we are not talking....we did be on. Saturday Sunday Monday..I had no o sptoms than
Plz advise:(


----------



## Phoenix82

Oh no!!! Maybe the first positive was true and maybe you are double ovulating?
Or maybe you tried to ovulate and are now ovulating? Shock OPK do you use?

Oh no! Did you fall out over ttc :hugs:


----------



## Jannah K

I use FRER first response...usually I test using first urine AM..today due to leg aching and cm I decided to check during day time...how does double ovulation work?
Argument was over invitation for dinner at friend house so hubbies can meet but he just doesn't feel comfortable meeting anyone beside his family. So he is upset since I insisted...
Do u think I need to bd again if I already did last weekend?? Arghhh


----------



## Phoenix82

Oh ok don't know much about how that one works. You always have the hormone in your system - if you are meant to test your first am maybe later the results aren't accurate? What does the instructions say?

So I don't want to get your hopes up but I have read that a positive OPK can point to BFP or be just for no reason.

As I understand it sometimes people release 2 eggs simitaneously - your body doesn't stop the egg from the other side in time - I think it's quite rare In most people but some people always double ovulate. 

Oh hun that's pants, but he should meet them, it'll be good for him.

I don't know if I would especially if things aren't rosey it might be too much stress.

I'm cd23/8dpo and my underarm ache has gone, my sore throat is still there but easing off, my head is still fuzzy so I think my bug must be going. Strange thing is it never really arrived full force??? No light brown spotting today so far but it is only 7.45am - 6 days until the witch is due.
I read the other day that some people implant as early as 3dpo not only 6/7!!


----------



## Jannah K

Okay I tested this am and test line is lighter meaning -ve opk....we did manage to bd last night although i felt bad inside as oh was tired From work and fast....hopefully this is it for my month and I o..don't mind double o...lol
My leg pain has been bad.....if I press on my ankle..the pain goes all the way to ovaries suggesting it's related to o....got both legs aching though....ended up putting icy hot patch....
I dunno where to begin counting my cycle....how can nurse say I o if I had +ve opk???next thing is I got another opk+.....so frustrated....feel like I should get blood work for piece of my mind...
SA results not out yet...
How ru feeling?u get brown spotting 6days before af?


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> Okay I tested this am and test line is lighter meaning -ve opk....we did manage to bd last night although i felt bad inside as oh was tired From work and fast....hopefully this is it for my month and I o..don't mind double o...lol
> My leg pain has been bad.....if I press on my ankle..the pain goes all the way to ovaries suggesting it's related to o....got both legs aching though....ended up putting icy hot patch....
> I dunno where to begin counting my cycle....how can nurse say I o if I had +ve opk???next thing is I got another opk+.....so frustrated....feel like I should get blood work for piece of my mind...
> SA results not out yet...
> How ru feeling?u get brown spotting 6days before af?

Ok well at lease you know you have bd around poss ovulation, there isn't much else you can do. I'd push for bloodwork and say you have had 2 +OPK which doesn't seem right and see what they say.
You should also mention the leg pain that's not a good thing xx :hugs:

Give yourself the usual number of days between ovulation and AF (lp) using the first positive you got but keep in mind this date and calculate that too. Then you'll have 2 dates to test?? Does that make sense?

Me arghhhh 

I said to the oh maybe it's in my head. I've felt like I'm coming down with something since tues but it doesn't seem to have developed - I still feel tired, headachy, tender nipples (more then usual but nothing major and not all of the time), odd tummy stitch/niggles, mainly in the left hand side and pelvis plus some lower back pain. I'd be lying if I said I wasn't hopeful but I am v conscious it could just be progesterone. Plus this annoying spotting that's on and off!

So I got a +OPK 16&17th day (I always get 2), with brown spotting 1/2dpo, quite a lot of cramps and pink blood 3dpo, the last 3 days v light brown on and off an not a lot and I'm 7/8doo I'm so confused 

I know whe AF shows on Wed I'll be devastated!!

I keep sitting in the soon to be nursery and wishing!
One random thing I saw 3 magpies fly in front of my car today doesn't that mean 3 for a girl (I'm not superstitious usually but it felt like it could be a sign) I think I'm going to get sectioned lol xxxx


----------



## Jannah K

Looks like you are having implantation spotting!!your sign looks do promising...
My leg pain better after icy got patch n no other symptoms...oh bday in 9days hope I can surprise him with bfp...no other symptoms....
I left msg for doc office lets see what they say...


----------



## Phoenix82

That's what I'm hoping for but I honestly think AF is tricking me!!!!

I'm glad your leg feels better.
Oh that would be AMAZING! fingers crossed you can 

Let me know what the docs say


----------



## Jannah K

Nurse said u cannot get two. Positive in a cycle. She is like one is false...I insisted I want to do blood work so will go Monday...


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> Nurse said u cannot get two. Positive in a cycle. She is like one is false...I insisted I want to do blood work so will go Monday...

Well you can defo double ovulate my doc and consultant confirmed this.
How can you get a false did they explain that? I thought they said OPK were very accurate????

Best to have bloods done just to check xx

My tummy still feels odd but my nipples are less tingly so I assume the witch is coming for me on wed :growlmad:
I haven't had any spotting today but had a bit more yesterday evening (no more then a teaspoon all day tho


----------



## Jannah K

It's weird that u get spotting during your cycle,,,make sure to tell your doc this...
No symptoms my end...


----------



## Phoenix82

I've had it once or twice before but darker - the last time was on that odd v long cycle which my doc thinks I may have conceived but not managed to implant.

It isn't there this am but we shall see.

My doc knows I've had it a couple of times but didn't worry about it too much.

Big hugs


----------



## Phoenix82

Mini update I got my hsg test date through!
It's 23rd of July which is great but also means we can't ttc if this month is a bfn as the test would be bang on ovulation and you cannot bd for at least 3 days before so boo!!!!


----------



## Jannah K

Yay..i hope hsg goes well
I m waiting for oh results
With me...I had upset stomach all day and left ovary pain & just feel bubbles in lower tummy...thinking not much of it....
Will go blood work Tuesday... Period next weekend...boo


----------



## Phoenix82

I kinda wish I didn't have to have it but with this spotting still going on and a bit darker now I'm pretty sure AF is coming. Despite feeling sick and dizzy and having bachache :(

Xx

Lil update we tested it was a bfn, left the test and when I went back up a while later there was the faintest line you can barely see -I thought I'd imagined it but the oh saw it too - it's prob an evap line but I can't help being a tad excited incase it's not - dumb huh?? Xx


----------



## Jannah K

oMG when r u retesting?!?!?!?


----------



## Phoenix82

I tested again this morning, this time a cheapie and a clear blue - there is a v faint line but it's definately there - im soooo scared!!!

We are going to retest Wed now as that's when AF is due (god I REALLY hope it's my turn and I get a sticky bean)!!!!

I'm just trying to upload a picture


----------



## Phoenix82

Here it is what do you think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Nanninoo

I see it Phoenix! Oh my I am excited for you....I can't wait to see Wednesdays tests I pray pray pray this is your BFP hunny! xx


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo said:


> I see it Phoenix! Oh my I am excited for you....I can't wait to see Wednesdays tests I pray pray pray this is your BFP hunny! xx

Yeay!!! I thought it was in my head lol
Ok so wed HAS to be darker right?

God I feel sick!!!!!!


----------



## Nanninoo

Yes darker! I got a very faint BFP at 11dpo it was sooo faint barely there I went out to super drug and got a bunch of tests as I couldn't wait to find out I held my pee in for 4 hours in the afternoon and it was much darker than fmu I then tested every day for about a week I was pos addict and loved seeing my progression sticks getting darker I then did a digi to confirm at 14dpo and I got pregnant :) I can defiantly see a line on yours! X


----------



## Nanninoo

Jannah - I am so curious what do you do during fasting? How long do you fast for and can you only drink water? Sorry it's off topic I'm just catching up on posts x


----------



## Nanninoo

These were my tests at 11dpo
Top one was internet cheapie test taken with first morning urine it's bearly there
Bottom one was frer taken same day but in the afternoon after holding my pee for over 4 hours and not having a drink

As you can see the afternoon frer was much darker than the morning test x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Phoenix82

OMG thanks for your support as ever hun. I'm probably the most nervous ever now waiting. The oh said he doesn't believe it at the moment!

Am


----------



## Nanninoo

Phoenix I was the same I felt sick and I didn't know weather I was seeing things or not the suspense was killing me! Can you not get some more tests and maybe test later or tomorrow if you hold you pee for a good 4 hours I recommend frer they gave me the best results my lines were so much darker than the other tests x


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo said:


> Phoenix I was the same I felt sick and I didn't know weather I was seeing things or not the suspense was killing me! Can you not get some more tests and maybe test later or tomorrow if you hold you pee for a good 4 hours I recommend frer they gave me the best results my lines were so much darker than the other tests x

Hey you

I've got some internet cheapies and another clear blue.
Should I test again or wait until tomorrow? 

Shall I get a digital one?

I feel like AF is coming is that normal? Xx


----------



## Nanninoo

Try and hold from going to the loo for 4 hours try not to drink anything so your urine will be nice and concentrated then test again it worked for me that way I got a better result than fmu x


----------



## Phoenix82

Thanks for the advice.

Did you feel like you needed to wear a liner all the time as if you were going to start spotting again?


----------



## Tatemp

Ooh phoenix, I see it too. It's very very faint though. Fingers crossed. :dust:


----------



## Phoenix82

Thanks hun

Nanninoo here is tonight's one - I couldn't hang on for 4 hours tho!!

I'm doing a digi tomorrow am as AF isn't quite overdue 
The line is a tiny bit darker now, it's the pee stick on it's own
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Nanninoo

Oh my days there is defiantly a second line I am so excited for you I'm almost cetain they look like BFP to me that's how mine looked at 11dpo!! i can't wait to see tomorrow's tests! :) How many months have you been TTC now for? :cloud9: xx


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo said:


> Oh my days there is defiantly a second line I am so excited for you I'm almost cetain they look like BFP to me that's how mine looked at 11dpo!! i can't wait to see tomorrow's tests! :) How many months have you been TTC now for? :cloud9: xx

OMG I'm going to be sick!!!!!!!!!

I really hope so and hope for a sticky bean. I've been reading up on the brown spotting and it seems to be normal and not a cause for concern,
Odd twinges and achy tum but no pain/bad cramps or red blood so fingers crossed. 

I am totally cloud9!!! So I've been trying to get oh on page for 5 years, then ttc 13 months xxx


----------



## Jannah K

Phoenix congrats!!!! Cancel your hsg lol
OMG sooooo happy for you guys!!! I def see a line too!!!!


----------



## Jannah K

Nanino fasting is 18h no food or drink....basically a lot of prayers and sleeping less...:)
For me I don't have symptoms..I m going Tom for progesterone testing....af should be here this weekend....


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey guys

Thanks Jannah (I know it's hard when everyone gets a bfp, it will be your turn soon) let me know how your testing goes.

So I did another test and a digital one and here it is


----------



## Phoenix82

The tests
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Tatemp

Yeah!!!!!! There's no doubt now, it's definitly positive. I'm so happy for you phoenix. I'll pray for you to have a happy and healthy 9 months. 

I have my last bloodwork today and next week I'll get the results.


----------



## Phoenix82

Thanks sweetie xxx

Keep me posted on your results please xxxx


----------



## Nanninoo

I knew I could see second lines and that digi is the icing on the cake YAY! Congratulations sweetheart your going to be a mummy :) :hugs: :)
What has your OH said does he believe it now? Chuffed to bits for you Phoenix xx


----------



## Phoenix82

Thanks babe in sooooo excited!!!! OMG your message almost made me cry!!!
Yes he does but he's still a bit nervous until we get the all ok at 12 weeks.

So am I though!!

Thank you sweetie, I never thought it would happen xx


----------



## Nanninoo

Aww hun miracles do happen sometimes we have to wait abit of time but we get there in the end :) yes I understand the first tri can be worry sum and drag but take each day at a time! You will be fine I'm sure! What's your edd based on your LMP? You have made my day best news ever :happydance: x


----------



## Phoenix82

It just makes it all the more special now!!
I might sound dumb what's lmp?

You are such a great person - thx for supporting me soo much - you've been amazing xxx


----------



## Nanninoo

LMP- Last menstral period to calculate you estimated due date :) I'm guessing your due around march 2015?

I'm glad I've been of some support Phoenix. I was in the same situation with long time TTC and the ladies on here supported me when I was so doubtful I would ever concieve but they had success stories that lifted my spirits so when I had my son after 4 years trying I had to return the favour to other mums to be struggling with concieving! there is always light at the end of the tunnel :)


----------



## Phoenix82

Oh I see 11th of June so as long as it's a sticky bean 18th March.
My doc is sending me for a 6 week scan as I'm still spotting - I need a sticky bean after all this I can't lose my peanut xxx


----------



## Nanninoo

That's good that your doctor is sending you for an early scan so that will be reassuring for you xx


----------



## Jannah K

oMG! Phoenix happy & healthy 9 mos!!!! I am so happy for u guys! I know how it to convince oh 5years and than 13mos of dreadful TTC
Please do stay in touch at least until tatemp and I get bfp lol
What u do diff this cycle? Did u try SMEP?


----------



## Phoenix82

Thanks huni, just gotta have the scan to check my bean is sticky and then I'll be happy!!
OMG of course I'll still be here!! I'm not even sure my bfp will work out so I may be back to square one :(

Yes we did - you should defo give it a shot.


----------



## Jannah K

AF due in 2-3 days no symptoms lol
Did progesterone test yday
Will get blood work results in 2h
SA results normal!!
What's going on everyone?
Appt fertility center aug12


----------



## Phoenix82

You're not out yet hun, some people don't get symptoms,
How were the blood results?

Sa normal mmm did you ask for the % there are about 3 they look at, it would be good to know how much ??

Xxx


----------



## Jannah K

Hey Phoenix
I called dr today but they didn't receive my results
So for hubby it was 78%motility and 40%morphology and count was like 73million...
So now we are in the unexplained infertility as everything is okay pending my progesterone results
How r u doing?


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> Hey Phoenix
> I called dr today but they didn't receive my results
> So for hubby it was 78%motility and 40%morphology and count was like 73million...
> So now we are in the unexplained infertility as everything is okay pending my progesterone results
> How r u doing?

Hey sweetie

So great news for hubby and you (at least that's one thing you don't need to worry about).

Are you going to chase your results today?
Did you ever have an ultrasound?
Unexplained fertility is not an issue hun that's what they said to me.
I bet it's a simple timing issue.

Try the smep next cycle that will give you 40% chance instead of 20%.
It will happen I promise you!!!! I have everything crossed for you xxxx

Yeah I'm good thx, waiting for my 6 week scan due to the spotting (it seems to have stopped at the mo but hopefully it won't come back). I'm so keen to make sure my bean is all ok and growing correctly, 2 weeks is forever!!!
I never thought after tha 2ww and getting a BFP I'd have to wait nervously again eekkk but luckily Nanninoo has been amazing at helping through this exciting but difficult period, having been in exactly the same position xxxxxx


----------



## Jannah K

Hi Phoenix
I just didn't get follicle ultrasound...that's next
We will try SMEP next cycle & see...cramps started...af should be here any day
Did u get blood work done to see hcg doubling?
U n little bean will be fine...don't stress:)


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> Hi Phoenix
> I just didn't get follicle ultrasound...that's next
> We will try SMEP next cycle & see...cramps started...af should be here any day
> Did u get blood work done to see hcg doubling?
> U n little bean will be fine...don't stress:)

Oh ok cool - it's worth a look just to reassure you.
Defo try smep - it also takes the pressure off as it's only for certain days too.
No I haven't yet but I am doing wee sticks and the line is darkening also Naninnoo said she used dating preg tests to confirm the dates/hormone were increasing so I'm going to try that.
I just want to get to 6 weeks and see all is ok then I'll feel less anxious 

I'm sooooo excited xxx


----------



## Nanninoo

Phoenix this is very interesting I thought you might like to read it pages 5,6 & 7 are good I used this when I used my clear blue digis

https://uk.clearblue.com/sites/defa...s/Brochures/hcp_cb9_professional_brochure.pdf

And this thread I made when I got my bfp

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...y-dpo-were-you-you-got-3-clear-blue-digi.html


----------



## Jannah K

Girls I m feeling little hopeless,...
Af will be here tom on oh bday...I tested using FRER but -ve.....feel af cramps coming ....
Called dr office for blood report but they don't have it yet....
Read about unexplained infertility and see a lot of them end up going through Ivf.....I'm so scared...turning 32 in 3 weeks.....
I dunno what to do next....iui? Am I ovulating on my own? Why +ve opk if I don't o? Don't want to talk to oh about it as he is fasting too...n I think he feels better knowing it's not him....than does it mean...it's me ?


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> Girls I m feeling little hopeless,...
> Af will be here tom on oh bday...I tested using FRER but -ve.....feel af cramps coming ....
> Called dr office for blood report but they don't have it yet....
> Read about unexplained infertility and see a lot of them end up going through Ivf.....I'm so scared...turning 32 in 3 weeks.....
> I dunno what to do next....iui? Am I ovulating on my own? Why +ve opk if I don't o? Don't want to talk to oh about it as he is fasting too...n I think he feels better knowing it's not him....than does it mean...it's me ?

Jannah :hugs:
Wait to see, she might not show
What's taking them so long? Stupid docs!!!

Hun IVF is the last resort and they offer it after 2 years here hence most people end up losing hope.

How long have you been ttc again?
I think you should try smep, if after a couple of months it doesn't work go for IUI. That way you have IVF too if you need it.

Huni don't worry about your age, I'm 32 in Oct and I have friends who have had babies at 35-40.

Do you get +OPKs with and without Clomid?
Have you had a few months blood tests to confirm ?

My oh was exactly the same as soon as he knew it wasn't him but that's just the bravado lol
You've had the tests done and nothing has come up, I font think it's you.
It's probably a timing thing.

Oh huni I wish I could help xxxx


----------



## Jannah K

Thanks Phoenix...
I do get +ve opk with and without clomid...
I m going to try SMEP next few cycles before going for iui ....hopefully blood report confirms that I oed as than it will mean we just need to time it or try to be more relaxed..I dunno:(
Hope you are doing well Phoenix..You girls give me hope....
We have been trying exactly 12months but ntnp 2years prior to that...


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> Thanks Phoenix...
> I do get +ve opk with and without clomid...
> I m going to try SMEP next few cycles before going for iui ....hopefully blood report confirms that I oed as than it will mean we just need to time it or try to be more relaxed..I dunno:(
> Hope you are doing well Phoenix..You girls give me hope....
> We have been trying exactly 12months but ntnp 2years prior to that...

So you do ovulate, no blockage so sounds brill
So timing is the key, so do smep and I bet you get your BFP!!!!

I'm cool, although have spent the last few days terrified!!! Every lil thing worries me.
I got up too quick and it hurt, now I'm convinced something is wrong - how stupid is that?
You should have hope hun it WILL happen - promise xxx


----------



## Phoenix82

Odd feeling today, some days I feel preggo others I don't - how odd is that??
My tummy already looks bigger in a different shape kinda way - I thought it was in my head but oh sees it too.

Roll on 25th!!


----------



## Nanninoo

Yes I have them days totally normal :)I can't wait for your scan I'm sure everything will be just fine and you will have a healthy sticky bean :) I have my anomaly scan on the 21st I am super anxious and abit nervous as they check for any abdomalitys and have a look at baby's limbs, heart, brain, lungs ect that scan always makes me nervous as obviously you wish baby to be healthy and ok so I'm praying baby is doing ok!

Phoenix how is the spotting has it eased up?

Jannah how are hun? I was classed as unexplained fertility as I didn't have PCOS I just wasn't ovulating and they didn't know why I wasn't hence they put me on clomid

X


----------



## Phoenix82

Thanks hun, I'm just super jittery.
Today jabby pains and I feel like AF is coming - this is sooo stressful.
Right I'm done moaning xxx


----------



## Nanninoo

You have the right to moan you've come along way and now your pregnant your hormones are raging round your body and it's normal to worry and be anxious :hugs:
I felt like af was coming throughout the first tri I had cramping and backache and it worried me but it's normal so try not to worry x


----------



## Jannah K

Hi girls..
Hope all is well...
Nanino and Phoenix..I hope all goes well with scans
With me..I have af cramps since yday but nothing yet even no spotting just cm (sorry tmi)... Dr still haven't called me with results which is weird....so now I dunno even if I oed this month...but according to +ve opk today is day14of LP....
How r u tatemp


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> Hi girls..
> Hope all is well...
> Nanino and Phoenix..I hope all goes well with scans
> With me..I have af cramps since yday but nothing yet even no spotting just cm (sorry tmi)... Dr still haven't called me with results which is weird....so now I dunno even if I oed this month...but according to +ve opk today is day14of LP....
> How r u tatemp

Positive OPK when AF is due??? Could be a sign xx


----------



## Jannah K

No period yet.....on off cramps...n cm...no spotting...
Hmmm...


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> No period yet.....on off cramps...n cm...no spotting...
> Hmmm...

When are you testing? Xx


----------



## Tatemp

Hi girls, 
nothing new with me.
I'm CD6 today so waiting on o again. 
I'm going to start bd every other day, not sure if I'm doing smep this month, I only have one test left.


----------



## Phoenix82

Tatemp said:


> Hi girls,
> nothing new with me.
> I'm CD6 today so waiting on o again.
> I'm going to start bd every other day, not sure if I'm doing smep this month, I only have one test left.

Hey huni, have you been doing smep already?
One OPK? :hugs: xxx


----------



## Jannah K

I'm too afraid to test
I just wanna get blood test report first to confirm I oed...maybe the first positive was false pos and i ovulate cd22 meaning I still got few days to af...
Tatemp good luck...
I m hating my long cycles:(


----------



## Nanninoo

Could be a good sign jannah are you going to take a test? X


----------



## Phoenix82

I think you should test hun, sounds promising to me xxx


----------



## Jannah K

Okay girls I just took another opk and it was positive.as I keep getting on off cramps pressure like af including slight on ovaries.....would have helped if blood report confirms that I oed already...now I dunno if I should bd again
See pic...
But I got no signs of af...pregnancy...had no o pains beside achy legs in last 36days....I wonder if this is one of that long 50+ cycle than why positive o 3rd time this month....cd17, cd22, cd36
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> Okay girls I just took another opk and it was positive.as I keep getting on off cramps pressure like af including slight on ovaries.....would have helped if blood report confirms that I oed already...now I dunno if I should bd again
> See pic...
> But I got no signs of af...pregnancy...had no o pains beside achy legs in last 36days....I wonder if this is one of that long 50+ cycle than why positive o 3rd time this month....cd17, cd22, cd36

I think you should test as I did an OPK after my BFP just yo see and it came up positive.

You should not have had 3 diff positives hun - test!!!! Xx


----------



## Jannah K

I m so scared to see bfn....but I m also afraid of my long messed up cycle.......
I will test in hr & post...should I use FRER as digital might not show?
I tested three days ago on FRER and had neg....also tested digi 5 days ago and was bfn.....


----------



## Phoenix82

I understand huni.

Digi might be too early, how many dpo are you?
My BFP was faint to start with xxx


----------



## Jannah K

15dpo cd33 today


----------



## Phoenix82

So a test would show up a line if you were so I'd test but I understand why you don't want to xx


----------



## Jannah K

+ve opk
Two BFN!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> +ve opk
> Two BFN!!!

:hugs:
It doesn't make sense??

I think you should speak to the docs I'm not sure how you get 3 positive OPKs in the month xxx


----------



## Nanninoo

Jannah my cycles were exactly the same I got more than one +opk in a cycle it confused me so much! X


----------



## Jannah K

I m going to wait till Monday for my blood report...I will tell nurse my story....I wonder if I needed to be on clomid but +ve opk were not true positive than???I dunno what to do no more.."so frustrated:(


----------



## Nanninoo

Jannah - opk's are not gaurentee that ovulation will occur (my doc explained this) a +opk is basically detecting the hormone prior to ovulation but weather or not the body ovulated is only ruled through a blood test (I didn't know this) I thought that a positive meant I was ovulating but they found out through blood tests that I wasn't my body was gearing up to ovulate but at the last minute wouldn't release the egg hence i kept getting more than 1 +opk a month my body kept trying to release an egg but it couldn't so I was given clomid to help me! Your not alone if this is the case hunny a lot of woman experience this as well as myself! See what your results bring fingers crossed it shows you ovulated xx


----------



## Jannah K

I feel like little hopeless...u girls give me hope
I just wanna cry
No luck with job..family so far n now this fertility
Will let u girls know next week about report
Xoxo


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> I feel like little hopeless...u girls give me hope
> I just wanna cry
> No luck with job..family so far n now this fertility
> Will let u girls know next week about report
> Xoxo

Oh sweetie, try and stay strong I know it's tough but it will happen.
I never thought it would either but it does.
:hugs: 
Keep me posted on what they say xxx


----------



## Jannah K

I fail to understand why nurse was so sure that after +ve opk I ovulated and she was like y r u retesting....I kept saying maybe my body keeps gearing up but doesn't release egg but the nurse didn't agree???let's see what blood test show...


----------



## Nanninoo

I am unsure why your nurse told you this also it also states on the internet about how opk's work and that they aren't reliable enough to say weather or not a woman has ovulated for definite as it's only detecting the hormone needed prior to ovulation....I was told blood tests and temping were more commonly used as a gaurentee! Don't be down jannah it will be fine lets see what your blood tests results say you could of definatly ovulated! Fingers tightly crossed for you xx :hugs:


----------



## Tatemp

Jannah, I figured out that nothing except for ultrasounds or bloodwork can confirm ovulation.
I used to rely on a temperature shift to confirm ovulation. Last cycle I had a temp shift putting o on CD 13, but I had an ultrasound on CD 10, 14 and 17 and no ovulation was detected. I had bloodwork done on CD 19 to confirm I did not ovulate or have a very late ovulation. I had negative OPK tests on CD 12 and 13. So now I'm very confused because I don't know if this was just a rare occurrence or if I regularly don't ovulate.
Can't wait to find out what the results are.


----------



## Jannah K

I suspect I haven't been regularly ovulating ..but I did go on clomid due yo that but was unmonitored....I relied on test strips which I shouldn't have...and we didn't even bd often or on day of +ve....I'm going to speak to nurse when she calls Monday and see what to do...ideally I would like to do 1cycle of clomid monitored before trying iui....but my dr is an hr away that's why I didn't get monitoring...I m switching dr next week and will see what new doc says...
Thanks for all your support girls...we did bd again yday just I case very late o...have a lot of hot flashes n randomness tummy aches...not sure what's going on...another 50+ long cycle...


----------



## Phoenix82

Oh hun.

Good luck with your chat, let us know what they say.
Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey Jannah

Did you speak to the nurse???

Tatemp how you doing sweetie?


----------



## Jannah K

Hey girls
No update yet...no period...day35 today....called my gynae to get results but nothing yet
I have moved my fertility centre appt from august to next week...let's see what is next..little nervous!!


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> Hey girls
> No update yet...no period...day35 today....called my gynae to get results but nothing yet
> I have moved my fertility centre appt from august to next week...let's see what is next..little nervous!!

Oh huni!!! I was hoping you'd have had some news.

I think moving your appointment is a good idea - don't be nervous hun
It will help when you're getting the help you need (sometimes just discussing it with a professional fertility person helps) xxxx


----------



## Jannah K

Hi girls
Got the result...no ovulation hence long cycle...gynae didn't want to induce period as I m referred to fertility center n first appt next week...if I don't have period by than they will most likely induce it and will be put on something to start ovulating...little sad and nervous....
I don't have pcos..not overweight...dunno why irregular cycles...stress? But everyone has stress in life lol
I have been on clomid 3 times on min dose and did ovulate based on opk which I don't trust so this time I will go on follicle ultrasound....I might even try Femara instead of clomid as I hated the side effects...this time with clomid or Femara I will try SMEP as well...
Tatemp when is your next appt to discuss next steps....
I asked oh to accompany me next week but he said he got work:(

:(:(


----------



## Phoenix82

Oh huni - boo!!!

That explains the long cycle but they need to help get your body on track which I'm sure they well.

I used a fertility monitor as it picked up 2 hormones so is more accurate.
I'm sure the clinic will help and give you options, it a good step, they are the best people to help you get a plan in place.

Oh has to work! He needs to be there, my clinic said the oh had to come, you'll need his support xxxx


----------



## Nanninoo

Jannah at least you know now and have results! I didn't ovulate and had long cycles that lasted 45+ days long so if they do follicle tracking scan least they can monitor you and try you on another ovulation stimulation hormone x


----------



## Jannah K

Nanino what did doc say about irregular cycle..what caused it...so your pregnancies in 2009 & 2011 were natural no meds?
If I decide not to go on meds will it mean I cannot conceive naturally...does irregular cycle always mean no ovulation?
Why is it that no one talks about it when you are younger...
My oh is like how it it possible u didn't ovulate when they saw two eggs and I said it is possible they didn't mature enough to release in my tubes hence no o and no pregnancy...I also said I m tired of stressing over fertile window when I keep getting positive opks every week...at least ultrasound will tell exactly when I will release egg...


----------



## Jannah K

I know people have it worst...I thought h maybe problem due to smoking and diabetes but I was wrong...I feel like first time in life I have a health problem and it's worst because it affects you as a couple...will I get preggo or there is more to this o thing? So nervous...1week to go...


----------



## Nanninoo

Jannah my doc said my problem was due to being overweight but I lost the weight and they still gave the clomid as I still wasn't ovulating...the clomid made me ovulate and regulated my cycles! 2009 pregnancy was natural took me 18 months to conceive but miscarried at 11 weeks into the pregnancy, 2011 pregnancy was due to clomid but again I miscarried at 9 weeks, my third pregnancy was clomid and resulted in a healthy baby my miracle 2yr old son and this is my 4th pregnancy due to clomid and so far baby is doing good!
If you decide no meds and your not ovulating then your chances are slim but it doesn't mean you won't conceive as I did naturally but took me 18 months with irregular cycles! I do recommended you have meds so then you know your ovulating and have a much more greater chance on catching that egg! Yes I agree fertile window is stressful using opk's as they are not gaurentee but follicle tracking scans are better as they tel you how mature your follicles are and when to bd x


----------



## Jannah K

Thanks nanino..anxiously waiting for my appt...no af yet


----------



## Nanninoo

Good luck at your appt jannah you'll be fine hunny! Follicle tracking helped me to conceive both times I was ovulating on days I didn't think I was, on one cycle i had follicle tracking they told me I was ovulating on cd11 and the other time I had the follicle check I was ovulating on cd18 so every month we ovulate on different cycle days and it's just finding out what days to actually bd on and get the greater chance of conceiving X


----------



## Jannah K

That's good. To know. Thanks...
Since my blood report n oh not willing to come to my appt....have been quiet n keeping myself occupied n not talking to oh much...last night oh asked if I started my period yet..I said no and that it may have to be induced next week...than he questioned me if I never ovulated n if I had irregular cycles...to be honest until I didn't get married I didn't notice much plus I was always told if u have period every month it is good...I felt like he thinks I hide this from him before marriage...I had to say few times I noticed this after marriage after we got sexually active after I turned 30...he didn't agree with me...:dohh:I was like so upset...I said to him that's why I don't share with u coz u don't even know to provide emotional support n I just decided to go to sleep n than he decided to bd....Is it my oh or men in general don't know how to say few words to make u feel like they r there with u no matter what? Mind u my husband is a man of few words...so yeah now bd concept maybe kicking in when I. Initially took clomid I had. To beg him to time it..it was so stressful and we didn't bd more than 1...:growlmad:
Anyways had to share this with u girls otherwise I feel like I will get depressed more than I can handle...:cry:


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> That's good. To know. Thanks...
> Since my blood report n oh not willing to come to my appt....have been quiet n keeping myself occupied n not talking to oh much...last night oh asked if I started my period yet..I said no and that it may have to be induced next week...than he questioned me if I never ovulated n if I had irregular cycles...to be honest until I didn't get married I didn't notice much plus I was always told if u have period every month it is good...I felt like he thinks I hide this from him before marriage...I had to say few times I noticed this after marriage after we got sexually active after I turned 30...he didn't agree with me...:dohh:I was like so upset...I said to him that's why I don't share with u coz u don't even know to provide emotional support n I just decided to go to sleep n than he decided to bd....Is it my oh or men in general don't know how to say few words to make u feel like they r there with u no matter what? Mind u my husband is a man of few words...so yeah now bd concept maybe kicking in when I. Initially took clomid I had. To beg him to time it..it was so stressful and we didn't bd more than 1...:growlmad:
> Anyways had to share this with u girls otherwise I feel like I will get depressed more than I can handle...:cry:

Oh huni :hugs:

I can understand you must be so fed up. I was always told that as long as AF shows you are fine which is obviously not strictly true.

Nanninoo is right, tracking your cycle takes the guess work out of it AND you can pin point your egg better. You need to speak to oh to explain that he will need to perform when necessary during that time otherwise there is mo point you putting yourself through the stress.

You will get your turn, I'm sure of it, it's just a matter of timing.

We are always here for you hun no matter what xxx


----------



## Nanninoo

Jannah I can totally relate with you....I think it's a 'man thing' my oh wasn't performing when I wanted him to during the most fertile window that's why I think I didn't conceive in my first two cycles of clomid his excuses were I'm tired or I can't be bothered I was stressing so much and had so many arguments about it with him sometimes men just don't grasp the importantness of timing they have such a laid back approach it's unreal! My oh also didn't attend any appointments I had to go with my Aunty and my 2 year old son I even had to drop his seman analysis off as he wouldn't do it but he did attend all my ultrasounds though x


----------



## Tatemp

Hi girls,

My bloodwork showed that I did ovulate last cycle, we probably missed it during follicle tracking. Probably on CD 12 or 13.

I also fall just outside the range of a good ovarian reserve. So I have to have some more bloodwork done to confirm this. If further tests also come out low, they are going to consider some form of insemination. I have to wait until CD 2 or 3 to get the bloodwork done. I am now CD15, so have a lot of waiting to do. 

Ultrasound on CD 12 did show there was a nice big follicle ready to pop. So fingers crossed, maybe no more bloodwork is needed.


----------



## Phoenix82

Tatemp said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> My bloodwork showed that I did ovulate last cycle, we probably missed it during follicle tracking. Probably on CD 12 or 13.
> 
> I also fall just outside the range of a good ovarian reserve. So I have to have some more bloodwork done to confirm this. If further tests also come out low, they are going to consider some form of insemination. I have to wait until CD 2 or 3 to get the bloodwork done. I am now CD15, so have a lot of waiting to do.
> 
> Ultrasound on CD 12 did show there was a nice big follicle ready to pop. So fingers crossed, maybe no more bloodwork is needed.

Great news hun, you are getting somewhere!!
I'm guessing IUI but at least you have an idea of what is going on and that you are ovulating :happydance:


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah any news on your appointment ??


----------



## Jannah K

Hey girls
How r u
Tomorrow is last day for fast
I move my appt from last week to this week Wednesday as I didn't want to induce period an d miss out on fast...
No period yet.....
Going to see dr we'd and start something I hope???I leave for canada to see my family for a. Week on Thursday....I am hoping by than I will be done with my periods and done with my meds...lol..let's see.....
Looking forward to seeing my 4sisters, 2nephews,3neices, parents...:)
Hope you all are well!!! Tatemp what's going on?


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey you

Yeay for the fast finishing :)
How long has this cycle been now?
Fingers crossed for you that you get everything sorted for going away.
I bet you cannot wait to see your family!!! How long since you last saw them?

I'm cool, was v ill last week but seem to be handling things better this week, I have a scan on Friday to check viability so very nervous.

Great to hear from you, keep me posted on how you get on xxx


----------



## Tatemp

Hi everyone,

I'm a bit sick at the moment. I have a headache and it hurts when I swallow.
Tomorrow I have to get bloodwork done to test my progesterone level to confirm ovulation. I am now CD21, 8DPO I think.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Phoenix82

Tatemp said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm a bit sick at the moment. I have a headache and it hurts when I swallow.
> Tomorrow I have to get bloodwork done to test my progesterone level to confirm ovulation. I am now CD21, 8DPO I think.
> 
> How is everyone doing?

:hugs: xxx


----------



## Tatemp

Well 10DPO and spotting just started. So I'm out again. :growlmad:
Next step wait for CD 2 or 3 to get last bloodwork done.

Jannah, how are you. Where are you now in your cycle?

Nanninoo and Phoenix how is everything going?


----------



## Phoenix82

Tatemp you are not out yet hun, I had spotting before AF was due but it never showed. There's still hope.

I'm ok thx, I've been pretty poorly but what can you do.
I've got a 7 week scan to check if it's viable on Friday 

Xx


----------



## Nanninoo

Tatemp like Phoenix said your not out unless :witch: arrives fingers crossed for you :hugs:

I'm ok thanks hunny 23 weeks along now seems to be flying by really quickly x


----------



## Tatemp

Well AF has come and gone, again. I am really down, it's hard to think of anything else.
We are going to Italy two weeks from now, so planning that keeps my mind of ttc for a little while. I'm suposed to get my bloodwork results on the 15th, so I'm trying not to drive myself crazy in the mean time.


----------



## Tatemp

Nanninoo it seems to go by so fast. Did you tell your son already, that he's going to be a big brother?

Hi phoenix how exciting. What symptoms are you having? Have you started telling people?


----------



## Nanninoo

Sorry af came Tatemp! Enjoy your break to Italy it's a beautiful place! Hope blood work brings the answers you need :hugs: never give up hope hun your time will come xx

I have told my son although he doesn't understand and grasp the situation (he's only 2 years old) he likes to say baby or 'bebe' is his way of saying it and points and kisses my tummy very sweet! 

Jannah any update?


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey sweetie, I'm so sorry the witch arrived :bighugs:

Italy - where abouts are you going? I love Italy!! When do you go?
Maybe it's what you guys really need, a break, not to think, worry or ttc - enjoy it then start things when you come back?

My scan went well and there is a lil peanut growing, can't believe I'll be 8 weeks on Wedneday!!!
We are telling my mum, my oh Dad and my sis on Tuesday as I can't keep lying to them about how ill I am - cannot wait to tell them, then just have to keep it quiet for another 4 weeks!!!

Symptoms - mostly morning sickness in a bad way! For the last two weeks I've felt awful, for a week of that I couldnt eat, drink, work. This last week I've felt nauseous all day everyday with oh aftershave making me gag! Lower back ache, tender and bigger boobs, tummy twinges and gas (badly) and quite painful at times but they are all good signs so it's worth it in the long run.

Sweetie your time will come I promise, I know the waiting sucks but don't get down xxxxx


----------



## Tatemp

Phoenix82 said:


> Italy - where abouts are you going? I love Italy!! When do you go?

We're going to Venice, Florence, Rome, Pisa and Milan. We're leaving in two weeks. It's my first time going to Italy so I'm excited. We are going to drive to Italy, this will be my longest road trip yet.


----------



## Phoenix82

Tatemp said:


> Phoenix82 said:
> 
> 
> Italy - where abouts are you going? I love Italy!! When do you go?
> 
> We're going to Venice, Florence, Rome, Pisa and Milan. We're leaving in two weeks. It's my first time going to Italy so I'm excited. We are going to drive to Italy, this will be my longest road trip yet.Click to expand...

OMG exciting!!!
You're going to LOVE Italy, the food and wine are amazing' 

Rome is great brill - I haven't been to the others but did almost yo to Venice this year xxx


----------



## Tiffnrick

So hello ladies new and old :) I was on here a couple months ago with some supportive ladies ! To update everyone me and my husband Rick after 2 months of clomid decided to stop trying because of the stress on my body :/ well 6 months later ( this past saturday) I felt really ill so out of curiosity and giggles took a test and BFP !!! I go today for first scan to see how far along , being as last AF was May 2nd :/ It was definitely the last thing I thought I'd ever see !!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Phoenix82

Tiffnrick said:


> So hello ladies new and old :) I was on here a couple months ago with some supportive ladies ! To update everyone me and my husband Rick after 2 months of clomid decided to stop trying because of the stress on my body :/ well 6 months later ( this past saturday) I felt really ill so out of curiosity and giggles took a test and BFP !!! I go today for first scan to see how far along , being as last AF was May 2nd :/ It was definitely the last thing I thought I'd ever see !!!!!!

OMG huni I remember you! Congratulations!!!!!!!
I'm so pleased for you :happydance:

You'll have to let us know as soon as you know how far along you are and when you're due xxx


----------



## Nanninoo

Great news congratulations! :) let us know how your scan goes!


----------



## Tiffnrick

I am 8 weeks :) so I just got lucky and caught an egg without a period or even knowing I ovulated , crazy how things work out ! I'm due around march 15th . So it can happen even when you least expect it :) now just anxious to get the the 12 week mark !!!!!!


----------



## Phoenix82

Tiffnrick said:


> I am 8 weeks :) so I just got lucky and caught an egg without a period or even knowing I ovulated , crazy how things work out ! I'm due around march 15th . So it can happen even when you least expect it :) now just anxious to get the the 12 week mark !!!!!!

Snap!!!! It's so great for you!!!
I too am longing for the 12 weeks to get here safely for my scan xxx


----------



## Jannah K

Hi girls
I am back from Canada...saw Fertility specialist before I left for canada....she wants me to do blood work including oh before putting me on anything....I just did all blood work yday.....no periods since June.....they might have to induce it next week and than start me on fertility meds next cycle....not ready for such expenses due to single income..oh not too happy as he is like why didn't I tell him before we got married....
I have stopped thinking about ttc as nothing in my hand....so numb to everything...turned 32:(


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> Hi girls
> I am back from Canada...saw Fertility specialist before I left for canada....she wants me to do blood work including oh before putting me on anything....I just did all blood work yday.....no periods since June.....they might have to induce it next week and than start me on fertility meds next cycle....not ready for such expenses due to single income..oh not too happy as he is like why didn't I tell him before we got married....
> I have stopped thinking about ttc as nothing in my hand....so numb to everything...turned 32:(

Hey you,

How was it seeing your family, I bet you had a great time.
When will you get your blood results?

Do you have to pay for your fertility care then?
Are you still looking for a job?

I have to say your oh shouldn't say that to you, it's not fair, you can't help what's happening with your body and more importantly that shouldn't be relevant if you love each other.

I wish I could do more then send you :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## Jannah K

Hey
How are you
Family is great. I miss them already...

Job hunt is going no luck...
Yes have to pay all out out of pocket...

Blood results come out tom...

Hope all is well with you...

Thanks Hun


Phoenix82 said:


> Jannah K said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls
> I am back from Canada...saw Fertility specialist before I left for canada....she wants me to do blood work including oh before putting me on anything....I just did all blood work yday.....no periods since June.....they might have to induce it next week and than start me on fertility meds next cycle....not ready for such expenses due to single income..oh not too happy as he is like why didn't I tell him before we got married....
> I have stopped thinking about ttc as nothing in my hand....so numb to everything...turned 32:(
> 
> Hey you,
> 
> How was it seeing your family, I bet you had a great time.
> When will you get your blood results?
> 
> Do you have to pay for your fertility care then?
> Are you still looking for a job?
> 
> I have to say your oh shouldn't say that to you, it's not fair, you can't help what's happening with your body and more importantly that shouldn't be relevant if you love each other.
> 
> I wish I could do more then send you :hugs: xxxxxClick to expand...


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey you

Glad you had fun.

That's rubbish.
Yeah I'm ok thx although I woke up at 4am having a nightmare that I lost the baby and I feel really on edge now - stupid dream xxx


----------



## Jannah K

oMG girls
The nurse called..she asked how I am feeling..I said I feel fine...
She is like do you know you are preggo!!!!!my hcg reading was 64000
I just got home did clear blue urine test ..it says pregnant 3+
I haven't had period since June...last I rem doing blood work in July and found out I didn't ovulate....
I cannot stop crying....
I was supposed to start provera once blood work was clear to put on fertility drugs...
God is great...I just didn't think it could happen to me when I had given up...
My ultrasound is this Friday to see how far I am....
I called oh at work and than there was silence both ends...I will see him in 30min .....I couldn't keep it a surprise...
I am so nervous....I have been careless...drinking coffee, carrying heavy stuff etc... Hope all goes well....
I cannot believe I am actually sharing this news with you girls....I was preggo when I turned 32 and I didn't even know....dr kept asking me if I tested and I said I am not preggo as I feel nothing....I have slight nausea and swollen boobs..nothing else...
Went to gym yday as well...now that is gonna go on hold too..,.
Sorry I cannot stop typing....as i cannot tell my family or his family just yet...
Please pray that this baby sticks around and be the joy of our eyes:)


----------



## Jannah K

Girls what were your hcg readings?
I think I maybe 6+weeks preggo...
I have been careless as I didn't know I was preggo...I fell on my knees few days ago....
My blood test from Monday gave reading of 64000?..is it normal? Google giving scary stories...anxiously waiting for Friday ultrasound...


----------



## Phoenix82

JANNAH!!!!!!! OMG you're a mummy!!!!!

Congratulations - I told you it would happen - strangely I gave up too and it happened. Funny how your body works!

I am SOOOOO pleased for you - I shot bolt upright when I saw your message while lying in bed.

Do not worry about what you have done while preggo, some people drink coffee all the way through, now just cut back or stop if you're worried. Carrying heavy items will not make you miscarry but again just dont lift too much just to be sure.

I'm so excited for you!!!!!
So your due date would be mid April????

Let me know how the scan goes!!!

Don't google hsg levels, I have no idea what mine are as I haven't had blood work to confirm and I don't want to look into them and worry myself. The 7+ 3 scan I had a couple of weeks ago showed normal so that's all I needed plus my 12 week which I'm hoping isn't too long now(just under 3 weeks).

At 6 weeks they may not be able to see much my peanut pic was unable to detect the heartbeat that early but it wasn't a problem as 10 days later - there it was.

Symptoms don't mean anything, some people don't have any and it doesn't matter just enjoy not having then yet because they will come!! 

Great news to start my day - absolutely thrilled for you xxxx


----------



## Jannah K

Thanks love
I feel tired but can't fall asleep....just need u/s assurance
I think due date will be march...dunno
When r u due
I was thinking about u all day...how u were about to start fertility stuff and got preggo
12 week scan. Gives gender?
Did u tell fam yet?
So anxious in a good way...


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> Thanks love
> I feel tired but can't fall asleep....just need u/s assurance
> I think due date will be march...dunno
> When r u due
> I was thinking about u all day...how u were about to start fertility stuff and got preggo
> 12 week scan. Gives gender?
> Did u tell fam yet?
> So anxious in a good way...

That's normal - a lot of people have bouts of not being able to sleep early pregnancy.
What date did your last period start?? Mine was 11th June if yours was that week you'd be 10 weeks next week like me!!!
I'm due 18th March
See it does happen when you least expect it and it's a miracle. 
No 12 weeks is the dating scan but gender can be found out at 20 weeks (I don't want to know)
We told parents and my sister 8.5 weeks because I've been so ill and they've been so worried. 
OMG I'm still anxious!!! I have a friend who is 18 weeks and so is she. I think when you have waited and wanted something for so long it's only natural to worry about it xxx


----------



## Nanninoo

Fantastic news jannah!! :happydance:
Yes you are right....when you least expect it.....it happens :hugs:
If you got 3+ on digi your defiantly anything over 6 weeks!
Don't take too much notice regarding hcg levels they veary from woman to woman.
Don't worry about lifting heavy things,going to the gym and drinking coffee it won't harm you or baby as peanut is very small at this stage but like Phoenix said just limit your coffee intake I don't like coffee but when I get a migraine I have to make a very strong coffee and drink it as it curbs my migraine pain and its done no harm to me as I'm not a frequent drinker so I wouldn't worry :thumbup: and the heavy lifting is more of a risk as you get further along not in the first 12 weeks so again nothing to worry about.
I'm chuffed to bits for you! let us know how scan goes :cloud9: congratulations hun x


----------



## Jannah K

Thanks Phoenix...read your msg and was able to sleep 3h...I think I m anxious and hence losing sleep....
Had nausea all day yday from nowhere...maybe it's more psychological....do u get randomness sharp pains? Lower abdomen to V...like electric currently,I dunno how to explain lol....I have been urinating a lot since fasting..I though I may have uti....I guess not....also, I think I was pregnant during fasting month....I was fasting 20h a day...didn't even know I was preggo...
Now I know why I was sleeping so much and always saying I am tired....
The one month I didn't make big deal of these symptoms is when I found out I m preggo....


----------



## Jannah K

Thanks nanino
Both oh and I didn't believe it until I got home and got 3+on digi....
I still dunno when this happen as according to dr I didn't o in July...I dunno,,,,
Btw just before I left for canada...last 10days of fast.,I had Starbucks latte after fast...I had diarrhea next day and since than anytime I eat mily products, my tummy gets upset....that would have been my first sign as I love milk products....now I can't stand them!!
6+already and finally had some nausea and cramping yday...but off course is maybe overthinking now!???I just dunt wanna do anything until I get u/s and see ob gyn on Saturday...I have already fallen almost twice due to my carelessness....
Hope your pregnancy going well,,


----------



## Jannah K

I didn't get to share this with you,,,when I was runnin on treadmill on Monday...my boobs were hurting..and I have never felt them like that before....I told myself this is weird...I must have gained weight since no gym for a month,,,that was another symptom but I totally ignored
My hubby realized that my boobs are looking bigger but he didn't even tell me...
Few days ago before I found out I m preggo...I saw dream that I am having twins...let's see how true this is!!


----------



## Nanninoo

Jannah sore boobes was my first sign as well they were really tender and nothing like I have felt before then the frequent toilet trips made me think I might be preg then test confirmed my thoughts and I was pregnant :)
Good luck for your scan on Saturday I will be thinking of you and waiting for an update :hugs:
I think I need to change this threads name as you and Phoenix are expecting 2015 babies :)
Pregnancy is going great thank you I'm getting huge and already uncomfortable can't believe I have another 3 months of growing to do yet I'm going to be mahoosive! I'll be moving over to the 3rd trimester in 2 weeks time it's crazy how quick time is flying x


----------



## Jannah K

My first ob ultrasound is tom at the fertility center..my fertility dr wants to see me...when she saw me she joked about me being preggo...I completely disregarded her comments...lol
My first ob full physical examination appt etc is is on sat..I will have to change her as she doesn't do delivery...
Will let you girls know:)


----------



## Jannah K

Phoenix

June 14 was my last period...june16hsg day2 of period...no periods since than...

July11 I used FRER but it was neg....aug 11hcg blood work...aug13 digi urine
According to doc I didn't o when I had blood work so we stopped timing it ..I must have oed sometimes later
Rem multiple positive opk????


----------



## Nanninoo

Any update jannah? How did scan go? Have fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Jannah K

Hellow
My appt is in 1h
So many emotions going through...just hope all goes well
Pray for us:)


----------



## Tatemp

Congratulations Jannah. I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months.

I got a call from the fertility doctor today and everything looks fine. She said I have a 51% chance of getting pregnant on my own, so she wants me to try for 6 more months. I had one last bloodwork done today and we'll discuss that in 4 weeks.

So girls send me some of your baby dust. :cry:


----------



## Nanninoo

Tatemp great news on percentage regarding conceiving naturally that's a good figure! sending you lots of baby dust :)

Jannah I hope scan went ok! x


----------



## Jannah K

Hi girls
Appt went well
My baby looks good with a good heart beat.
I am almost 8 weekspreggo!
Due date April 1
Blood work came fine. Vitd low.
One more ultrasound next week to see growth..
I still don't feel preggo!!
Tatemp I know you will be prego soon....baby dust!!


----------



## Nanninoo

Fantastic news jannah yay!
April the 1st is my sons birthday :)
You and Phoenix are due so close together how lovely x


----------



## Phoenix82

Cannot wait to hear how today goes and how far along you are!!!!!

2014 is the year of babies for us - Nanninoo because you will have yours and Jannah and I are growing ours - it feels so odd.

I'm 10 weeks this wed and have a midwife appoint on Tues 

Nanninoo I cannot believe how far sling you are already it's crazy!!!!!!

I've got a mate whose just found out she has 2 weeks left but they think the baby is 11 lbs already!!! They are saying it could be a stone by the day she gives birth - scary


----------



## Nanninoo

Phoenix it's crazy how quick time flys I think it feels a lot quicker second time round as I have a very energetic toddler to keep me on my toes! I must admit my first pregnancy dragged well it felt like I was pregnant forever but this time I have no idea where the time has gone it's very odd to think I'm 6 months along and baby due in 3 months this year is going super quick! Good luck for your midwife appt can't believe your nearly 10 weeks already you only have a few more weeks left until you reach 2nd tri :) x


----------



## Jannah K

This is so exciting...Phoenix I m due two weeks after you!!!
My ob appt got rescheduled for nxt week but I don't think it's any boggy as fertility center did all blood work and ultrasound..they will do one more next week and than I will be transitioned to an ob...
I was thinking two months flew for me as I didn't know about it..now each day feels like so long....wow nanino only thre months left?? feels like yday when you were on clomid...


----------



## Jannah K

Oh we told my in laws yday and will tell my family today???even though I got still 4 weeks to go in first trimester but my oh thinks it's okay to tell immediate family...
My symptoms are very tired sleeping like 12h...urinating more and diarrhea every now n than (sorry tmi) other than that nothing much beside very slight nausea...


----------



## Nanninoo

I know jannah it's flown by it feels like only yesterday I was experiencing them horrible clomid cramping around ovulation time wow they hurt they were horrid!
My baby boy will be 4 months old when you and Phoenix have your babies :) our babies will all be in the same acidemic year at school as I'm due nov and you and Phoenix due march and April yay how lovely! X


----------



## Phoenix82

OMG when you say it like that it's more scary!!!!


----------



## Phoenix82

My pages missed a load of comments sorry my messages look out of sink.

Great news that all is well Jannah - 8 weeks!!! Yeay!!!

We told our parents at 8.5 weeks as we figured if anything did happen they'd know plus I was so ill.

Ahhhh it's all exciting.

My baby bloat is getting big and I've still got 2 weeks till I should get my 12 week scan!!! (Hiding it's going to be fun). I'm size 8/10 normally and my bloat is already making my small boobs look invisible lol).
Family can see it too.

Nanninoo that's so true - strange how we've synced into each other lol.

Tatemp - go smep!!! I wish you all the baby dust in the world and I know you'll get your BFP. Stay in touch and keep us posted sweetie xxxxx


----------



## Jannah K

Hi girls
Hru all
I am fine. Got my 9week scan Tom. No major sickness yet.....just gaining tummy lol


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> Hi girls
> Hru all
> I am fine. Got my 9week scan Tom. No major sickness yet.....just gaining tummy lol

9 weeks!!!! I'm only just 10 + 2!!!!
I'm soooo desperate for my scan but then I'll have to wait to announce for the ds screening!!!

My sis said I should lift my nieces tonight which I'm now worried about - stupid right as one is 18 months the other is 3.

I feel shattered and sicky but am pretty good considering xx


----------



## Jannah K

Girl I lifted too many things in first 8 weeks...now I m also cautious and not lifting much
Everyone say stay active but I,m tired all the time....I try walking 25min daily...trying to eat healthy...I m usually craving salty stuff...
My next scan after Tom will be at 11 weeks when I see my OB....how often are your scans?
When is ds screening?
All I m taking is prenatal vitamins and vitamin D every night along with milk. What about u girls?


----------



## Jannah K

Shouldn't our babies be a week apart...I still don't get how they came up with April 1..,





Phoenix82 said:


> Jannah K said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls
> Hru all
> I am fine. Got my 9week scan Tom. No major sickness yet.....just gaining tummy lol
> 
> 9 weeks!!!! I'm only just 10 + 2!!!!
> I'm soooo desperate for my scan but then I'll have to wait to announce for the ds screening!!!
> 
> My sis said I should lift my nieces tonight which I'm now worried about - stupid right as one is 18 months the other is 3.
> 
> I feel shattered and sicky but am pretty good considering xxClick to expand...


----------



## Nanninoo

Good luck with scan jannah will you be posting any pics after? You guys are nearly at the end of the first tri already it's gone quick!!
Phoenix you'll get you scan shortly I had mine at 12+4 x


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey girls

Jannah we get scans for any issues early on (not everyone does unless they pay privately), then we get 12 ish weeks and 20 ish weeks not sure after that.

I've just realised I used anti aging cream since knowing I was preggo and prob shouldn't be!!! Is anyone using specific hair/beauty products now they are preggo???

I was offered ds screening as part of my 12 week scan.

I need the scan soon as my bump/bloat is becoming hard to hide as I'm small naturally eekkk xx


----------



## Nanninoo

Hehe that bump/bloat is your little baby :) wait until you hit 2nd tri there's no hiding it then lol!!
It's a lovely feeling knowing you have two heartbeats beating away inside you - yours and baby's :cloud9:
Went pram shopping yesterday it seriously stressed me out and I couldnt decide on anything plus the prices are ridiculous! I'm going to hold off until November to see if any deals come about, let just hope I don't have an early baby otherwise I'll have to send OH out rushing to buy a last minute pram x


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo said:


> Hehe that bump/bloat is your little baby :) wait until you hit 2nd tri there's no hiding it then lol!!
> It's a lovely feeling knowing you have two heartbeats beating away inside you - yours and baby's :cloud9:
> Went pram shopping yesterday it seriously stressed me out and I couldnt decide on anything plus the prices are ridiculous! I'm going to hold off until November to see if any deals come about, let just hope I don't have an early baby otherwise I'll have to send OH out rushing to buy a last minute pram x

I know it's exciting!!! But every lil thing scares me to death.
Today I had a sharp stabbing pain in my belly button and I panicked - should I be worried??
I didn't go yesterday but managed today, could it be gas or stretching?
Sorry but I just want everything to be ok but just don't know any of this stuff.

Oh no re the buggy!!! Mothercare are having a sale ?
Big hugs xx


----------



## Jannah K

I m not using beauty or hair products...I used it unknowingly first 2 mos...
My tummy is showing too...I see diff in a week maybe coz I am eating better taking frequent rests...
I plan to do all baby shopping near Christmas...we are just trying to finish house remodeling as we got our house 6mos ago...before baby comes it needs to be all ready,..

Pheonix..two day ago I had stabbing pain too...I first though it was stretching ligaments next day felt like it was trapped gas ,.I dunno...I also had lower back ache last nigh y as I twisted to pick items from car forgetting I m prego...I feel better AM
I have ultrasound in 2hrs....I will post pics today: )


----------



## Nanninoo

Don't worry Phoenix stabbing pains are normal, I had cramping in the first tri it worried me like crazy felt like intense period pain I thought I was miscarrying but was told it was proberly early Brixton hicks or stretching pains it was bad though but never experienced it again thank god! Midwife said it's common to experience pains, cramps, aches as your womb is expanding to accommodate baby so don't worry!
Yay jannah can't wait to see pics :)


----------



## Jannah K

Both baby and I m healthy....
Got another ultrasound next week at 10...than at 11 week and than at 12 week....than at 20 week...
Post pic later..
Bended wrong way last nigh picking stuff in car...so got lower back ache...Dr said it shouldn't get worst so gonna take it easy today....
How r u girls feeling


----------



## Phoenix82

What changes did you make to products ladies ie
Shampoo, soap, face cleansers etc???


----------



## Nanninoo

Great news Jannah can't wait to see pic :)
Phoenix I haven't stopped using anything well i didn't know I had too I carried on using my same products in my first pregnancy and it did no harm and midwife hasn't mentioned anything to me about shampoo/soaps/cleansers ect....what is meant to be the problem in using them? Is it certain ingredients you have to look out for? I'm clueless! x


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo said:


> Great news Jannah can't wait to see pic :)
> Phoenix I haven't stopped using anything well i didn't know I had too I carried on using my same products in my first pregnancy and it did no harm and midwife hasn't mentioned anything to me about shampoo/soaps/cleansers ect....what is meant to be the problem in using them? Is it certain ingredients you have to look out for? I'm clueless! x

Apparently some products are not recommended like anti aging creams, or products that contain saylic acid and retinoid - I think it's too much vit A can be harmful.

Scan date 9th sept - I'll be 1 day under 13 weeks by then !!!! Xx


----------



## Nanninoo

Not long to wait then Phoenix yay! :)
I see my midwife on the 2nd sept I haven't seen her since 16 weeks and this will be my 28 week appt with her can't wait to here babys hb again! Feels like ages ago I saw her! X


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo said:


> Not long to wait then Phoenix yay! :)
> I see my midwife on the 2nd sept I haven't seen her since 16 weeks and this will be my 28 week appt with her can't wait to here babys hb again! Feels like ages ago I saw her! X

Feels like forever!!!! Lol
How I'm going to hide it is news to me lol

OMG that's ages, you should get a dopler so you can listen at home :cloud9:

Can't believe your appoint is soooo soon.

Jannah where is the peanut pic???


----------



## Nanninoo

Phoenix I have got a Doppler I used with my first pregnancy picked up hb at 9 weeks and was listening everyday ( I was addicted to using it) then when I started feeling him move I stopped using it but because this is my second pregnancy the midwife doesn't see you as much with my first I saw her at 16,25,28 and so on but this time I haven't seen her anywhere near as much so she will be using the Doppler on me when I have my next visit.

I purchased my pram yesterday we have a mamas and papas store near buy so went and had a look they had a great deals on instore like free carrycots or car seats with each pushchair so I got the urbo2 pushchair with free cybex Aton car seat I also got matching coseytoe that was reduced from £65 to £29 which was great :) it gets delivered next week!! One less thing to worry about now I have the pram ordered.

Yes jannah where is this cute picy I love scan pics x


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo said:


> Phoenix I have got a Doppler I used with my first pregnancy picked up hb at 9 weeks and was listening everyday ( I was addicted to using it) then when I started feeling him move I stopped using it but because this is my second pregnancy the midwife doesn't see you as much with my first I saw her at 16,25,28 and so on but this time I haven't seen her anywhere near as much so she will be using the Doppler on me when I have my next visit.
> 
> I purchased my pram yesterday we have a mamas and papas store near buy so went and had a look they had a great deals on instore like free carrycots or car seats with each pushchair so I got the urbo2 pushchair with free cybex Aton car seat I also got matching coseytoe that was reduced from £65 to £29 which was great :) it gets delivered next week!! One less thing to worry about now I have the pram ordered.
> 
> Yes jannah where is this cute picy I love scan pics x

Blimey they just leave you to it!!!!
I checked my skincare and it has saylic acid :( - I've now ordered simple products as they look ok. 

Ohhhh exciting on the pram eekk


----------



## Jannah K

Hi girls
I will post pic soon.
I have been not great had party at my house Sat...I overworked myself...my legs hurt so much...they were better until I went for walk today now my butt hurts too including both legs....I feel like I m on bed rest as I can't do much,..
Is this normal pain?.


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> Hi girls
> I will post pic soon.
> I have been not great had party at my house Sat...I overworked myself...my legs hurt so much...they were better until I went for walk today now my butt hurts too including both legs....I feel like I m on bed rest as I can't do much,..
> Is this normal pain?.

Hey

Yep aches and pains are totally normal, your body is making your muscles and ligaments softer so the can stretch to accommodate baby. Overdoing it and some excercise definately affect you more.
Rest up and take it easy, it's easier to do muscle damage to yourself at the mo.

I'm still shattered and have another2 weeks until my scan :happydance:
Although I wish it was next week


----------



## Nanninoo

Take it easy jannah :hugs: I'm 27 weeks this week and I'm forever aching and feel tired, walking up the stairs is difficult and I feel like I'm full term rather than 6 months preg! The worse was when I had given birth to my first born 2-3 weeks after the birth I had terrible pains in my knees and joints which was uncomfortable I was told by doctor it was normal due to just giving birth your body has been carrying the extra weight with the baby that once you give birth your muscles and joints ache!

Phoenix 2 weeks is not long to wait, how exciting hope it passes quickly for you :)

I see my midwife next Monday she will be measuring my bump fundal height and listening to baby on Doppler she will prob also feel what position baby is in as at my last scan baby was breech so I'm hoping he's turned around although there's still plenty of time for him to move his butt the right way round lol! I also got to have my flu and whooping cough vaccines next week ahh the fun!

Just had a delivery man knocking at my door with two big boxes.....my pram and car seat have just arrived :) I'm going to have a play about with it in a bit when I've sorted LO out as he will prob try and sit in it thinking it's his :haha:

I'm really contemplating on booking a 4d scan I had one done with my first pregnancy, got tons of pictures as well as a dvd and CDROM but it was pricey it costs £100! I really want to see what this baby looks like and to see if he looks like his big brother when we had his, I need to decide and make my mind up quickly as they recommended between 26-28 weeks you get the best quality imaging!x


----------



## Phoenix82

OMG I used the dopler I have and I heard peanut this morning!!!!!

I'm soooo glad and relieved but 2 weeks feels like forever at the mo.

Ohhhh exciting on the pram delivery eekkkk

If you really want a 4d then go for it - I won't have one as I find them creepy but if you don't do it you may regret it xx


----------



## Nanninoo

Wow how exciting....it's lovely hearing baby's hb :cloud9:
I can understand the creepy comment my MIL isn't keen on them either hehe think they freak her out abit but I love it I must admit some 4ds do look abit weird!
X


----------



## Jannah K

Hi girls
I called my fertility doc office
Nurse told me to take Tylenol and heating pad
She is like do u have previous spine issues from accident fall etc. Which I do..I fractured tailbone years ago...I wonder if that's is also causing pain...
You would think 30min walk daily is good for u but I guess not....
I like Doppler idea....4d scan never heard of it....that's great nanninoo your baby shopping going well...:):) I will start in Christmas...
Another ultrasound this Friday...


----------



## Nanninoo

Good luck with ultrasound jannah! Are you going to post pic of scan?
Phoenix when is your next scan?
I'm officially 27 weeks pregnant today (13 weeks left until I meet my little man) it has flown by I can't quite believe I'm in the 3rd trimester now this is the final stretch! It's so exciting and to think Phoenix and jannah are already near to the 2nd trimester it's gone so quick :)


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo said:


> Good luck with ultrasound jannah! Are you going to post pic of scan?
> Phoenix when is your next scan?
> I'm officially 27 weeks pregnant today (13 weeks left until I meet my little man) it has flown by I can't quite believe I'm in the 3rd trimester now this is the final stretch! It's so exciting and to think Phoenix and jannah are already near to the 2nd trimester it's gone so quick :)

Hey you

My scan will be 13 weeks and it's 9th Sept!!! I'm showing already and dunno how I'm going to hide it!!

Plus I was nominated for this Ice bucket challenge but obvs can't do it!! I'm just ignoring my nomination end hoping it goes away :(


----------



## Nanninoo

Oh yes I remember now the 9th is the day after my OHs birthday so I will remember :)
I haven't got nominated thankfully and if I did I wouldn't do it either not worth the risk whilst being pregnant I did however poor a bucket of cold water over my brother this week as he was nominated so that was posted to facebook lol


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo said:


> Oh yes I remember now the 9th is the day after my OHs birthday so I will remember :)
> I haven't got nominated thankfully and if I did I wouldn't do it either not worth the risk whilst being pregnant I did however poor a bucket of cold water over my brother this week as he was nominated so that was posted to facebook lol

I just feel grouchy not doing it but there is NO WAY is risk peanut for something silly like that. I just hope she doesn't ask why I haven't done it, she's good at guessing things and I can't tell heras I haven't told some family yet!!!

OMG a week tues eek!!!! Xx


----------



## Nanninoo

Not long now Phoenix how exciting x


----------



## Nanninoo

Forgot to say....does that mean we will become facebook friends when you reach the 12 week mark Phoenix? :)

I'm feeling a little low at the moment I think hormones play a significant part in it but I don't know why I'm feeling down plus the lack of sleep at night and being uncomfortable in bed I said to OH a few times I feel more like full term than 27weeks I'm mahoosive, achey, grouchy and just fed up, to think I have another 3 months left scares me a little if I'm already moaning now :/
Still have plenty of things to buy yet then on top of that I have to think of christmas presents as baby is due 4 weeks before christmas I can see me being rushed off my feet!!
Sorry had to vent, having one of those days x


----------



## Jannah K

Hey girls.how do I post o if so it is my profile pic?
Ultrasound went well. Everything is fine except leg and heel pain lol
Techinician and nurse thinks I will have a boy!...


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo said:


> Forgot to say....does that mean we will become facebook friends when you reach the 12 week mark Phoenix? :)
> 
> I'm feeling a little low at the moment I think hormones play a significant part in it but I don't know why I'm feeling down plus the lack of sleep at night and being uncomfortable in bed I said to OH a few times I feel more like full term than 27weeks I'm mahoosive, achey, grouchy and just fed up, to think I have another 3 months left scares me a little if I'm already moaning now :/
> Still have plenty of things to buy yet then on top of that I have to think of christmas presents as baby is due 4 weeks before christmas I can see me being rushed off my feet!!
> Sorry had to vent, having one of those days x

Oh huni :hugs:
It's normal plus you are uncomfortable and not sleeping right. It takes it's toll.
When I feel low I eat ice cream (despite being lactose intolerant, pregnancy seems to have slowed down the reaction a bit yeay).
I wish I could help you feel better.

Yes we can become fb friends as soon as I've had the scan :) cannot wait - although isn't it going to be odd after all this time sharing our innermost that no one else knows and soon we'll be in a diff part of each other's lives - strange but v cool 

Omg I heard peanut again today for ages, the oh is away but I couldn't resist and I heard it for a good min until it dropped out again - it's so amazing!!!!!!

Jannah I think you go to profile avatar then add it but I had to add mine twice to get it to show xxx


----------



## Nanninoo

Phoenix thanks! Great news regarding hb it's so cool isn't it and reassuring to hear :cloud9:

Jannah - to use pic as display pic.....click user cp then click edit avatar under settings and options tab then bottom of page click chose file to upload pic from computer then click save changes should do the trick :)


----------



## Nanninoo

Hey girls how are you doing? I saw my midwife yesterday and all was ok she listened to baby's heartbeat and measured bump and everything was good she had a feel of my tummy and she thinks baby is in the breech position which I was a little scared about considering with my first pregnancy baby was always head down but this baby has been breech since my 20 week scan she said it still has plenty of time to move but they will scan me at 30 and 36 weeks to see what position little man is in! I do not want a c section so I'm going to try anything to get baby moving hit butt round x


----------



## Phoenix82

ahhh yeay it went well but boo lil one is breech!!!!

I'm ok still shattered but not long now until my 13 week scan!!!! I only have 3 working days until I see peanut again and I cannot wait so we can announce it, people must think I'm pilling the pounds on lol x


----------



## Nanninoo

Can't believe your almost 13 weeks!! good luck at scan can't wait to see pic :)
Yeh boo to breech but apparently common around 28weeks but they usually turn by 33 weeks she said I do hope so! Been on all fours this morning rocking about trying to get him to budge x


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo said:


> Can't believe your almost 13 weeks!! good luck at scan can't wait to see pic :)
> Yeh boo to breech but apparently common around 28weeks but they usually turn by 33 weeks she said I do hope so! Been on all fours this morning rocking about trying to get him to budge x

You made me REALLY laugh as I had images of you on your 4s rocking (just a funny image) lol xx


----------



## Jannah K

Nanino I m glad to know baby is good and hopefully moves in rt position soon....:)
Gluck Phoenix with you ultrasound
I have my 11week ultrasound this Friday.....people already know
My lower back near tail bone and legs very crampy..making me scared...I hope baby is ok...going to see ob on Friday for first time.....my tummy def out....other parts look undone too due to no aggressive work out beside walk...
I did post pic last week...do u girls see it...


----------



## Phoenix82

Good luck for Friday 

Ummm no pic though??


----------



## Nanninoo

No pic jannah :( 
Good luck with scan x


----------



## Jannah K

I see pic on my profile pic. Since last Friday. ...I don't know why you guys can't see...
Hmmm....


----------



## Phoenix82

I can see it now when I go onto your profile :)


----------



## Nanninoo

I see it too now I've clicked onto your profile pic aww hello baby :)


----------



## Nanninoo

How did your ultrasound go jannah have you got any new scan pics x


----------



## Nanninoo

Good luck with scan tomorrow Phoenix!


----------



## Jannah K

I got 3d pix ..at 10w5d.will load tom...
Down syndrome scan on 18th sep...
How r u all feeling...I feel like my energy is back after fighting flu....
Good luck Phoenix


----------



## Nanninoo

Jannah how sweet can't wait to see 3d pic :)


----------



## Nanninoo

Any update Phoenix and jannah? I'm excited to see your scan pics :)


----------



## Jannah K

Sorry didn't load pix as fighting flue, fatigue, and tailbone pain...
Will try tom...
Phoenix how was scan..
Hru nanino
How is Tatemp....Rcp?


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey ladies

Sorry, I've been MIA

Scan was cool, everything appears cool. We had ds scan at the same time so fingers crossed that's all low risk - how are you guys??? Xx


----------



## Jannah K

Why was ds scan?
I just was reading on pregnancy and came across labor and delivery video...I shouldn't have watched as it looks too painful....


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> Why was ds scan?
> I just was reading on pregnancy and came across labor and delivery video...I shouldn't have watched as it looks too painful....

Ds is offered as routine here in the uk but it's a choice not mandatory.
We thought why not, although the sonographer really hurt my tummy as she was very rough.

OMG why watch that!!!! Madness


----------



## Jannah K

I actually found abdominal ultrasound painful...they press so hard...
Oh we call it BUN ultrasound..mine is next Friday...
So u r done trimester1??


----------



## Phoenix82

I don't get why they push so hard, she then said stop tensing!!!! (That's what muscles do when there is resistance)!!! Before I got my BFP I worked hard on my body and have good abs so I'm bound to have that reaction surely!!!

We have to wait for up to 3 weeks for our results but we aren't worried, we aren't of the age group and don't have family history or anything.

I start week 14 on Monday!!!!!

What week are you again, I keep forgetting things lol

Xx


----------



## Nanninoo

I hate painful abdom scans my 13 week and 20week they pressed hard with the probe and had cramps after both but apparently very common as they need to get good measurements ect... I saw midwife last week and she really hurt me she was measuring my bump (fundal height) and she pressed down hard on my pubic bone I literally gasped in horror she was like oh I'm so sorry but it really hurt me then she tried to feel for baby's head if it was engaged in pelvis that's uncomfortable too! 
2nd tri on Monday Phoenix wow time flys :)


----------



## Jannah K

Omg this all sounds painful....so scary:( ...on top labor scares me...
I asked DH that he works 20min from home and he is impossible to get hold of at work..I m like what if I need you so I can get to hospital...he as always had no supportive words...my plan is to call 911 if ever needed and text message him on way lol...guys cannot plan ahead!....
I also asked DH if he would come with me to delivery or I should call my mom..he is like u dont need your mom ..u have enough support!!!..i m like I don't want randomn people in room with me when I am half naked...it's either u, my mom, or no one...off course he has no plans for it as he doesn't know what this all involves....how do u talk about these things to DH girls??
So far DH hasn't gone to any appt or ultrasounds with me but he said he will come to the 20week scan...so let's see...
He understands now why I am always tired..lol...took him 3months and new trimester brings new changes lol...
I start week 12 Monday...end of trimester 1 will be in a week,,,,.
How r u both doing?


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo that's horrid!!!! You poor thing!!!! I know it's scary xx

Jannah labour is scary but try not to think about it, you can't change it and what will be will be.

However oh needs to get involved it will make him feel more a part of it.
My oh is going to be there and he will be available when I need him.

I would just tell him what I'd like and he will have to do it, it's the least he can do xxx


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey ladies

How's it going? X


----------



## Nanninoo

Hi, I'm good this end :) how are you?
Had my GTT on Monday at hospital haven't heard anything back and they said no news is good news so hoping it stays that way as I don't want to have GD!
I have my flu & whooping vaccines booked for next week then a growth scan the following week so will be exciting to see baby again as I haven't had a scan since my 20 week one and it will interesting to know his current estimated weight :)
How's the bumps coming along ladies? x


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo said:


> Hi, I'm good this end :) how are you?
> Had my GTT on Monday at hospital haven't heard anything back and they said no news is good news so hoping it stays that way as I don't want to have GD!
> I have my flu & whooping vaccines booked for next week then a growth scan the following week so will be exciting to see baby again as I haven't had a scan since my 20 week one and it will interesting to know his current estimated weight :)
> How's the bumps coming along ladies? x

Ohhh no news is good news :)
I'm not sure if I should have the flu jab or not!
Ohhh exciting - I love seeing baby :happydance:

Yeah bump is getting bigger but I am also feeling less icky and have a bit more energy - yeay!!!!!
Xx


----------



## Nanninoo

Oh it's great when the sickness disappears and you get some energy back :) 2nd tri is so much better bumps grow and you start feeling little one wriggling and kicking! Enjoy it x


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo said:


> Oh it's great when the sickness disappears and you get some energy back :) 2nd tri is so much better bumps grow and you start feeling little one wriggling and kicking! Enjoy it x

I know I'm looking forward to this bit now :thumbup:
I love having a bump but the stretching was a shock so early lol.

Can't wait to feel peanut kicking, I've felt flutters low down and popping a couple if times but no kick yet 

9 weeks left for you!!!!!! Xx


----------



## Nanninoo

It's wonderful Phoenix when you feel kicks knowing your growing a baby inside you :) yes I felt popping sensation early on too then kicks around 19 weeks with my 1st and 16weeks with this 2nd pregnancy! I know 9 weeks left is crazy to think I will have a 4 week old newborn at christmas is just about sinking in!i feel and look huge, peeing non stop, not sleeping much at night as its so uncomfy and getting kicked and thumped by the baby but I wouldn't change it for the world, I'm just looking forward to his arrival now (but not the labour part) lol...
Phoenix when is your next scan is it your 20 week one?
How are you jannah x


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo said:


> It's wonderful Phoenix when you feel kicks knowing your growing a baby inside you :) yes I felt popping sensation early on too then kicks around 19 weeks with my 1st and 16weeks with this 2nd pregnancy! I know 9 weeks left is crazy to think I will have a 4 week old newborn at christmas is just about sinking in!i feel and look huge, peeing non stop, not sleeping much at night as its so uncomfy and getting kicked and thumped by the baby but I wouldn't change it for the world, I'm just looking forward to his arrival now (but not the labour part) lol...
> Phoenix when is your next scan is it your 20 week one?
> How are you jannah x

Exciting!!!!!!!

Scan is 28th Oct xx


----------



## Phoenix82

OMG this morning I was awoken by a huge crash in my house!!! Both my oh and I kept out of bed to find out what it was. It was just the shower curtain in our main bathroom falling down but did it scare me.

Then I panicked about peanut being shocked!!! Nutter right???
Oh was annoyed when out came the Doppler and I listened to peanut just to make sure lol - pregnancy equals mental for me xxx


----------



## Nanninoo

Damn shower curtain!! Must of made you both jump...I hate when things like that happen. Peanut will be fine hun don't worry!
I always used to get my doppler out a few times a day every day I was obsessed but when I started to feel movements I put it away now I never use it as the kicks are reassuring and if he goes quiet I poke my tummy or give it a gentle wobble and he kicks me as if to say hey leave me alone I was sleeping lol :)
How many weeks are you now Phoenix? x


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo said:


> Damn shower curtain!! Must of made you both jump...I hate when things like that happen. Peanut will be fine hun don't worry!
> I always used to get my doppler out a few times a day every day I was obsessed but when I started to feel movements I put it away now I never use it as the kicks are reassuring and if he goes quiet I poke my tummy or give it a gentle wobble and he kicks me as if to say hey leave me alone I was sleeping lol :)
> How many weeks are you now Phoenix? x

The shock damn near killed me!!! Lol

I'm 16 weeks on Monday!!!! 4 more and I'll be half way!


----------



## Nanninoo

Wow time is flying :)


----------



## Nanninoo

Hey girlies how are you? How are your bumps coming along?
Jannah not heard from you in a while any update hun?
Phoenix your scan is this month isn't it....how exciting!
Can't believe we are in October!....Im due NEXT MONTH.
Not much to update my end...have so much to do still and so little time :dohh:
I had my flue and whooping cough vaccines this week my arms are so sore :(
I have a growth scan on Monday can't wait to see baby again haven't had a scan since my 20 week one so it will be nice to see little man :) x


----------



## Jannah K

Hello lovelies
I m good good thanks...wow nanino one more month!!! It feels like yday when we started ttc...
Nothing new with me...going to be 4months soon...we decided we won't find out gender of baby and let it be a surprise....my 20week scan is nov7....
What else is new? Phoenix did u start any shopping?


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> Hello lovelies
> I m good good thanks...wow nanino one more month!!! It feels like yday when we started ttc...
> Nothing new with me...going to be 4months soon...we decided we won't find out gender of baby and let it be a surprise....my 20week scan is nov7....
> What else is new? Phoenix did u start any shopping?

Times flying!!!!

How's the oh behaving - better? More supportive?

Nothing new here apart from I have felt peanut already so am super excited for a proper kick. My bump is showing so much now because of my frame.
Yes we have been shopping, the nursery is decorated too lol - halfway in less then 3 weeks.

News from you guys, what have you been up to?? X


----------



## Jannah K

Oh is supportivr as much as he can be:)
I have to start shopping still
Did u find out gender phoenix?
I don't feel baby yet and cannot wait..
Did u girls decide on names yet??


----------



## Phoenix82

No we don't want to know - it makes things more exciting &#55357;&#56836;

At first it feels like popping wind but low down where baby is, then you also get odd pressure there too. Anywhere from 16-22 weeks first baby. I can't wait for kicks 

We have ideas but not 100% what about you?


----------



## Jannah K

We are not finding out either. 
I m 16 weeks but no movements yet...
Did some baby clothes shopping yday...it was difficult to get neutral clothes lol
We are not doing nursery until baby is born so we can do color scheme...
We have names decided...let's hope we stick to them lol
how r u both feeling? Where are u tatemp?


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> We are not finding out either.
> I m 16 weeks but no movements yet...
> Did some baby clothes shopping yday...it was difficult to get neutral clothes lol
> We are not doing nursery until baby is born so we can do color scheme...
> We have names decided...let's hope we stick to them lol
> how r u both feeling? Where are u tatemp?

It will come, it's just hard to spot unless you know what you are looking for. Sat my lil peanut gave me my first kick (faint but still there) only feel a few at the mo as they are still so tiny &#128516;
Yeay on shopping - I love baby shopping

I'm ok, still v tired as my hips ache at night but I think it's down to my tilted pelvis.

How you feeling?

Nanninoo how was your birthday yesterday? I sent you a fb post not sure if you got it xx

Tatemp how are you ??


----------



## Tatemp

Hi girls how are you all doing.

I GOT A BFP!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Last cycle I was two days late, so I used my last normal test and it came up BFN, so I only had one clearblue digital left. This cycle my temps were all over the place, my chart didn't even pick up my ovulation. However I was late again, but I didn't want to use my clearblu in case it was BFN again. When I was 5 days late I went to buy the cheapest I could find. It was the casette kind were you have to but droplets of pee on using a pipette. I also used a timer for 5 minutes and covered it with tissue so I couldn't see beforehand. After 5 minutes it was blank not even a control line, so I put a few drops more on it. I bought two so I took that one two and also put drops on it to make sure. That's when I saw the BFP's, I immediately took the clearblu digi as wel and it also gave me a BFP with 2-3 weeks. This was yesterday.
I didn't have any symptoms at all this cycle, I've had more symptoms during my BFN cycles. Since I took the test yesterday I have been feeling some cramps and the inside of my stomach feels warm. So now I'm worried. I'm going to call the doctors tomorrow to schedule an ultrasound, I know I'm going to drive myself insane the next few weeks.

I'm also thinking about telling at least one person at work, because I work with dangerous chemicals and I need everyone to be very careful from now on.


----------



## Phoenix82

Tatemp said:


> Hi girls how are you all doing.
> 
> I GOT A BFP!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Last cycle I was two days late, so I used my last normal test and it came up BFN, so I only had one clearblue digital left. This cycle my temps were all over the place, my chart didn't even pick up my ovulation. However I was late again, but I didn't want to use my clearblu in case it was BFN again. When I was 5 days late I went to buy the cheapest I could find. It was the casette kind were you have to but droplets of pee on using a pipette. I also used a timer for 5 minutes and covered it with tissue so I couldn't see beforehand. After 5 minutes it was blank not even a control line, so I put a few drops more on it. I bought two so I took that one two and also put drops on it to make sure. That's when I saw the BFP's, I immediately took the clearblu digi as wel and it also gave me a BFP with 2-3 weeks. This was yesterday.
> I didn't have any symptoms at all this cycle, I've had more symptoms during my BFN cycles. Since I took the test yesterday I have been feeling some cramps and the inside of my stomach feels warm. So now I'm worried. I'm going to call the doctors tomorrow to schedule an ultrasound, I know I'm going to drive myself insane the next few weeks.
> 
> I'm also thinking about telling at least one person at work, because I work with dangerous chemicals and I need everyone to be very careful from now on.

Omg omg omg yeay!!!!!!!!

Congrats sweetie you must be soooo thrilled!! :cloud9:

Don't worry about cramps unless you have serious pain and bleeding. I've read cramping is usually to be expected unless severe,

You won't be able to see much until about 7-7 and half weeks as the baby is too small to see the heartbeat. Try and hold out otherwise it'll be wasted.

What do you do for a living?? Xxxxx
Can you tell I'm excited for you? :flower:


----------



## Tatemp

Thanks, I'm so excited. I think the hospital will inform me of the best day to make an appointment.

I work in R&D on a chemical lab in the coatings department. I make resins which is a major component in coatings. My research is centered on trying to incorporate more bio-based ingredients in the resins. We have a young team no one has kids yet, plus I'm the only female. So this will be new for all of us. LOL. I know they'll support me when I tell them, but I want to wait till at least the first ultrasound before telling everyone.


----------



## Nanninoo

Congratulations Tatemp wonderful news :)
Phoenix - yes I got your message wishing me a happy birthday thankyou!
Jannah nice to hear from you again I was wondering where you had got too.
x


----------



## Jannah K

oMG congrats Tatemp....I have been thinking about u...so excited...just get blood test to confirm hcg rising..better to wait for ultrasound until fetal pole developed....
Soon happy...it happened spontaneous for u too!!!
Happy belated birthday nanino...how r u feeling?
Nothing new my end...just waiting for my 20week ultrasound on nov 7.....not much symptoms or baby movements yet..,
I was thinking when we plan next baby...we will have each other again:):):)
Love ya all...look after yourselves


----------



## Jannah K

Phoenix I get hip pain at night too after finishing cooking and kitchen stuff....esp my tailbone area...I feel little twitches in stomach..wonder if it's baby lightly kicking..lol
Nanino looks like time to change the title of our convo :):)


----------



## Nanninoo

Thanks jannah :) im feeling ok I have less than 6 weeks to go now which has flown by people/strangers keep asking me how long have I got left as I look massive when I say 6 weeks they always looked surprised I'm hoping he comes early as I think he is a bigger baby compared to my first....I had a growth scan at 32w4ds and they said he's already around the 5lb 8oz mark, I have another growth scan in a few weeks and to get my induction date as I'm being induced at term so he should be here by end of November...just sorting out the last bits and bobs, hospital bags all packed and ready just a waiting game now!
I've renamed the group jannah didn't know what to name it so is that ok?
x


----------



## Jannah K

Wow it feels like yday when we all were stressing over ttc...good luck Hun...I hope both u and baby are healthy and everything goes smoothly for u:):)....
Perfect name of the group:):):):)
What do u keep in hospital bag?diapers, baby clothes, baby blanket, swaddle, your clothes, pads, baby bottle, powder milk(I guess if u don't produce milk right away), baby wipes, breast pads,...lol..this is all new so most of this I got from reading on google....car seat!


----------



## Nanninoo

Thanks jannah I'm hoping the labour goes as easily as it can be as with my first I had a long and difficult labour I was violently sick throughout the whole process, I ended up having a crash team running in the room and they nearly rushed me into theatre they ended up doing fetal blood sampling as baby was distressed plus I had a 3rd degree tear and the pain was horrific but what you get at the end of it all is so worth it you forget all the drama you went through! Just hoping this time it's a lot easier fingers crossed!!
Yes all of those things you mentioned plus much more lol I have two hospital bags full to the brim one full of my stuff and the other babys stuff I always pack way too much but I like to be prepared incase I have a c-sec and stay in hospital for a longer than expected! There are lots of baby sites advising what to pack in your hospital bag which is very useful I used mothercare and boots check lists so have a look I recommended it x


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo I'm panicking!!!

I've got a bad cold, blowing my nose a billion times a day but I went to the loo and had malty coloured cm (only one bit about 10p size) and I haven't seen anymore in the last hour or so but should I worry??? Xxx


----------



## Jannah K

U ok Phoenix?did u call your dr? Check baby heartbeat using Doppler
I hope nothing to worry about


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> U ok Phoenix?did u call your dr? Check baby heartbeat using Doppler
> I hope nothing to worry about

It was the smallest amount of light brown cm once yesterday afternoon but boy did I panic 

I'm ok - haven't slept thought as every slight sensation I'm checking if the cm is brown or normal :growlmad:

I spoke to the midwife at my local birth centre who said as it stands they are not concerned but if it gets heavier or changes to pink or red I'd have to go to A&E. 

It just scares me that I'm half way on Monday and could still have probs. I thought the 12 week thing was the biggest fear but now being so attach to my Peanut I couldn't imagine if things did work out.

Dopler appeared normal


----------



## Nanninoo

Phoenix I wouldn't worry hun stay calm and relax in pregnancy it's common to have thick mucus yellow/browny coloured cm especially when you've had a cold sneezing, coughing and blowing your nose will put pressure down below and make more cm come away I had the same I have to wear a panty liner daily as I'm always wet with cm down below its common to have more than normal discharge/cm like you said as long as it's not red then don't worry everything will be ok x


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo said:


> Phoenix I wouldn't worry hun stay calm and relax in pregnancy it's common to have thick mucus yellow/browny coloured cm especially when you've had a cold sneezing, coughing and blowing your nose will put pressure down below and make more cm come away I had the same I have to wear a panty liner daily as I'm always wet with cm down below its common to have more than normal discharge/cm like you said as long as it's not red then don't worry everything will be ok x

Thanks sweetie

I've had loads of cm while pregnant, it's just the biscuit/beige bits I've had once yesterday and once today but I'm full of cold so like you said it must be that.

The annoying thing is the midwife said that wouldn't cause it! How can that be possible when I'm sure it must be especially as you say it happens. Xx


----------



## Nanninoo

It definatly cause pressure down below hun the littlest cough or sneeze makes me wee myself so I have to wear panty liners (tmi) I've had a few colds with this pregnancy and had snot colour mucus/cm when I've been to the toilet and wiped so it's very common and I've heard lots of ladies have it as long as it's not red don't worry x


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo said:


> It definatly cause pressure down below hun the littlest cough or sneeze makes me wee myself so I have to wear panty liners (tmi) I've had a few colds with this pregnancy and had snot colour mucus/cm when I've been to the toilet and wiped so it's very common and I've heard lots of ladies have it as long as it's not red don't worry x

Thanks sweetie, you really helped me to stop worrying, not like the midwife!!!! I don't know is not helpful lol


You are a star, how are you feeling now?? Not long :hugs:


----------



## Nanninoo

No problem hun glad to be of some reassurance :) I agree midwives arnt always helpful mine told me off for using my doppler very early on at 12 weeks saying what I thought was the baby's heartbeat was proberly my own even though I knew my heartbeat wasn't 150bpm and it was the baby's they just don't like us being right they think they always know best!!
I'm ok just really tired I have no energy even walking up and down the stairs makes me out of breath and having to run around after a toddler is hard enough! Bad back and sleepless nights I just can't get comfortable aswell as the frequent toilet trips feels like I pee every 5mins :( I would be happy if he arrives any day now as I'm ready and done with being pregnant the 3rd tri is definatly the toughest about 4 weeks 6 days left to go now!
When's your scan is it the 28th? X


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo said:


> No problem hun glad to be of some reassurance :) I agree midwives arnt always helpful mine told me off for using my doppler very early on at 12 weeks saying what I thought was the baby's heartbeat was proberly my own even though I knew my heartbeat wasn't 150bpm and it was the baby's they just don't like us being right they think they always know best!!
> I'm ok just really tired I have no energy even walking up and down the stairs makes me out of breath and having to run around after a toddler is hard enough! Bad back and sleepless nights I just can't get comfortable aswell as the frequent toilet trips feels like I pee every 5mins :( I would be happy if he arrives any day now as I'm ready and done with being pregnant the 3rd tri is definatly the toughest about 4 weeks 6 days left to go now!
> When's your scan is it the 28th? X

Oh they like to make things hard don't they!! They are meant to help not worry us. I've had but more today but I've been coughing so hard it makes sense plus it was only a tiny bit and once.

You must be shattered!!! You poor thing, I'm drained now and don't have a lil one running me into submission lol

Fingers crossed lil one comes soon xx

Yep scan is 28th first thing eek!!!!


----------



## Nanninoo

Phoenix...Good luck with your 20 week scan tomorrow how exciting! I can't beleieve your this far already time is flying already half way for you yay! Will you be posting a pic? I can't wait to see :) I have a midwife appointment tomorrow morning too I will keep you posted as to how I got on! X


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo said:


> Phoenix...Good luck with your 20 week scan tomorrow how exciting! I can't beleieve your this far already time is flying already half way for you yay! Will you be posting a pic? I can't wait to see :) I have a midwife appointment tomorrow morning too I will keep you posted as to how I got on! X

Thx sweetie, yes I will change my pic to the new scan &#128516; cannot wait!!!!
Ohhh good luck for your appointment hun, do let us know how it goes. 
Xx


----------



## Jannah K

Good luck girls...hope all goes well...so exciting!
My 20week scan is nov7
Tatemp hru???


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey girlies

All is good and as it should be - pic updated - how was you appointment ?? Xx


----------



## Nanninoo

Lovely pic Phoenix glad all is well :) my appointment went fine midwife did my birth plan and examined me baby is now 4/5ths engaged and in right position go back to see her on the 11th nov x


----------



## Jannah K

I m so glad everything went well girlies...
I m ok..my sciatica and tailbone acts up almost every other day...
I don't feel baby yet 18 weeks today...anxiously waiting for us appt ...hope all goes well...
when did u ladies start feeling baby move?


----------



## Jannah K

What a precious pic xoxo
So you guys didn't find out gender?
Alot of people have predicted that I am having a boy so let's see...

QUOTE=Phoenix82;34087507]Hey girlies

All is good and as it should be - pic updated - how was you appointment ?? Xx[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tatemp

:cry:
I woke up this morning with cramps and spotting. 
I'm not feeling positive about this at all.
I am going to take my temperature tomorrow morning to see if I'm still in the post o range.


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah tailbone ache is really common as your body is stretching, are you sitting God long periods of time? I use a softer chair and mine is loads better. Remember to get in and out if bed and cars with both legs together like you're wearing a mini skirt so the pelvic bones stay aligned - it might help. Also don't worry about the kicking, I have a slim frame and did a lot of excercise before I got my BFP and apparently that's why I can feel it earlier plus I suffer with a tummy problem so I know the difference between digestion and bubba.
One final thing is it depends where the placenta is too, check your messages report from your last scan if it's at the front it numbs the sensation of kicking. Do you have a dopler?

Nanninoo so pleased it went well, cannot believe you are almost there!!!
Thx re the pic, I love the button nose and the pout lol

Tatemp don't fret just yet! Where are you based again? I'm England and when I had spotting at 6 weeks they said it was all ok and booked me in for the early pregnancy unit to do a 6 week and 7.5 week scan to check.

Spotting doesn't mean a problem but please get checked as you can't be too careful.
My sis had normal periods in all pregnancy - strange huh
Have you spoken to anyone? Xxxx


----------



## Nanninoo

Tatemp keep calm hun like Phoenix said cramps/spotting is common in pregnancy my cousin had a normal period throughout her whole pregnancy and spotting is very common early on in the first tri so don't let it worry you too much but for reassurance maybe ask for an early scan to put your mind at ease I did and got a scan the same week so it's definatly worth it.

Jannah with my first I didn't feel flutters until week 19 so totally normal can't wait to hear how your scan goes!

Phoenix your scan is so clear cute nose and pout :) x


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo said:


> Tatemp keep calm hun like Phoenix said cramps/spotting is common in pregnancy my cousin had a normal period throughout her whole pregnancy and spotting is very common early on in the first tri so don't let it worry you too much but for reassurance maybe ask for an early scan to put your mind at ease I did and got a scan the same week so it's definatly worth it.
> 
> Jannah with my first I didn't feel flutters until week 19 so totally normal can't wait to hear how your scan goes!
> 
> Phoenix your scan is so clear cute nose and pout :) x

Thx hun, that's what everyone keeps saying, fingers crossed for my baby girl&#128516; if not my lil boy will be a heartbreaker with that pout lol xx


----------



## Nanninoo

I think girl too Phoenix but my first born also had a big pout on his scan and he was a boy ahh I can't wait to hear what you have :) surprises are the best but I am so impatient I couldn't wait I needed to know so I could prepare! x


----------



## Tatemp

I didn't call anyone, because it was very minor. 
There was only visible spotting once. Even wiping came up clean.
I saw some red blood all day yesterday, but only when I went in with a tissue paper (tmi sorry). Today I have brown CM and some minor cramps.
I took my temp this morning and it went up.

I think I'm just going to wait and see. If I see red blood again I'll call. Otherwise I'll just wait till my appointment on the 14th. Or maybe I''l keep driving myself crazy and call them.

Nanninoo, I can't believe your baby is almost here already. It went so fast.


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo said:


> I think girl too Phoenix but my first born also had a big pout on his scan and he was a boy ahh I can't wait to hear what you have :) surprises are the best but I am so impatient I couldn't wait I needed to know so I could prepare! x

Lol

Tbh I am not eager to find out, odd huh.

I've prepared nuetral and I'm cool with that, although as I'm a control freak I'm surprised im not bothered.

I think as we expect a girl I'm kinda settled - but we shall see what the stork actually delivers &#128516;

Happy and healthy is all I need xx


----------



## Phoenix82

Tatemp said:


> I didn't call anyone, because it was very minor.
> There was only visible spotting once. Even wiping came up clean.
> I saw some red blood all day yesterday, but only when I went in with a tissue paper (tmi sorry). Today I have brown CM and some minor cramps.
> I took my temp this morning and it went up.
> 
> I think I'm just going to wait and see. If I see red blood again I'll call. Otherwise I'll just wait till my appointment on the 14th. Or maybe I''l keep driving myself crazy and call them.
> 
> Nanninoo, I can't believe your baby is almost here already. It went so fast.

I would request an early scan - we can have those foc and it would help you relax. Honestly questioning is not a bad thing. Big hugs and fingers crossed you are ok xx


----------



## Phoenix82

Tatemp you ok?


----------



## Tatemp

Yes I am. I noticed a little pink once today, not enough even for a pantyliner. No clots though, so I'm not worrying to much. I wouldn't have even noticed if I wasn't checking.


----------



## Phoenix82

Tatemp said:


> Yes I am. I noticed a little pink once today, not enough even for a pantyliner. No clots though, so I'm not worrying to much. I wouldn't have even noticed if I wasn't checking.

Ok cool - big hugs - keep us posted on how you are xx


----------



## Jannah K

I hope all okay with u Tatemp...take it easy and look after you:)


----------



## Jannah K

Hey girlies
Hru all doing?
I have my ultrasound this Friday...so nervous....I should be 19weeks5days....almost halfway:)
Hru Tatemp???
Keep in touch..I m finding pregnancy very lonely without family & friends...oh always busy too and doesn't get half of what I m feeling or going through...
Will go on my own for baby registry next week
Haven't done much shopping beside few neutral onesies...


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> Hey girlies
> Hru all doing?
> I have my ultrasound this Friday...so nervous....I should be 19weeks5days....almost halfway:)
> Hru Tatemp???
> Keep in touch..I m finding pregnancy very lonely without family & friends...oh always busy too and doesn't get half of what I m feeling or going through...
> Will go on my own for baby registry next week
> Haven't done much shopping beside few neutral onesies...

Hey you, good thx, although not sleeping the best with hip aches at night but other then that ok.
Odd aches in my side for 2 days but nothing painful - prob stretching but no one warned me of pulled muscles!!!

Oh no!!! Don't be lonely I'm always here :hugs:
To be honest pregnancy can be boring for other people especially if they don't have kids or aren't fussed.

My sis got a puppy when she found out I was pregnant so that's all she wants to talk about :growlmad: it's my turn and I feel like it's not important. 

What's baby registry? 
Half way is exciting!!! Cannot wait to hear how your scan goes, it'll be perfect I promise.

Buy something gorgeous to cheer yourself up!!
If you ever want to talk I'm always here xxx


----------



## Tatemp

Hi girls,

I'm Ok. Just nauseous the last couple of days. 
I'm 7+2 now, and have my first appointment in 9 days. :happydance:
My first appointment is at the hospital, if everything is well and there is no further medical reason, I can make an appointment with a midwife for the rest of my pregnancy.

Jannah, that's what this website is for. It's filled with people who want to talk about preg and baby stuff all day long.:winkwink:


----------



## Phoenix82

Tatemp said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I'm Ok. Just nauseous the last couple of days.
> I'm 7+2 now, and have my first appointment in 9 days. :happydance:
> My first appointment is at the hospital, if everything is well and there is no further medical reason, I can make an appointment with a midwife for the rest of my pregnancy.
> 
> Jannah, that's what this website is for. It's filled with people who want to talk about preg and baby stuff all day long.:winkwink:

Nauseous feeling is a good sign sweetie!!!!

Exciting!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Jannah K

Hello lovelies
I had my 20 week anatomy scan today...Baby looks great...
I didn't want to know gender and oh was in middle and ok with my decision but than we got this pregnancy magazine in the Dr office...
during ultrasound oh read about gender reveal party So we are doing that...this means we will know about gender during party...right now pic is sealed in envelope...there goes my neutral clothes that I purchased luckily not too many but atleast it wI'll give variety to pink or blue...
Baby is in breach position but Dr said nothing to worry about as its early...
also I have been experiencing baby flutters for few weeks and didn't know it's baby...Dr told me I have placenta in front so baby is cushioned and I should feel flutters in pelvic n vagina which I do...hmm...other than that all great. ..
will update profile pic in few minutes...
good to hear from you tatemp...good luck!


----------



## Nanninoo

Congrats Jannah glad all is well with bubs, can't wait to see pic :)
Gender reveal party how exciting yay!
How are you Tatemp? Good luck with appt!
Phoenix how are you? Are you still feeling tired?
3 weeks to go for me eek! X


----------



## Jannah K

Oh wow just 3weeks.time flies!!!! Good luck nanino:)


----------



## Jannah K

Do u guys see new pic??


----------



## Nanninoo

Yes jannah it's on your profile pic but not avatar so I had to click on your profile to be able to see it! Lovely head shot :)
I know it's gone so fast I'm counting down the days now 2 weeks 5 days to go this year has gone so quick x


----------



## Phoenix82

Good news Jannah

Tatemp update please??? :)

Nanninoo eek!!!!! Anytime now!! Soooo exciting for you, cannot wait to see the pic.
I'm still tired but I haven't slept still but oh well. I'm lucky to be here so what can you do xxx


----------



## Tatemp

Ooh Jannah, exciting. I would drive myself crazy having the envelope so close by and still not knowing. 

Nanninoo I still can't believe your down to two weeks already, it's gone by so fast. Just think about this time next month, you'll have a newborn :happydance:

Phoenix how far along are you now?

I have been feeling nauseous more often now, almost the whole day. I have my appointment next week Friday. I'm waiting on that to confirm that this is really happening. I feel like it's still in my head.


----------



## Phoenix82

Tatemp said:


> Ooh Jannah, exciting. I would drive myself crazy having the envelope so close by and still not knowing.
> 
> Nanninoo I still can't believe your down to two weeks already, it's gone by so fast. Just think about this time next month, you'll have a newborn :happydance:
> 
> Phoenix how far along are you now?
> 
> I have been feeling nauseous more often now, almost the whole day. I have my appointment next week Friday. I'm waiting on that to confirm that this is really happening. I feel like it's still in my head.

I'm 22 weekson Monday and believe me it still makes me stop and think now as it feels like a dream lol.

Nausea is horrific but it's a good sign - I had the WORSE ms all day and it was hard. Preggo drops and eating dry food helped.

Cannot wait for your update :happydance:


----------



## Phoenix82

Omg Naninnoo- I saw baby kick on the outside!!!!!!


----------



## Jannah K

OmG that's awesome!!!! Enjoy
hope all is well girlies
I'm so tempted to open envelope since it is with me...
other than that oh and I constantly argue..I just don't have patience for his comments on I sleep too much or am lazy or why I sleep with pillows...I don't know how to deal with it...


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah that's terrible!!!! How dare he! Making a baby is hard on your body and sleep if you can get it is really important for your babies growth.

I'd go down the route of telling him it's what you need for making a healthy baby. I'd've hit him to be honest as I'm in agony at night and pillows ease the pain v slightly so I'd be furious if he begrudged me. 

I don't know how you do it


----------



## Jannah K

We have been fighting constantly as we were in middle of house remodelling and I refuse to lift and be exposed to fumes chemicals etc...he takes a no as disrespecting him...I never swear nut last two weeks I start swearing at night as instead of showing affection he complains abut my sleeping, weight gain, pillows n all that...I m just losing my patience with him really worries me how will be when I m delivering or when we have baby...instead of massaging my back n legs he has been making me do it him...I refuse to do it and he gets upset....I used to be patient with all his n his family nonsense but I won't take it...
I actually got a part time job home based which I m starting Monday as I want to make sure if I can't continue my life with him that I got something lined up for baby and my well being...
I dunno y he is so insensitive...I thought after attending doc appt with me he will become more caring etc but it has been opposite...I told him if he can't do house remodeling hire someone instead of damaging my pregnancy phase...what hurts is he doesn't show excitement to me but than he is so excited infront of his family and sil who adopted two girls coz they couldn't have kids. ..
Thanks for listening


----------



## Phoenix82

Oh hun I wish I could help.

He's being totally out of order, you CANNOT be around fumes or lift heavy items!!
I think he's forgetting what your body is doing for the both of you!!!

You can't worry about when the baby is born. Get someone as a birthing partner so if he lets you down you aren't alone. You cannot do that bit alone!!!

Keep doing what you are doing as you and the baby are more important then his moans. 
He should feel grateful for being a dad soon and that you haven't killed him - yet!!!!


----------



## Nanninoo

Aww Phoenix it's amazing when you can see the kicks isn't it, you have a little human growing inside you which I think is amazing :)
Jannah sorry oh isn't being very supportive men can be a pain at times they don't understand a pregnant woman's feelings and emotions!!
I am so uncomfortable been in pain most of the day so much pressure on my cervix I think his head is fully engaged I see midwife on Tuesday so I'm hoping she says it is as last time I saw her a fortnight ago his head was 4/5ths engaged! Fingers crossed!
I forgot how uncomfortable and tiring the last few weeks of pregnancy are the 1st tri drags, the 2nd tri is great but the 3rd tri is tiring I'm hoping he arrives before his due date as I don't want to be induced like last time x


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo said:


> Aww Phoenix it's amazing when you can see the kicks isn't it, you have a little human growing inside you which I think is amazing :)
> Jannah sorry oh isn't being very supportive men can be a pain at times they don't understand a pregnant woman's feelings and emotions!!
> I am so uncomfortable been in pain most of the day so much pressure on my cervix I think his head is fully engaged I see midwife on Tuesday so I'm hoping she says it is as last time I saw her a fortnight ago his head was 4/5ths engaged! Fingers crossed!
> I forgot how uncomfortable and tiring the last few weeks of pregnancy are the 1st tri drags, the 2nd to is great but the 3rd tri is tiring I'm hoping he arrives before his due date as I don't want to be induced like last time x

I know it's sooo amazing, I am loving pregnancy (except the hip thing) my lil peanut makes me soooo happy :happydance:

:hugs: sounds like things are progressing!!! Eek maybe lil one will be here v soon with the pressure, isn't it a sign things are imminent??? Xx


----------



## Nanninoo

I'm hoping so :) Ive been getting a lot of pressure down below for a few weeks now and keep hoping my waters will pop but if hes anything like his brother he will be a stubborn baby and make me wait!! I have my last growth scan on 17th I'm convinced he will be measuring big as at my last growth scan at 32weeks he was already measuring 5lb 8oz and oh and family keep joking saying he will be a 9/10 pounder! x


----------



## Phoenix82

&#55357;&#56836; lets hope not xx


----------



## Jannah K

hey girls

how r u all?

I neeed your input on something..

how would you feel if you make a customized cake to be able to cut it with your oh inorder to reveal gender...and your sister in law tells you to bring that cake to her daughter's birthday get together on saturday at chuckie cheese..and your sister in law (husband brother wife) , and husband says that your neice can cut that cake for you...?
this got me so upset..my oh and I got into huge argument...we both are not talking when we were planning to go out tonight for dinner to open up envelope and afterwards take cake to my in laws....he is like my poor sis in law couldn't experience pregnancy and it will be odd for her to see us celebrate..she adopted two kids...and it will be better for her daughter to cut cake...and im like I customized this and gave up on my plans on not knowing gender for you and now I have to give up again on how I want to celebrate....
my sis in law decided to keep her daughter birthday same weekend as our plans for gender reveal...im so done with this politics...my neice birthday was nov 4....isn't my sil being selfish by taking the moment away from me?!?!?! I was there for her every occasion....
my husband thinks I m selfish..how in the world am I selfish...
I feel like I already have no say anywhere due to my sil..and now my child will not have his fun times due to my sil....
I don't know what to do..im tempted to just open envelope and see it on my own and shred it..and not even get cake,,and just keep it a surprise from all..that will be considered being selfish....which I will have to do coz I don't want to be called a name when I m not that...
I told my oh forget about telling in laws and that we can cut cake after dinner and celebrate...BUT my oh didn't like the idea...my in laws don't even sound excited..my sil is really good in brainwashing all the boys in family...its pretty disguisting! my mother in law and father in law are pretty nice and fair though...my sil is her oh cousin therefore my oh cousin etc...another pretty disguisting thing to marry your cousin...brainwashed all 5boys in the family as there were no girls....and its so difficult to retrain my oh...
I just feel so down as I waited so long for this pregnancy and this moment of finding gender and now its getting ruined...really missing my parents and siblings...
please give me your input asap..
thanks!


----------



## Jannah K

on a side note:

phoenix: I think you are having a girl just looking at the ultrasound pic
and I think I am having a boy...
so far 15 ppl have predicted boy for me and 1 person predicted girl...
hehe just look at the skull cheeks etc 

just my little prediction...


----------



## Jannah K

Oh one more thing
the second daughter that was adopted..my sil named her jannah when she was told at her 1st adoption that if I have a girl I wanna name her jannah...she just like to steal ideas ..moments...completely insecure...
I dunno how to deal with her and my oh...my oh praise all the time and look up to her...


----------



## Nanninoo

Oh Jannah your SIL sounds very selfish...and your oh should be supporting you as you are right it's your special surprise nobody else's ive had heated arguments with my bro in law and mil on a few occasions and my oh has sided with them which has caused big arguments with me and him I think it's a man thing personally they like to side with there family trying to keep peace but it causes tensions then for you and oh! I personally wouldn't allow anyone but me and oh to cut into the gender reveal cake so I'm agreeing with you on that one as your right it's your surprise moment!
Can you and oh not open envelope together to find out gender then tel the family after you have found out that way you and oh we're first to find out gender and it doesn't take that special moment away from you...?x


----------



## Jannah K

Hi girls
I m having a boy:):)
Did end up opening envelope with oh after dinner and cake at in laws...oh n I did cut cake..n I didn't care what my sil wanted...n I didn't care what oh wanted....
Now deciding on names...


----------



## Nanninoo

Good on you jannah! Congratulations finding out your on team blue :blue: boys are great I have my second one on the way! Have fun deciding on names and buying blue things...exciting times :)


----------



## Phoenix82

Ahhh yeay Jannah!!!!!

I would've just said stuff everyone and do what you want anyway lol &#55357;&#56836; 
I'm with you on the girl thing - everyone is so sure but tbh I just think the scan looks feminine (I'd be happy either way tho).

Nanninoo how are you feeling? Hopefully not long now!!!!!

Tatemp what's going on with you?


----------



## Nanninoo

Hi Phoenix :)
I'm feeling ok no sign of little one yet keep getting lots of pressure down below in pelvis region but I don't think he's in any hurry yet! I have my last growth scan this Monday 17th so will be interesting to see babys est fetal weight I will also get my induction date :) it's starting to sink in now that I've got to give birth very soon and I'm starting to get nervous only because of the pain but it will be worth it at the end of it all x


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo said:


> Hi Phoenix :)
> I'm feeling ok no sign of little one yet keep getting lots of pressure down below in pelvis region but I don't think he's in any hurry yet! I have my last growth scan this Monday 17th so will be interesting to see babys est fetal weight I will also get my induction date :) it's starting to sink in now that I've got to give birth very soon and I'm starting to get nervous only because of the pain but it will be worth it at the end of it all x

Naughty lil man :hugs:

Not long for you hopefully.

Don't mention the pain!!! It scares me to death!!!
2nd baby should be quicker, right? Xx


----------



## Jannah K

Thanks lovelies

Good luck nanino ..I hope it goes easy for u this time...

Snowing here...shoes don't fit me..I was wearing my regular flats and almost slipped today twice on black ice...scared me so much...I started crying right away...I was more worried about baby than me...luckily there was a tree that I used to stabilize myself twice...

Stay safe...
Tatemp hru???


----------



## Tatemp

Hi girls,

Jannah, good for you on taking a stand. I believe that people are always allowed to ask me anything, just as long as they don't expect the answer to always be what they want to hear. Your sil was right to ask if you wanted to share your moment, but she does NOT have the right to tell you to do it. Don't let anyone talk you into doing something your not comfortable with.

I had an ultrasound on Friday, everything looked good, the heartbeat looked good too. My due date was pushed back one day, based on the current measurements. It's now June 23rd. :happydance:

I was reading a blog from a midwife and she was talking about something called an epi-no. It's like an inflatable ball, that you can use to practice your muscles for child birth. Your supposed to use it from 37 weeks and it prepares your muscles to stretch to the size of babies head. Have any of you heard of this before or of someone who has used one?


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey Tatemp

So pleased your scan went well

Never heard of an epi no but I've just searched it and found this https://www.epi-no.co.uk/index.php/product/epi-no-delphine-plus/

Looks interesting lol - it looks like it helps train your pelvic floor to avoid tearing and cutting, which sounds great but no idea how likely it is to make a huge difference- are you considering it then?

I was looking into Tens machines as I think I'm going for one to see if I can avoid an epidural


----------



## Nanninoo

Phoenix82 said:


> Nanninoo said:
> 
> 
> Hi Phoenix :)
> I'm feeling ok no sign of little one yet keep getting lots of pressure down below in pelvis region but I don't think he's in any hurry yet! I have my last growth scan this Monday 17th so will be interesting to see babys est fetal weight I will also get my induction date :) it's starting to sink in now that I've got to give birth very soon and I'm starting to get nervous only because of the pain but it will be worth it at the end of it all x
> 
> Naughty lil man :hugs:
> 
> Not long for you hopefully.
> 
> Don't mention the pain!!! It scares me to death!!!
> 2nd baby should be quicker, right? XxClick to expand...

I'm hoping it's quicker, I'm so scared about giving birth my first pregnancy didn't go to plan and I ended up being in hospital for 3 days I really don't think he's going to come any early but fingers crossed he does we shall see!

Tatemp glad scan went well great news :)

Jannah snowing? Where are you? Be careful I slipped in my first pregnancy I was heavily pregnant thankfully Managed to keep my self up and didn't full make sure you wear good shoes hunny x


----------



## Phoenix82

Big hugs and keep us posted xxx


----------



## Jannah K

I m in Chicago IL...
I used a bush to hold onto and as I came back up is felt I was slipping again and did it again and screamed for my oh to come help...lol
Yay Tatemp...such great news...yay!!!
Anyone knows how is Rcp???


----------



## Nanninoo

Jannah that would explain it then...I thought you were in uk for a minute and was going to ask where it was snowing lol! I've not heard from RCP since she announced she was expecting I don't think she uses this site much x


----------



## Nanninoo

Back from hospital had scan everything fine babys average weight is 8lb 7ozs so within normal range I then saw consultant who gave me a sweep and I'm 1cm dilated I have another sweep booked for next Monday and my induction is on Thursday 27th (my due date) at 8am thankfully first on the list that day! Hoping baby comes soon x


----------



## Jannah K

No more walking for me as it is so cold outside....n I have to get my proper shoes still....cannot believe half way done with pregnancy already....
Hope all is okay with Tatemp n Phoenix...


----------



## Jannah K

We nanino you are going to have baby on US thanksgiving day....glad baby and you are okay....time flies...it seems like yday we were going crazy with our cycles....


----------



## Nanninoo

Yes I was informed it's the U.S. thanksgiving day although we don't celebrate it here in UK it's still nice to know :)
Time defiantly flys pregnancy goes far too quick enjoy every minute girls x


----------



## Jannah K

Girls I m panicking
I went for grocery shopping. Don't think I lifted majorly heavy stuff buy I started cramping...
called Dr office they want me to rest an hour and drink fluids...if it doesn't stop..I will have to goto labor and delivery. ..please pray for me...
oh as always seems to not take it seriously and I am all alone at home...


----------



## Nanninoo

Jannah try not to worry cramps are common now and again especially lifting things I always get cramps running around after my toddler and I'm forever lifting heavy things which I shouldn't just take it easy and rest I'm sure you'll be fine x


----------



## Jannah K

Thankd nanino
I feel little better...just resting
oh came home for lunch and he was more worried about eating than I. In fact he was like is this an emergency or you are just exxagerating...got me so upset...before leaving for work...he is like I can ask his mom to come over knowing she doesn't drive and is diabetic and has dementia...how could she look after me when I might have to get to hospital etc....it's so frustrating!!!


----------



## Nanninoo

Oh Jannah you oh is very mean he needs to understand you and your emotions a little more! Men can be so irritating I swear every man is like that one way or another it's the way there 'programmed' x


----------



## Jannah K

I m little anxious
Light cramps still there. They r consistent..
No bleeding etc...tight ab muscle...heavy down there
I m going to see if I can just go in to hear baby heart beat since I don't feel movements yet so now cramping freaking me out...


----------



## Nanninoo

Let me know how you get on xx


----------



## Jannah K

Hi nanino
Sleeping resolved cramping. Muscles not so tight no more. I am still contemplating if I need to see dr.
I feel bubbles in lower tummy...it's not gas...could it be baby that just changed position from breach..


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo exciting times!!! Cannot wait for you xx


----------



## Jannah K

Hru all


----------



## Jannah K

Girls
is lower back ache normal?
If I Google people say it is a sign of preterm labor...I would think it's normal coz you are gaining weight and changing posture...
thoughts?


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey

Back pain is fine

Don't Google symptoms it totally sends you mad!!!!

Back pain, hip pain, most pain except bad stomach pains and bleeding are normal - hope that helps


----------



## Jannah K

Thanks hun!
Bad ache started yday. ..good to know it's normal
hru feeling


----------



## Phoenix82

To be honest there are loads of aches no one warns you about and its normal to worry too.

Yeah I'm good, struggling with my back and hips at the mo but im getting used to the pain (some nights are unbearable). What can you do, it'll be worth it in the end.

My not so small peanut is giving me a good kicking from the inside now, more frequently and some hard kicks, I can see some externally now too which is amazing!

Have you felt anything more like a kick now?


----------



## Jannah K

Hi phoenix
my back pain was real bad last night...entire back was chronically achy...I got oh to massage it and it helped...I was teary and oh was ready to take me to er...let's see how today goes
I m 22 weeKS Monday and I think you are 24 weeks..
I feel fluters in pelvic area and down there due to baby breach..my doc said I might feel kick little later as my placenta is in front cushioning baby. I m anxiously waiting for my Dec 5 appt to assure all ok as this week my stomach n my back has been achy...I think it's coz I m growing n so is baby n so is uterus...
it must be amazing to feel those kicks for reassurance...
enjoy the moment 
what do u do for back and hip pain?
Tatemp? Nanino? You both ok?


----------



## Phoenix82

Oh boo that's rubbish - bad times

Yeah it will take a bit longer for you to feel it but if you place your hands on your belly more you'll feel twitches and even better if you have something sugary and lay on your side you might feel something.

Your uterus will be high, when you lay down does your belly go cone shaped?

So I use a wedge shaped pillow when I'm sat down for long periods of time.
Baths and try not to sit still too long, get up every so often to avoid stiffening.

You can take paracetamol for the pain if you want to (I don't but it's perfectly safe).
I have tons of pillows when I sleep for the hips. When you get in and out of cars, bed etc keep both legs together as if you're wearing a short skirt (it avoids misalignment)

I'm starting pregnancy yoga soon which is meant to help loads.
Your back will be down to the extra weight and change in posture (stop wearing heels if you haven't already).


----------



## Nanninoo

I wouldn't worry Jannah aches and pains are normal like Phoenix said! 
wait until you hit 3rd tri they will get worse (sorry to say) I can't sleep most nights I am so uncomfortable I even dred going out the house my back aches and terrible pelvic pain where baby is engaged and I can't even put my shoes on oh has to do it for me as I can't reach let alone bend over, I feel like a whale who can't see her toes! Enjoy the 2nd tri it's the best time out of the 3 trimesters!
6 days til my induction....I am so ready to have this baby!!! I want my body back X


----------



## Jannah K

OmG..thank you for heads up!

Wow 6 days...eagerly waiting to see your newbie...good luck hun!!it must be difficult with having one to look after a long with being preggo...you are almost done! !


----------



## Nanninoo

It's really sinking in im going to be giving birth next week and strangely enough I'm starting to remember what the pain was like first time round, I had totally forgot but it's like I can all of a sudden remember and I'm starting to worry (I hate pain) I just hope it's a quick labour and delivery although I doubt it an think it's going to be long like my first! I'm also getting emotional about leaving my little boy at home (with his nanna) I've never spent a night apart from him since he was born and to think ill proberly not see him for a couple days gets me all teary! I will post pics when little one is born and update you all as much as I can as I will have my phone with me to go online x


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo said:


> It's really sinking in im going to be giving birth next week and strangely enough I'm starting to remember what the pain was like first time round, I had totally forgot but it's like I can all of a sudden remember and I'm starting to worry (I hate pain) I just hope it's a quick labour and delivery although I doubt it an think it's going to be long like my first! I'm also getting emotional about leaving my little boy at home (with his nanna) I've never spent a night apart from him since he was born and to think ill proberly not see him for a couple days gets me all teary! I will post pics when little one is born and update you all as much as I can as I will have my phone with me to go online x

Oh huni, try not to think about the pain, it HAS to be quicker then the first and have you got a birth plan? Have all the meds!!!!!

Totally understandable sweetie, it must be odd for you, lil man will be fine with Nanna plus I dont think you'll have the energy to worry too much once the labour is done.

Don't get upset, just think you'll be bringing him a lil bro :happydance:

I have to admit the thought of labour scares the pants out of me!!! But it has to happen so what can you go? Except be afraid xxx :hugs:

I personally cannot wait for you and look forward to hearing when the time is right xxxxx


----------



## Nanninoo

Thanks Phoenix :)
Yes I know I will be more concentrated on managing the pain during labour than getting emotional about my toddler it will be nice to have a little break from running around after him although I know I will miss him but it's something I have to do and so do other expectant parents who have children at home!

The thought of labour scares me too hunny it's not a nice experience but one that is worth all the pain in the end when you hold that precious bundle of joy it's just the thought of what we have to endure is painful (ouch)!!!

I have a birth plan but it never goes as planned last time I had gas and air (didn't work) I felt everything, then I had two lots of pethodine (although it worked by taking the pain away and thought I was on cloud9 I was violently sick after it) I then opted for epidural during the later stages as the pain was unbearable (and that didn't work either it didnt numb me and I felt everything)

I don't know what's worse intense contractions or the pushing bit (ring of fire) as they call it as it literally feels like someone is burning you down below with a flame when babys head crowns I think that's what hurt the most for me as it resulted in a 2nd degree tear and I felt everything :(

OH thinks this second time round will be a walk in the park compared to the first but I have to remind him this baby is predicted to be at least a whole pound heavier than my first which could make a difference to how I go on!

Can't you tell I'm worried as I'm babbling on lol sorry.....x
Xx


----------



## Phoenix82

You are bound to feel emotional about leaving you lil man but I guess it has to be done. You'll have to call home once you've had lil one. I don't know how mums do it with other kids already it's hard enough without running round after another one lol.

You poor thing, you obviously had a horrific labour first time no wonder you are worried PLUS pain - no thank you

It's easy for oh to say!!!! All you can do is take it as it comes and I gave no doubt things will be different this time round and the baby's head is usually no bigger despite them predicting the actual baby as bigger!!

My friend had a traumatic labour first baby but the second one was soooo much easier.

When it starts I bet you will get into the swing of things and be a pro.

Fingers crossed the meds work this time and no tearing xxx

Btw that's what I'm here for, don't apologise, silly xxx


----------



## Jannah K

Aww nanino...
Phoenix is right..focus on the good that's on way..little man will be ok and so will you...:)
I really hope meds work this time...
I m attending some baby basics classed and child birth classes..I know ppl who have given birth without painkiller,.its amazing..this one girl has four kids and all natural no pain meds...I want to go med free so I have to become strong in taking all pains that come through..requires good breathing and spiritually strong.,,but as you said birth plan doesn't go as plan usually..at end you and baby health are imp...I wish u all the best...
Just know u can do it..this one will be much easier as your body has gone through it once...xoxoxo
Deep down it scares me so much...I think I will lose sleep too unless baby comes earlier than due date...
Take good care!!!


----------



## Nanninoo

Thankyou Phoenix and Jannah youve cheered me up! Deep down I'm excited just a little petrified of the pain!
To be honest I just want Thursday to hurry and arrive I'm so eager to meet my little guy and I can't wait to see my little boys reaction when he meets his baby brother it's going to melt my heart :)
Thanks for support girls I will keep you posted on everything xx


----------



## Jannah K

Love the +ve energy!!!
Your miracle baby will be with you in 2 days:)
Get some rest and sleep..try:)


----------



## Tatemp

Oooh Nanninoo, how exciting your almost there.

I really can't say anything about the pain as I cannot imagine how it will be. I'm not dreading it or anything (yet).
Think of it this way you forgot about the worst of the pain the first time around, you will forget again. 
Good luck honey, :hugs:


----------



## Jannah K

Girls need some reassurance
my friend who is due in 5 weeks got me worried. I said I don't feel baby movements yet and I m 22 weeKS today and she was all concerned etc wanted me to call dr.
1. I have front facing placenta
2. Baby in breach position

I dunno if I need to freak out yet...I have my 6months appt next week...


----------



## Nanninoo

Thanks girls this week is going by so quickly already had hospital appt today tomorrow I have midwife and Wednesday me and oh are going to view a property plus it's my fathers 60th birthday so I'm trying to cram so much stuff in before I go into hospital on Thursday! 3 days to go....ahh x


----------



## Phoenix82

Naninnoo cannot believe how close you are!!!! Good luck babe xxx

Jannah your friend should know better then to worry you.

Firstly you have a frontal placenta which means the feelings are dulled and from what I understand its normal not to feel too much BUT my advice would be call the midwife just to reassure you although I'm sure it's perfectly normal when your placenta is at the front


----------



## Jannah K

Hi phoenix
I spoke to Dr office. .they made an emergency appt to hear baby heartbeat and possibly do an ultrasound. ..I will let u know tom after my appt...
I just hope babu is ok


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey Jannah

Best of luck for today, let me know how it goes.

I think when you are as worried as you are it just makes sense to get checked even though I'm sure it'll be fine x


----------



## Nanninoo

Jannah I hope everything is ok! Like Phoenix said its my understanding too that a front facing placenta limits the feeling of babys movement but I agree if your ever concerned or worried just give the doctors/midwives a call that's what they are there for and you shouldn't have to sit and worry in silence! Good luck I'm sure everything is fine keep us posted x


----------



## Phoenix82

How did it go Jannah?


----------



## Jannah K

Hi girls
hope all is well
appt went well. My teddy bear is doing ok. Dr told me that due to anterior placenta plus first pregnancy I won't feel much for few weeks until baby gets big. Baby is well cushioned. She told me to eat frequent, drink water and that everything is ok. My 6 month appt is in 2 weeks.
how r u all


----------



## Phoenix82

That's great news, tell your friend off though- she shouldn't have said that to you especially when she knew you were concerned.

I won't be around until Fri now as I'm away with work assessing for a new job - could REALLY do without it but hey ho.

Just waiting to see if I have a uti as the wee sample showed white cells yesterday when I saw the midwife!!! No symptoms though but apparently that doesn't mean I'm safe

Tatemp - I spoke to my midwife about epi no and she reviewed it on the company's case study online while I was there as she'd never heard of it.

Apparently it's been trailed in Munich where 82% episiotomy were given as its pretty standard to be cut over there. The 43% of people not cut were compared to the original 82% of people who are usually cut. Over here the odds of being cut are significantly less and the midwife said the kind if episiotomy it refers to wouldn't make a huge difference.

On that basis I'm not getting one it I thought that might help you xx


----------



## Nanninoo

Jannah glad everything is well with little one now you can relax and enjoy your pregnancy x


----------



## Jannah K

Good luck naninno!!
Countdown begins:)
Xoxo


----------



## Jannah K

HrU naninno and baby? ???


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey Jannah, just thought I'd let you know Nanninoo has a gorgeous lil boy!!

I'm sure she'll fill us in on everything when she gets a mo,

How are you?

I'm laid up in bed after my interview which was a long day assessment and a late night. I've found out I have an infection which is making me feel terrible and also weak. I came home from work ill this afternoon which i never do and have been in bed since (my oh is picking up my anti biotic as we speak)


----------



## Tatemp

Hi phoenix thanks for the epi-no info. I will definitely have to take that in consideration. 

So happy for nanninoo. I was thinking about her. :happydance:

We have started to tell friends and family. I am still feeling nausea everyday, all day. I am very glad I haven't had to throw up though. Next week I have another ultrasound to check size, hope all is still going well.


----------



## Phoenix82

No probs hun

I wasn't trying to steal Nanninoo's Thunder I just know she'll have so much going on and didn't want you to worry. She posted a pic of bubba on fb.

I know it doesn't feel it but ms is a good sign so as rubbish as it is, it's reassuring.
Mine was 6-12 weeks so not much longer for you. Try Preggo pop sweets, they helped me, I also tried the wrist bands but they made me worse.

It's amazing telling people!
Cannot believe your lil one is 4cm and mine is 34!!!!! It's crazy right?

Get ready for your bump to show (mine showed from 8 weeks), have you got any visible bump yet? The only thing is once your bump is big (mines 38inches) people randomly want to touch it! Also are extra helpful, interested and friendly - strange


----------



## Nanninoo

Hi girls! Sorry for the late reply I have been so busy I had little one yesterday 28th November at 5:54am the birth was very quick and traumatic I didn't have time to have any pain relief and his daddy nearly missed the birth!
He weighed a big 9lb 7oz compared to his brother who only weighed 7lb 14oz at birth so a big difference this time round. Hope your all well Xx


----------



## Jannah K

Hi naninno
congratulations!!! So happy for u...
I see his pic on your profile....shoot cute
how r u feeling?
Wow amazing no pain meds ...
enjoy:)


----------



## Nanninoo

Hey Jannah! 
Thanks Hun he is very cute little boy :)
I'm feeling much better still sore after having stitches and few tummy cramps but I'm healing up well which is good. I have the midwife coming round tomorrow to do babys heal prick blood test!
How are you and bump? x


----------



## Jannah K

Hi naninno
I m good thanks and so is baby..
6months this week...time flying...got a consulting job so working from home..house remodeling almost done...
Baby name still undecided. ..done clothes shopping still have big items to n purchase. ..
what is the blood test for on little baby? He looks soooo cute in the pic xoxo how did big brother react?
Tell us about your delivery when you feel better and have moment...I thought you were induced so how did oh almost missed birth? It's amazing you did it without pain meds!!!!!
Take good care:)


----------



## Nanninoo

6 months along already!! Wow time sure is flying :)
The heel prick test is for when a baby is five days old, a midwife will collect a sample of blood by pricking the baby&#8217;s heel its called newborn screening and its to find out if your baby has sickle cell disease, cystic fibrosis, congenital hypothyroidism, inherited metabolic diseases.
His big brother is doing a great job he likes to touch and coo over his baby brother which is sweet.
I was induced but because I was less than 4cm I wasn't classed as 'active labour' even though I was getting contractions every 5mins and at our hospital when your on the induction ward your birthing partners have to go home by 8pm and can return at 8am in the morning so my oh went home but at 5:30am the following morning my waters broke and I was fully dilated being rushed by wheelchair into delivery suite they rang my oh to come quick (we live 6miles away from the hospital) by the time he got there he entered the room babys head was being born he was there just in the nick of time thankfully!!
Baby was born at 5:54am weighing 9lb 7oz and is perfect I had a 2nd degree tear and was stitched up, I'm healing up well which is great.
I'll post some pics x


----------



## Nanninoo

Here's a few pics :cloud9: you might have to click on the image to make it larger x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Jannah K

Hi naninno
OMG he is soooo cute...xoxo xoxo
How is he doing? How r u doing?
I couldn't find our postings as there were other postings on forum and this moved down...
I m doing good..went for maternity tour yesterday...6months appt next week..
that's about it...I want time to fly so I can hold my little teddy...
rest assure all is well


----------



## Jannah K

Oo o e thing
When I got to the tour..I was so emotional...dunno if it was the long ttc journey and anticipation...or scared of labor...I was basically ready to faint as I was getting anxious and teary...felt like an idiot...lol


----------



## Nanninoo

Aww jannah it's normal to feel like that you've had a journey to get to where you are today and being pregnant means your hormones are all over the place! Time will fly and you will be holding little one soon the New Year is just weeks away :)
My little guy is doing great and I'm doing ok still sore but I'm getting there, time is a healer! I have my health visitor coming tomorrow to weigh baby then midwife visiting Tuesday to check on me and baby x


----------



## Jannah K

hi naninno
how did your appointments go? How are you feeling? How is baby doing?

I am doing okay. Had my 6months appointment yday...midwife did emergency ultrasound saying that she wants to sure everything okay since I don't feel movements...Ultrasound went well...baby was active...not breached...was first facing my back and than was on his side...tech is like your tummy and placenta giving him good cushioning.....baby looked at camera and was upset as he was disturbed by us ...it was funny...I hope he is not short tempered like his daddy...lol...but I was able to see his features so clearly...it was so cool....

other than that all else is okay....

how r u tatemp?phoenix?


----------



## Nanninoo

Great news jannah I'm glad all is well with baby :) bet you feel reassured now!
It won't be long before your holding your baby aww so excited for you.
I'm ok this end baby is well and thriving :) (he's currently fast asleep on my lap after having guzzeled 4oz of milk) :haha:
Health visitor came on Monday and was happy with him and midwife came Tuesday and discharged me as she's happy with both me and baby's progress so thats good :thumbup: just waiting for the bleeding to actually stop now been told it can last up to 6 weeks :dohh: which is annoying! can't actually believe he's 2 weeks old today time flys so quick.
How are you Phoenix & Tatemp? x


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey girls

Jannah good news everything is ok 

Nanninoo I was thinking about you the other day and how you were getting on, 2 weeks!!! Time is flying.

I'm good thanks ladies, kidney infection has gone, hips are easing a bit and baby is kicking and moving so hard now you can see most of the movement under my skin,

Loving this part of pregnancy and feeling so bonded with my lil peanut just can't believe ive got 13 weeks left on Monday!!!

Tatemp how are you?


----------



## Nanninoo

13 weeks left Phoenix? Wowzers that's gone fast!
It will fly by for you now :)
Glad kidney infection gone enjoy the movements they are the best x


----------



## Phoenix82

Nanninoo said:


> 13 weeks left Phoenix? Wowzers that's gone fast!
> It will fly by for you now :)
> Glad kidney infection gone enjoy the movements they are the best x

I know right?!! It's crazy fast and I'm loving it.

I'm a lil sad that in 13 weeks I won't feel any more kicks and my peanut won't be part of me (physically) - stupid I know because I get my lil bundle of joy - is that weird to feel that way?? I know I'll miss the bump.

It's odd because I can't wait to meet them lol


----------



## Nanninoo

Funnily enough I was the same with both pregnancies I missed the bump but I also remember the last few weeks of pregnancy I so wanted the bump to arrive, I was so uncomfortable I couldn't walk without being tired and my back hurt like hell!
I loved having a bump up until about 35 weeks after that I wanted the baby out! But I have to admit now he's actually here I miss putting my Hand on my tummy and feeling them wonderful kicks, now I look at him and think wow your here and no longer inside and part of me x


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey ladies

How is everyone?


----------



## Jannah K

Hi girls
happy new year!!
How is it going?
Phoenix hru feeling? 
Tatemp haven't heard from you. How is it going?
Nanninoo...both kiddos must be keeping you busy. 
With me..nothing new...started 3rd trimester..wI'll start big items shopping this weekend. Still don't feel regular movements but it if I do its so internal that DH didn't get to feel yet...hmmm...I m scared of labor & delivery but seems like DH is more nervous lol...he is like take my mom with you as he can't see it...so now I m telling him he doesn't need to see it but just be there for me...lol
snow started here and I hardly leave home!...this weather and 3rd trimester...all I wanna do is sleeeep!!
Stay in touch


----------



## Nanninoo

Hi girls :) how are you all?
Can not believe you both Phoenix and jannah are in the 3rd trimester (final stretch) now, feels like time has gone so quick! How are you both finding it? Only feels like yesterday we were all doing the dreaded 2ww!!
My baby is 6 weeks old on Friday he is starting to get into a routine at bedtime and is sleeping longer ranging from 6-8hours at night which gives me my much needed sleep!
I got him weighed last Tuesday at what was 4weeks 4days and he was 11lb 4oz so he is feeding well and putting on the lbs, I have a health visitor coming out next week to weigh him and see how we are both doing then in the next couple of weeks the dreaded immunisations start which I hate as with ds1 he cried his little heart out so I'm expecting baby to do react the same way. 
I can't wait for your LOs to arrive girls how exciting not long now yay xx


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey ladies

I'm good thanks except that blasted sciatic nerve that stops me sleeping and keeps me uncomfortable. Other then that the only issue I have is being sick if I eat too much lol (that was a shocker, one jacket potatoe was enough lol).

Can't believe that Monday coming I'm 9 weeks away or (7-11) weeks away taking the early vs late thing into consideration.

Finishing work on feb 25th and cannot wait!!!
I've done a couple of pregnancy yoga classes and did my first antenatal class this week with the oh.
We had our private 30 week scan (new pic as avatar) and all is good. Baby estimated at 3lb 7oz currently and baby had moved from breech.
Mat clothes are getting annoying as nothing fits my bump anymore except leggings, joggers and jeans but work clothes forget it!! I'm investing in bump bands to bridge the gap as I've spent a small fortune on clothes.

Jannah I know the feeling of wanting to sleep constantly I guess it's the hard work of a,l the extra weight.
Did you get a Doppler? It would give you comfort plus my movements are not kicks so much anymore more like a shark in water making waves on the surface (I guess room is running out).

Tatemp how are you?
Nanninoo omg already!!!!! Time is flying. Oh no to the jabs they suck but I am so pleased you are doing so well, loving you fb pics x


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey Ladies
Just to let you know Nanninoo's account has been deactivated!!

She wanted you to know so you know why she hasn't come back on.
If you're on fb you can pick her up there otherwise I can keep you both updated.

Xx


----------



## Jannah K

Hi phoenix
good to hear from you
I m 11 weeks away!!
I feel movements every other day..finally oh was able to feel too!!
How come naninno acct deactivated? I am not on fb unfortunately. ..
tatemp hru??


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> Hi phoenix
> good to hear from you
> I m 11 weeks away!!
> I feel movements every other day..finally oh was able to feel too!!
> How come naninno acct deactivated? I am not on fb unfortunately. ..
> tatemp hru??

Scary right??

I went to a birthing centre the other day and found out lots about birth now I'm so nervous!!! I'm 9 weeks away Monday eek

Yeay on oh feeling bump move

I don't know, I think she's trying to get it reinstated but not sure if she can :growlmad:


----------



## Tatemp

Hi girls,

I'm feeling much better these days. Started work back last week after a two week break and it's been crazy busy. 
I'm at 17 weeks now and we use the doppler every two days to listen to heartbeat. Since I'm not feeling sick or anything anymore it's a bit unreal for me. We are waiting on 20 weeks to start buying stuff for baby.

You girls are so far already, time sure flies. My midwife already signed me up for prenatal class. My first one will be in the first week of march. I don't really have a bump yet. How are you girls doing, anyone planning a pregnancy photoshoot?


----------



## Phoenix82

17 weeks wow that's flown, so pleased you are feeling better.

Are you feeling flutters,twinges or kicks yet? From now until week 22 is average if your placenta is at the back not front. That'll make it more real.

I used a Doppler a lot it's such a reassurance until you can feel proper movements.
Not long until your scan! Are you finding out if you are on team pink or blue?

I bet you can't wait to start buying things, I love baby stuff, it's easy to go mad coz everything is soooo cute &#65533;&#65533;
Your bump will pop out soon and antenatal classes are really important - we've only just started ours (a lil late I know).
I'm starting to get scared of labour now with not long to go 9 weeks left as of tomorrow
I'm seeing an osteopath tomorrow hopefully that will fix my trapped sciatic nerve and I can get some sleep. Dunno why my midwife has said there is nothing you can do for the last 20 weeks of pain &#65533;&#65533;
Yes I'm having a bump photoshoot at the end of Jan I'll be roughly 34 weeks (they say to leave it late for max impact on the images), I'm v excited.
Then we are having a photoshoot with the newborn and one at 12 months (it's a package). Are you thinking of one too? X


----------



## nlz2468

Hi girls I'm back but on my old account...I let Phoenix know the situation but basically cut long story short I had two accounts well technically I had one because this one I requested to be deactivated ages ago due to personal reasons so I wasn't using this account then I made a new account (nanninoo) but admin deactivated my newest account nanninoo as your not aloud more than one account although nlz2468 was deactivated and I wasn't even using it so they said I could have my old account re-activated which is this one but I couldn't have nanninoo re-activated as that wasn't my original that I joined with at the start so I'm back but no longer nanninoo unfortunately x


----------



## Jannah K

Hi naninno
Welcome back!!misses u here!!
Hope all is well.
things are okay my end. Started baby shopping and decided on name...week 30 begins monday!
I also applied for profess iona degree to study ononline ...really hoping I get the admissions...
rest assure is okay...
counting weeks!!


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey Ladies

Hope you are all good.

Nanninoo glad your back - glad I still have fb with you though.

Lil update from me had my 31 weeks midwife appointment on tues and found out my kidney infection was actually strep b back in November so I defo need iv antibiotics in labour, I was tested after antibiotics and it had gone thankfully. 31 week urine was totally clear and normal. 

Everything was normal but then yesterday I got a dull aching that lasted all day and would not go away, baby wasn't doing much so I called our birthing centre to see what to do.

Long story short baby was ok after monitoring for 4 hours, but they found a uti causing contractions! (I was so surprised as I had nothing on tues but by fri I was in this position. Aggressive uti!!!
They had to do some internal checks and swabs to make sure I wasn't in pre term labour which thank goodness I wasnt. Now Im on strong antibiotics and have to go in for iv antibiotics if anything worsens or changes negatively. Soooo scared!!
I feel horrid and so worried that bubba might get sick or try to arrive too early. 

The internal made me bleed a fair bit and now I've got a lot of brown which in itself in pregnancy is alarming.

Just hoping my lil peanut stays put until at least 37 weeks so I'm not classed as pre term - sorry for the doom and gloom xxx


----------



## nlz2468

Hi girls

Tatemp hope enjoy your pre-natal classes hun :) I didn't get a bump until 24weeks with my first and 16 weeks with my second so don't worry.

jannah nice to hear from you and I'm glad to be back couldn't leave you girls :) week 30 oh my goodness time sure is flying...exciting to hear you picked baby's name are you keeping it a secret until his birth? Good luck with admissions

Phoenix oh I never knew hunny big hugs I'm sure baby will be fine least they are monitoring you that's the best thing...have they said anything about your bleeding? I've heard having internals during pregnancy can make you bleed as your cervix is full of blood vessels so try not too worry as long as they know and are keeping there eye on you im sure you and baby will both be fine in the mean time take it easy hun look after your self I hope you feel better soon....uti's suck ive had them before and they hurt...hope them antibiotics make you feel better :hugs:

I really can't believe how quick you girls are near to having your babies it's crazy how quick the last year has flown!! My little man is 7 weeks old now he has a development check this week with my doctor and his first lot of immunisations next week which I'm dreading xx


----------



## Phoenix82

nlz2468 said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Tatemp hope enjoy your pre-natal classes hun :) I didn't get a bump until 24weeks with my first and 16 weeks with my second so don't worry.
> 
> jannah nice to hear from you and I'm glad to be back couldn't leave you girls :) week 30 oh my goodness time sure is flying...exciting to hear you picked baby's name are you keeping it a secret until his birth? Good luck with admissions
> 
> Phoenix oh I never knew hunny big hugs I'm sure baby will be fine least they are monitoring you that's the best thing...have they said anything about your bleeding? I've heard having internals during pregnancy can make you bleed as your cervix is full of blood vessels so try not too worry as long as they know and are keeping there eye on you im sure you and baby will both be fine in the mean time take it easy hun look after your self I hope you feel better soon....uti's suck ive had them before and they hurt...hope them antibiotics make you feel better :hugs:
> 
> I really can't believe how quick you girls are near to having your babies it's crazy how quick the last year has flown!! My little man is 7 weeks old now he has a development check this week with my doctor and his first lot of immunisations next week which I'm dreading xx

Hey sweetie

Don't worry I didn't say anything on fb as I didn't want a billion questions from everyone I know.
We are ok, the meds finish after tomorrow (but I didn't have any symptoms until the cramping which is scary)
They said to go back if I feel worse but they won't recheck me!!! That makes no sense to me, as I was so close to being trouble.

The blood they said is normal but I wasn't prepared for the amount and any amount in pregnancy is scary!!
I had yesterday off sick and have done a couple of hours less today, I'm sure work aren't happy but the alternative is no going to happen my baby's health is more important. I just don't want to be signed off. 

Omg lil man is so big already!!
How's Zac after his fall? I was so worried when I saw!!! :hugs:


----------



## Tatemp

Hi girls,

Nanninoo it's great to have you back. The year has gone by quick, I'm so glad we all got our BFP's. 2014 did turn out to be our year after-all. :happydance:
I haven't started prenatal classes yet, first week of march. People who know me can notice a bump, others just think I'm a bit chubby. :shrug:
I'm thinking of joining an aquanatal exercise class not totally sure yet. I'm feeling really good right now, can't wait for 20 week ultrasound to see if everything is OK with baby.

Phoenix hang in there and take care of yourself. Don't overexert yourself and I'm sure everything will be fine. When does your maternity leave start?

Jannah good for you on getting a degree. Hope you get in and I wish you all the best with your studies. Good luck with the baby shopping.


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey 

I really wanted to do an aqua class but they didn't have any here :nope:

I finish work 25th Feb (12 days hol) then mat pay starts on my due date 16th March x


----------



## Jannah K

Hi girls
hope u all r well.
I m doing okay. My appt went well. I was measuring 31 weeks at 30 weeks so maybe baby is big or due date is week earlier...
other than that just finished big items shopping...will setup nursery this weekend...
having a baby shower on Feb 21.. after that just countdown begins...
Hru feeling phoenix? Luckily I have had no uti but I know preggo woman are more prone to it n they can cause contractions....
tatemp good to know u r okay:) thanks for the wishes!
naninno u r rt time is flying!!! We were stressed about ttc few mths ago...we have 3 names selected...we will look at baby n decide than:)


----------



## nlz2468

Phoenix he's doing ok now it was awful when it happened he screamed so loud and blood was everywhere (I have a thing about blood it makes me go dizzy) I ran to get towels to try and stem the bleeding and his daddy tried to calm him down it was awful, once we got to a&e they made us wait nearly 4hours I was disgusted in the wait it was like 3:30am before they looked at him!! The nurse gave him a teddy bear whilst he had X-rays to check for any glass left behind in the wound that was all clear but the worst part was when they refered us the next day to the specialist children's hospital to see the cosmetic surgeon so my poor boy had to wait with an open wound for over 12hours before they stitched him up he was nil by mouth and he was screaming because all he wanted was a drink of juice I felt awful not giving him a drink he was begging me saying please mummy but thankfully he was in and out of theatre within an hour and as soon as he woke up he got his juice :) he's doing well he has a follow up next Tuesday so will let you know what they say! Honestly toddlers keep you on your toes I swear they are all accident prone and they deffinatly get your heart racing with panick most days so be warned lol x


----------



## Phoenix82

Ohhh poor lil mite! That's terrible, a young one with a head injury and that kind of wait! Plus 12 hour open wound.

At least he's on the road to recovery xxxx


----------



## Jannah K

Naninno
What really happened? Head injuriy?
I hope everything is okay!!


----------



## Jannah K

Hi girls 
hru
so my blood work for 1 h glucose came back abnormal..so not happy about it. .next is 3h test. ..
also got low anemia...


----------



## nlz2468

Jannah he's ok ok now thanks hun it was a lip injury....we were visiting his grandparents he was spinning around in circles like toddlers do (they never keep still) he fell face first into a glass of pop on the floor (my 10 year old little niece had left) by accident and it smashed as he landed on it cutting his top lip open....he's doing great now went for a check up on Tuesday they are happy with it and said its healing fine so just hoping he isn't left with too much of scar when he grows up! Sorry to hear you failed your glucose I had to have a 2hr glucose when I was pregnant x


----------



## Jannah K

Wow naninno..u have your hands full!! I hope that he has quick recovery..
I have been testing sugar at home and it looks okay. ..my reading 1h was 140 instead of 130 but hopefully 3h should be okay since it's fasting...
going to be 32 weeks on monday:)


----------



## nlz2468

Thanks hunny :) well girls who would of thought it were now in feb and just a matter of weeks to go now for you Phoenix and jannah single figures for you both and Tatemp your half way through your pregnancy wow time sure does fly!! Hope your all ok? X


----------



## Phoenix82

nlz2468 said:


> Thanks hunny :) well girls who would of thought it were now in feb and just a matter of weeks to go now for you Phoenix and jannah single figures for you both and Tatemp your half way through your pregnancy wow time sure does fly!! Hope your all ok? X

Hey you! I see the night feed has woken you 4am lol :hugs:
I cannot believe it's been so quick, what with your lil guy growing so quickly and I'm 6 weeks to go eek :happydance:

I'm petrified but also soooo excited which is a strange thing.
We put the buggy/travel system and Moses basket bits together yesterday which made everything feel more real. I think the oh is getting more broody with everyday, that and we had a bump shoot together.

How's lil ones feed/sleeping pattern coming along?

Tatemp how are you feeling?


----------



## Tatemp

Hi girls,

Time is flying. 
Last week I had really bad stomach pains. The midwife suggested round ligament pains, but since my husband had stomach pains the day before I think he brought home some kind of bug. Only I was in a lot more pain than he was, thankfully it passed by the next day.

I had my 20 weeks ultrasound today, all seems relatively well. Some measurement was a bit higher than what was expected, but there is no cause for to much concern yet.

I found out I'm on team blue. Not sure how I feel about that yet. I feel totally in the dark about raising a boy.


----------



## Phoenix82

Tatemp said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Time is flying.
> Last week I had really bad stomach pains. The midwife suggested round ligament pains, but since my husband had stomach pains the day before I think he brought home some kind of bug. Only I was in a lot more pain than he was, thankfully it passed by the next day.
> 
> I had my 20 weeks ultrasound today, all seems relatively well. Some measurement was a bit higher than what was expected, but there is no cause for to much concern yet.
> 
> I found out I'm on team blue. Not sure how I feel about that yet. I feel totally in the dark about raising a boy.

Hey you

Isn't it strange how quickly time goes???

Oh you poor thing! Doesn't it make you panic tho - normal things that could be so much worse for you while pregnant!! Glad you are better now and it was just a bug :thumbup:

Great news on your scan are you putting the pic up? 

Don't worry about the measurements they'll keep checking your fundal height as well at midwife appointments, plus the measurements they estimate on a scan are usually out anyway. I have tons of friends who were told they were having 11lb babies and only had 7.5lb and visa versa.

Team blue congrats sweetie - I'm sure as much as I want a girl we'll probably be joining you. I know what you mean about not knowing how to deal with that especially if you wanted a girl but you'll be perfect and you won't care once they are here.
Great to hear from you :hugs:


----------



## Jannah K

Hi girlies
good to hear from u all.
welcome to team blue tatemp:)...I wanted a girl too but than soon I realized that it is a blessing to be pregnany with a healthy baby than to go thru infertility and/or baby health issues. I don't know much about raising boys but I am sure time will teach me...and who.knows next baby will be a girl if God wills:)
I had my 32 week.appt today. All went well. I had to do my 3h glucose test and will know results friday...Funda height was 32 as well so seems like growth is okay...other than that I am getting crazy stretch marks on my tummy and they are causing me alot of irritation and itchiness...Baby shower on feb21 and I dunno what to wear as I feel fat and ugly lol..I was even crying about it to DH yday that I dunt wanna buy new clothes and nothing fits me from old clothes. ...I have gained around 35-40 pounds and still got 8 weeks to go!!...I am hoping this is amniotic fluid and baby...lol
tcare


----------



## Mandyjeanne16

Hi There, 

I am new to this forum and TTC #1. Hubby and I have been not really trying, but not preventing for almost 5 years. Seeing an RE this month, started femera cd 3-7. Had ultrasound today and had 1 follicle measuring 20mm. Triggered this evening, hoping for a miracle. 

Would love a buddy for the journey!


----------



## Jannah K

Welcome Mandy! I hope you conceive soon:)
We all were ttcing until few months ago and now we have bfps...look forward to your bfp!!

Naninno:
I have severe itching full body 2 weeks..last week with glucose test, I had liver tests and they came normal..over weekend I started developing rashes, blisters from scratching etc...anyways dr took me on emergency appt today n did blood work for bike acid salts..will know result in a week...they r suspecting cholestosis of pregnancy...I m given medication too for it already...if that is the finding next week, than I will be referred to maternal fetal high risk ob, dermatologist and possibly getting baby delivered early...I m just very anxious and hope baby is okay and a goes well....3h test showed my glucose levels r okay...thanks God!
phoenix, tatemp: hru girls??


----------



## nlz2468

Hey girls sorry I've been away for so long just trying to catch up on posts....

Jannah - I hadnt heard of cholestasis until just as I googled it sorry your going though this I have my fingers crossed for you that it isn't that keep us updated hun!

Mandy - welcome and good luck hope the femera does this trick :)

Tatemp - congrats on team blue boys are great you'll be fine! When I was pregnant with my first I was convinced it was a girl so I too was a little shocked to find I was on team blue...fast forward and now I have not 1 but 2 little boys and I wouldn't change them for the world I did say to my OH I would love a girl so maybe hopefully in the future we may try again for another baby but for the mean time my boys keep me on my toes....although all my friends and family who have had girls have warned me they can be hard work more than boys and have said they preferred having boys than girls as girls can test your patience ALOT lol :haha: and I kinda believe that as I have 2 nieces and 3 nephews and the girls are most definatly the hardest.

Phoenix - hope your well hunny xx


----------



## Jannah K

Thks naninno!!
Itching hasn't gone away and I dunno if I can last 40 weeks...just waiting for my doc appt...ll keep u posted!!


----------



## Mandyjeanne16

Thanks gals. Fingers crossed...I am currently in the dreaded 2ww. Congrats on your BFPs!!!


----------



## nlz2468

Jannah hope that itching stops soon for you hun it must drive you mad It would me!

Mandy I know that dreaded 2ww all too well I went through it god knows how many times and it seems like it drags so hope it goes quick for you and fingers crossed for you for your bfp!

Keep me updated girls...on progress! Not long to go now Phoenix and jannah yay!

Well I'm off to get a cuppa when I've finished feeding little one who is currently doing the 'drunk' on milk face I can't believe he will be 11 weeks old tomorrow and already in 3-6months clothing...enjoy the newborn phase girls as it doesn't last long they grow far too quick xxx


----------



## Jannah K

Wow naninno time flies!!!
I am eagerly waiting to meet my little monkey...this itching is getting me very very very concerned and scared...night time is worst..in sleep I keep scratching and I have marks on my arms n legs now...but at the end of day, I just want to meet my little baby happy n healthy...please pray for us....if I get dx, I will have to deliver in 3 wks and I m going to push for it as higher chances of stillborn after that. ..let's see...
many good luck...try to take it easy n keep yourself busy...it happened for me when I gave up n stopped monitoring my cycle...I was very close to fertility trts as well...
good luck!!!


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey girls

Sorry I've been MIA!! This thing stopped updating me, so I had no idea you were posting :growlmad:

Jannah that's rubbish!!!!hopefully they get you sorted soon, I've only had a tiny bit if itching but it drives you crackers!!!! Not fun - let us know what the results show.
How you feeling apart from that? 

Mandy welcome sweetie - the 2ww sucks, TTC can be soooo tough.
Ttc needs effort and patience or so I found out, most of us were not lucky enough to fall straight away but I REALLY hope you do. These girls kept me sane.
Keep us posted, anything you want to know (I'm sure one of us might be able to shed some light). There are so many ways to take control of ttc to get your result. Good luck xx BFP for you xx

Nanninoo 11weeks!!!!!!! Omg where has that gone. Your boys are Gorg and growing so quickly!!!! How are you feeling now?

Tatemp how are you hun?

Me - 3 weeks till d day (obvs it's never that simple) and with all the "you'll never make 3 more weeks" comments I'm getting more annoyed.
I'm 37 weeks Monday and once I finish work on wed I don't care when bubba comes (as long as it's not overdue)!!! 
Baby has definately dropped as I can breath and my ribs aren't as tender, the midwife said yesterday I'm 4/5ths engaged (she could feel the chin above the pelvis but not the round part of the head). I'm guessing that means 1/5th left till I'm fully engaged?? Although some midwives use it the other way round so now I'm confused!
I'm waddling and have pressure so fingers crossed my lil peanut is no longer going to keep going breech and finishes engaging so the birth can be low risk.
Cannot wait to meet them and find out which team I'm on eek xx


----------



## Tatemp

Hi girls,

Mandy hang in there, tww is brutal. But once yuu get your BFP you'll forget all about it.

Jannah, I hope it get sorted out. That itching must be driving you completely insane, maybe try sleeping with mittens on or something to protect your skin against scratching.

Phoenix 37 weeks already, that sure went by fast. How exciting, especially since your still team yellow. Do you have the names picked out yet? I only have to pick on set of boy names and I'm finding it more of a challenge than I anticipated. I mean your name is such an important part of you.

Nanninoo how are you doing. How's life with two kids, have you already settled in to a new routine?

I'm now at 23 weeks and feeling good. My little boy can be really active and I feel him kicking all the time. I went to aquanatal classes and found it to be quite fun. We had a group of about 9 women ranging from 18 weeks to 39 weeks. Haven't bought anything for the baby yet, just paint for his room since it was 25% off. :winkwink:

I'm taking things one week at a time, but Phoenix and Jannah you girls are nearly there. :happydance: So exciting.


----------



## Phoenix82

Great to hear from you sweetie. 23 weeks gosh that's flying!!! Paint for the room, what colour? I love shopping for baby bits but since my initial splurge I've managed to stop until we know what we have.

Names are tough aren't they??
I have a shortlist of boys names that we agree on and the girls mmmmm nightmare!
We have about 10 we like but none that feel right so no idea now.

Plus people asking what we are having we say we don't know but would like a girl, some of those idiots say it's defo a boy!!! How is that helping? stupid people.
Even if they think boy knowing we'd like a girl surely say nothing? Plus it 50/50 unless they have ultrasound vision.

Why do people thing they have a right to say whatever about your body when you're preggo? Some randomer followed me round a supermarket commenting on my basket of stuff and even said you look fit to burst!! You'll never make full term.

Sorry rant over

I finish work this wed so look forward to it then meeting bubba eek xx


----------



## Jannah K

Hi phoenix
you must be at 37 weeks while I am at 35 weeks...
Anxiously waiting to.meet junior...had my baby shower on saturday...was lovely. ..finished last min shopping now just room paint left... I have my hosp bag, diaper bag ready..also car seat installed...
I m glad u r finally going to get some time off for yourself before arrives:)
Hru tatemp and naninno?


----------



## Jannah K

Sorry girls I just saw all msgs for some reason I didn't get updates either...
wow 23 weeks already tatemp...that's awesome!!
I know my baby is head down from last week appt but I dunt feel pressure in pelvic area yet...movements feel diff too..is that normal?
Itching went away..my blood work was ok..I don't have cholestasis and I discontinued meds...I get itchy when I m tired n overheated...so imagine in winter I m walking ard with no jacket n a thin sweater lol...
I m hoping baby comes early or on time but not late...let's see!! We have 2 names selected...we will pick once we see junior:)


----------



## Jannah K

Is it me or last few weeks just drag?


----------



## Jannah K

Hi girls 
where r u all
hru all?
Starting my 36th week Monday
..phoenix hru? You start 38th week!...
time seems to going so slow...
what's considered full term? ? Start of 37 th week or end of 37th week?? Also, is due date end of 40th week or beg of 40th week?
I am getting alot of BH...nothing else...no pelvic pressure no pain etc..just feel like im carrying basketball...
keep in touch girls.


----------



## Phoenix82

Jannah K said:


> Hi girls
> where r u all
> hru all?
> Starting my 36th week Monday
> ..phoenix hru? You start 38th week!...
> time seems to going so slow...
> what's considered full term? ? Start of 37 th week or end of 37th week?? Also, is due date end of 40th week or beg of 40th week?
> I am getting alot of BH...nothing else...no pelvic pressure no pain etc..just feel like im carrying basketball...
> keep in touch girls.

Hiya

For some reason updates have stopped coming through until today.
I finished work on wed and now am going to relax. Yep I'm 38 weeks Monday and hoping my lil Peanut makes an appearance in the next week.
I love my bump and movements but I'm done with the hip pain, not getting comfortable, backache etc but we shall see.
Plus my oh went out last nigh on the drink with friends and I was soooo worried in case things started and he would not have been able to get back, not looking forward to the waiting game.

So full term is 37 weeks as the baby is ready then but your due date is 40 weeks and it's based on the date you become 40 weeks.
It does go slow now as you really want it to happen.

My antenatal group has a lot of us waiting, one of the girls was 3 days passed her due date when her son was born and the next one due is already 5 days over!!!!

I've had no BH that I've noticed and my last appointment I was 4/5ths engaged (my midwife could only feel the chin left to tuck in) but the pressure has lifted and it feels like baby has wriggled back out, we'll see at my appointment on Tuesday. Some babies don't engage until right before birth so you may not get pressure. Try all fours or walking.
I'm defo carrying a basketball, I was 120lb before pregnancy and loved running and Zumba and now I dread to think what I've gained and cannot wait to be able to do a run and see my feet again lol


----------



## Jannah K

Hi all
I had my 36 week appt today.
cervix soften but not dilated yet. Baby head down position so now just waiting:)
Rest assure is ok.
Hru all?


----------



## Jannah K

Girls where r u???
Phoenix: you are soooo close !!hru doing???


----------



## nlz2468

I'm here girls sorry I've not been getting updates either until now plus I moved house and didn't get the Internet connected until this week felt so lost without it but I'm back!
Not long to go girls this is so exciting....Jannah yes it does feel like it drags right at the end but the time will soon come to push push push and hold you baby boy in your arms which is just an amazing feeling! Im so glad you got the all clear hunny great news!
Phoenix I loved your pregnancy pics you looked lovely.. Egnore peoples idiotic comments I had plenty of them I looked huge and people would say your not going to make your due date plus baby was measuring big at growth scans people would joke saying I was going to have a 10lb'er (he wasn't far off that lol) but still you don't need need to hear silly comments especially when pregnant woman are full of emotions!
Tatemp it seems to be flying by for you now hun....and yes I have a routine in place now which is much easier and baby has been sleeping through the night since he was 4 weeks which is bliss I love my uninterrupted sleep :)

Xxx


----------



## Tatemp

Hi girls,
Your getting so close now, how exciting. I just had my first prenatal class and started looking around for stuff for the nursery. I did rent a bednest for the first few weeks/months. So it's starting to get real for me.


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey Girls

Sorry I haven't been around, Thursday at 11.30 at night I went to the bathroom where my waters broke with blood in them.
I was admitted to hospital as I have strep b so they had to induce labour medically!!

So I used my tens machine all the way up until I had to get an epidural. The meds I was on gave me contractions of the same strength as being ready to push but my cervix would not dilate as the meds made me hyper sensitive and messed with my bodies ability to cope. The midwives couldn't believe I'd only used tens up till the point where I needed the spinal and epidural.

Needless to say after 20 hours of painful unproductive labour I had no feeling - started trying to push but baby's heart rate dipped.

Went into theatre where they used suction cap which failed then they used forceps and managed to get baby out. They had to cut me and because baby moved its head at the last min I tore a bit!

After a complex labour I have a beautiful baby girl Amelia who weighed 7lb 9oz.
We only got back from hospital late last night (no wifi)

Hope you are all ok - sorry for wanting on about me xxx


----------



## Tatemp

Ooh Phoenix, what a scary story. Glad all is well in the end.

Congratulations with your baby girl:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Was she born on Friday or Saturday?
How are you feeling now, how did first night home with baby go? 

I bought a tens machine too. Would you recommend it?


----------



## Jannah K

Congrats phoenix!!! Amelia is a beautiful.name. I am glad both you and baby are okay...
I guess it's me next in line lol...I m terrified! !!


----------



## nlz2468

Congratulations again Phoenix ! :) xxx


----------



## Phoenix82

Tatemp it was scary but every labour is different and as tough as it is - you'd be surprised what you can take when your baby needs you to.
She was born Fri pm.

Tens machine was the only pain relief I used until I had to have the epidural as my body would contract. The key is to get it on early and breath with it. You may need gas and air as well as tens but it really does help.

Keep all your options open and remember healthy happy baby is all that will matter on the day.

Jannah you'll be fine 

Nanninoo thx babe xxx


----------



## Jannah K

Hi girls
1 week left for me!!
Hru all??


----------



## nlz2468

Hi Jannah I'm good thanks hun how are you? 1 week left wow how exciting good luck hun wishing you all the best keep us updated on how you get on can't wait to hear your wonderful news when little one arrives! Are you all ready for little man? X


----------



## Phoenix82

Not long now 

All good here x


----------



## Tatemp

Exciting Jannah. 
I am now officially in the third trimester, everything is going well till now. We painted the baby room last weekend and bought furniture for his room, we are going to pick them up in two weeks. It's starting to get more real now.


----------



## Jannah K

Hi girls
3 days left but no updates here...I have a feeling that I ll be induced..I'm all ready for Jr to arrive
good to know u all r ok...


----------



## Tatemp

Hi girls, how are you all doing.

Jannah, how are you doing, what's been going on with you?

I am working on the nursery. Finished painting, and putting the furniture in. Now the curtains and all other baby stuff.


----------



## Phoenix82

Tatemp said:


> Hi girls, how are you all doing.
> 
> Jannah, how are you doing, what's been going on with you?
> 
> I am working on the nursery. Finished painting, and putting the furniture in. Now the curtains and all other baby stuff.

Hey you

Not bad thank you hun, tired!!
My lil one 4 weeks now has gained 2lb since birth but also has colic - screaming baby that cannot be calmed :growlmad:

Nursery bit is so fun, what else have you got?

Jannah any update ?


----------



## Jannah K

Hello ladies
I gave birth to Rayan on April 3. 
I was in pre labor on Tuesday 40+1 week and went to hosp they didn't admit me and send me home as I was only 1.5 cm dialated and apparently weak contractions. I stayed up 4 nights in pain until I saw my OB for my Visit to discuss induction....well NST showed contractions were far and not strong while I kept saying they will kill me..Noone believed me!
Ultrasound showed fluid was okay. ..
Baby was around 9pounds!
OB saw me n did the cervix check..I was 5 cm dialated and she got wheelchair and rushed Me to labor and delivery..I got epidural an hour later..3 hours after that I was 10cm.ready to push...believe it or not my contractions were either coming in clusters and other times 7 to 10 min apart and they didn't have high peak like they would Like to see but I was ready to push in Less than 5hrs...they broke my water when I was 7cm dialated...Baby heart rate on NST was declining multiple times and they kept changing my positions...
I pushed for 5min but baby wasn't liking it and dr is like as new mom you may push for hrs but we dunt Wana risk baby so we would like to do emergency c section...so I ended up going thru natural delivery plus c section...cord was wrapped around his leg and his head was stuck in my pelvis...even during surgery they had difficulty getting him out...that's y he had heart rate dropping...such a scary moment! !
both baby and I m doing ok. I have a long recovery to go thru buy luckily oh has been very supportive in last 3 weeks n he is off 2 more weeks...
Rayan birth weight was 7.5 pounds and I am loving each sec with him...ob told me for future pregnancies to go with c section rt away because I have small pelvic area...
phoenix: colic babies r alot of work!!
How r u tatemp?

UOTE=Phoenix82;35245801]


Tatemp said:


> Hi girls, how are you all doing.
> 
> Jannah, how are you doing, what's been going on with you?
> 
> I am working on the nursery. Finished painting, and putting the furniture in. Now the curtains and all other baby stuff.

Hey you

Not bad thank you hun, tired!!
My lil one 4 weeks now has gained 2lb since birth but also has colic - screaming baby that cannot be calmed :growlmad:

Nursery bit is so fun, what else have you got?

Jannah any update ?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tatemp

Congratulations Jannah, sorry you had to go through all that, but glad you and baby are Okay.

Hang in there phoenix, this to will pass.

I'm doing good, going on a vacation in two weeks, I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## Phoenix82

Congrats Jannah

Tatemp ohhh exciting where are you off to anywhere nice?? X


----------



## nlz2468

Congratulations Jannah sorry you had a rough time but glad to hear your both doing well! Any pics of little man?
Tatemp can't believe your in the last trimester that's gone so quick :)
Phoenix I hope Ameilas colic settles for you soon I know it can be hard but it will go!
X


----------



## Tatemp

Phoenix82 said:


> Congrats Jannah
> 
> Tatemp ohhh exciting where are you off to anywhere nice?? X


We're going to a bungalow parc in Germany, south of Hamburg for a week. I'm looking forward to it. :happydance:


----------



## Phoenix82

Tatemp said:


> Phoenix82 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Jannah
> 
> Tatemp ohhh exciting where are you off to anywhere nice?? X
> 
> 
> We're going to a bungalow parc in Germany, south of Hamburg for a week. I'm looking forward to it. :happydance:Click to expand...

Thx Naninoo xx
Tatemp have a lovely time!!! Xx


----------



## Jannah K

Hru girlies??


----------



## nlz2468

I'm good thanks jannah, how are you? we all seem to of gone quiet now our little ones are here they do keep us busy lol.
Phoenix how are you sweetie?
Tatemp how's your pregnancy going?
Well My little one will be 6 months old at the end of this month crazy to think he's halfway through his first year already and he'll soon be celebrating his 1st birthday later on in the year! A few friends of mine are pregnant and believe it or not it makes me slightly broody haha I must be crazy then I think about all the pain I experienced giving birth and i realise it's not plain sailing lol! Me and oh have discussed and we would like to try for baby #3 next year at some point we would really like a girlie (we have 2 boys) but have decided we would (hopefully) like 4 kids in total I came from a small family and I always wanted a big family but not too big so 4 is our maximum so I'm hoping with the next two chances, we get our girlie although my oh even likes the idea of having his own football team (as he jokes) and having all boys! Men for you! As long as they are healthy who cares....Hope your all well including baby Ameila and baby Rayan x


----------



## Jannah K

Hi NanniNo
I m doing well
good to hear from you
time really flies
rayan is turning 7 wks this wk!
He is slightly colic and not a night sleeper yet...
good to know you wanting big family. ..good luck..
I Wana start ttc when rayan turn 6mtbs 
Hs...I really wanted 3 kids but now I want just 2 ..I cam fTom big fam aND so did dh.....really hoping for a girl next. ..other than that looking for jobs part time but no luck
my family visited Rayan on a weekend from canada...Really miss them..
I dunno y buy I keep bleeding eve. Past 6 weeks...is it coz I m breastfeeding. ..?or overworked?


----------



## nlz2468

This thread is so quiet :( miss chatting to you girls!
Tatemp I see your in your final week of pregnancy I wish you the best of luck keep us updated on how things go :)
Phoenix and Jannah how are you guys?


----------



## Phoenix82

nlz2468 said:


> This thread is so quiet :( miss chatting to you girls!
> Tatemp I see your in your final week of pregnancy I wish you the best of luck keep us updated on how things go :)
> Phoenix and Jannah how are you guys?

Omg sorry hun- my internet has been really intermittent and I can't access this from my phone randomly!!!

Tatemp how are you keeping? How's are you feeling?
Ill message you on FB huni but all us cool xxx


----------



## Jannah K

Hi girls 
hru all
I m doing well...Rayan is getting cuter day by day and keeping me busy...oh n I spoke abt ttc #2 starting jan2016...really want another baby before I turn 35...wish I was younger, would love a big family...
how r the kiddos?
I joined fb too. .
Tatemp hru doing????did u decide on names,


----------



## nlz2468

Jannah pm me your Facebook name and I'll look you up!
This year has gone crazy fast I'm already looking for 1st birthday themes for Mason it's mad to think he will be 1 end of November :( they grow to quick!!
I want to try for baby #3 next year really hoping to try for a girl all this boy stuff I need some pink in my life lol but as long as they are healthy who cares! Me and oh have decided no more than 4 kids I want a big family but not to big if you get me I'll be 30 in 2 years time so I want to get a move on..
Tatemp I'm guessing you had your baby hope everything's well with yourself and little one let us know :)
Phoenix your little Ameila is beautiful on your Facebook pics what a little darling she is!
Speak soon guys x


----------



## Tatemp

Hi Girls,

I can't believe how time has flown.

Well a lot has happened. 
First of all our mini babymoon was great.
When we came back they noticed baby boy wasn't growing as he was supposed to, so I had to go in for check ups twice a week. They wanted to induce me at 36 weeks, but since they couldn't find anything wrong during the checkups, I asked them to postpone it as much as possible. 
Meanwhile my inlaws organized a suprise babyshower for me. That was super, I got lots of cute clothes, I still haven't bought any baby clothes myself. 
At 37 weeks we made a plan that I would get induced at 38 weeks, since the gyno wasn't willing to wait any more than that. The night of 37+3 we went to a night of information about breastfeeding. While we were preparing for bed around 12AM after the meeting, I felt something pop down below (I'm not even sure were exactly I felt it). It didn't hurt or anything so I dismissed and wanted to go to bed, however something told me to go to the toilet. I didn't go to soon, cause the moment I sat down that was when my water broke :haha:
We called the hospital and since my water broke they wanted me to come in immediately to check if the baby was in distress. That wasn't the case and I wasn't having any contractions and we were send back home around 2.30AM, we were told to come back at 1.00PM or when the contractions were 5 minutes apart for more than one hour. The contractions started as soon as we got home. They weren't very painful yet, so we stayed home until around 7.30AM when they were coming less than five minutes apart. We headed back to the hospital then, were the contractions kept coming every 5 minutes, while the intensity kept increasing. By 1PM I was exhausted and only 2 cm dilated, so I asked for an epidural. That helped, but around 3PM I was only at 3 cm, so they gave me something to speed it along. When they checked again at 5PM I was still at 3 cm and baby wasn't liking it anymore. So they said I had to have a c-section. Within 5 minutes they prepared me and wheeled me up to the operating room. At 06.10PM on June 4th my baby boy Melroy was born at 2688g. They had to keep him extra warm at first, but we were both good enough to leave the hospital two day later. I must say he's a pretty easy boy. He has grown so much already, tomorrow he'll be 7 weeks already.

How are you girls doing? 
I was adviced to wait a full year before TTC again, so we'll decide next year what were going to do. I must say now that he's here it seems like the whole TTC period and pregnancy went by very fast. However I do hope that the next time I TTC it will go faster.


----------



## Tatemp

Nanninoo I just noticed your ticker. Congratulations for your baby boy. :happydance: Hope you guys have an awesome day.


----------



## nlz2468

Ahh fantastic! Congratulations on your baby boy :) x


----------



## Jannah K

Tatemp congratulations! !! Glad u n baby r doing well:)
We all have kids finally after the stress of ttc! !
I m sure after c section it's 1yr wait but I will start trying at 9mths as ttc can be long n lengthy lol...I was told next baby too I ll have to get c section...I was 10cm dilated n pushing when they wheeled me in the surgery...but u forget the pain n everything. ..
nanino would be awesome to be ttc buddy again..time flies 1yr already...wow!! I initially I wanted a girl but having rayan changed my outlook..although love to have a girl but as long as baby is healthy that's matter...
I ll pm you my fb id..I m not that active yet as have to learn how to use it when Ryan gives me a chance...


----------



## Jannah K

Hey girls 
Hru all???
I miss u all
Rayan is doing well 6and half mths having somids, crawling and keeping me busy
Update me!!!


----------



## Jannah K

Just wanted to see how u all are???
I miss you all!!!
I m ttc#2!


----------

